# [SK] Slovakia | road infrastructure • Slovenské diaľnice



## Qwert

New section of expressway R3 Oravský Podzámok - Horná Lehota is going to be opened. R3 is part of international corridor E77. It connects Budapest with Krakow and it leads through very mountainous central Slovakia. It's being build only partially and half-profile.


Map from http:/www.ndsas.sk











Photos from http://www.dialnice.info


----------



## Qwert

*Update from construction of D3 Hričovské Podhradie - Žilina, Strážov*

2x2 connection of this highway with the city of Žilina will be put in operation next week so this city will finnaly get highway connection.









Map from http://www.highways.sk/


Photos by pau-chin:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Nice!


----------



## Mateusz

So I think today should be opening of section Hričovské Podhradie - Žilina, Strážov or other day, sorry if I'm incorrect. 


So here you have a picture from this section during construction phase


----------



## Qwert

MateoW said:


> So I think today should be opening of section Hričovské Podhradie - Žilina, Strážov or other they, sorry if I'm incorrect.
> 
> 
> So here you have a picture from this section during construction phase


Yes, today were opened section of D3 Hričovské Podhradie - Žilina-Strážov, section od D1 Važec - Mengusovce and break through of tunnel Bôrik on highway D1 section Mengusovce - Jánovce. Also construction of highway service center in Mengusovce began today.

Map of D3 Hričovské Podhradie - Žilina-Strážov









Map of D1 Važec - Mengusovce:









Some pics:


















I will add more actual pictures when I will find some.


----------



## Mateusz

How long is this new opened section of D1 ?


----------



## wyqtor

It's just a short section between two exits (villages). If you ask me, it should have been built to Poprad in one go.

Still, I won't complain anymore if someone shows me a sign towards Štrbské Pleso.


----------



## Qwert

MateoW said:


> How long is this new opened section of D1 ?


Section of D1 Važec - Mengusovce is 12 225 metres long. There is the highest point of Slovak highway system (906 m above the see level) and the shortest tunnel (Lučivná 250 m).


Some pictures I found:

Tunel Lučivná

























This is two days before opening:

















Opening:




































Break through of tunnel Bôrik (part of U/C section of D1 Mengusovce - Jánovce):


































































New roads in Žilina which are connecting it with the highway:

























































































Photos are from:
http://zilina-gallery.sk
http://www.mojliptov.sk
http://www.highways.sk
http://www.dialnice.info

I know it's long post with many photos, but there's a lot of activity in connection woth highways nowadays. What is more, mour government is announcing construction of 165 km of highways until year 2010. Today, the construction of missing part of the D1 in Považská Bystrica (section Sverepc - Vrtižer, more accurately its part Považská Bystrica západ - Vrtižer):









Part of the highway which leads right above Považská Bystrica will be also such bridge:


----------



## Qwert

*Construction of motorways in Slovakia should be cheaper.*

Ministry of transportation wants to change Slovak technical norm and set new parameters for motorways. For example median should be only 1.5 m wide instead of present 4 m. Maximal allowed gradient in tunnels will be changed from 4% to 5%. The lenght of adjacet roads should be reduced as well. The goal of the ministry is to decrease the current cost by 20%.

Original article only in Slovak: http://www.tvojepeniaze.sk/dialnice...k_pspravy.asp?c=A080103_155336_sk_pspravy_p01


IMO this is a very bad step. We should rather build motorways more slowly but with higher standards. Not to mention there is too many planned expressways even on places where motorways could be built. Another problem is that all planned motorways and expressways will be only 2x2 when on many places will be soon after completition of those roads needed at least 2x3 lanes.


----------



## keber

And especially not much would be saved with that sort of construction measures. Most cost is saved by more optimized design of general motorway alignment. Having median wide 1,5 m instead of 4 m does not help much with costs. Like here:








If connecting road would motorway would more closely follow terrain, it would be much cheaper. On other hand, Slovak geography is in large part very difficult, so large costs are unavoidable.


----------



## Mateusz

Like D1 from Bratislave to Zilina for example.


----------



## keber

Don't know for now, but 4 years ago it was quite empty when I drove over it (twice, both around rush hour). I doubt, that it would need 2x3 lanes by now already.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most costs come from labour, not from alignement. The labour force in Europe is just too expensive. That's why they can build everything in Dubai.


----------



## keber

That's why Slovakian labour should be cheap. In Slovenia those workers are even cheaper than Bosnian. As I somehow understood linked Slovakian article, prices for motorway construction in Slovakia are comparable to German and GB prices, which from labour point seems too much.
In article it says, that flat terrain motorways cost about 7 mil € per km, hilly terrain motorways about 10 mil. € and tunnels around 20 mil. € (which should be up to 100 % more than in Germany)


----------



## RawLee

^^about same costs here...although the rules here are very strict...the viaduct at Kőröshegy has a gradient of 2,86 ,and it had to be "degraded" to expressway,because of that.


----------



## Qwert

Problems with high prices are on all Slovak motorways and expressways. No mattter if they are in lowlands or mountains they are still more expansive than similar roads in our neighbour countries and even in Western Europe. Our labour force is much cheaper than in e.g. GB, but one km of motorway in a bit hilly terrain cost as much as in GB (more than EUR 11 million).

But, the problems are not with thier parameters, they are similar or lower than in other countries, problems are with investitions which are not neccesary for construction of motorway. As minister of tranportation said, they've been moving 80 km of electric wires instead of neccesary 800 metres. They sometimes even build more kilometres of adjacent roads than the motorway kilometres. In some villages there were even kindegartens or canalisations built. I think we should avoid such "investitions" and keep our Technical norm unchanged.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes i agree, building public services which are not part of infrastructure shouldn't be calculated in road construction, but from different budgets.


----------



## Qwert

*Little update*

Motorway D1, section Svinia - Prešov West (7950m). Pictures are from page: http://www.highways.sk










Photos:










































































Construction works in current weather are pretty slow...


----------



## Qwert

*Motorway D1, section Jánovce - Jablonov*

Forumer horsao5 posted those nice visualisations to the thread Slovakian highways - Slovenské diaľnice in Central Europe subforum. More pictures can be found on http://www.levoca.sk/dialnica_d1/dialnica_d1.htm

Map from http://www.highways.sk/











..horsao5.. said:


> *Highway visualization - D1 Jánovce - Jablonov*
> 
> Jánovce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levoča
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levoča - odpočívadlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunel Šibeník
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spišský Hrhov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klčov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onedlho pridám aj video.....kay::horse:


I also recommend to watch this video:



..horsao5.. said:


> So here is that video from highway D1 Jánovce - Jablonov (visualization)
> Only in Slovak language...



Some technical info:

Motorway D1, section Jánovce - Jablonov will be 18 536 m long. There are planned 16 bridges with overall lenght 3586 m. Another 4 bridges above the motorway and 2 bridges on the branches of flyover crossings. Part of the motorway will be also 616 m long tunnel Šibeník.


----------



## cezarsab

bravo...very clean and beautiful...


----------



## Verso

^ I know; that's why I think BA won't have a ringroad so soon.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> ^ I know; that's why I think BA won't have a ringroad so soon.


But, it will be certainly sooner than R3. Construction should start in 2012, but because it is in Slovakia it will be rather 2015 I guess:

















There is proposed also variant with two shorter tunnels, but there is strong oppoition against it.


----------



## Qwert

I've found this interresting road quality map. I've noticed that the worst quality is near Bratislava and in Prešovský, Košický and Banskobystrický region.










Yellow - Good
Blue - Adequate
Red - Inadequate


----------



## dhlennon

great photos QWert. Love Slovensko.. beautiful country, lovely people.


----------



## Qwert

dhlennon said:


> great photos QWert. Love Slovensko.. beautiful country, lovely people.


Thank you dhlennon. This photo is for you. It's not motorway, neither expressway, just ordinary second class road near village Podbanské. But, who cares, I love it:


----------



## wyqtor

Is that the Kriváň? (I'm talking about the peak in the pic, part of the Tatra range of course)

Awesome drive, BTW! But the portions where the storm ripped the trees are really depressing! I hope the forest will restore itself soon!


----------



## Verso

It's the euro-coin mountain!


----------



## Qwert

wyqtor said:


> Is that the Kriváň? (I'm talking about the peak in the pic, part of the Tatra range of course)
> 
> Awesome drive, BTW! But the portions where the storm ripped the trees are really depressing! I hope the forest will restore itself soon!


Yes, it's Kriváň. And yes, that storm caused enormous disaster. It will take more than 100 years till the forest will look like before. But, hundreds of thousands of the new trees are being planted so the situation is geting slightly better.



Verso said:


> It's the euro-coin mountain!


----------



## Qwert

Sagaris said:


> Dear Slovakia,
> It would be greatly appreciated if you could build a proper highway from Chyzne (Trstena) to Sahy through Banska Bysrtica as it would make getting to the world's best gulasz a little easier. Not that yours is bad though, a good contender for second best.
> Best regards and thanks.


I have good and also bad news for Sagaris.


Forumer blizzard.bb found on Slovak enviroportal this: http://eia.enviroportal.sk/detail.php?akcia=i-59-i-66-slovenska-lupca-korytnica-hranica-kraja

Banská Bystrica region made study about possible connection of Banská Bystrica and Ružomberok by new road. However, they made that study only between villages Slovenská Ľupča and Korytnica, what means only to the border of Banská Bystrica region with Žilina region which is right on the top of the Low Tatras.

Instead of one long tunnel they proposed several shorter tunnels with viaducts and bridges. Overall lenght of tunnels on the most ecologic variant is 9 040 metres and the longest one is 5 140 m long.

This road should be built in parameters C11,5/70 or C22,5/70. First one means it will be two laned road designed for maximal speed 70 km/h. Second one means means it will be expressway like road with 4 lines and it wil be designed for speed 70 km/h as well. It's still not decided if this road should be built as 2 or 4 laned. Fact is, that uprgrading of the 2 lane road on 4 lanes will cost more than construction of 4 laned road. The cheapest 2 laned variant costs are estimated on EUR 331 million, the most expansive is EUR 582 million. The cheapest 4 laned is estimated on EUR 497 million and the most expansive EUR 1.053 billion. That's quite a lot of money... And notice this is just only a bit more than one third of the distance between Banská Bystrica and Ružomberok.

Another problem are enviromentalists. This road should be built in National park in areas with the highest grade of protection.


----------



## Qwert

Video of yesterday's morning big traffic jam on motorway D1 between Bratislava and Trnava:

http://www.ta3.com/sk/relacie/24_bez-komentara/3658_ranne-kolony-na-dialnici-d1


Another video from January 16 when police was controlling all cars on Harbour and Lafranconi bridges due to escape of dangerous criminal:

http://www.ta3.com/sk/relacie/24_bez-komentara/3633_velka-patracia-akcia-policie


----------



## Verso

^^ It won't play for me.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> ^^ It won't play for me.


For me it plays. Do you have Windows Media Player?


----------



## Qwert

*R3 Oravský Podzámok - Horná Lehota*









Map from http://www.highways.sk/

I've posted pictures from opening of this section recently, but there are brand new ones on http://www.dialnice.info/album_page.php?pic_id=3220 so enjoy!


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


> For me it plays. Do you have Windows Media Player?


It plays now. Interesting videos. kay:


----------



## Qwert

from: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/3697229/Tento-rok-ma-byt-odovzdanych-22-kilometrov-dialnic.html#Scene_1



> *Tento rok má byť odovzdaných 22 kilometrov diaľnic*
> 
> 
> BRATISLAVA 25. januára (SITA) - V roku 2008 by malo byť na Slovensku odovzdaných do užívania okolo 22 kilometrov nových úsekov na diaľnici D1 a rýchlostných cestách R2 a R4. Ich investičná hodnota dosahuje celkovo 1,251 mld. Sk. Podľa vládou schváleného diaľničného programu pribudnúť by mala druhá a tretia časť úseku D1 Mengusovce - Jánovce v dĺžke vyše 14 kilometrov za 600 mil. Sk. Prvá časť tohto úseku v dĺžke 11,6 kilometra a v hodnote 947 mil. Sk má byť sprístupnená motoristom až v roku 2009. V tomto roku by sa mal odovzdať do užívania aj 3,3-kilometrový obchvat Figy na R2 a takisto preložka R4 vo Svidníku v dĺžke 4,6 kilometra. Rovnako má byť dokončený do plného profilu úsek D1 Važec - Mengusovce.
> 
> "Rok 2008 bude chudobný na odovzdávané úseky diaľnic. O to intenzívnejší bude tento rok z hľadiska začatia stavieb úsekov," povedal pre agentúru SITA generálny riaditeľ Národnej diaľničnej spoločnosti Igor Choma. Diaľničný program počíta v roku 2008 so začatím výstavby 17 úsekov D1, R1 a R3 v celkovej dĺžke 181 kilometrov a s nákladmi 26,715 mld. Sk. Z toho na 12 úsekoch má ísť o stavby v rámci troch balíkov projektov verejno-súkromného partnerstva (PPP). Na ich výstavbu nie sú náklady zahrnuté, pretože ich majú financovať budúci vybraní koncesionári.
> 
> V rámci PPP by sa mala v prvom balíku na D1 začať v tomto roku stavba vyše 78 kilometrov na úsekoch Dubná Skala - Turany, Turany - Hubová, Hubová - Ivachnová, Jánovce - Jablonov a Fričovce - Svinia. V druhom balíku PPP na R1 sa má začať stavba 43 kilometrov na úsekoch Nitra západ - Selenec, Selenec - Beladice a Beladice - Tekovské Nemce. Na prvý aj druhý balík už bežia tendre organizované rezortom dopravy. Zatiaľ plánovaný tretí balík PPP sa vzťahuje na stavbu takmer 30 kilometrov D1 na úsekoch Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka, vrátane privádzača, Lietavská Lúčka - Višňové a Višňové - Dubná Skala spolu s tunelom. Mimo projektov PPP by sa mala v roku 2008 na D1 začať stavba prvého úseku Sverepec - Vrtižer a tiež úsekov Jablonov - Studenec a Studenec - Beharovce. Na R1 je naplánované začatie stavby na úseku Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie a na R3 obchvatu Trstenej.



*Shorlty in English*: This year 22 km of motorways (D1) and expressways (R2 and R4) should be opened for EUR 37 million.hno:

On the other hand construction of 17 new sections on D1, R1 and R3 with together 181 km should begin this year. 12 of those sections should be built using PPP. It's 78 km on D1 - sections Dubná Skala - Turany, Turany - Hubová, Hubová - Ivachnová, Jánovce - Jablonov, Fričovce - Svinia and 43 km on R1 - sections Nitra západ - Selenec, Selenec - Beladice and Beladice - Tekovské Nemce.

With government finances for EUR 802 million should start construction of the sections Sverepec - Vrtižer, Jablonov - Studenec and Studenec - Beharovce on D1. On R1 should start construction of section Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie and on R3 bypass of Trstená in half profile.


----------



## Mateusz

Not much...


----------



## Qwert

MateoW said:


> Not much...


Not much? I would say it's f*ucking few. Maybe PPP will save us.hno:


----------



## PLH

^^ Same situation in Poland 

BTW I'm curious to know what does PPP stand for in Slovak?
In Poland it is Partnerstwo Publiczno - Prywatne


----------



## mapman:cz

PLH said:


> ^^ Same situation in Poland
> 
> BTW I'm curious to know what does PPP stand for in Slovak?
> In Poland it is Partnerstwo Publiczno - Prywatne


In Slovakia just simply Public Private Partnership - partnerstvo súkromného a verejného sektoru


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In Dutch it's PPS -> Publiek Private Samenwerking. It means the same.


----------



## Qwert

mapman:cz said:


> In Slovakia just simply Public Private Partnership - partnerstvo súkromného a verejného sektoru


We use English abbreviation PPP and your translation is correct, but in newspapers is ussually used translation "verejno-súkromné partnerstvo." We don't use Slovak abbreviation for that.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Mengusovce - Jánovce, subsections Mengusovce - Poprad and Poprad - Matejovce*

After long time little update from page http://www.highways.sk

Section D1 Mengusovce - Janovce is 25,85 km long. This year will be finnished 14.23 km long part Mengusovce - Matejovce. The rest will be completed later and in half profile. On the first subsection is 1 km long tunnel Bôrik. 


Map:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gay bridge? To be frank i don't think that color suits within the landscape.


----------



## keber

^^ True.

A fantastic scenery spoiled with pinky fences.


----------



## Qwert

I expected such rections.:lol: I don't like that colour as well. I hope after couple of winters it will change on some more decent one.

On every motorway section are used different colours and they probably have to use also such, ehm, strange colours because all normall ones are alredy used. Or there was some discount for this colour, who knows...


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


> Gay bridge?


:lol: No gay with any sense of style likes pink.


----------



## Qwert

from: http://www.sme.sk/c/3722564/Na-casti-dialnic-by-sa-mohla-zvysit-povolena-rychlost.html



> Maximal allowed speed on some sections of Slovak motorways should be increased from present 130 on 140 or 160 km/h. Higher speed limit should be on almost whole D2, D1 Piešťany - Považská Bystrica and on some new sections of D1. All those sections must be fenced and metal crashbarriers should be replaced by concrete ones. On the other hand maximal allowed speed in built up area should decrease on 50 km/h from present 60 km/h.


----------



## wyqtor

That's interesting. If that happens, Slovakia will be the only country in Europe except Germany with speed limits above 130 km/h.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What about that Italian 150km/h? Or is that just an urban legend? I have never seen any proof of it.


----------



## Qwert

wyqtor said:


> That's interesting. If that happens, Slovakia will be the only country in Europe except Germany with speed limits above 130 km/h.


Well, many drivers drive already like in Germany.hno:

Motorway D2 outside Bratislava was designed for speed 160 km/h as well as motorway D1 Bratislava - Senec. Other sections are designed for speed 130 km/h, but if they are in flat terrain you can drive there 140 or 160 without any problems.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Design speed doesn't say too much about the motorway. Dutch motorways are designed at 120/140km/h, though you can reach 300km/h when there is no traffic. It's more about the design of the exits and deceleration ramps, and interchanges. 

German motorways are generally the same or worse designed like in the Netherlands, though you can drive unlimited on German Autobahnen, while 120km/h applies in NL.


----------



## Qwert

Chriszwolle said:


> Design speed doesn't say too much about the motorway. Dutch motorways are designed at 120/140km/h, though you can reach 300km/h when there is no traffic. It's more about the design of the exits and deceleration ramps, and interchanges.
> 
> German motorways are generally the same or worse designed like in the Netherlands, though you can drive unlimited on German Autobahnen, while 120km/h applies in NL.


Of course you can reach 300. With that design I've meant that curves, slopes, but also interchanges, decelerations ramps and so on are able to carry on even 160 km/h on D2 and some sections of D1. Problem is obviously traffic. For example on mentioned D1 Bratislava - Senec you can celebrate if you manage to drive 80 due to enormous traffic. However, traffic on D2 outside Bratislava sometimes allows you to drive even 300.

On D2 will be for sure 160 while on D1 will be rather 140 and maybe 160 on some stretches, but I doubt. I think there's no need to rebuild exits or interchanges if the speed will increase only from 130 to 140.


----------



## Timon91

The speed record on a dutch highway is 350 km/h (not in a race or something, just someone in a hurry) on the Afsluitdijk, A7.

Anyway, this topic is about Slovakia. Does anyone know when the tunel Borik and the Poprad bypass are finished?


----------



## Qwert

Timon Kruijk said:


> The speed record on a dutch highway is 350 km/h (not in a race or something, just someone in a hurry) on the Afsluitdijk, A7.
> 
> Anyway, this topic is about Slovakia. Does anyone know when the tunel Borik and the Poprad bypass are finished?


Subsection Mengusovce - Poprad and Poprad - Matejovce including part of Poprad bypass will be finnished this summer, only tunnel Bôrik in the beginning of 2009. The rest (Matejovce - Jánovce) in 2009 as well.

What is on this map will be finished this year (except Bôrik):









What is on this map will be finished in 2009, but in half profile only:


----------



## keber

Chriszwolle said:


> What about that Italian 150km/h? Or is that just an urban legend? I have never seen any proof of it.


I've traveled most of Italian 6-laned motorways in past two years and never seen any limit above 130 km/h. So it's probably more of a urban legend than anything else.


----------



## lpioe

keber said:


> I've traveled most of Italian 6-laned motorways in past two years and never seen any limit above 130 km/h. So it's probably more of a urban legend than anything else.


Didn't Berlusconi introduce it a few years ago and Prodi abolish it again when he came to power in 2006? I think I read that somewhere, not 100% sure though.


----------



## X236K

Qwert said:


> Subsection Mengusovce - Poprad and Poprad - Matejovce including part of Poprad bypass will be finnished this summer,


Kdy presne se to ma otvirat? Ze bych si zaridil vylet na Spissky hrad podle otviracky...


----------



## Timon91

translation?


----------



## Qwert

X236K said:


> Kdy presne se to ma otvirat? Ze bych si zaridil vylet na Spissky hrad podle otviracky...


To ešte asi nevedia ani tí, čo to stavajú. O pár mesiacov budeme mať asi viac informácií. Malo by to byť asi niekedy cez leto.



Timon Kruijk said:


> translation?


X236K asked me when exactly will be opened motorway around Poprad because he wants to manage trip to Spišský castle when it will be finished. I've replied noone knows exactly, but we will have more info later.


----------



## X236K

Qwert said:


> To ešte asi nevedia ani tí, čo to stavajú. O pár mesiacov budeme mať asi viac informácií. Malo by to byť asi niekedy cez leto.
> 
> 
> 
> X236K asked me when exactly will be opened motorway around Poprad because he wants to manage trip to Spišský castle when it will be finished. I've replied noone knows exaxtly, but we will have more info later.


Pity... I'll wait till autumn. I'll post both castle and highway.


----------



## Qwert

Until now there were mainly photos of U/C motorways in this thread. Here are some photos of already built ones from www.flickr.com and www.panoramio.com. Let's begin with motorway D2 which is the first and for now also the only finished motorway in Slovakia. Almost all photos are from Bratislava and surroundings.


































































This could be very dangeroushno::









This is probably one of the bunkers built before WW2 to protect Bratislava from Germany and Hungary:









































Heading to bridge Lafranconi:









Bridge Lafrnaconi:

































Graffiti madness:









More will come later...


----------



## Qwert

As promised - more photos of D2:

The newest section of D2 before opening:









And opened:










Photos from opening of tunnel Sitina:









































































Tunnel in operation:

















To keep tradition of pictures from construction, here is one:










View on Bratislava when arriving from Brno:









Night photo of D2 near Kúty, border crossing in the backrgound:


----------



## bgplayer19

Those motorways are incredibble !!!The urban motorways of Bratislava are the best !!!


----------



## Timon91

All these pics look great. Can anyone tell me when the whole D1 (up the Ukrainian border) will be finished? And what about the section Zilina-Liptovsky Mikulas?


----------



## Qwert

bgplayer19 said:


> Those motorways are incredibble !!!The urban motorways of Bratislava are the best !!!


Thank you, but this is nothing, wait for pictures of urban sections of D1.



Timon Kruijk said:


> All these pics look great. Can anyone tell me when the whole D1 (up the Ukrainian border) will be finished? And what about the section Zilina-Liptovsky Mikulas?


Thank you as well. Nobody knows for sure when the whole D1 will be finished. We would be happy when it will be completed at least to Košice. On official page of National Motorway Authority is written that the very last section Pozdišovce - Záhor should be finished in 2020, but it's not definitive deadline.

Žilina - Liptovský Mikuláš should be built along with whole D1 up to Košice in 2012. Some say 2010, but that would be without tunnels which are the most important part of this section. However, even this is still not sure, but let's say very likely.

This is how should motorway and expressway network in Slovakia look in 2015:


----------



## Timon91

^^Thanks for the map. When I was in Slovakia it seemed very necessary to me that the D1 between Zilina and Liptovsky Mikulas is finished soon, while there was a lot of traffic and the road was at crossings very bad (deep deep track forming). Since Kosice (lovely city, btw) is the 2nd city of Slovakia, it would indeed be nice if it was connected by highway to Bratislava.


----------



## Qwert

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^Thanks for the map. When I was in Slovakia it seemed very necessary to me that the D1 between Zilina and Liptovsky Mikulas is finished soon, while there was a lot of traffic and the road was at crossings very bad (deep deep track forming). Since Kosice (lovely city, btw) is the 2nd city of Slovakia, it would indeed be nice if it was connected by highway to Bratislava.


Yes, Žilina is well known bottleneck. Sometimes you need more than one hour to drive through this relatively small city of 85,000 inhabitants (although with agglomeration it has more than 100,000 inhabitants probably). Especially before and after weekends and not to mention holidays it's terrible.

Košice will be connected by motorway D1 with Bratislava, but nobody travels from Košice to Bratislava via Žilina (or future D1). It's big detour (It will be actually quicker to travel via Budapest when Hungarian M0 will be finished.). Real connection of our two biggest cities will be expresways R1 and R2. R1 should be finished in 2010, but there will be still a lot of work on R2. There are only two hafprofile bypasses on that route. Road I/50 (parallel to future R2) is relatively good, but on some places its capacity is not enough even now.

BTW, here are another interesting maps:

Road traffic accident rate on transeuropean network and expressways in the Slovak Republic in 2004:


Traffic density on 1st class roads (there are also expressways, but not motorways):
 


Traffic density on TEM in 2005:


----------



## bgplayer19

I'm really looking forward to the urban sections !I bet they will be fascinating


----------



## Qwert

*Urban D1, part I*



bgplayer19 said:


> I'm really looking forward to the urban sections !I bet they will be fascinating


Here you are

Pictures are from:
www.dialnice.info
www.flickr.com
www.highways.sk
www.panoramio.com

This is where the longest Slovak motorway D1 begins in Pečniansky les in Petržalka:



















Construction of this section:









Looking back, direction Vienna:


























































Night view. Motorway is in the middle of Einsteinova street. Well, this street is rather colector and thus motorway here is 2+2+2+2:









































View from the pylon of the New bridge on Bratislava quarter Petržalka and cloverleaf crossing of Panónska road and Einsteinova street:









View from Incheba highrise:


































































Aupark mall, New bridge and castle:

















*< < < Panorama - Scroll > > >*



















Flyover crossing and on-ramps next to Harbour bridge:









Estacade before the bridge:

































To be continued...


----------



## Timon91

^^Thanks, great pics.


----------



## PLH

What are the plans for building D3(if I'm not wrong) to Polish border?


----------



## Verso

Awesome photos!


----------



## Qwert

PLH said:


> What are the plans for building D3(if I'm not wrong) to Polish border?


It's not only plan, there are some sections already built or U/C. Although, it will take long time until it will be finished whole. On official page of Slovak motorway authority is mentioned year 2017, but except last section which is already bypassed by Žilina urban expressway-like roads it should be finished in 2015. Except sections near Žilina it will be built in half profile.

Map:









This is photo from U/C section Svrčinovec - Skalité near Polish border:









Border crossing is built already:









Section Oščadnica - Čadca:









Already built stretch north of Žilina which now serves as 1st class road. After motorway will be finished grade crossings will be removd of course.









Recently finished section which serves as connection between Žilina West and motorway D1. On the photo it's still U/C:


----------



## Qwert

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^Thanks, great pics.





Verso said:


> Awesome photos!


Thank you guys. I will post the rest of Bratislava D1 photos later.


----------



## Timon91

^^Did you just say that the *D*3 is going to be 2×1?


----------



## PLH

^^ And why not?

In Slovakia you can build a highway in half-profile


----------



## Timon91

Yes, according to traffic density perhaps, but if it is half profile, it is not a highway according to the European standards, isn't it?


----------



## PLH

^^ Well, it will be probably marked as an expressway


----------



## PLH

Qwert said:


> It's not only plan, there are some sections already built or U/C.


So this was not D3 I thought about

I meant the 59/E77 to Krakow


----------



## Qwert

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^Did you just say that the *D*3 is going to be 2×1?


Yes, 2x1. We call it half profile (polovičný profil).



PLH said:


> ^^ And why not?
> 
> In Slovakia you can build a highway in half-profile


If you mean highway as motorway, then in Slovakia it is not possible to build it in half-profile. We have only half-profile expressways. Already built half-profile D3 sections are marked neither as motorway nor as expressway. They are considered just 1st class road - in this case I/11. For example signs there are blue, not green. Maybe when whole D3 will be built in half-profile it will get expressway sign, but motorway sign will be there only when full-profile will be done.


----------



## bgplayer19

WOW a whole new urban expressway!Great!


----------



## Timon91

Kosice city centre is great!


----------



## Qwert

bgplayer19 said:


> WOW a whole new urban expressway!Great!


Yes, AFAIK this is its last section. There will be possible to drive from the southwest of the city to the motorway D1 still on urban expressways: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...8.706143,21.289787&spn=0.161768,0.319977&z=12



Timon Kruijk said:


> Kosice city centre is great!


Yes, some people would add "unlike the rest of the city." At least that's what I heard from some Košice inhabitnats.


----------



## Timon91

^^I know, I went there by train, and the outskirts of the city are really from the Soviet era. But when looking at other Slovak cities, like Poprad and Martin, Kosice is great. I made some pics of these commieblocks from the train. I will post them later, when my computer problems are solved


----------



## bgplayer19

^^ All of the ex-soviet cities have commieblocks hno:!


----------



## Maxx☢Power

bgplayer19 said:


> ^^ All of the ex-soviet cities have commieblocks hno:!


Every city in Europe (and beyond) has commieblocks.


----------



## PLH

^^ but not so dreadful ones.... and not so many

EDIT:

somewhere in Poland










beautiful colors uke:

they should be all blown up...


----------



## Qwert

PLH said:


> ^^ but not so dreadful ones.... and not so many
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> somewhere in Poland
> 
> beautiful colors uke:
> 
> they should be all blown up...


In 1964 Košice had 100,000 inhabitants, this number increased until 1987 to present 234,000. The only way how to give place to live for those people were commieblocks. Yes, it could have been done more tastefully. But now situation with look of commieblocks is slightly improving. Although, that commieblock posted by PLH is IMO more disgusting then those old before reconstruction...

OK, I think this is enough about commieblocks in this thread. Let's end it with this photo of Košice, you can see plenty of commieblocks there, but also many roads:


----------



## Qwert

Big construction update from mentioned crossing of streets Prešovská and Sečovská, part of Košice inner ring by Steri: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=20003547&postcount=445

Photos are taken via mobile phone, but they are better then nothing.


----------



## Qwert

I haven't posted this here before:



Qwert said:


> Visualisations of motorway D1 southeastern from Žilina by NDS, hosted by www.dialnice.info
> 
> Subsection Lietavská Lúčka - Višňové
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subsection Višňové - Dubná Skala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnel Višňové
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge Višňové
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge and tunnel together, in the backgound village Višňové:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estacade Višňové
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estcade and cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest area Turie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the sky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall view. Right from the motorway is village Višňové. Left from the motorway on the top of the picture is
> 
> Lietavská Lúčka and right from the motorway on the top of the picture is Bytčica what is part of the city of Žilina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBM for exploration tube of tunnel Višňové:


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Vrtižer - Hričovské Podhradie*

Some interesting photos of recently built section of D1 from http://www.dialnice.info

Map:



































And now some aerials:


















































I would say it's smooth as Struma, but crashbarriers are not very shinyhno::

















Photos from www.highways.sk:









































































































This where D1 ends. It will constinue via tunnels southern from Žilina. Link between Žilina and D1 is motorway D3 which will in the future reach Polish border and via expressway R5 also Czech border:


















*Map of motorways around Žilina from www.highways.sk:*

Orange - motorways and feders in operation
Green - motorways and feeders U/C
Blue - motorways and feeders planned
Red - 1st class roads
Yellow - 2nd class roads


----------



## Qwert

On this map you can see the reason why we have to build as soon as possible as much motorways and expressways as spossible.
This map conatains only first calls roads and expressways. Although capacity of some sections of our motorways is also smaller then traffic density.
Various colours show year when traffic density on some road will be higher then capacity of that road. 

Purple - capacity was alredy smaller then traffic density in 2005
Orange - capacity will be smaller then traffic density in 2010
Blue - capacity will be smaller then traffic density in 2015
Green - capacity will be smaller then traffic density after 2015

The map is quite big so here is link: http://www.telecom.gov.sk/photos/doprava/doprinf/cesinfra/priloha_3.jpg


----------



## Timon91

Strumatic. Trakiyatic. Amazing!


----------



## Qwert

^^Thank you Timon.

National motorway company has finaly actualized page so I ripped the most actual map of Slovak motoways from their site. Although, there are two inactual things - expressway R1 between Žarnovica and Šášovské Podhradie is already U/C as well as one half of missing section through Považská Bystrica on D1.

Black - built
Red - under construction
Green - planned
Pink - expressway by Slovak road authority


----------



## Alle

Looking great  .


----------



## Qwert

Alle said:


> Looking great  .


The map or motorway?:lol:


----------



## Alle

Qwert said:


> The map or motorway?:lol:


The above photos :nuts:


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie*

First photos of U/C section of R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie, subsection Lehôtka pod Brehmi - Šášovské Podhradie by DrX. This section should be finished in 2010.












DrX said:


> I took a couple of random pics from the construction of the Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie section of the R1 highway
> (details here or here). I took the pictures from a train on May 6, 2008. The pictures show only the end of the construction (in direction towards Zvolen) as I've noticed it a bit too late.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

Photos from www.dialnice.info of U/C section of D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer. Pictures are mainly from interchange Považská Bystrica centrum. This most famous bottleneck in Slovakia will hopefully disappear in 2010. Almost whole this section will be built on estacades and this iterchange will be also completely on pillars because it's in flooding zone of river Váh.


----------



## Timon91

^^What a lovely commieblocks


----------



## Timoth12

> If there will no legal problems and stuff like that I consider year 2010 quite real. If it will be January 2011 it won't be catastrophe. Terrain is not totally flat there, but it's piece of cake in comparison with some D1 sections so technically it's not impossible. From where you got information that Nitra bypass is not part of the concession? I hear this for the first time, AFAIK all sections from Nitra West to Tekovské Nemce including Nitra southern bypass and feeder Nitra - Selenec should be built:


I just consider the date of 2012 is real, not the January 2011, but it´s the matter of different opinion. But, well, coming up from the presentation of Slovak PPP in August you might be right, that Nitra bypass is a part of PPP. But there´s come another question and that is approval, as this bypass still lacks some approvals, I doubt it could be started in next months.

I just fully don´t agree, that construction of this section is "full of cake", compared to D1. See, the number of bridges, for example: (north)eastern D1 38 bridges for 30 km section and R1 48 bridges for 43 km section, then costs for 1 km: R1 392 mil. Sk/Km - cathegory expressway R22,5 and northeastern D1 478 mil. Sk/km - cathegory motorway D26,5. So the costs for 1 km /eastern D1 vs. R1/ are comparable, if not more advantageous for D1, well, it´s the motorway, if both sections would be the same cathegory, R1 could be even more costly... For the comparison of the costs of northwestern D1 vs. R1 it´s true, because R1 does not contain any tunnels, while D1 does.


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> I just consider the date of 2012 is real, not the January 2011, but it´s the matter of different opinion. But, well, coming up from the presentation of Slovak PPP in August you might be right, that Nitra bypass is a part of PPP. But there´s come another question and that is approval, as this bypass still lacks some approvals, I doubt it could be started in next months.


It's not impossible to finish this section in 2010. But, of course it can be even 2012 if there will be some problems.



Timoth12 said:


> I just fully don´t agree, that construction of this section is "full of cake", compared to D1. See, the number of bridges, for example: (north)eastern D1 38 bridges for 30 km section and R1 48 bridges for 43 km section, then costs for 1 km: R1 392 mil. Sk/Km - cathegory expressway R22,5 and northeastern D1 478 mil. Sk/km - cathegory motorway D26,5. So the costs for 1 km /eastern D1 vs. R1/ are comparable, if not more advantageous for D1, well, it´s the motorway, if both sections would be the same cathegory, R1 could be even more costly... For the comparison of the costs of northwestern D1 vs. R1 it´s true, because R1 does not contain any tunnels, while D1 does.


I was referring to D1 between Dolný Hričov and Ivachnová. But, even every north-eastern section of D1 except Fričovce - Svinia and Svinia Prešov West has tunnel. But, since R1 does not have a single tunnel it's construction speed can be significantly higher than in case of D1 because tunnels need very long time to be built. Of course there will be plenty of bridges on R1, but this is not a problem which can significantly slow down the construction. If it won't be finsihed in 2010 it IMO won't be due to technical reasons.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

Another update, pillars are growing and growing...



















































































And now something little bit sad. Demolitions within Považská Bystrica:


































































All photos are from www.dialnice.info


----------



## Timoth12

Visualisation of D3 section Svrčinovec-Skalité. This was already posted in local Slovakian forum, but as it shows typically our landscape - many highways and roads runs through similar terrain, it deserves to be placed here. Construction should start next year. Author is Pragoprojekt company.


----------



## Qwert

*D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité*



Timoth12 said:


> Visualisation of D3 section Svrčinovec-Skalité. This was already posted in local Slovakian forum, but as it shows typically our landscape - many highways and roads runs through similar terrain, it deserves to be placed here. Construction should start next year. Author is Pragoprojekt company.


You forgot the second part of the video:






Here is map:










Broader view:









Both maps are from www.highways.sk


This will be with all those tunnels, bridges and viaducts the most beautiful motorway in Slovakia. But, I'm afraid it will be also one of the most expansive.:nuts:


----------



## RipleyLV

Impressive. kay:


----------



## Timoth12

*PPP project for D1 and R1 stretches*

Several companies, especially from France, Sweden and Austria are the main players for the construction and operation of ca. 150 km of D1 motorway and R1 expressway. Some of them, and they are IMHO the main candidates for the constrcution and operation, have already solid experience in our market, either through Slovak companies, which are in consortium with them, or they directly constructed some highway, but also raliway and other infrastructure sections. I am especially curious for the first packet /from three/ of D1, which is the most important and most valuable, in which stands Bouygues with cooperation with Doprastav, Váhostav and others against French-Swedish Vinci-Skanska consortium.

Here is the press news:
http://www.asociaciappp.sk/?a=novinka&id=57&set_lang=en



> The first round of the concession dialogue with two selected consortia in the first tender for D1 highway stretches through PPP projects is completed. The second round of talks will focus on legal, technical and financial issues. The contract with the winning consortia could be signed in January 2009. In the second tender, the first round of talks with the selected bidders continues. In the third tender for construction and operation of other D1 highway stretches, the commission of the Ministry is evaluating whether the four applicants fulfilled conditions. The concession dialogue in this case will start after issuing a call for participation in the concession dialogue and submitting of draft solutions by consortia, which will fulfill conditions for participation.
> 
> The missing D1 and R1 stretches should be completed mainly by the end of 2010, the complicated stretches with tunnels for D1 in 2012 and 2013. By that time, 151 km of highways should be built from public and private funds through PPP projects, while costs are estimated at more than SKK 105 billion (EUR 3.485 billion) without VAT. Source: SME, SITA


----------



## Timoth12

A map, showing construction spots, traffic limitations, repairs. etc. on existing motorway, expressway and 1st class road network of Slovakia. This is, of course udpated when some major traffic limitation occurs. More information at www.zjazdnost.sk in Slovak, well I hope, that English version will be available soon.


----------



## Timoth12

Well, this is now somehow usual traffic jam on Bratislava motorway ring:


----------



## Mateusz

What about D1 near Ruzomberek, when construction should start ?


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> Well, this is now somehow usual traffic jam on Bratislava motorway ring:


The video doesn't work for me. Here it is embedded properly: 






Old good Bratislava traffic...




Mateusz said:


> What about D1 near Ruzomberek, when construction should start ?


According to the official page of National motorway company D1 Hubová - Ivachnová (bypass of Ružomberok) is already two months under construction.:lol: Start of the construction was scheduled on June 2008.:lol: Of course nothing is going on there.hno: This section is one of those which should be built using PPP and negotiations with the concessionaire are still in progress. Since there is planned almost 2 km long tunnel Čebrať I think the most optimistic date when it could be finished is year 2012.

Map (tunnel Čebrať is only 1054 m long at this map, but it's mistake, it will be 1967 m long):








Map from www.highways.sk


----------



## Timoth12

> The video doesn't work for me.


It´s fixed now, hope it works OK for you.



> What about D1 near Ruzomberek, when construction should start ?





> According to the official page of National motorway company D1 Hubová - Ivachnová (bypass of Ružomberok) is already two months under construction. Start of the construction was scheduled on June 2008. Of course nothing is going on there. This section is one of those which should be built using PPP and negotiations with the concessionaire are still in progress. Since there is planned almost 2 km long tunnel Čebrať I think the most optimistic date when it could be finished is year 2012.
> 
> Map (tunnel Čebrať is only 1054 m long at this map, but it's mistake, it will be 1967 m long):


Nope, the geological research is being performed now on this section. D1 near Ružomberok has valid building permit, it is in the first packet of PPP projects, negotiations with two consortia, Bouygues /and mostly Slovak companies/ and Vinci/Skanska are in progress, contract with concessionaire should be signed in January. 

By the way, the number 1054 m is not the lenghth of the tunnel, it is the heighth of the hill Čebrať, which is 1054m above the sea level, see the posted map again. :nuts:The tunnel lenghth is therefore absolutely correct stated. www.highways.sk is perfectly reliable source with the regular updates for some years.


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> It´s fixed now, hope it works OK for you.


Yop.



Timoth12 said:


> Nope, the geological research is being performed now on this section. D1 near Ružomberok has valid building permit, it is in the first packet of PPP projects, negotiations with two consortia, Bouygues /and mostly Slovak companies/ and Vinci/Skanska are in progress, contract with concessionaire should be signed in January.


I do hope there are geological researches on all PPP sections of D1 and R1. Proper geological research which would reveal all the possible risks can lower the price significantly.



Timoth12 said:


> By the way, the number 1054 m is not the lenghth of the tunnel, it is the heighth of the hill Čebrať, which is 1054m above the sea level, see the posted map again. :nuts:The tunnel lenghth is therefore absolutely correct stated. www.highways.sk is perfectly reliable source with the regular updates for some years.


Now I see. I apologise to the authors of highways.sk.


----------



## Timoth12

D1 motorway, section Svinia - Prešov west. Update is from August, 21.

Compared to the July pictures, they have peformed some works, particulary on Prešov West interchange. 

Source: www.presovske.info


----------



## RipleyLV

Not too many pics, but still good! Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Timoth12

Today, smaller section of R2 expressway has been opened, Figa bypass. As the AADT is around 10.000, the section has been built in half profile with the reserve for the second lane. Construction lasted two years. 

Few pictures from the new section. Source: www.ndsas.sk





































Here are more pictures and the video from the opening.


----------



## Qwert

*More good news: More highways*

Article from Hospodárske noviny: Plán diaľnic prekreslia. Bude ich viac.


This article says that 2009 state budget should include EUR 664 million (SKK 20 billion) for motorways and expressways. It's two times more in comparison with previous three years. There will be, of course, enormous private investments into PPP projects as well. In present plan for year 2009 are prepared projects only for EUR 166 million (SKK 5 billion) thus it's likely more roads will be added. We can expect higher investments in later years as well.

List of sections which should be prepared for construction start in 2010:


R2 - interchange with D1 near city of Trenčín - Nováky, bypass of Žiar nad Hronom, Zvolen - Kriváň (behind Detva)
D1 - bypass of Prešov - section Prešov West - Prešov East), eastern bypass of Košice (section Budimír - Bidovce)
D3 - Kysucké Nové Mesto - Skalité
R4 - Košice - Hungarian border, northern bypass of Prešov
R8 - Nitra - Topoľčany - Partizánske - Hradište


----------



## RipleyLV

Wow! 664 million EUR just for motorways and expressways! :uh: Latvian road budget is less twice! :lol:


----------



## Qwert

RipleyLV said:


> Wow! 664 million EUR just for motorways and expressways! :uh: Latvian road budget is less twice! :lol:


Latvia has 2,7 million inhabitants, Slovakia has 5,4 million what is exactly two times more. If I compare Slovak and Latvian relief then for the same amount of money you can built more highways. So if your budget is less then half of ours then it's very good. But, if I compare Slovak EUR 664 million budget to e.g. Czech EUR 4 billion budget, then it's still not enough. (In mentioned Slovak budget are not counted private investments into PPP motorways which should be more then EUR 3.3 billion in 2009 - 2013 period.)


----------



## RipleyLV

Delete


----------



## Timoth12

*New dates for the highway PPP packages*

December, january and april are hopefully realistic dates for the contract signing of two D1 motorway and one R1 expressway packages. If nothing serious will come up, we will see in the spring of the next year enormous construction activity on our hiughways. But let´s better stay on the ground.



> The Ministry of Transport intends to sign within the end of this year the first PPP contract for the realization of a highway project The package concerns the expressway R1 between Nitra and Tekovské Nemce. Based on the results of the competitive dialogue, the competition documents are being finalised and within the next week should be delivered to four applicants, which are obliged to send their offers within one month after that. The first package, which aim is to build and operate the highway section D1 between Martin and Prešov is to be signed in January 2009.
> 
> The delay is caused by the necessity to conduct a geological research, for which results the Ministry is still waiting for. The concession contract for the third package should be signed in April 2009.
> 
> Due to the delay, it is highly probable that the whole project realization will be delayed, too. The Minister assumes the date of realization between the years 2012 and 2013, including the construction of tunnels.


Source: http://www.asociaciappp.sk/?a=novinka&id=71&set_lang=en


----------



## PLH

^^ But it does not mean that on PPP sections there will be toll booths and not vignettes, does it?


----------



## Timoth12

PLH said:


> ^^ But it does not mean that on PPP sections there will be toll booths and not vignettes, does it?



Good question. There will be probably a kind of similar system used in Austria, where tunnels are tolled and for the motorway and expressway network are vignettes necessary. Of course, the question is to pose the toll so that the drivers will not use the alternative routes, but the motorways. So on D1, for example tunnels Branisko /4,7 km/ and Bôrik /1 km/ will be free /if you have vignette/, some other sections /Martin and Ružomberok bypasses, tunnels Čebrať, Višňové, Ovčiarisko, Havran will be tolled or more probably whole tunnel and somehow difficult terrain sections will be tolled. On most of R1 route /170 km/ you will just need vignette, except for ca. 50 km of Nitra bypass and section Nitra-Hronský Beňadik. On D1 Bratislava - Žilina the vignette will be sufficient, same with Prešov-Košice, etc...


----------



## Verso

I already thought "how come *Timo*n91 is posting news from Slovakia?"


----------



## Timon91

^^:lol: Almost the same nick can be quite difficult, right?


----------



## Timoth12

Well, I bet we are probably distant cousins 

Timon has posted news, as he has been driving some Slovakian roads and highways, so you are not that wrong..:lol:


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> Good question. There will be probably a kind of similar system used in Austria, where tunnels are tolled and for the motorway and expressway network are vignettes necessary. Of course, the question is to pose the toll so that the drivers will not use the alternative routes, but the motorways. So on D1, for example tunnels Branisko /4,7 km/ and Bôrik /1 km/ will be free /if you have vignette/, some other sections /Martin and Ružomberok bypasses, tunnels Čebrať, Višňové, Ovčiarisko, Havran will be tolled or more probably whole tunnel and somehow difficult terrain sections will be tolled. On most of R1 route /170 km/ you will just need vignette, except for ca. 50 km of Nitra bypass and section Nitra-Hronský Beňadik. On D1 Bratislava - Žilina the vignette will be sufficient, same with Prešov-Košice, etc...


From what I know all tolled sections of the Slovak road network have and will have one tariff rate. For trucks there will be electronic toll, for cars under 3.5 t there will be vignettes later electronic toll as well. The price will be the same no matter if you drive on first class road, expressway or motorway and no matter if you drive on bridge or in tunnel, it will vary only depending on vehicle type. At least that's what officials say. Ľubomír Vážny, Minister of Transportation, Posts and Telecommunications says it e.g. here in Slovak of course: http://rozhovory.hnonline.sk/c1-22242630-lubomir-vazny-nebudeme-zavadzat-tienove-myto


----------



## Verso

Timoth12 said:


> Well, I bet we are probably distant cousins


I bet Timon is an ethnic Slovak.  Ok, 'nough spamming, Verso! :bash:


----------



## Timon91

Verso is quite good at guessing someone's background 
No, as far as I know all my ancestors were farmers and from 1700 on they were all from the Netherlands, I don't know anything about the time before that, who knows...... :lol:


----------



## Qwert

*Interchange Prešovská-Sečovská in Košice*

Some recent photos of U/C interchange of roads I/68 and I/50 in Košice, feeder of future Košice outer ring.



Joey_T said:


> <<<SCROLL>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download video





sckesk said:


>


----------



## ufonut

What's up with the house in the middle ? People actualy live there ?


----------



## Qwert

ufonut said:


> What's up with the house in the middle ? People actualy live there ?


I asked SSC members from Košice. Forumer bystrik said owner of the house registered 15 people as permanent residents of this house and he demanded new flats for them. Officials refused this blackmail and they modified the plans so the house remained.:nuts:


----------



## Verso

Interesting, in Bratislava foreign cities are just in the original language, like 'Wien' (without 'Viedeň'), here it's just in Slovak ('Miškolc' instead of 'Miskolc').


----------



## slash89

> Interesting, in Bratislava foreign cities are just in the original language, like 'Wien' (without 'Viedeň'), here it's just in Slovak ('Miškolc' instead of 'Miskolc').


Actually, in Slovak Miskolc is "Miškovec" so Miškolc is kind of mixed word. Maybe it´s like that in order to pronounce it correctly


----------



## Timon91

Or they still had some stickers left and didn't know what to do with them, so they decided to cheer up the 's'


----------



## keber

Although this interchange is no real motorway, I don't like pedestrian crossings on such wide roads with probably higher-than-normal speeds and large traffic densities. Especially because they are not semaphored.


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> Although this interchange is no real motorway, I don't like pedestrian crossings on such wide roads with probably higher-than-normal speeds and large traffic densities. Especially because they are not semaphored.


You should have seen those tons of insults and uncountable pages of critics in [Košice] Traffic Infrastructure thread.:lol: Well, in this interchange there is AFAIK one pedestrian crossing and there is semaphore. I think it's not good solution. But, it's just first class road (national road), actually two roads I/50 and I/68. On such road pedestrian crossings and even grade crossings with other roads are allowed.


----------



## radi6404

I like ´em


----------



## Timoth12

Some new photos from highway sections throughout the Slovakia, extract from picture galleries:

Tunnel Branisko western portal by random from www.dialnice.info









Studenec-Behárovce visualisation by random, construction to be started soon:










Sverepec-Vrtižer section from www.highways.sk:










Cranes are dominating Považská Bystrica now:













































Interchange Prešov west on Svinia-Prešov section:


----------



## Qwert

*D3 Skalité - border SR/PR*










Map and photos from www.highways.sk


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Bratislava - Trnava upgrade*

Today is the official start of upgrade of motorway D1 between Bratislava and Trnava on six lanes.

Major works on this 36 km stretch will start in April 2009. Green median will be paved and metal crashbarriers will be replaced with concrete ones. Driving lanes will be narrowed and part of emergency lanes will be used to get three lanes for each direction. Cost is estimated on EUR 20 million. It will be, however, only temporary solution.

In 2011 complex reconstruction of whole this section will start. It will be upgraded on standard D 33,5/150 (120) - that means 33.5 metres wide 2x3 motorway with design speed 150 km/h between Bratislava and Senec and 120 km/h between Senec and Trnava. Pavement will be concrete. Entire upgraded section will have reserve for eight lanes.

There should be also made study if and how is possible to upgrade Harbour bridge in Bratislava on 2x3 lanes.

Meanwhile national road I/61 from Bratislava to Senec which is parallel to D1 will be upgraded on 2x2 road with ground-separated crossings (C22,5/100).

Road I/61 on place where it's already 2x2:








source: www.pravda.sk

Article in Slovak: http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/dialn.../sk_pludia.asp?c=A081117_114610_sk_pludia_p01


----------



## Verso

Cool!


----------



## BND

^^ Seems to be a huge work to do. If the place is left for 8 lanes, is it neccessary to rebuild the overpasses over the motorway?


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> Cool!


I hope the reality will be cool as well.



BND said:


> ^^ Seems to be a huge work to do. If the place is left for 8 lanes, is it neccessary to rebuild the overpasses over the motorway?


Yes it will be huge work. Mainly the upgrade which will start in 2011. It is necessary to destroy and build again all overpasses to get space for 6 lanes, not to mention 8. This is why officials decided to use the temporary solution first.

It's good they finally think about future too. For example interchange of D2 and D4 Stupava South will be built with reserve for 2x3 on D2. Now I'm only waiting when they will realize entire D4 and part of R7 and another section of D2 should have at least reserve for 6 lanes as well.


----------



## Qwert

*Sheme of the temporary 2x3 solution*









Source: http://www.dialnice.info/album_page.php?pic_id=5411

Well, I can't wait for regular upgrade in 2011.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmmm 2x3 and no shoulders. I wouldn't be too happy about that, but it's luckily only temporary.

Were peak hour lanes considered like they have in the Netherlands and Germany? That way, you can turn the shoulder into a thirds lane when traffic requires this, but you have a shoulder available when traffic volumes are lower.

What's the AADT for this particular stretch of road?


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> Source: http://www.dialnice.info/album_page.php?pic_id=5411
> 
> Well, I can't wait for regular upgrade in 2011.


Khm,Khm...M0...khm,khm...result of accident...khm,khm.









(www.rtlhirek.hu)


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmmm 2x3 and no shoulders. I wouldn't be too happy about that, but it's luckily only temporary.
> 
> Were peak hour lanes considered like they have in the Netherlands and Germany? That way, you can turn the shoulder into a thirds lane when traffic requires this, but you have a shoulder available when traffic volumes are lower.
> 
> What's the AADT for this particular stretch of road?


I'm not happy about that at all. I don't know what variants were considered, but IMO this is not the best one. They should make at least some emergency areas on appropriate places. Another problem is road bed. On old motorways (built before let's say 1995) embankment under emergency lanes is not built to carry traffic. Construction of these two sections started in 1972 and 1975 and since they were finished there was no big reconstruction of the road bed. I guess after some 30 years of operation it's in pretty bad condition. I'm curious how they will solve it. IMO officials just reckon it will sustain those two years and in 2011 they will built actually new motorway there.

Traffic volumes were counted last time in 2005 so here you are:

D1 Vajnory (Bratislava) - Senec: 51,307
D1 Senec - Trnava: 43,981

Since 2005 there was quite some growth, we have to wait two years for new figures.



RawLee said:


> Khm,Khm...M0...khm,khm...result of accident...khm,khm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (www.rtlhirek.hu)


This is exactly what I'm afraid of. But, this is actually how it often looks at this stretch of D1 also now.


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


> Traffic volumes were counted last time in 2005 so here you are:
> 
> D1 Vajnory (Bratislava) - Senec: 51,307
> D1 Senec - Trnava: 43,981
> 
> Since 2005 there was quite some growth, we have to wait two years for new figures.


Err, that's not so much at all. We have up to 70,000 on 4-lane motorways/expressways, and the traffic is still fine (except in rush hours, but the traffic doesn't stand totally still, except for a short time). I think it would be better just to leave it as it is until 2011.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> Err, that's not so much at all. We have up to 70,000 on 4-lane motorways/expressways, and the traffic is still fine (except in rush hours, but the traffic doesn't stand totally still, except for a short time). I think it would be better just to leave it as it is until 2011.


Now it's higher I guess. Note it was counted in 2005, now is the end of 2008 and Slovak economy growth in this period was similar to Chinese. But, if it would depend on me I would simply set lower maximal speed there, let's say 110 km/h and wait for 2011. But, the elections are in 2010, you know...

This motorway has two main problems. It's used by commuters and thus every morning it's totally jammed. Second problem is every Friday like half of Bratislava is going to the east and on Sunday evening and Monday morning they are returning. This is causing huge delays and jams. Otherwise 2x2 is more than enough. There are periods during day and during week when it's empty and periods when it's incredibly busy.


----------



## Qwert

Random photos from various U/C sections of northern D1 starting near Prešov and ending near Poprad:


hraby said:


>


----------



## SeanT

Is there any possibility that there´s going to be a new motorway-bridge in or near Bratislava??


----------



## Qwert

SeanT said:


> Is there any possibility that there´s going to be a new motorway-bridge in or near Bratislava??


Sure. Motorway D4 - Bratislava outer ring will include bridges above rivers Danube and Morava. Of course there will be numerous smaller bridges as well.

Visualisation of the sixth Bratislava Danube bridge:


----------



## SeanT

Qwert said:


> Sure. Motorway D4 - Bratislava outer ring will include bridges above rivers Danube and Morava. Of course there will be numerous smaller bridges as well.
> 
> Nice picture, good for you guys, :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Mengusovce - Jánovce*

Nice pink photos by Doprastav.


----------



## RawLee

WOW! Gigantic free advertising for T-com(and for the other T's)!!!:cheers:


----------



## H123Laci

^^ I thought this is the memorial of the gay pride... :lol:


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, we already discussed this before. Hopefully this train won't cross here, otherwise we're really talking about the gay pride :lol:


----------



## SeanT

"Gay-pride" so what? The big question is? What is politicly correct???
We tolerate them or we accept them???
....or even we like them.:banana:


----------



## Timon91

Sorry for the OT: in Amsterdam it's quite normal to see men walking together hand-in-hand, I have nothing against gays, but I'm hetero.


----------



## Qwert

This is probably the most up to date map of Slovak motorway and expressway network. Planned expressway R8 and Banská Bystrica - Ružomberok section of R1 are missing though:

EDIT: *Expressway R8 and Banská Bystrica - Ružomberok section of R1 were added on the map. Now it's complete.*










Orange - built
Green - U/C
Grey - planned

Dark Red (or what colour is it) - tunnel (built/under construction/planned)


Source and big thanks to www.highways.sk


----------



## Timon91

Wouldn't it be faster to drive from Bratislava to Kosice using the R7/R2/D1 instead of just the D1 in future? I mean, it's definately shorter, and I don't know if all expy's are 2×2, but even with a 1×2 it might be faster :dunno:


----------



## Qwert

Timon91 said:


> Wouldn't it be faster to drive from Bratislava to Kosice using the R7/R2/D1 instead of just the D1 in future? I mean, it's definately shorter, and I don't know if all expy's are 2×2, but even with a 1×2 it might be faster :dunno:


D1 is actually the worst option if you want to travel from Bratislava to Košice due to missing sections and jams. For now the best option is Bratislava - Trnava - Nitra - Zvolen - Košice (E58) that means D1-R1-R2 (although R1 and mainly R2 are not continuous so you have to use I/65 and I/50 instead). It's even better to drive via Budapest than on D1.

D1 will be the best option only when it will be finished all the way from Bratislava to Košice. Of course, when entire R2 will be finished at least as 2x1 E58 will become slightly better or at least comparable. R7 is far future.

R2 will be 2x2 from Trenčín to Prievidza, I'm not sure about Prievidza - Žiar nad Hronom section (near Žiar nad Hronom will be interchange of R2 and R1), but those two sections are unimportant for travellers between Bratislava and Košice. Zvolen - Lučenec will be 2x2 as well. The rest from Lučenec to Košice should be 2x1, around Košice it should be 2x2.

R7 will be 2x2 from Bratislava to Dunajská Lužná (near Šamorín) and possibly also from Dunajská Lužná to Dunajská Streda. The rest should be 2x1.


----------



## Qwert

*R3 bypass of Horná Štubňa*

Construction of bypass of Horná Štubňa which is part of expressway R3 officially started on December 17. This 4.321 km long 2x1 expressway should be finished in 2011 and it's cost is € 21.8 million without VAT.

Photo from www.ndsas.sk









Map from www.highways.sk









Location of Horná Štubňa in Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...22237,18.885498&spn=0.156647,0.30899&t=h&z=12

BTW, map in my post Nr. 405 was modified. Now it includes expressway R8 and Banská Bystrica - Ružomberok section of R1.


----------



## Timon91

^^I passed there last year. Nice bypass


----------



## Qwert

*Visualisations of motorways around Žilina*

Map from" www.highways.sk










From: www.geoconsult.sk:

D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka


























D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Višňové


























D1 Višňové - Dubná Skala


























D3 Žilina (Strážov) - Žilina (Brodno)


































D3 Žilina (Brodno) - Kysucké Nové Mesto (these are pretty crappy, but better than nothing.)


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

Update of motorway through Považská Bystrica from www.dialnice.info, part 1:


















































































































These are only some of the photos, for all of them check: http://www.dialnice.info/album_cat.php?cat_id=121


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> Construction of bypass of Horná Štubňa which is part of expressway R3 officially started on December 17. This 4.321 km long 2x1 expressway should be finished in 2011 and it's cost is € 21.8 million without VAT.


wow. quite a long expressway....

(or maybe you mean 4,321km / 4.321m  )

EDIT:
oops, I forgot that the hungarian "decimal comma" is "decimal point" in english... :nuts:

(and we use the "point" for thousand proportion...)


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> Update of motorway through Považská Bystrica from www.dialnice.info, part 1:


quite a long viaduct... :nuts:

but why dont they build an embankment instead of viaduct (at least on the lower section, say bellow 10m high)?

maybe they dont want to reduce the flood area of the river(?)


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> wow. quite a long expressway....
> 
> (or maybe you mean 4,321km / 4.321m  )
> 
> EDIT:
> oops, I forgot that the hungarian "decimal comma" is "decimal point" in english... :nuts:
> 
> (and we use the "point" for thousand proportion...)


In Slovak we use decimal comma too, on the other hand we don't use point for thousand proportion, we just left empty space between thousands.

It's quite complicated.:nuts::lol: So to make it clear: Mentioned section of R3 is 4 kilometres and 321 metres long.



H123Laci said:


> quite a long viaduct... :nuts:
> 
> but why dont they build an embankment instead of viaduct (at least on the lower section, say bellow 10m high)?
> 
> maybe they dont want to reduce the flood area of the river(?)


You answered it yourself. In some places space between river Váh and parallel canal is only 50 metres wide and thus embankment would consume almost entire flooding area. It's probably also safer (statically) to built motorway on pylons which are on piles than on embankment which could be damaged by water.


----------



## PLH

Do you have any plans/visualizations for R3 Trstena - PL border?

BTW Is there anything happening with border booths in Chyżne?


----------



## Qwert

PLH said:


> Do you have any plans/visualizations for R3 Trstena - PL border?
> 
> BTW Is there anything happening with border booths in Chyżne?


Currently there is U/C bypass of Trstená, but it will end about 3.5 km before the border. Between this bypass and border there is not planned anything. You will have to use I/59, which, however, has almost the parameters of 2x1 expressway. There must be signed some international agreement with Poland to determine possible connection of R3 and S7, but this section is not needed now.

I don't know anything about the border boots, but probably they are still there.


----------



## Sponsor

Qwert said:


> I don't know anything about the border boots, but probably they are still there.


They do. That's why PLH asked about it 
These boots are at Slovakian side so we can't do anything to remove them.


----------



## PLH

Sponsor said:


> They do.


And you shoud definitely do sth about it ASAP, because it looks even worse than Cieszyn - Boguszowice, which I thought can't be hno:


----------



## Qwert

It seems to be a lot of work which means it won't be done soon. I think it would last years until all border crossings will be removed or rebuilt into rest areas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Put some €uro's in it (now it really can)


----------



## PLH

Some TNT would be better


----------



## Qwert

Maybe we can give this piece of land to Poland which would remove all boots from there.


----------



## Sponsor

Qwert said:


> Maybe we can give this piece of land to Poland which would remove all boots from there.


Give us some Tatras :naughty:
but seriously this looks bad :/


----------



## Timon91

They should remove it quickly, since Slovakia is using the Euro from today on, and everything is getting more and more expensive


----------



## keber

Why it is so expensive? OK, for the tunnel, but bridges are usually not very expensive. And other part with 400 mil euro for 10 km?


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> Why it is so expensive? OK, for the tunnel, but bridges are usually not very expensive. And other part with 400 mil euro for 10 km?


It's not expensive considering extremely difficult conditions at places where it should be built. It's actually in mountains which are, however, densely inhabited. It crosses big river dam, two international railway lines and several roads. Geological conditions in Slovakia are very difficult, virtually every ten meters they are totally different so tunnels here are particularly high-priced. It's expensive only when you compare its price to our road budget.hno:

Second section (Žilina Brodno - Kysucké Nové Mesto) is also not so expensive considering it includes about 3 km of bridges and almost 0.6 km long tunnel.

^^Well, these are the most common arguments used by our officials when they are trying to apologize for slow and expensive motorway construction.


----------



## keber

Qwert said:


> Second section (Žilina Brodno - Kysucké Nové Mesto) is also not so expensive considering it includes about 3 km of bridges and almost 0.6 km long tunnel.


400 million for 3 km long bridges and 600 m tunnel being not expensive?
In Slovenia the most expensive motorway project (17 km long, 6 km of tunnels, 4 km of bridges, 7 km of walls) in extremely difficult geology cost about 500 mil. in today €. I think, that you have pretty expensive motorways.


----------



## Timon91

In the Netherlands a 7km long section through some flat fields will cost 100 million/km, so it's still not that bad hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That's because they wanted to construct a cut&cover tunnel in an area where the earth can be best described as "soup". They didn't build a big dike in the 1960's for nothing.


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> 400 million for 3 km long bridges and 600 m tunnel being not expensive?
> In Slovenia the most expensive motorway project (17 km long, 6 km of tunnels, 4 km of bridges, 7 km of walls) in extremely difficult geology cost about 500 mil. in today €. I think, that you have pretty expensive motorways.


Well, besides that tunnel and the bridges there will be also about 7 km of motorway. But, it will be a bit cheaper since part of this section is already built, mentioned price is price for entire section (at least I guess so).

I agree motorways in Slovakia aren't cheap. It's hard to compare motorways in various countries as they have usually different norms. On the other hand it's quite interesting to confront what Slovenia managed to built for 500 million while Slovakia is going to built for example 11 km long section with 3.5 km of bridges and about 3 km of tunnels (D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka) for 436 million.hno:


----------



## RipleyLV

What's with the "www.dopravoprojekt.sk" login and password thing? It always appears when I enter this thread.


----------



## Qwert

RipleyLV said:


> What's with the "www.dopravoprojekt.sk" login and password thing? It always appears when I enter this thread.


There are some pictures from this site in this thread (Dopravoprojekt is company which designs many sections of Slovak motorways) and now they are experiencing some server problems. I hope it will disappear soon.


----------



## SeanT

There is no such a thing that average price for one Km of motorway, not between 2 countries and not even within a country! It depends on a lot of things you know guys.


----------



## keber

^^ What you don't tell me.:lol:

Some things are roughly comparable, however. And this section surely is with many other sections, especially when comparing with country's GDP.


----------



## Timoth12

*D3 completition in 2013*

Chairman of the National Highway confirmed, that D3 motorway should be completed in 2013 at the latest. Here is the press news, translated through google translator. 



And here is the video from the drive on the road I/11, D3 motorway will run mostly along its trace. Trucks, slow ride and jams are daily picture here.


----------



## Qwert

^^Elections are closer and closer...

So what is already promised to be U/C after 2010 and finished before 2014 elections:

*Motorways*:
Some tunnel sections of D1
Upgrade of D1 between Bratislava and Trnava on 6 lanes with reserve on 8 lanes (36 km)
D2 interchange Stupava south
Entire D3 (except sections which are already built of course) what is about 44 km
Maybe southern D4 (23 km) but I have quite some doubts since it costs € 1 billion and banks are quite stingy right now

*Expressways*:
R2 all the way from Trenčín to Nováky (about 55 km) plus bypass of Žiar nad Hronom (6.6 km) and some sections eastern from Zvolen where together about 43 km should be finnished before 2014 elections if I may believe to National Motorway Company what I rather won't
R3 bypasses of Trstená and Horná Štubňa (together about 11.5 km) and whole R3 between Martin and Horná Štubňa (some 35 km, hard to say...)
R4 bypass of Svidník (4.5 km) and maybe (I hope not) also section Košice - Milhosť 15.8 km
R5 - whole, but this expressway is only 2 km long
R8 - this expressway should be about 65 km long, but nobody knows which sections will be finished before 2014 elections, if any, but Topoľčany are birthplace of our prime-minister, so who knows

Together it's about 173 km of expressways (not counting R8).

Hm, we will see...:dunno:

P.S. I've used 6 "" smileys. With this one 7.hno:


----------



## BND

^^ From where to where will the R8 go?


----------



## Qwert

BND said:


> ^^ From where to where will the R8 go?


It was already mentioned in this thread. This expressway was introduced last year as a connection of Nitra (R1) - Topoľčany - Partizánske - Hradište (R2). There is no exact route since it's in early stage of preparation. Basically it will be parallel to the roads I/64 and II/579.

You can see it here. Author of this map drew this expressway on the site of mentioned roads so the actual shape will be different:








Source: www.highways.sk


----------



## BND

Qwert said:


> It was already mentioned in this thread.


I've checked out only the map on the 1st page, which didn't contain the R8, that is why I asked 

Is it possible that when the new bridge between Komárom (H) and Komárno (SK) is built, the road will continue towards North as R8 on the NZ-Nitra route?


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


> Zvolen


Zwolle


----------



## Timoth12

Qwert said:


> ^^Elections are closer and closer...
> 
> So what is already promised to be U/C after 2010 and finished before 2014 elections:
> 
> *Motorways*:
> Some tunnel sections of D1
> Upgrade of D1 between Bratislava and Trnava on 6 lanes with reserve on 8 lanes (36 km)
> D2 interchange Stupava south
> Entire D3 (except sections which are already built of course) what is about 44 km
> Maybe southern D4 (23 km) but I have quite some doubts since it costs € 1 billion and banks are quite stingy right now
> 
> *Expressways*:
> R2 all the way from Trenčín to Nováky (about 55 km) plus bypass of Žiar nad Hronom (6.6 km) and some sections eastern from Zvolen where together about 43 km should be finnished before 2014 elections if I may believe to National Motorway Company what I rather won't
> R3 bypasses of Trstená and Horná Štubňa (together about 11.5 km) and whole R3 between Martin and Horná Štubňa (some 35 km, hard to say...)
> R4 bypass of Svidník (4.5 km) and maybe (I hope not) also section Košice - Milhosť 15.8 km
> R5 - whole, but this expressway is only 2 km long
> R8 - this expressway should be about 65 km long, but nobody knows which sections will be finished before 2014 elections, if any, but Topoľčany are birthplace of our prime-minister, so who knows
> 
> Together it's about 173 km of expressways (not counting R8).
> 
> Hm, we will see...:dunno:
> 
> P.S. I've used 6 "" smileys. With this one 7.hno:


Well, this is my opinion:

This year all remaining sections of D1 to Košice, except Prešov bypass, will go under construction, Prešov bypass should be U/C in 2010.

D1 upgrade Bratislava-Trnava should be completed.

D2 interchange Stupava south will be ready, it is not difficult section, it should, however, be built minimum as full profile, or with reserve for the second and third lane.

D3 at least to Kysucké Nové mesto, D3 Cadca-Polish border and R5 will be finished in 2014, Kysucke Nove Mesto-Oscadnica will be U/C.

Southern D4 will be U/C in 2014 in optimistic view.

From R2 will be in 2014 completed Bánovce and Žiar bypass, possibly Kriváň-Pstruša and Zvolen-Kriváň will be completed, or U/C, but without R2 Zvolen bypass, also R2 tunnel Soroška and R2 east from Košice could be U/C.

In northern and central R3 will be completed three, or four bypasses, same for R4.

On R6 some sections should be U/C, maybe Dohňany bypass and Dohňany - CZ border, possibly further continuation from Púchov

As R8, in optimistic version, north of Nitra and Topoľčany bypass sections will be U/C, or completed.

Also D1 east from Košice Budimír-Bidovce will be in 2014 completed, Bidovce-Dargov U/C, remaining 2 sections to UKR border will gradually go U/C later on.


----------



## Qwert

BND said:


> I've checked out only the map on the 1st page, which didn't contain the R8, that is why I asked
> 
> Is it possible that when the new bridge between Komárom (H) and Komárno (SK) is built, the road will continue towards North as R8 on the NZ-Nitra route?


There is planned (in long term) expressway Nitra - Nové Zámky - Komárno - H, but the bridge which is going to be built between Komárno and Komárom is not part of it. It will be western from the town while the expressway will bypass the town in the east side with another Danube bridge.

Here is traffic and technic infrastructure part of the masterplan of Nitra region which contains R8 as well as planned expressway Nitra - Komárno: http://www.uzemneplany.sk/upn/vuc-nitriansky-kraj
Here is masterplan of Komárno where you can clearly see both bridges: http://www.uzemneplany.sk/upn/?page=upn&upn=komarno&vykres=873

Original draft of the amendment which included R8 into official expressway network also recommended adding southern part: Nitra (R1) - Komjatice - Nové Zámky (R7) - Komárno, but it was refused. It's a pity because at least Nitra - Komjatice section is badly needed. Present I/64 is in this part almost entirely within built-up area.



Timoth12 said:


> Well, this is my opinion:
> 
> This year all remaining sections of D1 to Košice, except Prešov bypass, will go under construction, Prešov bypass should be U/C in 2010.
> 
> D1 upgrade Bratislava-Trnava should be completed.
> 
> D2 interchange Stupava south will be ready, it is not difficult section, it should, however, be built minimum as full profile, or with reserve for the second and third lane.
> 
> D3 at least to Kysucké Nové mesto, D3 Cadca-Polish border and R5 will be finished in 2014, Kysucke Nove Mesto-Oscadnica will be U/C.
> 
> Southern D4 will be U/C in 2014 in optimistic view.
> 
> From R2 will be in 2014 completed Bánovce and Žiar bypass, possibly Kriváň-Pstruša and Zvolen-Kriváň will be completed, or U/C, but without R2 Zvolen bypass, also R2 tunnel Soroška and R2 east from Košice could be U/C.
> 
> In northern and central R3 will be completed three, or four bypasses, same for R4.
> 
> On R6 some sections should be U/C, maybe Dohňany bypass and Dohňany - CZ border, possibly further continuation from Púchov
> 
> As R8, in optimistic version, north of Nitra and Topoľčany bypass sections will be U/C, or completed.
> 
> Also D1 east from Košice Budimír-Bidovce will be in 2014 completed, Bidovce-Dargov U/C, remaining 2 sections to UKR border will gradually go U/C later on.


Some my points:

I've forgotten also faster construction of R6 was promised.

It's also pity R7 Bratislava - Dunajská Lužná - Dunajská Streda is not included in the promises. Maybe it will be part of D4 construction, which would be logical.

On western R2 I would welcome not only bypass of Bánovce which is indisputably the most important section, but also the rest from Bánovce to Mníchova Lehota. Present road I/50 is very bad there (narrow, long slopes) and truck traffic is insane there. Not to mention mountain pass between Trenčianske Jastrabie and Mníchova Lehotahno: 

In case of R4 I think the only really needed section is northern bypass of Prešov. The rest is completely useless at least before 2014. Well, Košice - Milhosť would be great, but only if Hungary would start construction of M30.

In case of R8 the most needed section is bypass of Topoľčany, but extended one, something like Chrabrany - Nadlice plus feeder Chrabrany - Bojná. The town and the villages eastern from it are experiencing heavy traffic since this part of I/64 is common for many directions and traffic volumes reached there more than 10,000 actual vehicles a day. Bypass of TO only is not enough anymore. Northern bypass of Nitra is on the other hand the less needed section because Nitra already has one northern bypass. There is necessary only feeder Jelšovce - Nitra.

Well, let's wait until 2014.


----------



## BND

Qwert said:


> There is planned (in long term) expressway Nitra - Nové Zámky - Komárno - H, but the bridge which is going to be built between Komárno and Komárom is not part of it. It will be western from the town while the expressway will bypass the town in the east side with another Danube bridge.
> 
> Here is traffic and technic infrastructure part of the masterplan of Nitra region which contains R8 as well as planned expressway Nitra - Komárno: http://www.uzemneplany.sk/upn/vuc-nitriansky-kraj
> Here is masterplan of Komárno where you can clearly see both bridges: http://www.uzemneplany.sk/upn/?page=upn&upn=komarno&vykres=873
> 
> Original draft of the amendment which included R8 into official expressway network also recommended adding southern part: Nitra (R1) - Komjatice - Nové Zámky (R7) - Komárno, but it was refused. It's a pity because at least Nitra - Komjatice section is badly needed. Present I/64 is in this part almost entirely within built-up area.


Thanks for the summary! kay:
So there will be 2 new bridges between Komárom and Komárno - this is nice. I think the western bridge will be built first. Komárom southwestern bypass between main roads 1 and 13 is already U/C, hopefully this road will continue in the new bridge. On the other hand any expressway leading to Komárom is planned only in the far future, so further on the eastern bridge and hopefully R8.

About R4 (Kosice- H border) you shouldn't wait till the M30 is built. Main road 3 is being upgraded in the area, on some 20 km it is already bypassing all settlements and has a speed limit of 110 km/h.
:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

BND said:


> Thanks for the summary! kay:
> So there will be 2 new bridges between Komárom and Komárno - this is nice. I think the western bridge will be built first. Komárom southwestern bypass between main roads 1 and 13 is already U/C, hopefully this road will continue in the new bridge. On the other hand any expressway leading to Komárom is planned only in the far future, so further on the eastern bridge and hopefully R8.


Western one will be definitely built sooner.



BND said:


> About R4 (Kosice- H border) you shouldn't wait till the M30 is built. Main road 3 is being upgraded in the area, on some 20 km it is already bypassing all settlements and has a speed limit of 110 km/h.
> :cheers:


The main problems of road I/68 from Košice to Hungary is bad pavement on some sections, which is being repaired though. Little investment into this road which would include repaving of bad sections and improvement of two or three crossings (e.g. adding merging lanes) would solve all problems for maybe 6 years. In the meantime southern R4 (Košice - Milhosť) could be redesigned on motorway and it should be built only if traffic on I/68 would be too big for 2x1 road.

Here are photos of I/68 starting in the outskirts of Košice and ending on border crossing from September 2008: http://www.dialnice.info/album_cat.php?cat_id=166


----------



## keber

If I understood correctly interviewed second truck driver at , it won't help much because of "zakaz" somewhere in the distance ?


----------



## Qwert

RipleyLV said:


> This section really needs 3 lanes in each direction, it's very good that works on this have begun.


Yes, but the main bottleneck a.k.a. Bratislava will remain. We need also southern part of the outer ring ASAP.



keber said:


> If I understood correctly interviewed second truck driver at , it won't help much because of "zakaz" somewhere in the distance ?


On Slovak motorways and expressways it's forbidden to overtake for trucks. He said the upgrade of D1 won't help unless officials will allow trucks to overtake. It's of course bulsh*t since minimal speed on motorways and expressways is 80 km/h and maximal speed for trucks is 90 km/h. Trucks are the slowest vehicles on motorways and there are simple no other vehicles they may overtake.


----------



## Mateusz

It's fault of Austria ! Damn border !


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> On Slovak motorways and expressways it's forbidden to overtake for trucks. He said the upgrade of D1 won't help unless officials will allow trucks to overtake. It's of course bulsh*t since minimal speed on motorways and expressways is 80 km/h and maximal speed for trucks is 90 km/h. Trucks are the slowest vehicles on motorways and there are simple no other vehicles they may overtake.


Of course there are! Other trucks. 5km/h difference for them may mean earlier delivery ,which is money for them.


----------



## Sponsor

Is word 'autostrada' also used in SK in the same meaning as 'dialnica' ?


----------



## Qwert

RawLee said:


> Of course there are! Other trucks. 5km/h difference for them may mean earlier delivery ,which is money for them.


If you drive 100 km with speed 90 km/h it will take you 66.7 minutes, with 85 it's 70.6. The difference is 4 minutes. Overtaking trucks are dangerous for other vehicles. Not to mention, what could be better than truck driving 90 km/h overtaking another truck driving 85 km/h and hindering in left lane for couple of kilometres?hno:



Sponsor said:


> Is word 'autostrada' also used in SK in the same meaning as 'dialnica' ?


Word "autostráda" is very rarely used. It's synonym to both "diaľnica" (motorway) and "rýchlostná cesta" (expressway), but it's closer to word "diaľnica" since this word is sometimes used to describe "rýchlostná cesta" too. You can find it especially in some older texts, but it's rare also there. In the video it was used probably because after the temporary upgrade D1 between Bratislava and Trnava won't meet neither motorway nor expressway standards and word "autostráda" don't have exact technical meaning like D and RC.


----------



## Sponsor

Thank for clear explanation.


----------



## Kelaerkelaer

At least a concrete central divider is a must IMO. Any plans to modify this road?



i15 said:


> 2+2 national road is also I/18 between Presov and Kapusany (direction east):
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 3,5km long and it's wide, flat and straight. I've heard that it was build as an emergency landing zone for fighters  Nowdays, it's good that it has 4 lanes, traffic is quite high. Average value in 2005 was about 17000 cars / day.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qwert said:


> If you drive 100 km with speed 90 km/h it will take you 66.7 minutes, with 85 it's 70.6. The difference is 4 minutes. Overtaking trucks are dangerous for other vehicles. Not to mention, what could be better than truck driving 90 km/h overtaking another truck driving 85 km/h and hindering in left lane for couple of kilometres?hno:


I think you'll feel different when you're that truck driver that's stuck behind a slowpoke all day.


----------



## Qwert

Sponsor said:


> Thank for clear explanation.


You're welcome.



Kelaerkelaer said:


> At least a concrete central divider is a must IMO. Any plans to modify this road?


I don't know about any plans to modify this road. It will be replaced by northern bypass of Prešov which I hope will be built together with eastern bypass so there is no need to rebuilt this road. Although concrete median definitely won't be bad.

Map of the bypass of Prešov. Northern part (R4) is between Kapušany and Prešov Vydumanec and eastern part (D1) is between Prešov Vydumanec and Prešov Haniska:











ChrisZwolle said:


> I think you'll feel different when you're that truck driver that's stuck behind a slowpoke all day.


That's why minimal speed on motorways was increased from 60 to 80 km/h - to prevent slow vehicles entering motorway. The forbidden overtaking was tested on D1 Bratislava - Trnava before it was forbidden globally and number of fatal accident decreased there. Are those 4 minutes worth of human lives?


----------



## Kelaerkelaer

^^

I see. Thnx


----------



## SeanT

Qwert said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about any plans to modify this road. It will be replaced by northern bypass of Prešov which I hope will be built together with eastern bypass so there is no need to rebuilt this road. Although concrete median definitely won't be bad.
> 
> Map of the bypass of Prešov. Northern part (R4) is between Kapušany and Prešov Vydumanec and eastern part (D1) is between Prešov Vydumanec and Prešov Haniska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why minimal speed on motorways was increased from 60 to 80 km/h - to prevent slow vehicles entering motorway. The forbidden overtaking was tested on D1 Bratislava - Trnava before it was forbidden globally and number of fatal accident decreased there. Are those 4 minutes worth of human lives?


 Why didn´t they build the bypass on the other side of the town? As I look on the map there is space enough(mountins) and it´s shorter, but I don´t know the area so it is only a question!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Most through traffic will come from the west (D1) from Bratislava, and will continue to the south (Kosice), hence it's a shorter route than circle all the way around Presov.


----------



## keber

At Prešov-Vydumanec D1 will continue west towards Bratislava.


----------



## SeanT

...yes, I understand it much better thanks.


----------



## Nido

because part of the bypass is also part of D1 highway (Haniska - Vydumanec) which continues to the west from Presov (few kilometres are under construction, as well as part of intersection Vydumanec, known as Presov - Zapad)

this is how it will look at Presov - Zapad:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nido said:


> because part of the bypass is also part of D1 highway (Haniska - Vydumanec) which continues to the west from Presov (few kilometres are under construction, as well as part of intersection Vydumanec, known as Presov - Zapad)





keber said:


> At Prešov-Vydumanec D1 will continue west towards Bratislava.





ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Most through traffic will come from the west (D1) from Bratislava, and will continue to the south (Kosice), hence it's a shorter route than circle all the way around Presov.


There is one more way to say that, who knows it?


----------



## Qwert

^^Nice explanations.

Here is video of upgrade works on D1 near Zeleneč resting place. They are repairing hard shoulder.


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie*

Couple of photos of construction of this 18 km long stretch of expressway from www.highways.sk


----------



## Qwert

*R4 Bypass of Svidník*

This 5 km long section of R4 in North-Eastern Slovakia is being built as 2x1 expressway and it should be finished in July 2009.

Map from www.highways.sk:










Photos from www.ndsas.sk:


----------



## Qwert

*Interchange D2 x D4 Stupava South*

Today there was official construction start of the interchange Stupava South. Officially it's part of motorway D2, but actually it's 3.2 km long half profile section of motorway D4. So we can say Bratislava outer ring is under construction









Map from www.highways.sk

For better understanding here is map made by me in Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=103736049826817828962.00046a694c11c7fcf5edd


----------



## H123Laci

^^ :cheers:

a short section is already ready... 
(between A/Sk border and D2 south of Bratislava)


----------



## Timoth12

Qwert said:


> Today there was official construction start of the interchange Stupava South. Officially it's part of motorway D2, but actually it's 3.2 km long half profile section of motorway D4. So we can say Bratislava outer ring is under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map from www.highways.sk
> 
> For better understanding here is map made by me in Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=103736049826817828962.00046a694c11c7fcf5edd


As we already discussed, it is the first northern section of D4, although officially signed as D2. Austria will probably start the construction of adjacent S8 expressway /from Vienna/ in 2011, full second motorway/expressway connection between Slovakia and Austria should be completed in 2018.
It´s good also for Stupava and Záhorská Bystrica, these sattelite towns will in two years have motorway connection to the capital. I am also quite often travelling to Stupava, so actually no reason for complain..


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie*

Photos from www.dialnice.info, map from www.highways.sk


----------



## Timoth12

Qwert said:


>


Overall this section has been longly awaited. When driving on this route from Zvolen and seeing the dead end of Šášovské podhradie crossing I wish for continuation of expressway. Good to see that happenning. One thing that matters is not simultaneously constructed R2 bypass of Žiar nad Hronom. When driving from Handlová you have to cross the center of the city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can you get a vignette at the D4 border (south of Bratislava)?


----------



## Timoth12

ChrisZwolle said:


> Can you get a vignette at the D4 border (south of Bratislava)?


Of course. D4-A6 is one of the most important crossings and the short section up to D2-D1 interchange is tolled. However, if you want to spare some money and drive in Bratislava only, exit A6 at Kittsee crossing, then drive on B50 through Berg and ca. 2km of B9. Then continue on 61 at crossing Incheba you can enter motorway, which is in the city free.
Sure, if you are continuing away from Bratislava, a weekly or monthly vignette is the best option.


----------



## keber

Isn't usage of motorway from Austrian border to Bratislava free?


----------



## mapman:cz

keber said:


> Isn't usage of motorway from Austrian border to Bratislava free?


It is not! http://www.ndsas.sk/spoplatnenie/10782s - at the bottom, Bratislava in circle...


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> Isn't usage of motorway from Austrian border to Bratislava free?


Bratislava begins on Austrian border.

Google Maps are surprisingly accurate in this case. Free of charge are orange sections of motorways within Bratislava. Red ones are tolled: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.140662,17.116013&spn=0.164265,0.30899&z=12


----------



## Verso

mapman:cz said:


> It is not! http://www.ndsas.sk/spoplatnenie/10782s - at the bottom, Bratislava in circle...


Why do the old roads #2 and 61 require vignette? Where are you supposed to drive, if you don't wanna buy it? :sly:



Qwert said:


> Bratislava begins on Austrian border.


Yeah, Bratislava is enormous in size! All those settlements, Jarovce, Rusovce, Čunovo, Devín, Devínska Nová Ves, Záhorská Bystrica, are officially in Bratislava.


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> Why do the old roads #2 and 61 require vignette? Where are you supposed to drive, if you don't wanna buy it? :sly:


AFAIK the green routes require vignette only for vehicles over 3,5 t, it might be a measure to enforce those vehicles to use a motorway/expressway.


----------



## bozata90

mapman:cz said:


> AFAIK the green routes require vignette only for vehicles over 3,5 t, it might be a measure to enforce those vehicles to use a motorway/expressway.


Yes, this is a newer EU regulation - you may toll major transit routes for vehicles over 3,5 t. here you have a full text:

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CONSLEG:1999L0062:20070101:EN:PDF

(for different languages just change EN above to FR/NL/DE/It etc.).


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Bratislava - Trnava*

Photos and two videos from www.ndsas.sk


----------



## Mateusz

is it to make 2X3 ?


----------



## RipleyLV

Mateusz said:


> is it to make 2X3 ?


No, it will be 3x3.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mateusz said:


> is it to make 2X3 ?


Yes, but the current widening to 6 lanes is only temporary, and will lack shoulders if I understood correctly. There will be a full 2x3 with shoulders a couple of years later.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, but the current widening to 6 lanes is only temporary, and will lack shoulders if I understood correctly. There will be a full 2x3 with shoulders a couple of years later.


Actually, it will be rather 2+3+3+2, but in 2015. However, the motorway itself will be 2x3 only.


----------



## H123Laci

RipleyLV said:


> No, it will be 3x3.


or 3^3 :lol:


----------



## Verso

No, it's gonna be 3!.


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> BTW, there seem to be quite some discussion about this IC on Hungarian Motorways thread in Hungarian section, but I don't understand a word.


yeah, I put these images in that thread too... 

we were talking about the layout of the IC...
user "blogen" suggested the more direct ramps (black and grey) instead of the more complicated indirect routes across one or both of the roundabouts...

he drawed this routes in different color and said: "it looks like a maze in the amusement park..." 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38203974&postcount=3177


I made some objections:

- in some cases the elevation difference is too high for short ramps...

- for that ramps you need acc/decc lanes on the hillside and on the viaducts/flyovers which increases cost greatly...

- they create undesirable weaving effect and an exit lane on the left...

so I think its a very well planned IC it will be a fun to drive in it... :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> yeah, I put these images in that thread too...
> 
> we were talking about the layout of the IC...
> user "blogen" suggested the more direct ramps (black and grey) instead of the more complicated indirect routes across one or both of the roundabouts...
> 
> he drawed this routes in different color and said: "it looks like a maze in the amusement park..."
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38203974&postcount=3177
> 
> 
> I made some objections:
> 
> - in some cases the elevation difference is too high for short ramps...
> 
> - for that ramps you need acc/decc lanes on the hillside and on the viaducts/flyovers which increases cost greatly...
> 
> - they create undesirable weaving effect and an exit lane on the left...


Proper modification of such complex interchange surely cannot be made after short look at the interchange and few minutes of work in MS Paint. I think guys from Dopravoprojekt (designer company) know why it's designed as it's designed.



H123Laci said:


> so I think its a very well planned IC it will be a fun to drive in it... :cheers:


We all hope so!


----------



## Timoth12

I think it is better to concentrate and comment not only on interchanges when somebody has at least a basic knowledge about a reality. Just asking why it had brought so attention, whatever...

BTW, Dopravoprojekt designed some other fine works. You all will hear about them later.


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> Proper modification of such complex interchange surely cannot be made after short look at the interchange and few minutes of work in MS Paint. I think guys from Dopravoprojekt (designer company) know why it's designed as it's designed.


yeah, agree... 

(but I am not sure that I was clear:
"blogen" suggested some modification and I argued with him trying to explain why are his suggestions wrong...)


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Žarnoviac - Šášovské Podhradie*

Couple of photos from www.dialnice.info




















































H123Laci said:


> (but I am not sure that I was clear:
> "blogen" suggested some modification and I argued with him trying to explain why are his suggestions wrong...)


It was clear.


----------



## Timoth12

Qwert said:


>


First four shots are from the northern part of the section. Nice segment, but even better is Hronsky Benadik-Zarnovica, it leads just along the river with some nice built cuttings.


----------



## Qwert

*D2 x D4 Interchange Stupava South*

Photos from www.dialnice.info


----------



## Timoth12

Three weeks ago I drove D2 to Lozorno. I didn´t mention any sign of construction. How things are changing in a couple of days...


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Mengusovce - Jánovce, tunnel Bôrik*

Construction of this tunnel on northern D1 close to Poprad is unfotunately delayed. It will be second double tube motorway tunnel in Slovakia after tunnel Sitina on D2 in Bratislava.




























































































Photos from: www.basler-hofmann.sk and amberg.sinet.sk


----------



## Timoth12

Construction company might now install technology and they should be completing the concrete works inside the tubes.
The latest photo from the Slovakian SSC motorway thread:



pau-chin said:


> *par dni dozadu pred Popradom*


But the works are advancing not according to the original plan. Let´s hope the November completition date will be final.


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> But the works are advancing not according to the original plan. Let´s hope the November completition date will be final.


I've heard they had to demolish part of one tube and built it again.hno:


----------



## Timoth12

Qwert said:


> I've heard they had to demolish part of one tube and built it again.hno:


Oh, come on... What happened, wrong geology?


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> Oh, come on... What happened, wrong geology?


I guess it was rather problem with integrity of ceiling. It's not like they had to dig new tube, just demolish and built new ceiling. It's probably similar to what happend during construction of Sverepec - Vrtižer section of D1 where they had to demolish and again built pillars of one viaduct because they found out concrete they used is too weak.


----------



## Timoth12

Qwert said:


> I guess it was rather problem with integrity of ceiling. It's not like they had to dig new tube, just demolish and built new ceiling. It's probably similar to what happend during construction of Sverepec - Vrtižer section of D1 where they had to demolish and again built pillars of one viaduct because they found out concrete they used is too weak.


Well, the construction company news stated, that the reasom for the delay of the completition was due to "changes of the project of technology /air conditioning, safety, updated fire safety rules, etc.../ ". I would, however, rather believe, that quality of the concrete works has not been preformed sufficiently. 
But then, if company will not keep and guarantee the date of opening, it should be IMHO fined. Mr. Choma stated that in this case the fines could be imposed.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

New photos of D1 in Považská Bystrica




























































































































First two photos are from www.cas.sk the rest is from www.dialnice.info


----------



## Qwert

Let's move to the next page...


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

Next bunch of photos from www.dialnice.info

Interchange Považská Bystrica centrum (centre):


----------



## Timoth12

Qwert said:


>


I am curious about the final outllook of the pylons. It seems it will be different style from the ones at Ladce-Sverepec section, which I quite like. But maybe they will look even better.


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> I am curious about the final outllook of the pylons. It seems it will be different style from the ones at Ladce-Sverepec section, which I quite like. But maybe they will look even better.


It was supposed to be something like this, but the pylon in your post is slightly different.:dunno:


----------



## Timoth12

We will see how the final outlook will look like next year. They might, however, slightly change it, I think visualisation resembles more like this picture /row of the pylons in the back/. 
Považská Bystrica deserves, however, nice motorway architecture. The bridge will be one of the town dominants.


----------



## Mateusz

D4 will heal Bratislava


----------



## Timoth12

This is the promised scanned map of the planned motorway Vyškov-Uherské Hradiště, that we talked several pages back. Interestingly, this is not included in official plans yet, although second motorway connection between SK and CZ is under consideration. The map was issued by VKÚ Harmanec, one of the most prestigeous cartography companies in Slovakia.

FYI: in thick orange color are motorways, thick red are expressways, in dashed lines are sections U/C and in grey are outlined planned motorways and expressways,


----------



## Qwert

It looks interesting, but I doubt it will be built soon. There's no such motorway in official Czech plans.


----------



## Verso

Something like the old Czechoslovak D1?


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> Something like the old Czechoslovak D1?


Yes, it was already discussed in Czech thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39458686&postcount=735


----------



## Timoth12

Some actual videos, featuring construction progress on Slovak motorways:

D1 Považská Bystrica bypass /Sverepec-Vrtižer/:






D1 Mengusovce-Poprad, construction shots after ca. 1 minute, asphalt is layed on the section, now the technology of tunnel Bôrik is installed:






Bratislava-Trnava widening to 3+3:






Again Mengusovce-Poprad, construction video was taken from the train:


----------



## hraby

^^ video with post minister Mr. Vazny is really "beautifull"..

how old is a 4-th video?


----------



## Timoth12

^ I guess you refer to the layout of the video "Vo Svite kolabuje doprava". It refers to the jammed Svit town, the motorway progress and features the sayings of Svit mayor and transport minister about the traffic problems and motorway completition. You don´t want to be state officials Mr. Universe, do you?

Fourth video is ca. 3 weeks old. At the end it shows the Poprad west interchange, which might be confusing, because it is some time completed.


----------



## bewu1

Do you expect motorway through Povazska Bistrica be finished by next summer ?


----------



## hraby

Timoth12 said:


> You don´t want to be state officials Mr. Universe, do you?


:nuts:


----------



## Qwert

bewu1 said:


> Do you expect motorway through Povazska Bistrica be finished by next summer ?


According to official data section Považská Bystrica Centre - Vrtižer should be finished in July 2010 and section Sverepec - Považká Bystrica Centre in October 2010. Works in Považská Bystrica are progressing in enormous pace. Such speed is very unusual considering complexity of this stretch hence I'm optimist - if there will be some section finished in time it will be this section. So the answer, IMO at least half of this section will be finished next Summer and it's possible the second part will be finished sooner than in October 2010.


----------



## bewu1

Thanks. Let's hope that they will finish at least one lane of the section Sverepec - Považká Bystrica Centre by July 2010.


----------



## Timoth12

@hraby, just a joke...


Well then, first construction shots from D1 Studenec-Beharovce section appeared on www.dialnice.info:

Both are aerial shots:



















Also earthing works are on a good move on R1 Banska Bystrica northern bypass:






And something special for you, drive of 80 years old motorist on Bratislava D2 motorway, I only guess, what time he mentioned that he drives in opposite direction.. :nuts: Film is from highway camera:






Edited: Later on I checked roadside rest area and the latest video was already posted by Qwert. Sorry man, no intended doulbepost, but feel like it belongs here as well.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Studenec - Beharovce*



Timoth12 said:


> Well then, first construction shots from D1 Studenec-Beharovce section appeared on www.dialnice.info:
> 
> Both are aerial shots:


You posted the same picture twice. Here are other two pictures from www.dialnice.info:



















BTW, they are not aerial. These photos were taken from Spiš castle (it's so tall it looks they are aerial).


----------



## Timoth12

OK, let´s call them photos from above then.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Svinia - Prešov West*

Few photos from www.dialnice.info




















































Timoth12 said:


> OK, let´s call them photos from above then.


OK


----------



## RipleyLV

*11/18/D3 Žilina*

Pictures of the route through 5th biggest city in Slovakia - Žilina (85 000 inhabitants), heading from CZ to Bratislava direction.









On main road 11. This 4-laned section starts 3 km before Žilina. Note, that these 3 kilometers had a expressway status without payment. In June, when I drove here it had a expressway sign, but now it seemed gone.









Speed limit 100 km/h.









Žilina introduction.









Speed limit 80 km/h now.









Approaching junction.









Were in Žilina now.









Distance sign.









Olomouc (CZ) signed.









We turn right.


















Distance sign.









We joined main road 18. Ahh, sun is shining right in to camera.









Žilina ends. Were entering Žilina-Strážov populated place.









Speed limit 70 km/here.


















Approaching junction D3 with main road 18.



























D3 starts here.









Motorway signs.









Rail, old road, new motorway. :cheers:









Distance sign. Bratislava - 196 km.


----------



## RustySword

Thx for sharing. Nice photos!


----------



## Qwert

Thank you very much RipleyLV. Wonderful photos!:bow::bow::bow:

That 3 km 2x2 section of I/18 before Žilina wasn't expressway. It's national road, although in the future its part will become motorway D3 (here's quite clear map).
And Slovakia's 4th biggest city is Nitra, Žilina is 5th.


----------



## RipleyLV

Qwert said:


> That 3 km 2x2 section of I/18 before Žilina wasn't expressway.


It had this sign. 



> And Slovakia's 4th biggest city is Nitra, Žilina is 5th.


Wikipedia. :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They probably have engineers from TEXAS working there


----------



## H123Laci

bleetz said:


> I'm not a civil engineer so I don't quite understand why they would raise a road f.e. here:
> 
> Is it just preference or is there a point to it?


I think its a flood area, and they didnt want to obstruct the waterflow with embankments...


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> I think its a flood area, and they didnt want to obstruct the waterflow with embankments...


Yes, it's flood area. Entire D1 is designed to survive 100-year flood without traffic closure.

Here is map of the section. You can see the interchange above is between river Váh and artificial canal:








Source: www.highways.sk

Terrain map by Google: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=49.123208,18.444843&spn=0.08111,0.154324&t=p&z=13


----------



## mirolesko

*R1 Nitra-Zlate Moravce*

New pics from first PPP expressway on Slovakia:


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie*

Photos are from www.dialnice.info


----------



## Timoth12

Nice shots, also some days ago has been officially opened second profile of D1 12,6 km Poprad Matejovce - Jánovce section. 

Here is google translation from Slovak source.


----------



## veteran

Construction of D1 between Martin and Prešov (sections _Dubná Skala-Turany, Turany-Hubová, Hubová-Ivachnová, Jánovce-Jablonov, Fričovce-Svinia_ - total length 75,032 km) should start 15th Oct. 2009.

http://tvnoviny.sk/spravy/ekonomika/dialnica-d1-fico-slubuje-15-oktober.html

English translation:


> Should sign another contract. When everything is ready, 15 October start construction on the eastern highway, said PM.
> 
> The government should at its next meeting next week to approve an amendment to the concession contract for the construction and operation of the five sections of the D1 motorway between Martin and Prešov.
> 
> This is a project under the first package of public-private partnership (PPP). "The government expects that construction work will commence on October 15 on the text amendment to the concession contract is still being negotiated, so we will not further comment on its parameters," said portfolio further transport.
> 
> Sitting in connection with the preparation of the highway project today to mention Prime Minister Robert Fico. "There was an agreement next week on Wednesday would be to sign another contract and should be approved by the Government. When everything is ready, Oct. 15 starting construction on the eastern highway, as was foreseen in the PPP project," said Fico.
> 
> Sections in northern Slovakia
> 
> The state has a concession for the construction of sections of the D1 during the concession period, gradually made in respect of developments around the price of money more than twice the amount vysúťaženej. As part of the first package of PPP projects are sections of the D1 Dubna Skala - Turany, Turany - fungal, fungus - Ivachnova, Jánovce - apple trees and Fričovce - pigs in the total length of about 75 kilometers.
> 
> GUARANTEE FROM STATE
> 
> The state seems to be able to assume the guarantee for the construction of the D1 motorway through PPP projects. Cabinet is 19th August approved a draft amendment to law on state debt and state guarantees to allow state to provide security for a loan from the European Investment Bank's concessionary financing for the construction of the highway D1. Draft amendments approved by parliament in shortened legislative proceedings.
> 
> European Investment Bank will provide the consortium, which has ensured the construction of highway, part of the EUR 1 billion. The concessionaire must provide loan up to 800 million euros corresponding to guarantee the respect of the current financial crisis virtually impossible to obtain in commercial banks.
> 
> Provision of state guarantees in such amounts, says the Ministry of Finance, is the only viable solution to create a state space and the winning consortium for the financial closure of the PPP.


Dates of opening of these sections:
Dubná Skala - Turany -> 20.07.2012
Turany - Kraľovany -> 20.07.2012
Kraľovany - Hubová -> 15.01.2013
Hubová - Ivachnová -> 15.01.2013
Jánovce - Jablonov -> 25.10.2011
Fričovce - Svinia -> 25.10.2011


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Translate for placenames is ridiculous 



> D1 Dubna Skala - Turany, Turany - fungal, fungus - Ivachnova, Jánovce - apple trees and Fričovce - pig


Anyway, great to see the remaining pieces of D1 going under construction. Too bad it's just before the winter, so we might not see a lot of progress until summer 2010.


----------



## PLH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Translate for placenames is ridiculous


But how precise


----------



## Buddy Holly

mirolesko said:


> New pics from first PPP expressway on


Nice pics mirolesko. One question: what is this truck doing?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fertilizing the ground, so the asphalt grows faster.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Translate for placenames is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D1 Dubna Skala - Turany, Turany - fungal, fungus - Ivachnova, Jánovce - apple trees and Fričovce - pig
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, great to see the remaining pieces of D1 going under construction. Too bad it's just before the winter, so we might not see a lot of progress until summer 2010.
Click to expand...

"Fričovce - pig" is the best.:rofl:



Buddy Holly said:


> Nice pics mirolesko. One question: what is this truck doing?


It's laying temporary asphalt layer which should protect road embankment from damages caused by construction vehicles.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Qwert said:


> It's laying temporary asphalt layer which should protect road embankment from damages caused by construction vehicles.


Thanks for your answer Qwert. Did not know that.


----------



## mirolesko

Svinia really mean PIG :lol:


----------



## Qwert

Buddy Holly said:


> Thanks for your answer Qwert. Did not know that.


You are welcome.



mirolesko said:


> Svinia really mean PIG :lol:


It rather means something like piggish. BTW, I wonder why Google didn't translate also Dubná Skala - Oak Stone.


----------



## Qwert

*R3 Bypass of Horná Štubňa*

Photos of this section weren't posted before. It's 2x1 4.3 km long bypass.It should be finished in November 2011.











































































































Photos are from www.dialnice.info
Map is from www.highways.sk


----------



## hraby

ChrisZwolle said:


> Fertilizing the ground, so the asphalt grows faster.


:lol: yes, now will be asphalt grows very quickly :lol: new technology you don't stop..


----------



## Qwert

*PPP*



veteran said:


> Construction of D1 between Martin and Prešov (sections _Dubná Skala-Turany, Turany-Hubová, Hubová-Ivachnová, Jánovce-Jablonov, Fričovce-Svinia_ - total length 75,032 km) should start 15th Oct. 2009.
> 
> http://tvnoviny.sk/spravy/ekonomika/dialnica-d1-fico-slubuje-15-oktober.html
> 
> English translation:
> 
> 
> Dates of opening of these sections:
> Dubná Skala - Turany -> 20.07.2012
> Turany - Kraľovany -> 20.07.2012
> Kraľovany - Hubová -> 15.01.2013
> Hubová - Ivachnová -> 15.01.2013
> Jánovce - Jablonov -> 25.10.2011
> Fričovce - Svinia -> 25.10.2011


And it's not true anymore.

Winning consortium must get necessary money before February 15th 2010. Original deadline October 15th 2009 was cancelled. Dates of opening of the section were also moved. Official excuse sounds: "Crisis". In other words, due to the crisis 28 banks led by Royal Bank of Scotland which should fund this project failed to provide needed € 3.3 billion. However, in the meantime our government signed additional agreement with the winning consortium thanks to which preparatory works for € 17 million will start soon thus in the end the delay may be not so big.

To sum up Slovak PPP projects:


1st PPP - missing sections of D1 between Martin and Prešov: Preparatory works will start in 2009, main works in spring 2010.
2nd PPP - R1 from Nitra to Tekovské Nemce + northern bypass of Banská Bystrica: Already U/C
3rd PPP - D1 southern bypass of Žilina: Uncertain due to the credit crisis, but hopefully will start in 2010 either as PPP project or funded by government and eurofunds.

There's planned more PPP projects. Almost sure is southern half of D4 (Bratislava outer ring), officials are considering also expressway R7 close to Bratislava and R2 between Trenčín and Nováky and maybe some other motorways and expressways, but these will come after 2010.


----------



## Qwert

^^I made a PPP map using site www.highways.sk

Blue - 1st PPP (75.04 km)
Purple - 2nd PPP (51.53 km)
Pink - 3rd PPP (29.08 km)











_Little _update: *D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer* (Považská Bystrica)


Aan said:


> Fotky - JaMi - Povazska Bystrica 22.9.2009





Ali18 said:


>





Ali18 said:


>





Ali18 said:


>


----------



## X236K

Anyone of you driving from Martin to Zilina last Sunday afternoon? For the first time in my life (and hopefully for the last time as well), I saw police standing at the point where 2 lanes are merging into one and directing cars how to "zip"...


----------



## Qwert

X236K said:


> Anyone of you driving from Martin to Zilina last Sunday afternoon? For the first time in my life (and hopefully for the last time as well), I saw police standing at the point where 2 lanes are merging into one and directing cars how to "zip"...


They were probably teaching that bunch of incompetent morons also known as Slovak drivers what is zip and how to zip.


----------



## metropoly_sk

some videos 

Express way from Zvolen to Banska Bystrica






Construction of highway D1 - part Sverepec - Vrtizer


----------



## Qwert

Here you can watch video with the new signage on D1 between Bratislava and Trnava. This section is one of the first with signs according to the new traffic law and the first one with signs for 2x3 motorway. You may notice motorways and expressway are now signed with their full name ("D1" and "R1" instead of simple "1"). New are also numbers of interchanges.

Photos from the video:


----------



## msz2

You are masters of engineering :cheers:, this extradoosed viaduct under construction is really impressive.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qwert said:


> Here you can watch video with the new signage on D1 between Bratislava and Trnava. This section is one of the first with signs according to the new traffic law and the first one with signs for 2x3 motorway. You may notice motorways and expressway are now signed with their full name ("D1" and "R1" instead of simple "1"). New are also numbers of interchanges.
> 
> Photos from the video:


Very interesting

Is there a rule when a city name should be written in uppercase or lowercase letters?


----------



## Qwert

msz2 said:


> You are masters of engineering :cheers:, this extradoosed viaduct under construction is really impressive.


Thank you.:cheers:



ChrisZwolle said:


> Very interesting
> 
> Is there a rule when a city name should be written in uppercase or lowercase letters?


Names of the cities (destinations) - e.g. ŽILINA, NITRA are written in uppercase letters.
Names of the interchanges - e.g Trnava, Voderady are written in lowercase letters. Of course, iterchanges are named after nearby cities or municipalities.


----------



## LtBk

Qwert said:


> They were probably teaching that bunch of incompetent morons also known as Slovak drivers what is zip and how to zip.


Zip=Merging?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Reißverschluss


----------



## Sponsor

Has font on those new signs also changed ?


----------



## Danielk2

Reißverschluss? what is that??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^


----------



## Verso

Danielk2 said:


> Reißverschluss? what is that??


----------



## Danielk2

Ok, now i understand, thanx!


----------



## LtBk

Is driving in Slovakia that bad?


----------



## keber

Not only in Slovakia. Zip-merging is pretty new thing in Eastern Europe and people are not used to that.


----------



## bleetz

/\ Not really. Merging in Lithuania is actually pretty good. Much better than, say, the UK, where all people go into one lane and then beep an don't let you in if you're in another!


----------



## x-type

keber said:


> Not only in Slovakia. Zip-merging is pretty new thing in Eastern Europe and people are not used to that.


this is one of rare things that works fine in city jams here in HR Surprisingly). people are very solidary in that situations.

btw, those new SK signs have too much emtpy space left, reminds me on SLO signs


----------



## bleetz

Zipping works pretty well in Lithuania too, actually.


----------



## Qwert

LtBk said:


> Is driving in Slovakia that bad?


Well, I would say it's better than in Poland and worse than in Sweden.



Sponsor said:


> Has font on those new signs also changed ?


Font is the same.



x-type said:


> btw, those new SK signs have too much emtpy space left, reminds me on SLO signs


It may look emptier because old signs were only for two lanes and also names of the cities in this particular case are quite short. They also moved road numbers on the top of the sign while previously the were on the bottom between the arrows.

This is example of old signage:


----------



## Qwert

Finally there are better photos of new signage available:

























Source: www.dialnice.info

I have to say I'm a bit embarrassed by the grid which is visible when the sun is shining directly to to signs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qwert said:


> This is example of old signage:


Optical illusion 
You barely notice the depressed carriageway under the overhead gantry, it looks like the overhead just starts and ends in the barrier. :lol:

Nice pics of the redesigned signage by the way. The only thing that still bothers me is that the font doesn't come out very well with the uppercase letters.


----------



## mapman:cz

Starting 1.1.2010 Slovakia and Austria are implementing newly developed TERN font (stands for Trans-European Road Network), that is recommended also by Eur.Commission.

Finland also stated to use it, France is seriously thinking of it...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

TERN:


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


>


2 or 3 lanes? hno:


----------



## Verso

^^ Oh, I get it. It's 2 lanes in any case, b/c the 3rd lane isn't yet in use (except as emergency lane). But perhaps it would be better to strike out the rightmost arrow on the sign, not the middle one. :dunno:


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Optical illusion
> You barely notice the depressed carriageway under the overhead gantry, it looks like the overhead just starts and ends in the barrier. :lol:


I didn't realise someone could consider that picture optical illusion. It's probably because I was aware of how it really looks like. It's interesting how human eye works...



ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pics of the redesigned signage by the way. The only thing that still bothers me is that the font doesn't come out very well with the uppercase letters.


It seems they are using bold version of the font. The letters appear to be bolder and closer to each other. Compare the photos above with e.g. this:











mapman:cz said:


> Starting 1.1.2009 Slovakia and Austria are implementing newly developed TERN font (stands for Trans-European Road Network), that is recommended also by Eur.Commission.
> 
> Finland also stated to use it, France is seriously thinking of it...





ChrisZwolle said:


> TERN:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2446/3995195421_38eccb0c58_o.png


Slovakia is going to implement TERN, but it's not officially approved yet hence it's not used on the posted sings.



Verso said:


> ^^ Oh, I get it. It's 2 lanes in any case, b/c the 3rd lane isn't yet in use (except as emergency lane). But perhaps it would be better to strike out the rightmost arrow on the sign, not the middle one. :dunno:


It would make sense at the sign quoted by you, but it wouldn't be possible at this sing:









To avoid any confusion they decided it would be better to strike the arrow the middle in both cases because rightmost arrow is sometimes used to indicate exit.


----------



## Verso

^ Just strike out the straight-forward part of the right arrow.


----------



## Qwert

*R1 - Bypass of Nitra*

Demolition of bridge:

















































Source: http://www.sme.sk/c/5050973/ohryzeny-most.html


----------



## Aan

*Povazska Bystrica* - highway-viaduct through city

Povazska Bystrica update 9.10.2009 photos by JaMi











and few other photos - source Halbot

























Source: http://halbot.haluze.sk/?id=5139


----------



## gramercy

brutal


----------



## hraby

some photos from last weekend 04.10.2009:

Closed tunnel in Branisko and old way across the hill:

            

Building-up highway in Studenec - Beharovce:

          

New part of highway from Levoca to Poprad:


----------



## hraby

Continuing building-up behind to Poprad:

       

Strecno:

     

Zilina - Povazska Bystrica:


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Exit Vajnory - new signage*

Another bunch of photos of new signage now from the last exit before Bratislava. I would say this is more interesting than previous although quality is slightly lower:

































Source: www.dialnice.info


----------



## Verso

Nice. Why don't you guys sign Budapest instead of Győr? Is there some kind of hate towards the Hungarian capital?


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, I was wondering....is the Slovak-Hungarian conflict still going on?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The motorway leads southbound from Bratislava. Győr is more to the south than Budapest, which is further off around the corner. However, I do think signing Budapest is a good idea, but Győr only isn't the end of the world. At least they don't use stupid exonyms that nobody knows except their own population


----------



## Qwert

delete


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> Nice. Why don't you guys sign Budapest instead of Győr? Is there some kind of hate towards the Hungarian capital?


Budapest has too long name. Imagine those signs looked like this:

BUDAPEST
BRNO
WIEN
hno:​


Instead of it we have nice:

BRNO
GYÖR
WIEN
:yes:​
However, we do sing Budapest, starting from the interchange of D1 and D2 to Hungarian border. These photos are from interchange of D2 and D4:

















On the other hand I haven't seen a single sign for Bratislava in Budapest:dunno:.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's not a reciprocity. Budapest is good from Bratislava as there are no good alternates, while from Budapest, Wien makes more sense. They should sign Bratislava from Györ though as a secondary control city.


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


> Budapest has too long name. Imagine those signs looked like this:
> 
> BUDAPEST
> BRNO
> WIEN
> hno:​


Better than "Budimpešta/Budapest".  Oh, and also better than BRATISLAVA. :colgate:



ChrisZwolle said:


> The motorway leads southbound from Bratislava. Győr is more to the south than Budapest, which is further off around the corner.


I disagree with you here. Győr is already around the corner, it's already south_east_. The best destination would be Mosonmagyaróvár (which would also be good for E65 towards Zagreb), but it's too small (and has a too long name). Győr also bothers me because it's not a particularly important highway junction, just one motorway passes it by and doesn't even change its direction (southeast). But it has a shorter name indeed, especially in all caps.


----------



## Qwert

Timon91 said:


> Yeah, I was wondering....is the Slovak-Hungarian conflict still going on?


It's going on for about two centuries and it seems it will go on for at least another two centuries.



ChrisZwolle said:


> The motorway leads southbound from Bratislava. Győr is more to the south than Budapest, which is further off around the corner. However, I do think signing Budapest is a good idea, but Győr only isn't the end of the world. At least they don't use stupid exonyms that nobody knows except their own population


In Slovakia we have different problem. Almost noone knows our exonyms, at least in case of smaller cities and towns. For example people in regular talk use Budapešť for Budapest (but this one is rather modern exonym, not so long ago [language wise] it was Pešťbudín, but except geeks like me and people educated in old Slovak literature noone knows that). But if you ask someone in Bratislava for direction to Ráb, he wouldn't know what is it. Ráb is Slovak for Györ.



ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not a reciprocity. Budapest is good from Bratislava as there are no good alternates, while from Budapest, Wien makes more sense. They should sign Bratislava from Györ though as a secondary control city.


That's why I put smiley there. But, it should be definitelly signed at least from Györ.



Verso said:


> Better than "Budimpešta/Budapest".  Oh, and also better than BRATISLAVA. :colgate:
> 
> I disagree with you here. Győr is already around the corner, it's already south_east_. The best destination would be Mosonmagyaróvár (which would also be good for E65 towards Zagreb), but it's too small (and has a too long name). Győr also bothers me because it's not a particularly important highway junction, just one motorway passes it by and doesn't even change its direction (southeast). But it has a shorter name indeed, especially in all caps.


Mosonmagyaróvár is too small and unimportant, not to mention it has long name. Györ is not prefect, but probably the only option, still there is also [D2] and (H) to avoid confusion.

BTW E65 isn't mentioned at those signs, there's E75 which leads from Žilina via Bratislava and Györ to Budapest etc., hence those signs are correct. E65 is signed only on D2, thus it would be good if there was signed also some E65 destination. Mosonmagyaróvár probably isn't the best option, but maybe Szombathely or even Zágreb could be interesting.


----------



## Falusi

It's also interesting why are Györ on the signs istead of Győr.

------

I was in Bratislava, (in Czechia), and I came back on D1. I can tell you, D1 is a very good motorway. The Považská Bystrica section U/C at night was very impressive. But I saw a depressive thing too on the D2: A pilice car was staying in the middle lane and before it was a dead man... And only his face was hided, I don't understand why haven't they hided the body... It wasn't a good experience...


----------



## KapZlock

In my opinion looks the new signage nice, but what i dislike is the sign of the airport, its just written "letisko" and without a plane or something that will help tourists.


----------



## Qwert

Falusi said:


> It's also interesting why are Györ on the signs istead of Győr.
> 
> ------
> 
> I was in Bratislava, (in Czechia), and I came back on D1. I can tell you, D1 is a very good motorway. The Považská Bystrica section U/C at night was very impressive. But I saw a depressive thing too on the D2: A pilice car was staying in the middle lane and before it was a dead man... And only his face was hided, I don't understand why haven't they hided the body... It wasn't a good experience...


Their keyboard probably doesn't have that letter, just like mine. I guess font used at Slovak signage doesn't contain "ő."



KapZlock said:


> In my opinion looks the new signage nice, but what i dislike is the sign of the airport, its just written "letisko" and without a plane or something that will help tourists.


It's not sign of the airport. Letisko is name of the interchage just like Vajnory or Voderady. But, IMO there could be also symbol of a plane, airport is quite important destination. But, signage system probably doesn't allow that.

However, closer to the exit airport is obviously signed also using the plane symbol:


----------



## Timon91

You have IKEA in Slovakia? Nice  I just went to IKEA (in Hengelo)


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


>


Weird sign. It looks as if E75 leads to Brno and E571 to Komárno. E575 actually goes to Győr, but it's not as fast as E75. And where's E58 for Vienna?


----------



## BND

Qwert said:


> Their keyboard probably doesn't have that letter, just like mine. I guess font used at Slovak signage doesn't contain "ő."


Hungarian signs contain all kinds of special foreign letters (Slavic, Romanian). There are even signs with Cyrillic text, indicating towns in Ukraine 

I think the biggest advantage of the new signage is that motorway numbers appear correctly ("D2" instead of simply "2")


----------



## Verso

I get ˝ (as in 'ő') by pressing Alt Gr and 0 (zero).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

’’''"


----------



## Qwert

Timon91 said:


> You have IKEA in Slovakia? Nice  I just went to IKEA (in Hengelo)


There was already discussion about Ikea in Slovakia and absence of Ikea in Slovenia few pages above: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39129800&highlight=ikea#post39129800

Verso seemed to be quite envious.



Verso said:


> Weird sign. It looks as if E75 leads to Brno and E571 to Komárno. E575 actually goes to Győr, but it's not as fast as E75. And where's E58 for Vienna?


Those cities are ordered according to their distance from Bratislava, E roads are ordered in numerical order. At new signage E roads are ordered according to their importance, e.g. E75, E58, E571, in both cases they don't fully correspond with cities. There is for example Brno, but noone of those E roads leads to Brno. Thus you can follow E roads or you can follow destinations, but you cannot always follow both at the same time.

E575 goes to Győr, but it would be quite confusing to write Győr two times there. Overwhelming majority of drivers drives to Győr using E75 and IMO this E road is obsolete. Signing Komárno there is much better and it respects also route of national road I/63 which leads from Bratislava via Komárno to Štúrovo.

This way it's much better than useless signing of Győr :









Absence of E58 is indeed quite weird. It's signed before this section as you can see at the photos of new signage above, it's also signed after this section as you can see bellow. To be honest I didn't notice it before since I pretty much ignore E numbers. Maybe when those signs were placed there E58 ended/started in Bratislava and only latter it was moved to Vienna.










Opposite direction:











BND said:


> Hungarian signs contain all kinds of special foreign letters (Slavic, Romanian). There are even signs with Cyrillic text, indicating towns in Ukraine
> 
> I think the biggest advantage of the new signage is that motorway numbers appear correctly ("D2" instead of simply "2")


Maybe also Slovak font has ő and the problem is those signs were designed by an ingorant. It reminds me sign which contain Mi*š*kolchno: in Košice:











Verso said:


> I get ˝ (as in 'ő') by pressing Alt Gr and 0 (zero).


Thank you, now I discovered also my keyboard is able to write it őőő


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


> ő


Cool hairstyle.  Oh, and IKEA sucks.


----------



## Timon91

^^Only because they're not in Slovenia? 

Hmm, I only get ó


----------



## gramercy

áéíóöőúüű


----------



## BND

Miškolc:lol:
AKAIK the Slovakian name of Miskolc is Miškovec or something like that so Miškolc is some hybrid version  At least it is not that confusing. I also remember seeing a sign in Stúrovo indicating Budapešt' or something like that...


----------



## Qwert

gramercy said:


> áéíóöőúüű


á ä é í ý ó ô ú ď ť ň ľ ĺ ŕ :cheers:



BND said:


> Miškolc:lol:
> AKAIK the Slovakian name of Miskolc is Miškovec or something like that so Miškolc is some hybrid version  At least it is not that confusing. I also remember seeing a sign in Stúrovo indicating Budapešt' or something like that...


Yes, it's Miškovec.

There are no signs for Budapest in Štúrovo. There's only signed Esztergom. I remember quite messy sign there (probably the only dual sign in Slovakia). It looks approximately like this:

Nové Zámky
Ostrihom - Esztergom
Esztergom Clo-Zoll


----------



## Verso

The only time I was in Esztergom, there was no bridge to Štúrovo.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> The only time I was in Esztergom, there was no bridge to Štúrovo.


There was a ferry.


----------



## Qwert

*D2 x D4 Stupava South*

Few shots of U/C interchange near Bratislava:









































Source: www.dialnice.info


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

Photos taken from one of the apartment buildings:

















These are from car:
















Source: www.dialnice.info


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a pretty spectacular alignment there, high above the city.


----------



## hasky

Did they forget to color old white lines with black color? Now it is mess with yellow and white lines all together. Yellow lines should be used only for temporal marking, don't they?


----------



## Qwert

hasky said:


> Did they forget to color old white lines with black color? Now it is mess with yellow and white lines all together. Yellow lines should be used only for temporal marking, don't they?


I hope those white markings will disappear soon. There are still some drivers who drive according to themhno::nuts:.

Orange (they are definitelly not yellow) lines should be used for temporary signage only. Of course, these markings will be there for quite long time, but still they are only temporary because whole motorway is only in temporary alignment.

Here is another video which shows actual driving on the upgraded stretch (those spokeswomen could have been nicer):


----------



## keber

They should just scrub-off white paint. It won't disappear itself anytime soon. And looking at the video, white color falls into the eyes in contrary to orange color, which looks bland, even if new.

Also I did not notice any SOS nichés for disabled vehicles, are there any?


----------



## Ban.BL

Qwert said:


> (those spokeswomen could have been nicer):


and reporter thiner


----------



## bleetz

The reporter looks like someone who likes to pick up fights in dodgy bars!


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

keber said:


> They should just scrub-off white paint. It won't disappear itself anytime soon. And looking at the video, white color falls into the eyes in contrary to orange color, which looks bland, even if new.
> 
> Also I did not notice any SOS nichés for disabled vehicles, are there any?


I drove highway from Bratislava - Trnava (and back) 3days ago and I have to agree with you..white vs. orange temporary paint is not best solution especially during day but night was much better because orange paint is flourescent  but at midnight there was anyway a lot of confusion among truck drivers- they drove in middle part of highway (especially foreign number plated trucks) 


Sos niches are non existent at this moment, but between BA and TT 40km is i quess 4 petrol stations and 3 restavrants


----------



## geogregor

What a stupid idea with orange markings?? hno:
Especially they left the white ones. How long it is going to last like this? 
It is just dangerous.


----------



## Sponsor

Moreover the lack of shoulder is also very dangerous. Imagine broken vehicle stopped right on trucks way! 

btw, what is the speed limit there?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't see the problem with the road markings, if it's temporary. If it's long-term, they should change it. 

Lack of SOS-lots is worse, especially for a road with these kind of traffic volumes. However, the Boulevard Périphérique in Paris is not much better in that subject for instance.


----------



## Verso

^^ You don't drive long on BP (max. 15 km), and speeds are much lower there. I just hope there won't be many accidents on this 6-lane section.


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> They should just scrub-off white paint. It won't disappear itself anytime soon. And looking at the video, white color falls into the eyes in contrary to orange color, which looks bland, even if new.
> 
> Also I did not notice any SOS nichés for disabled vehicles, are there any?


White signage there isn't as resistant as normal white signage. It will definitelly disappear sooner than normal. But, IMO it's pretty retarded they didn't "erased" that white signagehno:.

Orange colour will be OK when the white signs will disappear. They used it because this "motorway" doesn't meet criteria for any road thus it is only in temporary alignment and signs there must be temporary - orange.

I think there are quite some similar stretches in Germany, but I don't know if they contain SOS nichés. IMO they should add them but I'm sceptic in this. They only added acceleration/deceleration lanes. Now the question is when will the complex upgrade begin...



Ban.BL said:


> and reporter thiner


I'm usually more interested in spokeswomen than in (male) reporters.


----------



## Ban.BL

i in roads


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> I'm usually more interested in spokeswomen than in (male) reporters.


How do you like her?
(She is the spokeswoman of the Police of Csongrad County)


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie*

As you can see this section (well, only its part) will be put in operation soon, several months before planned.

Source: www.dialnice.info












































H123Laci said:


> How do you like her?
> (She is the spokeswoman of the Police of Csongrad County)
> 
> http://www.delmagyar.hu/tuczakov_szilvana_az_orszag_legszebb_sajtosa_lehet/cikk/207/2064716/2.jpg


Not exactly my taste.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Bratislava - Trnava*

Today (five months before original deadline) 2x3 section of D1 between Bratislava and Trnava was officially opened.

Nice photos:


















































Source: http://spravy.pravda.sk/foto.asp?r=sk_ekonomika&c=A091112_131732_sk_ekonomika_p01


----------



## piotr71

Stunning job! Congrats!


----------



## Verso

Cool; how long is the 2×3 section?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bratislava - Trnava would be around 45 kilometers...


----------



## Qwert

It's 35.907 km long.


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie*

Another photos of soon-to-be-opened section of R1 from www.dialnice.info. They are quite dark but they include new singage.


























Shiny crashbarriers:naughty::

































This is also new. Now it contains also name of the road (R1):


----------



## DrX

Chris, it's true it takes time. However, it's been 20 years since the wall came down. And continuous Slovak highways are still only in the west (BA to Nitra - R1 and to Povazska Bystrica - D1) which, I hope you understand, is a pretty ridiculous situation. 

Moreover, the governmental prioritization of the Bratislava-Zilina region has been criticized by the World Bank, the EU, as well as prospective investors (many of which turned away because of it). One of this policy's consequences is that Slovakia has the largest within-country regional differences in GDP among among all of the EU countries - a gap that the Slovak government has been in effect expanding by trying to direct all the EU cohesion-fund money to the infrastructure in the BA-ZA region (i.e., doing the exact opposite of what this fund is supposed to be for - and it had to be stopped by the EU).

(I'm not sure about your background and how much you know about the internal affairs of Slovakia. But I'm sure you can guess where in Slovakia Qwert is from; or, rather, where he is NOT from).


----------



## Verso

^^ I don't understand. Which motorway(s) do you want to see built? The D1 is under construction, isn't it? I think it's better first to finish the D1 and only then the more direct expressway between Košice and Bratislava (R2, R1). But it's true that there are currently very few motorways in eastern Slovakia.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Slovakia will get two east-west connections anyway. It just takes time. I can understand they prioritize the D1 corridor, that's where the largest cities outside Bratislava and Kosice/Poprad are, plus most touristic potential is also located along that corridor (low and high Tatra).


This is what I tell him all the time, but he simply doesn't listenhno::lol:.



DrX said:


> Chris, it's true it takes time. However, it's been 20 years since the wall came down. And continuous Slovak highways are still only in the west (BA to Nitra - R1 and to Povazska Bystrica - D1) which, I hope you understand, is a pretty ridiculous situation.
> 
> Moreover, the governmental prioritization of the Bratislava-Zilina region has been criticized by the World Bank, the EU, as well as prospective investors (many of which turned away because of it). One of this policy's consequences is that Slovakia has the largest within-country regional differences in GDP among among all of the EU countries - a gap that the Slovak government has been in effect expanding by trying to direct all the EU cohesion-fund money to the infrastructure in the BA-ZA region (i.e., doing the exact opposite of what this fund is supposed to be for - and it had to be stopped by the EU).
> 
> (I'm not sure about your background and how much you know about the internal affairs of Slovakia. But I'm sure you can guess where in Slovakia Qwert is from; or, rather, where he is NOT from).


Chris is secret D1 lobby agent as well as me:yes:. But, you are right, I definitelly don't not live anywhere between Zvolen and Košice, what a shame.



Verso said:


> ^^ I don't understand. Which motorway(s) do you want to see built? The D1 is under construction, isn't it? I think it's better first to finish the D1 and only then the more direct expressway between Košice and Bratislava (R2, R1). But it's true that there are currently very few motorways in eastern Slovakia.


He wants to stop the construction of D1 immediately and move all the funds to R2 (all missing sections of R1 except sci-fi Banská Bystrica - Ružomberok are already U/C). It's of course nonsense, everybody sees why D1 has priority over R2, but it's difficult to convince him.:nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

He's probably right about the Bratislava vs rural income. I know some Hungamerican and he went to southern Slovakia from Budapest. He said it looked very poor compared to what you would expect from the Slovak economy. Countryside may need some more investment, though this is generally a problem throughout the newer EU countries. The rural vs urban income gap is also quite large in Romania and Poland.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> He's probably right about the Bratislava vs rural income. I know some Hungamerican and he went to southern Slovakia from Budapest. He said it looked very poor compared to what you would expect from the Slovak economy. Countryside may need some more investment, though this is generally a problem throughout the newer EU countries. The rural vs urban income gap is also quite large in Romania and Poland.


Well, if you are somewhere in Budapest or north-west Hungary which is the richest region of that country and then you visit southern Slovakia which is average or below the average when it comes to economic level then you must see some difference, but from my own experience I can say it's not that big. You must compare comparable - e.g. Bratislava to Budapest, not Budapest to Rimavská Sobota.

There will be still huge gap between Bratislava and the rest of the country. There are also big gaps between big cities and rural remote areas. It's natural I would say.


----------



## Verso

The Slovenian countryside is probably richer than Maribor.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

Let's rather enjoy photos of *D1* in Považská Bystrica:










































































Source: www.dialnice.info


----------



## gramercy

its gonna be quite a scene


----------



## Pansori

Slovaks are crazy


----------



## DrX

What a fun activity for a Friday evening. Well, I'm glad you guys are interested. I'll try to summarize what I think is wrong with the current strategy of highway (and railway) infrastructure in Slovakia (so that nobody has to say what I think/want). Then I'll try to answer your questions. 

So, my summary:
It is clear that Slovakia will get the two east-west connections. However, nobody knows when. And that's sickening, because everybody knows that if the focus was balanced between the north and south over the last 20 years, the R1+R2 connection would have been done by now. 

To be more specific, the current highway construction strategy is to exclusively prioritize and focus on D1 (BA-ZA-KE), to pay a tiny bit of attention to R1 (BA-ZV), and completely ignore R2 (ZV-KE). In my opinion, this strategy is unfair (to say the least) because:
1. D1 is orders of magnitude more expensive than R1+R2 would be because 
- D1 goes through mountains (i.e., tunnels + bridges), 
- D1 goes through areas where the narrow valleys between the mountains are crammed with small villages and towns (i.e., more bridges and tunnels)
- D1 goes through areas where climate is much worse (colder/snowy winters), resulting in more expensive and slower construction (and maintenance)
- D1 is longer (because Slovakia bends such that the southern border is shorter than the northern border), making the East-West connection unnecessarily more expensive because every driver has to drive longer!
- in addition, the D1 is defined as a highway (dialnica D - which requires higher standards in terms of the sharpness of the turns, ascents/descents etc) which makes it necessary to build still more bridges and tunnels to fulfill the norms (while in the flat south, where there would be plenty of space for anything, the plan is to build a cheap expressway - rychlostna cesta R)
2. D1 is considerably longer than R1+R2 (BA-ZA-KE is 460km while BA-ZV-KE is 400km), which, combined with the worse geography and climate, means that nobody ever uses or will use it for driving from Bratislava to Kosice. I.e., the official governmental priority: to connect BA and KE by 2010 is a pure hypocrisy to mask the fact that all they care about is to connect BA-ZA. In fact, the distance BA-KE is exactly the same via Zilina as it is via Budapest, so there never will be any reason to use D1 for its officially proclaimed purpose (because until the R1+R2 is finished D1 will be just a geographically worse but equally long alternative to a drive via Budapest, and afterwords R1+R2 will be obviously preferred)
3. because of scarcity of money and difference in costs, the goal of connecting east and west would have been accomplished by now if the money was distributed evenly between north and south (for the reasons summarized in point 1). Instead, we don't even have plans finalized for where to build parts of the R2 southern connection. And the D1 is so expensive that we don't know when we will be able to finish it. So, as a result, we have NO east-west connection whatsoever, which is particularly bad because for Eastern Slovakia it doesn't matter that much whether to go via Zilina or Zvolen. It just needs to be connected to Bratislava, and it is not. SO, IMPORTANTLY, I DON'T SAY THAT WE SHOULD STOP BUILDING IN THE NORTH. I'm saying that we should distribute the construction money evenly (or proportionally) so that south gets its fair share (in particular the EU money).
4. The most troubled regions of Slovakia are in southern central Slovakia (Rimavska Sobota, Velky Krits, Lucenec, Roznava; close to Budapest - as somebody pointed out). Eg, hese regions have unemployment of 30 to 35% and many other socio-economical problems. The reasons for this state are both historical (socialist planning determined that agriculture was preferred in the southern lowlands while industry was pushed to the mountains+BA+KE; after the system changed the agricultural areas had much harder time adapting) and political (I assume it's not a secret that the Hungarian minority is concentrated along the southern border, and Slovakia, with the Slovak national party in the government, is "not particularly keen" on supporting this minority). But, even if we ignored the historical+political reasons, every normal country should be interested in fixing the economic troubles. And, building the R1+R2 highway would be a great way to help solve this problem because, as it happens, all these troubled counties lie along the R2 expressway on the BA-KE connection . So, the construction R2 would be a great incentive to attract foreign investment into this troubled region.
5. If the east-west highway through the south was done, it could attract transit from Ukraine to the west (which now prefers the Hungarian highway). 
Sadly, the transit will never use our D1, cause it's a long zig-zagy road through the mountains, which cannot compete with the Hungarian highway.

I hope that's enough. I know the arguments for preferring the north: slightly more population and industry, and the High Tatras. But, for the first two, in no way is it as disproportionally more as is the imbalance in the infrastructure investment distribution (note that not only the highways, but also all railway investment goes to the north). And, for the tourism, there is Low Tatra mountains which also has southern side (+Slovak Paradise and Slovak Carst), all of which would be much more convenient,e.g., for Budapest or Vienna tourists if it was accessible.

Now your comments:

ChrisZwolle: Slovakia will get two east-west connections anyway. It just takes time. I can understand they prioritize the D1 corridor, that's where the largest cities outside Bratislava and Kosice/Poprad are, plus most touristic potential is also located along that corridor (low and high Tatra). 

Do you still think that these reasons are good enough to assign 90% of infrastructure investment to the north?

Originally Posted by ChrisZwolle View Post
He's probably right about the Bratislava vs rural income. I know some Hungamerican and he went to southern Slovakia from Budapest. He said it looked very poor compared to what you would expect from the Slovak economy. Countryside may need some more investment, though this is generally a problem throughout the newer EU countries. The rural vs urban income gap is also quite large in Romania and Poland.

As I say above, it's not just about the income. But, here's the source I'm using when I claim Slovakia is the worst in Europe:look at Figures 1 and 2 on page 20 of www.repus.it/repus-docs/repus_finalreport.pdf to see what an outlier Slovakia is in Europe in terms of how unbalanced its distribution of GDP

Verso I don't understand. Which motorway(s) do you want to see built? The D1 is under construction, isn't it? I think it's better first to finish the D1 and only then the more direct expressway between Košice and Bratislava (R2, R1). But it's true that there are currently very few motorways in eastern Slovakia.

Sorry, I don't agree that we should first finish D1. Among other things, it's still missing two tunnels finished (Strecno and Presov) that will cost more than all the missing parts of R1+R2. 

A historic note: In early '90s, the Slovak government (w/o the Slovak national party) determined that the distribution of highway investments will be 60% D1 BA-ZA-KE to 40% R1+R2 (25% R1 BA-ZV, 15% R2 ZV-KE). But then, Meciar+Slota came and stopped all the investment in the south (causing the enormous social troubles there)... And, the consequences are still here. All I am saying is that we should try to get back to some balanced model as soon as possible (in particular because we could use the EU money to support such an effort).


----------



## wyqtor

I think the best compromise for now would be to at least build some expressway from Košice to Miskolc. 

And maybe if you could get Hungary to turn the M2 into 2x2 and extend it further north...


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


>



IMPOZANTE! :cheers:

What have you done with your NIMBYs? :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

DrX said:


> 1. D1 is orders of magnitude more expensive than R1+R2 would be


its quite a strong exaggeration... :lol:


maybe you should understand:

a motorway is not only for the two towns at its endpoints, but for the towns along the route...

in other words: it has no sence to build a shorter and cheaper route if it avoids important towns and regions...


ps.: you can be our guests and you can use our M1-M0-M3 corridor...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> IMPOZANTE! :cheers:
> 
> What have you done with your NIMBYs? :lol:


I was wondering about that as well. Such constructions are quite rare nowadays. Even the 60's didn't have much of them, a tall elevated motorway above a city. Of course, there were elevated motorways, but not like this.


----------



## H123Laci

wyqtor said:


> And maybe if you could get Hungary to turn the M2 into 2x2 and extend it further north...



nope, we dont want to upgrade it to an international corridor...

instead of it we want to build a north-south corridor bypassing budapest on the west side and crossing the border at estergom/sturovo...


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> IMPOZANTE! :cheers:
> 
> What have you done with your NIMBYs? :lol:





ChrisZwolle said:


> I was wondering about that as well. Such constructions are quite rare nowadays. Even the 60's didn't have much of them, a tall elevated motorway above a city. Of course, there were elevated motorways, but not like this.



The national motorway company, figuratively, bribed them. The city demanded some new investments (roads, housing) as a compensation for that variant and they managed to get some, so they at least paritially and principally agreed with it. Other variants required both tunnels and longer route, that means they would be more expensive and take much longer time to construct. But the D1 in Povazska Bystrica problem is really complicated and as you can see it is still the last section to be opened between Bratislava and Zilina...


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> I was wondering about that as well. Such constructions are quite rare nowadays. Even the 60's didn't have much of them, a tall elevated motorway above a city. Of course, there were elevated motorways, but not like this.



I think nimbysm in slovakia isnt too strong...
They like to shortcut problems like Alexander the great... :lol:

heres a similar viaduct shortcut across village podturen:









http://www.podturen.sk/galeria/80-podturen-z-motoroveho-rogala

Or look at bratislava: the two main motorway of the country goes straight thru the city, instead of bypassing it makig a very good artery for the city...
(ok, I know it is already overcrowded, so bypasses are necessary by now)



But hungary is the opposite: nimbysm is very strong here :bash: :bash:, so we are spending enormous money to bypass little villages...
e.g.: köröshegy:


----------



## i15

H123Laci said:


> maybe you should understand:
> 
> a motorway is not only for the two towns at its endpoints, but for the towns along the route...
> 
> in other words: it has no sence to build a shorter and cheaper route if it avoids important towns and regions...


it's nice to see, that even foreginers understand that 




> ps.: you can be our guests and you can use our M1-M0-M3 corridor...


Thank you. I like to drive in Hungary, roads are good and drivers behaviour is OK, compared to some reckless slovak drivers. But last year, I spend maybe 1 hour standing at jam at M0 bridge acros Danube. I think that this old part of M0 is the biggest problem now


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> I think nimbysm in slovakia isnt to strong...
> They like to shortcut problems like Alexander the great... :lol:
> 
> heres a similar viaduct shortcut across village podturen:


Now that I think of it, Italy also has some brutal urban expressway viaducts like in Napoli or Genova.


----------



## gramercy

H123Laci said:


> nope, we dont want to upgrade it to an international corridor...
> 
> instead of it we want to build a north-south corridor bypassing budapest on the west side and crossing the border at estergom/sturovo...


to be fair, M2 and M100 are just as unlikely in the near future, like 0 % in the next 20 years


----------



## H123Laci

i15 said:


> But last year, I spend maybe 1 hour standing at jam at M0 bridge acros Danube. I think that this old part of M0 is the biggest problem now


yeah, the southern part of the M0 is a serious bottleneck, but fortunately the widening is underway... :banana:

(unfortunately the section with the danube bridges is NOT u/c...
there are problems with the tender... :bash: but we hope they can start construction soon...)


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> IMPOZANTE! :cheers:
> 
> What have you done with your NIMBYs? :lol:


They were punished by convict labour. Now they build motorways.



wyqtor said:


> I think the best compromise for now would be to at least build some expressway from Košice to Miskolc.
> 
> And maybe if you could get Hungary to turn the M2 into 2x2 and extend it further north...


Construction of expressway R4 from Košice to Hungarian border will start next year. Hungarians already built some bypasses on their road 3.



H123Laci said:


> nope, we dont want to upgrade it to an international corridor...
> 
> instead of it we want to build a north-south corridor bypassing budapest on the west side and crossing the border at estergom/sturovo...





gramercy said:


> to be fair, M2 and M100 are just as unlikely in the near future, like 0 % in the next 20 years


This is indeed weird. Both countries are planning some north south connection, but while Slovaks want it in corridor of E77 via Šahy/Hont, Hungarians want to built it via Esztergom/Štúrovo:nuts:. "Fortunately" construction of both is quite far future so we have time to reach some agreement. (The best solution will be construction of both.)



H123Laci said:


> I think nimbysm in slovakia isnt to strong...
> They like to shortcut problems like Alexander the great... :lol:
> 
> heres a similar viaduct shortcut across village podturen:
> 
> http://www.podturen.sk/galeria/80-podturen-z-motoroveho-rogala
> 
> Or look at bratislava: the two main motorway of the country goes straight thru the city, instead of bypassing it makig a very good artery for the city...
> (ok, I know it is already overcrowded, so bypasses are necessary by now)
> 
> But hungary is the opposite: nimbysm is very strong here :bash: :bash:, so we are spending enormous money to bypass little villages...
> e.g.: köröshegy:


As mapman said, it's quite complicated. Somewhere NIMBYs are pretty strong, but state eventually almost everytime wins, it only takes years like it was in case of Považská Bystrica or in case of R1 between Žarnovica and Žiar nad Hronom. But, there are projects which really shouldn't be built such as oil pipe line between refinery in Bratislava and refinery in Vienna which is supposed to cross the biggest natural fresh water reservoir in Slovakia Rye Islandhno::bash:.



i15 said:


> it's nice to see, that even foreginers understand that


It's nice, but I doubt it would finally convince DrX he was wrong.


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> They were punished by convict labour. Now they build motorways.


We should take care of them the same way... :lol:






> This is indeed weird. Both countries are planning some north south connection, but while Slovaks wont it in corridor of E77 via Šahy/Hont, Hungarians want to built it via Esztergom/Štúrovo:nuts:. "Fortunately" construction of both is quite far future so we have time to reach some agreement. (The best solution will be construction of both.)


Agree 
(I think we have changed the plans because want to avoid to build an expressway on that hilly terrain to Sahy...

Trucks are banned from the danube bridge at Sturovo so we need another bridge there (outside of the city) to allow truck traffic crossing the danube...

and of course a new bridge recquires nice new roads to connect... :lol: 




> But, there are projects which really shouldn't be built such as oil pipe line between refinery in Bratislava and refinery in Vienna which is supposed to cross the biggest natural fresh water reservoir in Slovakia Rye Islandhno::bash:.


why dont you put that pipe on the planned new danube bridge? (part of the new southern bratislava bypass)


----------



## gramercy

Qwert said:


> This is indeed weird. Both countries are planning some north south connection, but while Slovaks wont it in corridor of E77 via Šahy/Hont, Hungarians want to built it via Esztergom/Štúrovo:nuts:. "Fortunately" construction of both is quite far future so we have time to reach some agreement. (The best solution will be construction of both.)


M10 and M0 will be built, so there will be a direct connection from ~Stúrovo to the HR border

this is 100 % because M0 will need to be closed 
and M10 is needed for the region's heavy industries (Suzuki in Esztergom, cement factory in Nyergesújfalu, heavy industries in Dorog, paper factory and port at Lábatlan) plus for the heavy commuter traffic from ~100.000 pop to Budapest

and the new bridge over the Danube between Stúrovo and Esztergom is also needed to avoid the inner parts of the towns and the current bridge is not strong enough

so there will be a de-facto 2x2 connection from SK to HR through the M10-0-6 corridor


so it is understandable that we want this instead of the M2


regardless, M2 should be built, but much later


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> Agree
> (I think we have changed the plans because want to avoid to build an expressway on that hilly terrain to Sahy...
> 
> Trucks are banned from the danube bridge at Sturovo so we need another bridge there (outside of the city) to allow truck traffic crossing the danube...
> 
> and of course a new bridge recquires nice new roads to connect... :lol:


R3 Zvolen - Šahy already has some approvals, but for now few 2x1 bypasses would be just fine. There was also variant to Štúrovo/Esztergom, but it was cancelled:dunno:. On the other hand, there is considered another expressway (probably R8) from Nitra to Komárom.

New bridge between Esztergom and Štúrovo should be built anyway, no matter if there will be some motorway in Hungary or Slovakia as its continuation. Present one is nice, but it's useless for trucks. It could be also railway bridge.

I think priorities should be upgrade of M15 to 2x2, new bridges between Komárno and Komárom, Štúrovo and Esztergom, improvement of Košice - Miskolc (R4 in Slovakia and some bypasses in Hungary) and some local roads. Possible M2 - R3 or M10 - Rx can wait.



H123Laci said:


> why dont you put that pipe on the planned new danube bridge? (part of the new southern bratislava bypass)


I think they want to put it there, but it's not a solution, eastern end of that bridge is at Rye Island. There must be built pipe line north of Danube.


----------



## Qwert

gramercy said:


> M10 and M0 will be built, so there will be a direct connection from ~Stúrovo to the HR border
> 
> this is 100 % because M0 will need to be closed
> and M10 is needed for the region's heavy industries (Suzuki in Esztergom, cement factory in Nyergesújfalu, heavy industries in Dorog, paper factory and port at Lábatlan) plus for the heavy commuter traffic from ~100.000 pop to Budapest
> 
> and the new bridge over the Danube between Stúrovo and Esztergom is also needed to avoid the inner parts of the towns and the current bridge is not strong enough
> 
> so there will be a de-facto 2x2 connection from SK to HR through the M10-0-6 corridor
> 
> 
> so it is understandable that we want this instead of the M2
> 
> 
> regardless, M2 should be built, but much later


For Slovakia Zvolen - Šahy or Hronský Beňadik - Štúrovo are pretty much the same. Štúrovo variant could be even cheaper. Someone should send an e-mail to Ministry of Transportation and tell them.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Mengusovce - Jánovce*

1 km long tunnel Bôrik was put in operation yesterday. Article which includes driving video: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5141331/otvorili-tunel-borik-s-novou-dialnicou.html

























Photos are from www.sme.sk and www.pravda.sk


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

More photos of D1 in Považská Bystrica:


----------



## Verso

Awesome. Now you can drive 80 km from Ivachnová to Jánovce on motorway.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> Awesome. Now you can drive 80 km from Ivachnová to Jánovce on motorway.


Sure! Northern D1 is now as long as entire D2.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

*Tunel Branisko - D1*

The tunnel is 4975 m long. The road in the tunnel is 7.5 m wide, with 1 m wide sidewalks on both sides; maximum height is 4.5 m, maximum gradient is 1.2%. The maximum allowed speed in tunnel is 80 km/h


----------



## pijanec

Borik and Branisko have the same speed limit. :nuts::nuts: Also, it looks like such a low speed limit is also 500 meters or more before the tunnel Borik. Does every tunnel in Slovakia has such speed limit? How fast people usually drive thru them?


----------



## Timon91

Are they already building a second tube for the tunnel?


----------



## veteran

Timon91 said:


> Are they already building a second tube for the tunnel?


No. It's planned, but nobody knows when the constuction will start...


----------



## treichard

Qwert said:


>


What is 503 km from the Poprad airport interchange? It doesn't seem to be Bratislava nor Prague.


----------



## Sponsor

del


----------



## mapman:cz

treichard said:


> What is 503 km from the Poprad airport interchange? It doesn't seem to be Bratislava nor Prague.


It is from Prague, according to original route project from 80's...

As previously said by authorities, the numbering system on this northern part of D1 will be changed to "0 in Bratislava" system after the completion of all stretches in between, so this one now stays as provisional...


----------



## Qwert

pijanec said:


> Borik and Branisko have the same speed limit. :nuts::nuts: Also, it looks like such a low speed limit is also 500 meters or more before the tunnel Borik. Does every tunnel in Slovakia has such speed limit? How fast people usually drive thru them?


Every motorway tunnel in Slovakia has speed limit 80 km/h. It's difficult to say how fast people usually drive there since there are only two double tube tunnels now - Sitina and Bôrik. Sitina is part of urban D2 with speed limit 90 km/h (the tunnel has 80 km/h) but actual speed depends on traffic density. I haven't driven through Bôrik, but I guess people respect speed limit there at least for now because it's new. However, I think soon there will plenty of cars driving 100 km/h.



Timon91 said:


> Are they already building a second tube for the tunnel?


Second tube of Branisko is already built. It serves for emergency purposes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qwert said:


> actual speed depends on traffic density.


That's called "floor it to capacity"  

I think they might have put this 80 km/h limit in place to get a lower V85. 

The V85 is the percentage of traffic not exceeding a certain speed. For instance, at a speed limit of 50 km/h, a V85 of 55 km/h is quite reasonable. I have done some speed checks where the V85 was 92 km/h at a Vmax of 60.

For instance, if the Vmax=80, the V85 may be 95 and you have a reasonably safe speed of traffic. If the Vmax=100 in those tunnels, V85 may be around 115 km/h, which becomes more dangerous.


----------



## pijanec

> I have done some speed checks where the V85 was 92 km/h at a Vmax of 60.


That indicates that speed limit is set wrong. They often use V85 to make appropriate speed limit to include general driving pattern on particular section.


----------



## DrX

Thanks. I think that's even now 50% cheaper than in Slovakia (the article says that the cost in Slovakia is 907EUR/year, not including VAT). So, I think the choice will be really simple.

Interestingly, Slovakia also has the most expensive railways in Europe (see for example here). So, I really wonder how we want to be the country that connects the east and west of Europe?!?!


----------



## Timoth12

This is not exactly related to the highways and motorways, but a good news for Bratislava anyway.

Bratislava has the best pedestrian crossing in Europe. Research has been performed by FIA in 31 European cities from 22 countries, total 310 crossings have been evaluated. In top 10 of ped. crossings there are two from our capital. 

Ranking:
1. Bratislava Klemensova x Dostojevského rad
2. London Charing Cross Road
3. Munich Brunnstrasse x Kreuzstrasse
4. Munich Ledererstrasse x Orlandostrasse
5. Strasbourg Rue du Noyer x Rue du Vieux Marché aux Vins
6. Vienna Mariahilfer strasse x Neubaugasse
7. Dubrovník Andrije Hebranga x Čilipska
8. Strasbourg Rue de Sébastopol x Quai Kléber
9. Strasbourg Quai Kellermann x Pont de Paris
10. Bratislava Štúrova x Dunajská

Source:
http://auto.idnes.cz/nejnebezpecnejs...1_automoto_fdv


----------



## Qwert

DrX said:


> Qwert, I don't know what exactly the vignette rules are in Hungary. But, if they are similar to what is currently in Slovakia, then the costs will be dramatically different. As was stated here, for Slovak transportation companies, the cost of yearly use of the Žilina-Bratislava highway will increase 18-fold. For Košice, being twice as far from Bratislava, this means that compared to the current flat yearly fee, the cost for the same use will increase 36-FOLD!!!! Moreover, most of the way they will still have to go on regular roads (R2 Kosice-Zvolen). So, it is completely ridiculous to claim that the cost will be similar (except if you think like the Slovak government and claim that the cost of PPP projects, which is 13-times more expensive than regular construction, is a good deal).


It will be more expensive, road maintenance and construction is expensive too. But, in the end higher costs will pay final consumers not transport companies. Nowadays prices of vignettes for trucks are ridiculously low (€ 907 a year for 40 t truck is nothing) that's why the increase will be "so big." If Hungary has even more ridiculous prices of vignettes what should we do? Anyway, that estimate is provided by transport companies, so it's probably not the most reliable source.

It's funny people are complaining about high tolls but, if the government hadn't managed to introduce the electronic toll, the same people would have been complaining about how much money we lost:lol:. 



DrX said:


> BTW, moreover, your argument hides the fact that the Zilina-Bratislava-focused Slovak government wants the trucks to drive Kosice-Bratislava via Zilina, which means that the costs will be the same even for gas when traveling via Zilina and via Budapest (~30km shorter, but up- and down-hills, difficult terrain etc.).


Again, get real. Government cannot care less if trucks BA - KE drive via Zvolen or Žilina or Budapest. How much trucks there is a day? 25 or 26? 99,99% of traffic in Slovakia isn't traffic Bratislava - Košice. Košice aren't the centre of the universe. Major logistic centres in Slovakia which create significant amount of truck transport are in Senec and Nové Mesto nad Váhom, if you travel wherever in Slovakia from Senec and Nové Mesto Hungary or any other country isn't an option for you. Also the regions with the biggest amount of industry which requires truck transport are Bratislava - Trnava - Nitra area and area along river Váh Trnava - Trenčín - Žilina - Martin.



DrX said:


> Finally, currently even the Czech truck drivers started protesting all the fees that Slovakia introduces with the tolls (among other things, renting some kind of a dash-board box). So, one really has to be blind (or from Zilina) to claim that the cost of a truck travel from KE to BA will be cheaper on Slovak (non-existing) highways than via Hungary.


Yes, Czechs will drive to Košice via Bratislava and Hungary:lol:.

I don't know what's you point. Should we cancel the toll or what?



DrX said:


> Interestingly, Slovakia also has the most expensive railways in Europe (see for example here). So, I really wonder how we want to be the country that connects the east and west of Europe?!?!


Actually, the article is about booming transshipping yard in Dobrá close to Ukrainian border. And fees for usage of railway (which are really one of the highest in EU) will be gradually lowered between 2009 and 2011 so they will be similar to neighbouring countries, maybe you didn't hear it:dunno:


----------



## DrX

Well, I don't know what's your point. Actually, it looks more and more clear to me that you are an lobbyist of (or connected to) one of the Slovak construction company (or paid directly by the ministry of transportation)!?! Otherwise it's hard to believe that you would defend the toll system for which:
1. there was a government-organized public procurement tender which was won by the bidder that offered the worst price (the highest costs to the state)
2. is clearly not competitive at all compared to the neighbors (HU or PL), in particular in terms of connecting the east and west of Europe
3. all the other bidders in the tender sued the decision that chose the toll operator
4. all media and independent observes were outraged by the choice (with the exception of the "Vyskumny ustav dopravny" state- and privately-funded transportation "research" company with name that makes it appear like it's a research organization, not a private body)
5. ministry of transportation has a history of corrupt decisions and extremely delayed and overpriced constructions. For some of them it currently has to return EU funds (see for example here).

As I said before, I am voicing the interests of 1/2 of Slovakia (NR, BB, KE, PO regions) which are systematically overlooked by the Zilina-Bratislava focused government, in particular in terms of infrastructure funding. So, when I talk about connecting Kosice-Bratislava, it's the official governmental facade ("WE WILL FINISH THE D1 BRATISLAVA-KOSICE HIGHWAY BY 2010") I am reacting to. But I'm actually talking about the non-existent connection of the east and west of Slovakia, which has been the "official" priority for the last 20 years and for which the only existing decent option is to travel via Hungary....


----------



## Qwert

DrX said:


> Well, I don't know what's your point. Actually, it looks more and more clear to me that you are an lobbyist of (or connected to) one of the Slovak construction company (or paid directly by the ministry of transportation)!?! Otherwise it's hard to believe that you would defend the toll system for which:


:rofl: I wish you were right:lol:. Wake up and forget your conspiracy theories. If someone has different opinion than you it doesn't necessarily mean he is a Matrix system agent:cheers:.



DrX said:


> 1. there was a government-organized public procurement tender which was won by the bidder that offered the worst price (the highest costs to the state)
> 2. is clearly not competitive at all compared to the neighbors (HU or PL), in particular in terms of connecting the east and west of Europe
> 3. all the other bidders in the tender sued the decision that chose the toll operator
> 4. all media and independent observes were outraged by the choice (with the exception of the "Vyskumny ustav dopravny" state- and privately-funded transportation "research" company with name that makes it appear like it's a research organization, not a private body)
> 5. ministry of transportation has a history of corrupt decisions and extremely delayed and overpriced constructions. For some of them it currently has to return EU funds (see for example here).


I'm not saying anything about corrupted choice of toll operator. Everybody sees we lost about €170 million due to our corrupted government. But, it has nothing to do with the toll itself. If there had been chosen other operator it would have been cheaper for state, but prices for drivers would be pretty much the same.

And sorry, but, this east-west connection is some kind of competition? Majority of east-west transport goes via Poland and Hungary because it's better for the transporters, no matter what is the toll system in Slovakia. Should we offer our roads for free to _steal _ traffic from Poland and Hungary? We have already enough of our own traffic. Even in the article posted by you spokesman of Hungarian Motorway Authority says without electronic toll Hungarian motorways will be damaged by trucks which in the meantime won't pay enough toll to maintain and reconstruct them. Austria, Czech Republic and Slovakia already have electronic toll, it's only logical Hungary and Poland will follow.



DrX said:


> As I said before, I am voicing the interests of 1/2 of Slovakia (NR, BB, KE, PO regions) which are systematically overlooked by the Zilina-Bratislava focused government, in particular in terms of infrastructure funding. So, when I talk about connecting Kosice-Bratislava, it's the official governmental facade ("WE WILL FINISH THE D1 BRATISLAVA-KOSICE HIGHWAY BY 2010") I am reacting to. But I'm actually talking about the non-existent connection of the east and west of Slovakia, which has been the "official" priority for the last 20 years and for which the only existing decent option is to travel via Hungary....












D1 will eventually connect Bratislava and Košice:dunno: not in 2010, but it will. I will tell you little secret. Western Slovakia isn't only Bratislava and Eastern Slovakia isn't just Košice. Important is especially what is between these two cities:yes:. Maybe this little secret will help you to understand why we are building what we are building:cheers:.


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Lehôtka pod Brehmi - Šášovské Podhradie*

Source: www.dialnice.info


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

Overall view:








Source: http://www.cas.sk/clanok/143226/nad-povazskou-bystricou-by-sa-malo-jazdit-uz-v-maji-2010.html

Older photos from www.dialnice.info


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A good old viaduc de Millau imitation. Pretty impressive, though it runs right through the city of Povazka Bystrica, I don't know if the local population likes it as well. But then again, PB is already considered one of the ugliest cities in Slovakia due to the absence of an historic old town.


----------



## DrX

The competition for the contractor to construct a stretch of R4 expressway Košice-Milhosť/Hungarian border has started. The construction will be be funded from the EU Regional Development fund and the 16-km stretch of 4-lane expressway will be open in 2011 (and fully finished in 2013). The estimated cost is 70 mln EUR (but the ceiling for the tender is 117mln EUR).

This is a great news, especially given that the European Investment Bank is delaying their decision on lending Slovakia 1000 mil EUR for the 3300 mln EUR PPP project to build 75 km of the northern D1 highway between Ružomberok and Prešov.

Also note the outrageous differences in the costs of construction in the north and south of Slovakia. The government is really trying to get the country bankrupt on overpriced northern highway construction, while ignoring the cheap and easy solution of also constructing the shorter expressway in easier terrain in southern Slovakia. For the time being, European institutions are managing to delay this insanity. But for how long???


----------



## Nido

Qwert said:


> Source: www.dialnice.info


few days ago a lorry carrying an excavator has crashed into this bridge in construction, road under the bridge was closed for several hours, re-opened after checking that bridge isn't seriously damaged and won't collapse.


----------



## Qwert

DrX said:


> The competition for the contractor to construct a stretch of R4 expressway Košice-Milhosť/Hungarian border has started. The construction will be be funded from the EU Regional Development fund and the 16-km stretch of 4-lane expressway will be open in 2011 (and fully finished in 2013). The estimated cost is 70 mln EUR (but the ceiling for the tender is 117mln EUR).
> 
> This is a great news, especially given that the European Investment Bank is delaying their decision on lending Slovakia 1000 mil EUR for the 3300 mln EUR PPP project to build 75 km of the northern D1 highway between Ružomberok and Prešov.
> 
> Also note the outrageous differences in the costs of construction in the north and south of Slovakia. The government is really trying to get the country bankrupt on overpriced northern highway construction, while ignoring the cheap and easy solution of also constructing the shorter expressway in easier terrain in southern Slovakia. For the time being, European institutions are managing to delay this insanity. But for how long???


So construction of 14 km long expressway in flat terrain is less expensive than construction and maintenance during 30 years of 75 km long motorway partially in mountains? I can hardly believe it!

In the meantime, construction of D1 feeder near Martin (future R3), part of _delayed_ PPP project:


Mayllo said:


> :banana:


----------



## zaq-

DrX said:


> Also note the outrageous differences in the costs of construction in the north and south of Slovakia. The government is really trying to get the country bankrupt on overpriced northern highway construction, while ignoring *the cheap and easy solution of also constructing the shorter expressway in easier terrain in southern Slovakia.* For the time being, European institutions are managing to delay this insanity. But for how long???


Cheap and easy expressway through southern Slovakia would connect one unefficient communist farm, two abandoned villages and three very little populated cities with no industry at all.

What would be the point of that?:dunno:


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> Overall view:




*impozante!*


(unfortunately the photo is too small... :bash


----------



## i15

This crossing is a big waste of money. Povazska Bystrica has 42.000 inhabitans and three (?!) exits.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's nothing, you should look at Spain, some towns not bigger than 2.000 - 3.000 inhabitants can have 3 - 4 exits.


----------



## DrX

zaq- said:


> Cheap and easy expressway through southern Slovakia would connect one unefficient communist farm, two abandoned villages and three very little populated cities with no industry at all.
> 
> What would be the point of that?:dunno:


The easy southern expressway would be the optimum connection for the BA-Trnava-Nitra-Zvolen/BB-Kosice-Presov regions, i.e., 6 out of 8 regions of Slovakia (and all points within these regions), covering about 80% of it's population and about at least 75% of its industry. But, yes, it would not go through Jan Slota's Zilina, so that cannot happen!


----------



## zaq-

BA-Trnava-Nitra are already connected, Zvolen/BB will be connected soon.

Zilina, Martin and whole region of Povazie are one of the most industrial regions in Slovakia with one big car manufacturer and so many car's parts suppliers. 
For Slovak economy is extremly important connect those cities in Povazie with BA and Trnava, where are other car manufacturers.

On the other hand, BB is the city where dog has died and in region between Zvolen and KE dog didn't die, only b/c there is no dog.
There's nothing.

So, could you tell me, please, what would be the point of running motorway through that region and why are you always yapping about Zilina?


----------



## gmbh

> 460/110(average of 90 and 130)=4,1 h
> 450/130=3,5h
> 400/90=4,4h
> 
> Yes,I'm pretty sure we're the sorthest.


130 is maximal speed, not average. the reality is 

northern road - 5 hrs and more 
southern road - 4,5 hrs and more
hungarian road - like southern road

the big problem of the Sk toll system is too much roads with fees, cca 2.400 km motor/expressways but mostly I. class roads. (all SK I. class roads are cca 3.300 km) this roads have often bad quality and in spite of they (the trucks) have to pay. many truckers is going to bankrupt (economic crisis) and this is the next shock for them. of course they can increase their taxes and make inflation press.

toll system in this time is not because it´s equitable but because of get more money for paying ultra-expensive PPP next 30 years. for 52 km expressway we will pay 4 bil. € - that´s sure, and for another 100 km motorway another 15-20 bil. € - I hope this plan will fail.


----------



## joe1024

If the government didn`t include roads of class I, majority of trucks would skip using highways, just to save on money. 

Which would be a disaster for safety on roads. Thus, it`s inevitable, that the toll has to be paid, as is the case in other countries in EU.

Did someone really think that SK wouldn`t impose a road toll ?

Of course, it`s true that the quality of network is inadequate, that`s a whole different beast, for sure.

Protectionism won`t get us anywhere, long-term.


----------



## gmbh

toll system is not cheap = trucks can except adequate quality, like anyone else in business or shopping etc. 

solution is toll system on motorways/expressways and parallel I. class roads - only. like in czech republic.


----------



## seem

rarse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thank you for quick reply.
> 
> I know where already built D4 is (thanks ChrisZwolle), but I was wondering, is the interchange Stupava, which will be built in may only an interchange or does it go from somewhere to somewhere (3,2 km).
> 
> My next question is when will be new signs with new fonts on SK motorways?
> 
> What is the new font look like?
> 
> Thank you.


It`s interchange for Stupava, Záhorská Bystrica, Marianka, Borinka and maybe for (austrian) surrounding of Marchegg, Lasse, Leopoldsdorf im Marchfelde.










orange colour









btw, new font

old









and new


----------



## rarse

seem said:


> It`s interchange for Stupava, Záhorská Bystrica, Marianka, Borinka and maybe for (austrian) surrounding of Marchegg, Lasse, Leopoldsdorf im Marchfelde.


Thank you. Now I see it connects ''VW'' with Stupava (south), Záhorská Bystrica and Marianka and it makes for those three (and more) access to D2 with the interchange which they didn't had.



seem said:


> btw, new font


:bash:

Did I dream or did I read on this forum that this ''new font'' is only temporary? Like in 2011 the new font is coming?


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

DrX said:


> the construction of the southern section KE-Milhost is supposed to start early this year (it will have 4 lanes, and it's almost sure that its construction will start - everything's ready, including EU funding).


Is there any traffic in this section?
On the Hungarian section the traffic volume is almost zero, and Slovakia builds a full-profile highway on the other side? Why?


----------



## keber

seem said:


> It`s interchange for Stupava, Záhorská Bystrica, Marianka, Borinka and maybe for (austrian) surrounding of Marchegg, Lasse, Leopoldsdorf im Marchfelde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange colour


Considering, that D4 - northern part - will serve mostly as main connection of towns and cities to east Bratislava, I don't see very wise to make a full 4-side cloverleaf. At least direction D2-north <-> D4-east should be more direct.


----------



## seem

keber said:


> Considering, that D4 - northern part - will serve mostly as main connection of towns and cities to east Bratislava, I don't see very wise to make a full 4-side cloverleaf. At least direction D2-north <-> D4-east should be more direct.


For the next years is important to connect Ivanka pri Dunaji with Jarovce. Is it blue section on a map.


----------



## rarse

seem said:


>


Any idea when those sections should be finished:

1-2
2-3
3-4

?


----------



## keber

^^I was wondering about orange section, which is being built this year.


----------



## rarse

keber said:


> ^^I was wondering about orange section, which is being built this year.


Orange section will be opened in may - 4 more months.


----------



## rarse

*Austrian A6*

I know this is not about slovak motorways but it is related to slovakian D4.

I was wondering what is the reason for so ''curvy'' austrian A6. It makes longer distance. But then I though probably because of the land price.
Anyway, it would be nice if this would be A6:


----------



## i15

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> Is there any traffic in this section?
> On the Hungarian section the traffic volume is almost zero, and Slovakia builds a full-profile highway on the other side? Why?


Reasons are almost purely political. Large region around Kosice doesn't have expressways, so somebody came with "fairytale", which says, that this road will connect eastern Slovakia with european highway network.

Traffic volume in Kosice region is here:

http://www.ssc.sk/files/documents/dopravne-inzinierstvo/kosicky/vuc_ke.pdf (data taken in 2005)

as you can see, there were 6869 ... 4446 ... 2105 vehicles/day on the way from Kosice to Hungarian border.


----------



## seem

rarse said:


> Any idea when those sections should be finished:
> 
> 1-2
> 2-3
> 3-4
> 
> ?


Now is motorway in progress with study of ecological effects of road and traffic, probably till 2013. Then NDS is going to built up blue section. It will be finish maybe in 2017, in optimistic way.



rarse said:


> I know this is not about slovak motorways but it is related to slovakian D4.
> 
> I was wondering what is the reason for so ''curvy'' austrian A6. It makes longer distance. But then I though probably because of the land price.
> Anyway, it would be nice if this would be A6:


Because of bad conditions of this land (groundwater). Sub-soil is too unstable..


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

i15 said:


> as you can see, there were 6869 ... 4446 ... 2105 vehicles/day on the way from Kosice to Hungarian border.


Thank you. This is almost the same as the hungarian traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2005... it's 2010 now. Traffic volumes change very fast in areas like that. It may not be 20.000 right now, but in this day and age, yearly updates to traffic models are needed.


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> 2005... it's 2010 now. Traffic volumes change very fast in areas like that. It may not be 20.000 right now, but in this day and age, yearly updates to traffic models are needed.


That`s Slovak[istan] way.. hno:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

D1 Povazska Bystrica 7.1.2010



Marcus 27 said:


>


----------



## Qwert

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> Thank you. This is almost the same as the hungarian traffic.





rarse said:


> Did I dream or did I read on this forum that this ''new font'' is only temporary? Like in 2011 the new font is coming?


Yes, it was mentioned in this thread. But I don't know if it will be introduced this or next year. We have to wait for photos of some new section.



(HUN)RoGeR said:


> Thank you. This is almost the same as the hungarian traffic.





ChrisZwolle said:


> 2005... it's 2010 now. Traffic volumes change very fast in areas like that. It may not be 20.000 right now, but in this day and age, yearly updates to traffic models are needed.


Traffic volume there is now higher than in 2005, but it's nowhere close to 20,000. Even some 5,000 cars a day at the border would be surprise for me:nuts:. This year there will be nationwide traffic census so we will see.


----------



## Timon91

Will the D4 have _two_ border crossings with Austria in the end? That would give the motorway a pretty unique situation. To what road will the other end connect in Austria?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

S8:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marchfeld_Schnellstraße

The border crossing won't be built on the Austrian side until 2018.


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> S8:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marchfeld_Schnellstraße
> 
> The border crossing won't be built on the Austrian side until 2018.


And A6 Nordost Autobahn

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordost_Autobahn

Btw, there is a nice map of motorways between Wien and Bratislava_
^^


Qwert said:


> D4 now ends at the interchange Jarovce (D4 x D2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future it will continue above the Danube and than around whole Bratislava and under Malé Karpaty mountains. It will be Bratislava outer ring. (yellow variant will be built):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From more global point of view it will be part of huge bypass and connection of Vienna and Bratislava when Vienna ring S1, Marchfeld Schnellstrasse S8 and D4 will be finished.:


----------



## rarse

Marek.kvackaj said:


> D1 Povazska Bystrica 7.1.2010


Thank you for this great photos.





seem said:


> Then NDS is going to built up blue section. It will be finish maybe in 2017, in optimistic way.


That is really really long time IMO. So Bratislava will have to take the ''rush hour'' crowded traffic on D2 until 2017.





Qwert said:


> Yes, it was mentioned in this thread. But I don't know if it will be introduced this or next year. We have to wait for photos of some new section.


Good. Because the ones which are "new" are :bash:. Anyway why haven't they made signs with the totally new font on D1 (2x3) Bratislava - Trnava? That is waste of money.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Actually, Austria is far more expensive (€ 0,33 per km, regardless of emission class). 450 km in Austria would cost € 148,50, as opposed to € 87 in Slovakia.
> 
> Nothing beats Switzerland though, tolls can be as high as € 0,68 per km for the regular full-size truck. 450 km in Switzerland would cost € 306.
> 
> German truck toll is cheaper than in Slovakia at € 0,15 per km. The Czech premid system is comparable to Germany, so yes, Slovakia is quite expensive compared to most countries, except for the anti-economic growth countries that are called Austria and Switzerland. hno:


So is Slovakia anti-economic growth country too? I don't know details about toll in Austria and Switzerland. Are there tolled also national roads which aren't parallel to motorways and expressway or which aren't even E roads like it's in Slovakia? Map.

According to this Slovak toll is in case of smaller vehicles more expensive than Austrian:


















*SR - Slovakia, ČR - Czech Republic, Rakúsko - Austria*

*Počet náprav - Number of axles
*

Source: http://m.hnonline.sk/c3-39777000-kw0000_d-slovenske-myto-je-drahe-plati-sa-za-privela-usekov


x-type said:


> when did SK left vignette system for trucks? i remember it costed 11€ or 300SKK per day


Slovakia left vignette system for vehicles above 3.5 t on 31 December 2009. In 2009 one day vignette costed 8,60 € (3.5 - 12 t) or 10 € (more than 12 t).


----------



## x-type

oh ok, that's new stuff, i was affraid that vignettes are off for longer time allready 
but i admit - i forgot about € in SK  so i mentioned old price in SKK


----------



## Qwert

x-type said:


> oh ok, that's new stuff, i was affraid that vignettes are off for longer time allready
> but i admit - i forgot about € in SK  so i mentioned old price in SKK


Euro is so old, I barely remember we had different currency before.

BTW, first accident in recently opened tunnel Bôrik. Driver probably fell asleep and he hit SOS niche in quite high speed, fortunately he was alone in the car and he wasn't seriously injured. Traffic in the tunnel was very low.

Video: http://tvnoviny.sk/bin/tv/?media_id=2124003

Another video here: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5197093/v-tuneli-borik-sa-stala-prva-nehoda.html


----------



## jtybinka

How many kilometres of D and R roads do you have today ?


----------



## Qwert

jtybinka said:


> How many kilometres of D and R roads do you have today ?


409 km of motorways, 113 km of 2x2 expressways and 43 km of 2x1 expressways.

522 km are 2x2 motorways and expressways combined.


----------



## jtybinka

Qwert said:


> 409 km of motorways, 113 km of 2x2 expressways and 43 km of 2x1 expressways.
> 
> 522 km are 2x2 motorways and expressways combined.



2x2 - 512 km that`s really good result , It`s same result like in Czech Republic , in CZ they have 2x2 about 1000 km but 2x more people what should mean 2x more taxes and 2x bigger budget. As well motorways
in SK are probably newer and better compared to D1 Praha - Brno
and the other sections built in CZ many years ago
plus some Slovak motorways are in very difficult terrain 
so yes 512 km 2x2 is very good.


----------



## gmbh

is big difference between motorway and motorway. all motorways in czech republic make connections between praha and big cities expect ceske budejovice and major part of population, but in slovakia we have cca 100 km motorway in nord, 30 km motorway in east and cca 65 km expressways in central Sk "from anywhere to nowhere" and cca 80 km federal motorway in west used mainly for cross border connection.


----------



## Qwert

jtybinka said:


> 2x2 - 512 km that`s really good result , It`s same result like in Czech Republic , in CZ they have 2x2 about 1000 km but 2x more people what should mean 2x more taxes and 2x bigger budget. As well motorways
> in SK are probably newer and better compared to D1 Praha - Brno
> and the other sections built in CZ many years ago
> plus some Slovak motorways are in very difficult terrain
> so yes *512* km 2x2 is very good.


It's 522 km.

It's not that bad, but we need much more. Advantage of Czech Republic is it has higher population density (it has almost two times bigger population but not two times bigger territory, thus one km of motorway can serve more people).

Fortunately there's not a single section of Slovak motorway which can be compared to Czech so called motorway D1. There are some pretty old sections which aren't smoothest, but they are in better shape than some sections of D1 in Czech Republic.


----------



## jtybinka

gmbh said:


> is big difference between motorway and motorway. all motorways in czech republic make connections between praha and big cities expect ceske budejovice and major part of population, but in slovakia we have cca 100 km motorway in nord, 30 km motorway in east and cca 65 km expressways in central Sk "from anywhere to nowhere" and cca 80 km federal motorway in west used mainly for cross border connection.


It`s all true , but the territory of your country is something that you just have and you can`t change it, so I would rather think about Slovakian effort that can be evaluated by number of kilometres of motorways compared to number of people that pay taxes in the country, and it looks very good,
I compared Slovakia to Czech bacause Czech economy was always the strongest in our region (CZ, PL, SK, HU), but it looks that Slovaks that pay taxes built as many motorways as paying taxes Czechs ,
But the fact that you don`t have Bratislava in the middle , and the fact that Kosice are 450 km east behind mountains - you can`t do much about it.

we used to be very critical in ex-communist Central Europe but I said "good result" becasue "that result" in my opinion it`s not much worse then in some "Western" countries - for instance Italy has 60 milion people and 6500 km motorways


----------



## gmbh

we cannot round up/down czech motorways and slovak population. length of czech motorways is 1.113 km and length of hungarian motorways is similar. they have not 2x more people but 1,85. 522 km x 1,85 is 966 km. and we still have to consider at least 80 km motorway D2 with totally excentrical location.



> But the fact that you don`t have Bratislava in the middle , and the fact that Kosice are 450 km east behind mountains - you can`t do much about it.


yes, we have to optimise our motorways/roads - through the mountains/hilly country with low population density we can build half profiles or road reconstructions....and it´s a problem, czechs and hungarians build many bypasses and rebuild many km roads continuous in line with EU norms....and we not. for example road E77 from dolny kubin to polish border is a disaster and I could continue.


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> hungarians build many bypasses and rebuild many km roads continuous in line with EU norms....



where???

I think we are building too many motorways and too few mainroad bypasses... hno:


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> we cannot round up/down czech motorways and slovak population. length of czech motorways is 1.113 km and length of hungarian motorways is similar. they have not 2x more people but 1,85. 522 km x 1,85 is 966 km. and we still have to consider at least 80 km motorway D2 with totally excentrical location.


Czech Republic has 1.92 times more inhabitants (x 522 = 1,002 km) so yes, they are better, on the other hand there is about 200 km of D1 a D2 in terrible shape and those roads barely deserve to be called motorways.

I don't know what's wrong with D2? Bratislava has excentric location thus all motorways around it have excentric location as well.:dunno:



gmbh said:


> yes, we have to optimise our motorways/roads - through the mountains/hilly country with low population density we can build half profiles or road reconstructions....and it´s a problem, czechs and hungarians build many bypasses and rebuild many km roads continuous in line with EU norms....and we not. for example road E77 from dolny kubin to polish border is a disaster and I could continue.


Motorways we are building usually lead through densely populated mountain areas or narrow mountain valleys. Check the map on previous page. And sorry, but what's _optimising _of motorways and roads?

Slovakia isn't building only continuous stretches radiating from capital like it's in Hungary (however, there are exceptions too), but it's natural due to location of Bratislava. Obviously, there are continuous (although short) connections of Bratislava and Czech Republic/Hungary/Austria. Within few months there will continuous 200 km stretch Bratislava - Žilina and next year there will be continuous 200 km stretch Bratislava - Banská Bystrica (D1+R1) and it's possible in 5 years there will be continuous 450 km long stretch of D1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> I don't know what's wrong with D2? Bratislave has eccentric location thus all motorways around it has eccentric location as well.


Mr Bean is eccentric. I guess you mean excentric


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Mr Bean is eccentric. I guess you mean excentric


Bratislava is both.


----------



## jtybinka

gmbh said:


> we cannot round up/down czech motorways and slovak population. length of czech motorways is 1.113 km and length of hungarian motorways is similar. they have not 2x more people but 1,85. 522 km x 1,85 is 966 km


966 km , 1002 km - almost the same , no point to argue about 60 km more or less

Poland - 38 milion people and 1300 2x2 A and S roads - that`s the difference


----------



## jtybinka

Qwert said:


> Within few months there will continuous 200 km stretch Bratislava - Žilina and next year there will be continuous 200 km stretch Bratislava - Banská Bystrica (D1+R1)


yes that`s great


----------



## gmbh

966 km vs. 1.113 km is no point to argue too ? 

the point is :equally located czech motorways connect cca 3/4 of population and slovak motorways cca 1/3 of population.



> Within few months there will continuous 200 km stretch Bratislava - Žilina and next year there will be continuous 200 km stretch Bratislava - Banská Bystrica (D1+R1)


within almost 2 years...when we want to be exact. we cannot compare state in Sk motorways in 2011 with state in czech/hungarian motorways now.


----------



## jtybinka

gmbh said:


> the point is :equally located czech motorways connect cca 3/4 of population and slovak motorways cca 1/3 of population.


if D1 is finished from BA to Kosice , what will be that percentage look like ?


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> 966 km vs. 1.113 km is no point to argue too ?
> 
> the point is :equally located czech motorways connect cca 3/4 of population and slovak motorways cca 1/3 of population.
> 
> within almost 2 years...when we want to be exact. we cannot compare state in Sk motorways in 2011 with state in czech/hungarian motorways now.


Considering population 1,113 / 1.92 = 580 (approximately). Slovakia has 522 so the difference is 58 km in favour of Czech Republic, which is after all richer country. On the other hand, as I've said in Czech Republic there's about 200 km of motorways in terrible shape.

BTW, we can say Bratislava - Žilina is already connected, there's just 9 km gap.



jtybinka said:


> if D1 is finished from BA to Kosice , what will be that percentage look like ?


It's difficult to say. With D1 Bratislava - Košice and D1+R1 Bratislava - Banská Bystrica completely finished almost all major cities will have access to continuous motorways/expressways, but there will be still some regions from where you will have to drive more than one hour to reach the closest continuous motorway.

This is list of 30 Slovakia's biggest cities/towns, cities which already have connection to Bratislava by a continuous motorway/expressway are marked blue, cities connected after D1 and R1 will be finished are red (I count only towns which can access the motorway/expressway within 30 minutes, but overwhelming majority of them is accessible in few minutes and I ignore possible other stretches which may be built and which can a bit change that chart).

1 Bratislava 426091
2 Košice 234596
3 Prešov 91650
4 Žilina 85477 (actually, you can reach continuous D1 from Žilina within 30 minutes, but let's wait few month and it will 0 minutes)
5 Nitra 84800
6 Banská Bystrica 80730
7 Trnava 68466
8 Martin 59014
9 Trenčín 56760
10 Poprad 55042
11 Prievidza 51201
12 Zvolen 43006
13 Považská Bystrica 41989
14 Nové Zámky 41140
15 Michalovce 39866
16 Spišská Nová Ves 38357
17 Komárno 36279 (it has already access to Hungarian M1)
18 Levice 35980
19 Humenné 34916
20 Bardejov 33356
21 Liptovský Mikuláš 32786
22 Ružomberok 29908
23 Piešťany 29660
24 Topoľčany 28685
25 Lučenec 27790
26 Čadca 25852
27 Dubnica nad Váhom 25427
28 Rimavská Sobota 24374
29 Partizánske 24340
30 Šaľa 24256


----------



## jtybinka

Qwert said:


> Considering population 1,113 / 1.92 = 580 (approximately). Slovakia has 522 so the difference is 58 km in favour of Czech Republic, which is after all richer country. On the other hand, as I've said in Czech Republic there's about 200 km of motorways in terrible shape.


exactly this is what I think as well, Czech Rep is reacher but that
motorways ratio km/population is about equal 
to finish D1 you need to invest much more money then Czechs
and that`s not your fault 
look at the reachest country in the world - Norway , they don`t have
motorway network because they have very difficult terrain
and it`s even nonsense to built motorways there , in Norway
they have only some small motorway sections around Oslo,
same in Finland only around Helsinki , in Sweden even Goteborg - Stockholm motorway is not finished and Malmo - Stockholm I think they finished
not so long ago


maybe Czechs have much better local roads - I don`t know but that`s
the different story


----------



## gmbh

> Slovakia has 522 so the difference is 58 km in favour of Czech Republic, which is after all richer country. On the other hand, as I've said in Czech Republic there's about 200 km of motorways in terrible shape.


so the difference is 58 km, and hungary (10 mil. inhabitans) has 1.002/1,85 = 540 km, the difference is only 18 km in 2009, ....but there are longer half profiles, and I. class roads. in case of hungary 122 km (longer sections) halfprofiles and 62 km 4 lane I. class roads. in slovakia I don´t heard about 4 lane roads with full speed 100-110 (I don´t know exactly if kosice bypass is expresway or 4 lane road called expressway) and longer half profile is only figa-tornala (14 km)

in my assessment of 1/3 of population I numbered a part of ZA county.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018071



> if D1 is finished from BA to Kosice , what will be that percentage look like ?


I agree with Qwert, it's difficult to say. but I have to remark, now is u/c only expressway to central Sk. I don´t agree with Qwert in case of towns, we have to make a list of countys and maybe districts. slovak countys are very big and when D1+R1 will finished it doesn´t mean that whole nitra, b. bystrica, kosice and presov countys will have connection .... and we return to the first section of my article - quality of connection from districts to motorways by I. class roads - it´s not a different story.

I think the percentage in slovakia will be 45-50 in two years - very few. if D1 will be finished between 2015-20 the percentage will be comparable with CZ/HU but

1/ 5-10 years later
2/ with high tolls 
3/ with worse accessability (eastern part of kosice, presov, trencin countys and southern part of nitra, b. bystrica countys - cca 20% of inhabitans)
4/ not solved nord-south connection in central part of Sk.

ps.


> 17 Komárno 36279 (it has already access to Hungarian M1)


I don´t know if I should laugh or cry. it´s "success" like decreasing of unemployment when 200.000 person went to abroad.


----------



## pijanec

i15 said:


> It's not all about expressways. I think that significant amount of lives were saved because of more strict rules. Speed limit in urban areas was changed from 60 to 50km/h, cyclists must wear helmets outside urban areas etc...


Regarding cyclists, this is pretty unique rule in Europe. Especially because there is no scientific consensus about bicycle helmets. I believe it will statistically not lower number of deaths, like is the case in Australia.


----------



## Norkey

I think it's more because of current crisis. Less trucks on the roads and less frequently. On narrow roads in SLovakia it makes sense. The second reson might be mild winter last year or sth like that. The number of deaths also rapidly decreased in the Czech lands.


----------



## pijanec

I believe they decreased everywhere in Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, most countries recorded 50-year lows.


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> so the difference is 58 km, and hungary (10 mil. inhabitans) has 1.002/1,85 = 540 km, the difference is only 18 km in 2009, ....but there are longer half profiles, and I. class roads. in case of hungary 122 km (longer sections) halfprofiles and 62 km 4 lane I. class roads. in slovakia I don´t heard about 4 lane roads with full speed 100-110 (I don´t know exactly if kosice bypass is expresway or 4 lane road called expressway) and longer half profile is only figa-tornala (14 km)


We were talking about motorways and expressways, right? Well, I briefly counted there's about 50 - 55 km of 2x2 1st and 2nd class roads in Slovakia outside built-up area (thus excluding 2x2 streets or Košice inner ring) and more will come soon e.g. I/67 Poprad - Kežmarok. But, you are right, speed limit there is usually lower than 110 or 100 km/h. IMO length of national roads in Slovakia is sufficient. Problem is their quality, but there are hundreds of kilometres of _C 11,5_ roads which have the same width as 2x1 expressways, the only difference is majority of crossings there aren't ground separated.



gmbh said:


> I agree with Qwert, it's difficult to say. but I have to remark, now is u/c only expressway to central Sk. I don´t agree with Qwert in case of towns, we have to make a list of countys and maybe districts. slovak countys are very big and when D1+R1 will finished it doesn´t mean that whole nitra, b. bystrica, kosice and presov countys will have connection .... and we return to the first section of my article - quality of connection from districts to motorways by I. class roads - it´s not a different story.
> 
> I think the percentage in slovakia will be 45-50 in two years - very few. if D1 will be finished between 2015-20 the percentage will be comparable with CZ/HU but
> 
> 1/ 5-10 years later
> 2/ with high tolls
> 3/ with worse accessability (eastern part of kosice, presov, trencin countys and southern part of nitra, b. bystrica countys - cca 20% of inhabitans)
> 4/ not solved nord-south connection in central part of Sk.


You cannot expect D1 and R1 will serve all districts in Slovakia. That's why there will be build also other motorways and expressways while these two will be U/C. You cannot also expect there will be motorway or expressway in every district. Plenty of them have less than 30,000 inhabitants.



gmbh said:


> ps.
> 
> I don´t know if I should laugh or cry. it´s "success" like decreasing of unemployment when 200.000 person went to abroad.


I don't get it? Should I ignore there's M1? Or should we built special motorway from Bratislava to Komárno to make you laugh?



ChrisZwolle said:


> Yep, most countries recorded 50-year lows.


Which means there were probably introduced new statistical methods.hno:


----------



## gmbh

> You cannot expect D1 and R1 will serve all districts in Slovakia.


infrastructure is not only 150 km overpriced motor/expressways. in this districts lives about 20% inhabitans.

and I forget number 5) bypass of capital.



> Should I ignore there's M1?


you have to ignore it when we talk about slovak motorways.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Dubná Skala, 3rd PPP project*

Contract about third PPP project - 30 km long motorway D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Dubná Skala (bypass of Žilina) which includes more then 7 km long tunnel Višňové was signed today. Works should start in 10 days. Main part of construction will start in May 2010 when all needed funds will be secured. Price of the construction will be 1.99 billion € and government will pay during 30 years concession 8.55 billion €.



gmbh said:


> infrastructure is not only 150 km overpriced motor/expressways. in this districts lives about 20% inhabitans.
> 
> and I forget number 5) bypass of capital.


157 km. D1 and R1 won't solve all our problems, but they will provide at least basic access to capital for all regions. Of course, there will be still some districts from where you will have to drive quite some time to reach them. In Hungary or Czech Republic, not to mention Poland there's plenty of such districts or regions too. We cannot built entire our network within 5 years.

Problem of D4 is that it's not prepared. If it was prepared like D1 or R1 it would be already U/C as a 4th PPP project. But, it would be pretty stupid to delay construction of D1 and R1 because there's unprepared D4, don't you think so?



gmbh said:


> you have to ignore it when we talk about slovak motorways.


Slovakia isn't an island. I cannot ignore there's motorway connection between Bratislava and Komárno (well, there is 2x1 M15).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 67 million per kilometer? Phew!


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> € 67 million per kilometer? Phew!


For huge bridges, tunnels and cuts and especially more than 7 km long double-tubed tunnel... It's not that much.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> € 67 million per kilometer? Phew!


Only € 66.3 million.

It's a lot but as mapman:cz said this section includes three tunnels together 10.5 km long and 6.3 km of bridges and numerous cuts and embankments.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

*D1 Jablonov - Behárovce bridge*


----------



## gmbh

> 157 km. D1 and R1 won't solve all our problems, but they will provide at least basic access to capital for all regions. Of course, there will be still some districts from where you will have to drive quite some time to reach them. In Hungary or Czech Republic, not to mention Poland there's plenty of such districts or regions too. We cannot built entire our network within 5 years.


20 % of inhabintans is more than "some districts". for this regions D1 and R1 don´t provide basic access, because either problems and quality of I. class roads from M/Eways to this regions will not solved. btw. general director of national motorway co. lists the general M/Eway network, D1, R1, D3, R2, R5....and I could add eastern part of D4.

http://www.ndsas.sk/monitoring-medii/12326s?prm3=23631

we talk about year 2015 when hu/cz probably will have connections of all regions.

another problem will be tolls, 20 bil. € for PPP payments will express in high fees for trucks as well as private cars and in financials for roads after 2015. for many people will this motorways useless. nowadays we hear about protests from ZA and PO region - hight fess and toll system on I. c. roads makes over-price for export-oriented companies. nowhere in europe is in toll system more I. class roads (cca 1.500) a less M/Eways (more than 500 km) on in Sk ...and it will not changed when we will have problably 750-800 km M/Eways in 2015.



> But, it would be pretty stupid to delay construction of D1 and R1 because there's unprepared D4, don't you think so?


I don't wrote about delaying of another motorways. I just compared cz/hu with sk also in case of bypass of capital city....and you are like prime minister (from your region) - he cannot accept loss...5 points I wrote.



> Slovakia isn't an island. I cannot ignore there's motorway connection between Bratislava and Komárno


but thats not success of Sk motorway contruction...and btw. more than 100 years old danube bridge is unsufficient, so we cannot talk about good connection from komarno to M1.


----------



## Qwert

Marek.kvackaj said:


> *D1 Jablonov - Behárovce bridge*


I like that bridge although those arches are just decoration without practical use. More pictures:


































Source: www.dialnice.info


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> 20 % of inhabintans is more than "some districts". for this regions D1 and R1 don´t provide basic access, because either problems and quality of I. class roads from M/Eways to this regions will not solved. btw. general director of national motorway co. lists the general M/Eway network, D1, R1, D3, R2, R5....and I could add eastern part of D4.
> 
> http://www.ndsas.sk/monitoring-medii/12326s?prm3=23631
> 
> we talk about year 2015 when hu/cz probably will have connections of all regions.


What do you want? Should we built motorway to every district within one year? Hungary, Czech Republic and Poland don't have that and won't have that also in 2015. There's plenty of problems concerning our road infrastructure, but you cannot expect miracles. It's easy to criticise, but what solution do you offer? 



gmbh said:


> another problem will be tolls, 20 bil. € for PPP payments will express in high fees for trucks as well as private cars and in financials for roads after 2015. for many people will this motorways useless. nowadays we hear about protests from ZA and PO region - hight fess and toll system on I. c. roads makes over-price for export-oriented companies. nowhere in europe is in toll system more I. class roads (cca 1.500) a less M/Eways (more than 500 km) on in Sk ...and it will not changed when we will have problably 750-800 km M/Eways in 2015.


PPP projects will be paid from state budget from Ministry of Transportation's chapter. Toll is income of National Motorway Company a.s. (NDS) which is joint-stock company owned by state, but its incomes aren't incomes of state budget, only its profit may be income of state budget, but it obviously won't have profit for quite some years. There is no direct correlation between PPP projects and toll. Toll incomes will be barely enough for maintenance of roads administered by NDS and construction of some cheaper sections.



gmbh said:


> I don't wrote about delaying of another motorways. I just compared cz/hu with sk also in case of bypass of capital city....and you are like prime minister (from your region) - he cannot accept loss...5 points I wrote.


OK, so this is my respond on your five points:

_1/ 5-10 years later_ - Let's rather stick to 5 years, but you're right. However, do you think there was possibility to built significantly more motorways let's say in last 10 years which would cover more inhabitants?

_2/ with high tolls_ - Electronic toll will be sooner or later introduced in all EU countries and who said roads are cheap?

_3/ with worse accessability (eastern part of kosice, presov, trencin countys and southern part of nitra, b. bystrica countys - cca 20% of inhabitans)_ - Like if there weren't similar regions also in PL, HU and CZ and there will be plenty of them also in 5 years.

_4/ not solved nord-south connection in central part of Sk._ - Who said there won't be built also some north-south connections? (BTW, it's north not nord). We already have basically north-south connection Žilina - Bratislava and soon also connection of Bratislava and Ostrava/Katowice via Žilina will be improved. Also north-south connection in Eastern Slovakia (E371) will be improved. Problem is mostly north-south connection in Central Slovakia, but there are quite big mountains which PL, HU and CZ don't have.

_5) bypass of capita_ - AFAIK Prague and Warsaw doesn't have motorway bypasses as well.

BTW, please don't compare me to our PM, I'm mannerly and polite person and I'm not criminal.:cheers:



gmbh said:


> but thats not success of Sk motorway contruction...and btw. more than 100 years old danube bridge is unsufficient, so we cannot talk about good connection from komarno to M1.


If you travel from Szczecin to Wroclaw, it's better to drive via Germany. Sopron or Szombathely have better access to Austrian than to Hungarian motorway network, area around Cheb has better access to German than to Czech network, if you want to get from Vienna to Innsbruck you must drive via Germany. Should I continue? That bridge is old, but it works and traffic is fluent there.


----------



## H123Laci

Norkey said:


> The second reson might be mild winter last year or sth like that.


Nope.

mild winter causes MORE death, beacuse the traffic volume and traffic speed is higher compared to harsh winters...

maybe it seems to be a paradox... :nuts:


----------



## Norkey

H123Laci said:


> Nope.
> 
> mild winter causes MORE death, beacuse the traffic volume and traffic speed is higher compared to harsh winters...
> 
> maybe it seems to be a paradox... :nuts:


well, it seems so. but you are probably right here


----------



## Timon91

Qwert said:


> I like that bridge although those arches are just decoration without practical use. More pictures:


Better than a dull viaduct, right?


----------



## Qwert

Timon91 said:


> Better than a dull viaduct, right?


Officials say it should recall Gothic jewels of Spiš region so it's supposed to be Gothic style motorway (maybe they will install there also some gargoyles). But, they probably forgot Gothic style used pointed arches:lol:.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yep, most countries recorded 50-year lows.


what is the possible reason?

in hungary there was a significant juristical change in 2008: they made it almost impossible to avoid speeding fines and they rose the fines tenfold...

I think in hungary this was the main reason...


----------



## seem

Marek.kvackaj said:


> well I have same feelings here


I am agree with you.

thread and guys

gone :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> financial accessibility of motor and expressways after introduction of toll system under 3,5 t for transit & local traffic.


Motorways and expressways are not built for local traffic. It may affect transit traffic though, it would depend on prices which will be set in neighbouring countries.



Gyro Da Riva said:


> Actually, I found different numbers. According to Slovak assosiation of insurance companies (see http://www.skp.sk/?lng=eng&MODULE=7&SECTION=7), there were 2,024,000 cars insured in Slovakia in 2008. Compared to country population of 5,463,046 citizens it gives the ratio of 370 cars per 1000 citizens, which is comparable to Czech republic.


Interesting data. Growth rate is impressive. In 2007: 1,891,176 in 2008: 2,024,075. Difference is 132,899 cars - more than 7% increase. Now it's much smaller I guess.



RawLee said:


> Hungarians buy and register a lot of cars in Slovakia for financial purposes (ahem,tax evasion).


I don't think this is a significant figure. Last time when I was in Hungary I barely saw some cars with Slovak plates further from the border. Close to the border they were everywhere, but that's natural.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Gyro Da Riva said:


> Actually, I found different numbers. According to Slovak assosiation of insurance companies (see http://www.skp.sk/?lng=eng&MODULE=7&SECTION=7), there were 2,024,000 cars insured in Slovakia in 2008. Compared to country population of 5,463,046 citizens it gives the ratio of 370 cars per 1000 citizens, which is comparable to Czech republic.


This should do for CZ. But it's still just like 10% difference, there are far more factors affecting the traffic volumes.

BTW this thread became highly amusing recently.


----------



## Aan

Killed on roads statistics for Central Europe and plan of EU for 2010, Hungary is closest to reach -50% decrease against 2002, also Slovakia and Czechia have good chance, no way for Austria and Poland









and more detailed statistics for Slovakia
small vocabulary:
dopravne nehody - road accidents
celkovy pocet - total sum (of all accidents by evidence of police, real number is higher)
obete/usmrteni - dead
lahko zraneni - light injuries
tazko zraneni - serious injuries


----------



## gmbh

> Motorways and expressways are not built for local traffic. It may affect transit traffic though, it would depend on prices which will be set in neighbouring countries.


yes, I agree, but I talk about intensities on motorways after introduction of toll system under 3,5 t. will we have motorways of ghosts ?


----------



## panda80

gmbh said:


> yes, I agree, but I talk about intensities on motorways after introduction of toll system under 3,5 t. will we have motorways of ghosts ?


No, motorways are also built for local traffic. For example the average voyage on Italian motorways network is just 40km. Long distance traffic is almost always overestimated.


----------



## פובליק פיינט

Gyro Da Riva said:


> Actually, I found different numbers. According to Slovak assosiation of insurance companies (see http://www.skp.sk/?lng=eng&MODULE=7&SECTION=7), there were 2,024,000 cars insured in Slovakia in 2008. Compared to country population of 5,463,046 citizens it gives the ratio of 370 cars per 1000 citizens, which is comparable to Czech republic.


Don't think so, that number probably includes all kinds of vehicles. In Czech Rep there were 6 263 313 cars insured in 2008, 
http://www.ckp.cz/english/statistiky.htm
http://www.ckp.cz/tisk/statistiky_a_informace.php?id=5
having population 10,5 mil it gives ratio 596 cars per 1000 citizens.
CZ/SK ratio is then 596/370 = 1,61

But I guess Eurostat data are more comparable http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/table.do?tab=table&init=1&language=en&pcode=tsdpc340&plugin=1, 
they provide motorisation rate cars per 1 000 inhabitants for 2006 in CZ 399 while SK 247. CZ/SK ratio 399/247 = 1,61, pretty much the same number as above.

Population density CZ 133, SK 110, CZ/SK ratio 133/110 = 1,21.

Combined these two 1,61*1,21 = 1,95, so the traffic should be aprox two times denser in CZ.


----------



## פובליק פיינט

gmbh said:


> but the most important is, how many inhabitans have motorway or expressway connection with capital city and western europe.


Why? I would say pretty much the contrary, most important is motorway connection among regions. International traffic near borders has low density.
For decentralised countries connection with Capital is less important and I would say it's better that way. Most traffic you get inside the country amongs regions so motorway network shoul be built there preferentially. Connection with neighbouring countries have least significance on the contrary, traffic density map gives you the clue.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

panda80 said:


> No, motorways are also built for local traffic. For example the average voyage on Italian motorways network is just 40km. Long distance traffic is almost always overestimated.


Yep, people drive 20 km to work, or 60 km to a family visit, but how many people drive more than 100 kilometers? Those are irregular trips which most people take only a few times per year. This gives low average distances on motorways.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> but how many people drive more than 100?



I never drive less than 100km on motorways because of vignette... 

preferably I avoid them and I go across villages fucking fast... :lol:


----------



## Qwert

Distribution of local traffic between motorways and national roads depends on local road conditions. Commuter from some village which is 10 km from the town probably won't use motorway since there's no nearby junction. Commuter from some municipality which 20 or 30 km away may use motorway, but if there's good parallel road he would probably prefer it as it's for free. Motorways have usually decent parallel roads.


----------



## Nido

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yep, people drive 20 km to work, or 60 km to a family visit, but how many people drive more than 100 kilometers? Those are irregular trips which most people take only a few times per year. This gives low average distances on motorways.


There are many people which are travelling around 100 km or more twice a week, especially from Bratislava to the hometown for a weekend and back on Sunday, on my way home I use around 90 km of D1 and R1 to Nitra, but I agree that average distance is lower because of daily travelers to work.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Dubná Skala*

Construction of motorway D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Dubná Skala (southern bypass of Žilina) including feeder Lietavská Lúčka which will connect southern Žilina with the motorway officially started on Friday. These sections are contained in PPP project nr. 3. Major works should start in June when the concessionaire will gather needed funds. The motorway should be put in use in 2013, 7.5 km long tunnel Višňové now renamed to Hoblík (according to hill under which it's going to be built) will be put in use in 2014. Construction cost will be almost 2 billion €.


















Current status of network:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So all remaining parts between Bratislava and Kosice are now U/C?


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> So all remaining parts between Bratislava and Kosice are now U/C?


All parts are actually under construction, but without bypass of Prešov. I realy don`t know why this section is not part of PPP project.

Btw, there is still missing second tube of tunnel Branisko. You can see that on a map.

Vivat overpriced D1 PPP project ZA-KE! :cheers1:


----------



## ABRob

Qwert said:


> Construction of motorway D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Dubná Skala (southern bypass of Žilina) including feeder Lietavská Lúčka which will connect southern Žilina with the motorway officially started on Friday. These sections are contained in PPP project nr. 3. Major works should start in June when the concessionaire will gather needed funds. The motorway should be put in use in 2013, 7.5 km long tunnel Višňové now renamed to Hoblík (according to hill under which it's going to be built) will be put in use in 2014. Construction cost will be almost 2 billion €.


2 billion!? A little much!?

How long is that section?
A 7 to 8 km 2-tube tunnel cost around 200 and 300 million EUR. Any other big works there?


----------



## seem

ABRob said:


> 2 billion!? A little much!?
> 
> How long is that section?
> A 7 to 8 km 2-tube tunnel cost around 200 and 300 million EUR. Any other big works there?


As I said, it`s realy overpriced part of motorway, but there are 3 tunnels - 

- Tunel Ovčiarsko 2275m
- Tunel Žilina 1370m
- Tunel Višňové 7460m

and many bridges

- Estakáda Dolný Hričov 1804m
- Estakáda Lietavská Lúčka 1091m
- Estakáda Turie
- Estakáda Višňové 1
- Estakáda Višňové 2

http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/sk/d1.htm


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

8.5bn € for the construction and 30 years of maintenance?! Holy crap!


----------



## seem

Bobek_Azbest said:


> 8.5bn € for the construction and 30 years of maintenance?! Holy crap!


It's pretty common for Slovakia. 

I hope that price will respond to quality. :|


----------



## bogdymol

Hello Slovakia. 
I will go on Tuesday in Slovakia from Budapest - Vac - Sahy - Zvolen - Banska Bystrica - Ruzomberok - Liptovsky Mikulas. 
How is the road? Which is the speed limit in the urban area? 50 or 60 km/h? Thank you.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bobek_Azbest said:


> 8.5bn € for the construction and 30 years of maintenance?! Holy crap!


It's not the end of the world if you consider that € 2 billion is for construction, maybe another € 500 million for interest, and that leaves you € 200 million per year in maintenance, write-off and operational costs.

My guess is the Slovak road budget for the next 30 years is also close to € 60 - 80 billion.


----------



## Qwert

seem said:


> All parts are actually under construction, but without bypass of Prešov. I realy don`t know why this section is not part of PPP project.
> 
> Btw, there is still missing second tube of tunnel Branisko. You can see that on a map.
> 
> Vivat overpriced D1 PPP project ZA-KE! :cheers1:


Construction of the bypass of Prešov should start this year as well and it should be finished in 2014, but seeing is believing. In the meantime 2x2 throughpass through Prešov is U/C, it should be finished sooner.



ABRob said:


> 2 billion!? A little much!?
> 
> How long is that section?
> A 7 to 8 km 2-tube tunnel cost around 200 and 300 million EUR. Any other big works there?


As seem said, it's not only the tunnel. It's 30 km long section through mountains. On the other hand, yes, it's overpriced. In 2006 it was supposed to cost 40 billion old good Slovak koruna which is in current exchange rate 1.33 billion €. It's price without feeder Lietavská Lúčka, but that short feeder cannot make that big difference.



Bobek_Azbest said:


> 8.5bn € for the construction and 30 years of maintenance?! Holy crap!





ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not the end of the world if you consider that € 2 billion is for construction, maybe another € 500 million for interest, and that leaves you € 200 million per year in maintenance, write-off and operational costs.
> 
> My guess is the Slovak road budget for the next 30 years is also close to € 60 - 80 billion.


The price obviously contains construction costs, interest, maintenance (they have to buy vehicles and other stuff to maintain it, pay employees and so on) and general reconstruction after 30 years which almost means construction of new motorway. But, anyway, it could be cheaper.



bogdymol said:


> Hello Slovakia.
> I will go on Tuesday in Slovakia from Budapest - Vac - Sahy - Zvolen - Banska Bystrica - Ruzomberok - Liptovsky Mikulas.
> How is the road? Which is the speed limit in the urban area? 50 or 60 km/h? Thank you.


From Šahy to Zvolen road is far from perfect, but it's quite OK, from Zvolen to Banská Bystrica there's expressway so you shouldn't expect some difficulties. The worst part may be road between Banská Bystrica and Ružomberok - (in)famous mountain pass Donovaly. I've said may be, because it depends on the weather. But, on Tuesday there should be no snowing. Then there's motorway from Ružomberok to Liptovský Mikuláš so that shouldn't be problem.


----------



## rarse

Qwert said:


> In the meantime 2x2 throughpass through Prešov is U/C, it should be finished sooner.


Do you have some map or could you describe where this is U/C?


----------



## ABRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not the end of the world if you consider that € 2 billion is for construction, maybe another € 500 million for interest, and that leaves you € 200 million per year in maintenance, write-off and operational costs.
> 
> My guess is the Slovak road budget for the next 30 years is also close to € 60 - 80 billion.


More realistic would be this:
construction: 1. billion
maintenance: 50 million per year
repaving afer 30 years: 100 million

makes it 2.6 billion...
Including "interests" 3 billion would be a fair price.

In other words: It will be a 5.9 billion profit...
Makes it 196,6 million profit per year.
And that means an annual rate of return of 7.5%...
Quite a good invest...


----------



## Qwert

rarse said:


> Do you have some map or could you describe where this is U/C?


I think this explains it. You can see planned motorway bypass (orange) and new throughpass (yellow).









Source: www.dialnice.info

There were big problems since plenty of houses had to be demolished, but it's solved now. Actually, it was already partially finished in 2002:









































































Works are going on, but they are obviously limited due to the weather:








































Source: www.vyvlastnenie.sk



ABRob said:


> More realistic would be this:
> construction: 1. billion
> maintenance: 50 million per year
> repaving afer 30 years: 100 million
> 
> makes it 2.6 billion...
> Including "interests" 3 billion would be a fair price.
> 
> In other words: It will be a 5.9 billion profit...
> Makes it 196,6 million profit per year.
> And that means an annual rate of return of 7.5%...
> Quite a good invest...


I'm afraid this is not realistic. In 2006 construction cost was supposed to be 1.33 billion €, now it's 2010 and it will be finished in 2014 so the price for construction is definitely higher than 1 billion €. I'm not able to judge costs of maintenance, but general reconstruction after 30 years will cost much more then 100 million €. It won't be just repaving.

You have to take into account also inflation during 30 years. During this period Slovakia will pay to the concessionaire about 8.5 billion €, but in "2010 euro" it's _only _3.654 billion €. At least if I can believe to analysis by non-government (read anti-government) institute INEKO (in Slovak): http://blog.etrend.sk/inekomenty/2010/01/27/ppp-zvysuju-verejny-dlh-nad-50-hdp/


----------



## gmbh

> I would say pretty much the contrary, most important is motorway connection among regions. International traffic near borders has low density.


most of traffic is from villages to cityes or traffic between 2 towns in the same region. motorways aren´t built for this fraffic it´s only their secondary beneficiary. 

motorways mainly have to make connections from regions to important cityes and aglomerations. this is the main function of them. in Sk it´s only southwest (bratislava, trnava, nitra regions) and MAYBE region of kosice, presov (eastern Sk.).


----------



## rarse

Qwert said:


> I think this explains it. You can see planned motorway bypass (orange) and new throughpass (yellow).


Actually I had to rotate the image first to see the north - up :lol: But yes it explains it all, thanks.

Great photo report as well! Looks like a nice urban 2x2 road which will save Prešov center until 2014 when motorway bypass should be opened.

I see some industry buildings would have to be demolished as well (between the river and Budovatel'ská).

Will there be a roundabout at Košická, Švábska, Petrovianská and bypass meeting?



> In the meantime 2x2 throughpass through Prešov is U/C, it should be finished sooner.


Any date?

- - - - - - - -

I noticed that a lot of street lamps, fences etc. in Slovakia are yellow (just like they were in some parts of ex Yugoslavia).

I haven't noticed that color in Czech Republic.

And I also noticed red color at D1 - Bratislava airport exit.
If I remember I also noticed somewhere blue color in Slovakia.

In Slovenia for example, everything is in "original" metal color.
In Croatia, lots of blue color.
I think Germany and Austria is similar as Slovenia.

What do you guys think, should those colors have some psychological effect to drivers?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ABRob said:


> More realistic would be this:


Don't worry, I agree with you, but I was trying to explain the huge investment. But I have seen similar figures for Romanian tunnel-motorways (A3 Bucuresti - Brasov).


----------



## Qwert

rarse said:


> Actually I had to rotate the image first to see the north - up :lol: But yes it explains it all, thanks.
> 
> Great photo report as well! Looks like a nice urban 2x2 road which will save Prešov center until 2014 when motorway bypass should be opened.
> 
> I see some industry buildings would have to be demolished as well (between the river and Budovatel'ská).
> 
> Will there be a roundabout at Košická, Švábska, Petrovianská and bypass meeting?
> 
> Any date?


I don't know what will that crossing look like. It should be put in use in 2011.



rarse said:


> I noticed that a lot of street lamps, fences etc. in Slovakia are yellow (just like they were in some parts of ex Yugoslavia).
> 
> I haven't noticed that color in Czech Republic.
> 
> And I also noticed red color at D1 - Bratislava airport exit.
> If I remember I also noticed somewhere blue color in Slovakia.
> 
> In Slovenia for example, everything is in "original" metal color.
> In Croatia, lots of blue color.
> I think Germany and Austria is similar as Slovenia.
> 
> What do you guys think, should those colors have some psychological effect to drivers?


Well, I think they have all kind of colours, not only yellow, but it's quite common colour, you are right. Often they are painted with colours of municipality coat of arms, but often they are also metalic. Prešov's coat of arms is red and white though. In case of motorways colours depends on local motorway maintenance and service centre. Each has its own colour.

I don't think those colours have some important psychological effect, but especially during winter when everything's grey they could be useful to keep driver's attention.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Don't worry, I agree with you, but I was trying to explain the huge investment. But I have seen similar figures for Romanian tunnel-motorways (A3 Bucuresti - Brasov).


Similar to figures posted by ABRob or similar to official figures? I mean as everything in Slovakia also this PPP project is overpriced, I'm just curious how much.


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Don't worry, I agree with you, but I was trying to explain the huge investment. But I have seen similar figures for Romanian tunnel-motorways (A3 Bucuresti - Brasov).


In Romania, the section Comarnic-Brasov (55km) with 15km of double tunnels, will cost 4.8billion euros(construction+operation and maintenance for 30 years). So it's a lower price than the Slovakian one.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

why are project overpriced?

- partly due political reason e.g. leading party within government SMER promised to build D1 highway till 2010 or 2011 but they failed. Now Slovaks (voters) are sensitive about this issue. SMER party going to build highway whatever costs.

-secondly world did hit housing/credit/financial crisis therefore banks do not going invest into these projects any-more for lack of own money or its not that appealing to them. Those reason lead banks charge high interests rates to this private financiered project secured with government bonds.

Well how to scrap contracts and give project to Chinese companies? 
They are having interest to build highways and for highly competitive price - e.g. Poland its negotiating contract to build highway somewhere in Poland.. but again its take few years of negotiating and patience of voters(Slovaks) but voters(Slovaks) do not have patience anymore.


----------



## SureThing_II

accident in Sitina tunnel 11.02.2010 14 cars crashed, luckily no deads reported
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-G3uPui6As


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Seems to me that there was ice on the roadway. Plus people didn't keep enough distance.


----------



## SureThing_II

dunno.. highway in Bratislava is pretty good maintained during winter I think.. (comparing to other roads) it was 60km/h speed limit all day long on D1/D2 in Bratislava due to snow, so hard to say.. to me it looks like that people tought that they can drive faster and safer in "dry" tunnel


----------



## Qwert

SureThing_II said:


> accident in Sitina tunnel 11.02.2010 14 cars crashed, luckily no deads reported


And the result of this accident:
















http://spravy.pravda.sk/hromadna-ha...k_regiony.asp?c=A100211_182235_sk_regiony_p29



ChrisZwolle said:


> Seems to me that there was ice on the roadway. Plus people didn't keep enough distance.


IMO it was combination of not keeping safe distance and high speed. Plenty of cars managed to stop, but they were hit by morons driving too fast behind them. On the other hand, I wonder why that first car crashed.


----------



## x-type

Qwert said:


> IMO it was combination of not keeping safe distance and high speed.


definitely, that is so obvious.80 km/h seems maybe too less for that place, but in those conditions it is appropriate.


----------



## Aan

ChrisZwolle said:


> Seems to me that there was ice on the roadway. Plus people didn't keep enough distance.


yes, you are right, there was ice without doubt (confirmed by author of next photos and by other people)

1st lady who caused whole accident, she panicked after she got breakaway and jumped on brake









romanian truck driver behind her









cars behind him









cars before 1st lady in opposite direction, you can see them on 1stphoto









funny fact - asian cars rule in Slovakia  (there are also some european, but mostly as company cars)


----------



## Qwert

Aan said:


> yes, you are right, there was ice without doubt (confirmed by author of next photos and by other people)
> 
> 1st lady who caused whole accident, she panicked after she got breakaway and jumped on brake


If the road is slippery best thing to in dangerous situation is to hit the brake with full power, that always helps:hahano:. I wonder how some people got their driving licenceshno:.


----------



## SureThing_II

*13.2.2010 R1-D1-D2*

Was bit windy...

*R1 Nitra -> exit Trnava*








































as I said.. only a little bit windy...

























































*D1 Trnava-> Bratislava*


































































*D2 - exit Bratislava-Petržalka-Pečňa*

















































copyright by MaMos


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> If the road is slippery best thing to in dangerous situation is to hit the brake with full power, that always helps:hahano:. I wonder how some people got their driving licenceshno:.


IMHO easy braking is the solution,and leaving the steering wheel alone.


----------



## i15

oh please, international forumers are not interested in useless long posts about topics, that were discussed 1000 times in the past


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Don't worry we had been having the same argument in the bulgarian section,again north vs. south,with the difference that more motorways are prioritized in the south(actually the EU is to blame to some extent,because it does not want to finance the main motorway in North Bulgaria).

IMO,firstly you and us should build a motorway where it is needed more(more industry and people,which is south for us and maybe north for you).


----------



## RawLee

I find the topic interesting.


----------



## i15

RawLee said:


> I find the topic interesting.


Ok. Consider yourself warned  Discussions like this are endless.

Personaly, I support D1 as most important motorway, because of traffic, population density and potential of regions. But southern expressways R1 and R2 are also important. In slovak conditions, there can't be only one "perfect" motorway, that will conect everything and solve all problems. Also, conections between regions is more important than conection between 2 biggest cities Bratislava and Kosice. I live in Kosice and I don't need to travel to Bratislava every week. Much more often I travel 100km or less.


----------



## Qwert

Basically, D1 (Bratislava - Žilina - Košice) and R1 (Bratislava - Zvolen - Banská Bystrica) have the same importance. What DrX wants is construction of eastern part of R2 (Zvolen - Košice) instead of eastern part of D1 (Žilina - Košice).

Foreigners probably need a map to figure out:









While D1 a R1 lead through densely populated industrial regions, eastern R2 leads through much less populated region without big industry. In case of D1 there are also quite some tourist spots unlike R2.

However, the most important reason to build a motorway is traffic. This is 5 years old map of traffic density on national roads and expressways (motorways are excluded), note especially the purple sections which capacity was exceeded already in 2005:









As you can see while almost all roads parallel to future D1 and R1 are congested, in case of roads parallel to R2 congestion is much smaller, majority of them have even some spare capacity. In other words, we need entire D1 (Bratislava - Žilina - Košice) and R1 (Bratislava - Zvolen - Banská Bystrica) to be built ASAP, while in case of R2 (Zvolen - Košice) there are necessary only some sections plenty of them only 2x1.


----------



## gmbh

> I live in Kosice and I don't need to travel to Bratislava every week. Much more often I travel 100km or less.


it´s no problem, eastern part of motorway ist almost complete, they should construct cca 40 km near levoca and presov. there will be complete motorway to hight tatras/ruzomberok, maybe presov will have quasibypass (2x2 lane road).

if you (or most of people in eastern countys) travel often 100 km or less, what is more important ?, road kosice - michalovce and tunnel soroska or tunnels near zilina and motorway zilina-cadca ?


----------



## gmbh

Qwert, this map is good but has some mistakes, for example it looks that capacity of soroska wasn´t exceeded in 2005 ... but it´s bullshit...riding through this mountain (limitation 40 km/h) is worse like through roads with the highest traffic density. traffic is not the "most important reason to build a motorway", it´s only one of the reasons....for example average speed between Zilina and Ruzomberok is similar to between Zvolen-Lučenec.


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> if you (or most of people in eastern countys) travel often 100 km or less, what is more important ?, road kosice - michalovce and tunnel soroska or tunnels near zilina and motorway zilina-cadca ?


This is brilliant logic, everybody can say: I'm from city X so I don't need motorway around city Y and so on:lol:. For example I don't need motorways anywhere eastern of Trenčín/Nitra, problem solved, let's focus on D4:cheers:.



gmbh said:


> Qwert, this map is good but has some mistakes, for example it looks that capacity of soroska wasn´t exceeded in 2005 ... but it´s bullshit...riding through this mountain (limitation 40 km/h) is worse like through roads with the highest traffic density. traffic is not the "most important reason to build a motorway", it´s only one of the reasons....for example average speed between Zilina and Ruzomberok is similar to between Zvolen-Lučenec.


It's about capacity not about comfort. Anyway, tunnel which should bypass mountain pass Soroška is already in planning stage and funds are ensured. BTW, you are right, traffic is only one of many reasons, the most important one.


----------



## gmbh

> This is brilliant logic, everybody can say: I'm from city X so I don't need motorway around city Y and so on. For example I don't need motorways anywhere eastern of Trenčín/Nitra, problem solved, let's focus on D4


everybody has own priority...the only way to realize them is lobbing. in ZA or TN regions have none behalf to solve problems in nitra, b. bystrica and kosice region. the reacion is evoked by action...



> It's about capacity not about comfort.


comfort is something else. "capacity" is in slovak "výkonnost"...how many cars can arrive through road section per hour/day continuously. capacity of soroska mountain pass can be cca 5.000 cars/day or less. capacity was exceeded. traffic is the most important parameter in case wide roads without inclines, in case of bad quality roads it´s at least important parameter.


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> everybody has own priority...the only way to realize them is lobbing. in ZA or TN regions have none behalf to solve problems in nitra, b. bystrica and kosice region. the reacion is evoked by action...


Fortunately regions don§t make decisions about motorway/expressway construction.



gmbh said:


> comfort is something else. "capacity" is in slovak "výkonnost"...how many cars can arrive through road section per hour/day continuously. capacity of soroska mountain pass can be cca 5.000 cars/day or less. capacity was exceeded. traffic is the most important parameter in case wide roads without inclines, in case of bad quality roads it´s at least important parameter.


That map is from 2005 so it's possible that capacity of mountains pass Soroška was already exceeded, that's probably also the reason why the tunnel there is already being prepared as well as other sections of R2 which bypass sections of I/50 with exceeded capacity. If everything goes well they could be finished sooner than D1. So what's your point?


----------



## i15

Qwert said:


> This is brilliant logic, everybody can say: I'm from city X so I don't need motorway around city Y and so on:lol:. For example I don't need motorways anywhere eastern of Trenčín/Nitra, problem solved, let's focus on D4:cheers:.


I didn't tell that I need to travel my 100 km on 2+2 motorway. I just need comfort and safety. It's the same with people in other regions. When you put everybody's demands on map, you will have map similar to that one "Vykonnost cestnej siete an cestach 1.triedy".


----------



## Qwert

i15 said:


> I didn't tell that I need to travel my 100 km on 2+2 motorway. I just need comfort and safety. It's the same with people in other regions. When you put everybody's demands on map, you will have map similar to that one "Vykonnost cestnej siete an cestach 1.triedy".


I understand and I agree with you:cheers:.


----------



## gmbh

> Fortunately regions don§t make decisions about motorway/expressway construction


unfortunately state makes wrong decisions about motorway/expressway construction. 



> So what's your point?


I want to know the point of "exceeded capacity". if I´m in convoy with 70 km/o that is exceeded capacity because traffic density is high, but 40-50 km/o speed behind 2-3 trucks doesn´t mean exceeded capacity, because traffic density is low. very strange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

capacity exceeded can mean many things. In motorways, it usually means a saturated road with frequent congestion. However, on other roads it can also mean traffic is exceeding it's design capacity or desired volumes, which doesn't necessarily mean it's always congested.

For example, it's undesired to have 20,000 AADT marching across a town square.


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> unfortunately state makes wrong decisions about motorway/expressway construction.


Only because their decision is not to build motorways everywhere around your home-town it doesn't mean the decision is bad.



gmbh said:


> I want to know the point of "exceeded capacity". if I´m in convoy with 70 km/o that is exceeded capacity because traffic density is high, but 40-50 km/o speed behind 2-3 trucks doesn´t mean exceeded capacity, because traffic density is low. very strange.


And I've said those bad sections are going to be bypassed by R2.

My point is it's useless to built expressway to bypass road like this (I/50 west of Košice) especially if the traffic there isn't really big:









But, sections like this (I/50 close to Rimavská Sobota) will be bypassed, although traffic there isn't higher than on the section above:


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer*

The Bridge is almost finished:yes::

*Scroll>>>>>*


Marcus 27 said:


> Považská Bystrica 2.3.2010


----------



## RipleyLV

When this motorway section through Považská Bystrica will be opened?


----------



## Qwert

RipleyLV said:


> When this motorway section through Považská Bystrica will be opened?


Before the general elections. But, I don't know exact date.


----------



## seem

Junction Vrtižer - on sign is written that the motorway will be in use in may 2010 (24/3.5?)


----------



## gmbh

Qwert, this is not a correct answer, it´s a "half answer". road near kosice is OK, but similar road is zilina - cadca.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Považská Bystrica*

Section Sverepec - Vrtižer is almost finished.

http://povazska.sme.sk/c/5310672/prace-na-dialnici-finisuju.html


----------



## SureThing_II

what's that red stuff??


----------



## keber

Hydroisolation.


----------



## RipleyLV

Good pictures.


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> Just a little tip to our Slovakian contributors;
> 
> If you talk about a motorway section under construction, also include between which or near which larger cities it is. Those village names are very unknown. For example, people can easier locate medium-sized towns and cities like Žilina or Ružomberok, but not villages.





> I think it could be useful to mention also official name of that section (with those unknown villages) if some people decide to search for more information about it. With bigger towns it would be less accurate, but better for foreigners to get at least some basic idea where the motorway is so they should be mentioned as well. On the other hand, I doubt there is many people who know where towns such as Ružomberok (which has about 30,000 inhabitants) are.
> 
> BTW, yes, section Turany - Hubová is between Žilina and Ružomberok, or more accurately between Martin and Ružomberok (Martin is after all not that small town with adjacent municipalities it has more than 70,000 inhabitants).


Thank you for your tip Chris. It might be useful for foreigns and other forumers. If you heard these names so many times before as we did, you will also forget about people who doesn`t knows names of these "unimportant" villages. 

map (this is old) will be also good, or just link with section

I hope it will be a concrete in Považská Bystrica. Sometimes it has to be an asphalt on bridge constructions. We will definitely see at 30th of May. :cheers1:

Btw, today I was near Turčianske Kľačany, near Martin-Turany. I was surprised, costruction is fast, faster than other sections of D1 Žilina-Prešov.


----------



## Timon91

Qwert said:


> (Martin is after all not that small town with adjacent municipalities it has more than 70,000 inhabitants).


That's right. I even went on holiday to Martin


----------



## seem

Timon91 said:


> That's right. I even went on holiday to Martin


And what was you doing here? Hiking? 

Now this region will have a motorway more closer. So, I`ll hope it will increased rise of tourism. Of course, there are still many roads of bad quality. The worst one is probably between Martin and Turčianske Teplice (South of Turiec region). Main part of this road is future R3. So better as reconstruction might be half profile of this future express way.

4,5 km of R3 in Turiec is already under construction http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=131

and map of this future section between Martin and Turčianske Teplice


----------



## Timon91

I know that road. The low quality road, the billboards and the mountains in the background made me feel I was in the USA.

And yes, I was hiking there, in the Malá Fatra NP and the Vel'ká Fatra NP. We were staying in a holiday home west of Martin, on the hillside. It was awesome!


----------



## seem

*Motorway D1 Sverepec-Vrtižer (Považská Bystrica)*










source with more pics: http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=121&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&start=0

_4/5. of April_


















juncion on the end of section Bratislava-Považská Bystrica near Sverepec




































in direction to Bratislava (Sverepec) 









famous bridge 









big zoom









near Vrtižer (direction Košice)









river Váh on the both sides of motorway 









canal


----------



## hraby

^^ seem, nice pics


----------



## caicoo

yeah, really cool photos, can't wait may 26-th


----------



## seem

I didn`t take these photos 

author is from *dialnice.info*

_PS: If there will be more free time in this week for me, (I know, I am still on SSC  ) I will go to take some photos of construction of motorway D1._



caicoo said:


> yeah, really cool photos, can't wait may 26-th


Opening is on 30 of May. It will be just 2 weeks to elections.


----------



## RipleyLV

seem said:


> Opening is on 30 of May.


Expect my photos in June.


----------



## seem

^^ If I am sure on the sign is 23 or 24 of May.


----------



## amst

Exit from Bratislava towards Wien:


----------



## rarse

amst said:


> Exit from Bratislava towards Wien


Nice photos. Thank you.


----------



## seem

*Motorway D1 junction Prešov - Západ (West)*


































near Martin - http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=168


----------



## SGJ

amst said:


> Exit from Bratislava towards Wien:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amst and all at Slovak Highways,
> 
> Many thanks for all of your contributions! I enjoy the quality (especially the rival North/South/East/West Slovakia comments - it reminds me of UK-based threads) and it's great to see that major projects will be finished soon, despite the economic conditions.
> 
> I have stayed in the Crowne Plaza hotel (sign shown in the photo above) about 28 times in the last three years - maybe my Slovak language skills should be better by now!
> 
> Thank you all for helping me out on my drive around Slovakia exactly one year ago. My actual route was: Wien - Bratislava (diversion down to Mosonmagyarovar) - Zilina (diversion around R6) - Skalite (diversion to Czech border) - Krakow - Chyzne - Ruzomberok - Presov - Kosice - Zvolen - Banska Bystrica - Nitra - Trnava - Bratislava - Brno. My main conclusion is that Slovakia is truly a beautiful country.
> 
> Overall I found the roads to be in good condition and not too busy, but then I didn't travel on a Friday night out of Bratislava(!) The only section needing real improvement was through Skalite - it's completely unsuitable for commercial vehicles (and not much better for a VW Golf R32 )
> 
> I have a question: what is the reason for strange blank spaces in the road signs around Bratislava? For example, the D2/D4 junction includes directions to Jarovce and Rusovce, and they both have a suspicious space just before the names. Is this to write "BA-" at some point in the future, perhaps?
> 
> I'm stuck in Moscow right now, trying to get back to the UK before the end of this MONTH  Are any of you also affected by the flight shutdown?
> 
> Thanks again and regards!


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

*D1 East Slovakia*



















*R1 Central Slovakia*


































+ _City ring Banska Bystrica
_


----------



## Doctor Wu

amst said:


> Exit from Bratislava towards Wien:
> 
> ...


Now I understand why you sometimes use the phrase ''UFO bridge''. Beautiful.
BTW, what is the origin of the Italian name of another (?) BA bridge?

and about this _most_ :










Does it mean that when in the end of May this section is open, the motorway from Žilina to Bratislava will be completed?


----------



## Qwert

*I/66 Northern Bypass fo Banská Bystrica*

I love such photos:



prechlapslar said:


> severný obchvat BB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotené 11.05.2010


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have a question about D1/R4 in the Prešov area.

If I understand correctly from the Slovak wikipedia, D1 will be multiplexed with R4 between Prešov and Košice. Does this mean the Prešov-bypass will be constructed as R4 and not as D1? And when will this bypass be constructed? 

Will the existing older part of D1 between both cities primarily be designated as R4 in the near future until D1 will be constructed east of Košice?


----------



## gmbh

> Does this mean the Prešov-bypass will be constructed as R4 and not as D1?


no, D1 is western bypass and R4 is northern bypass. 



> Will the existing older part of D1 between both cities primarily be designated as R4


and why ? older part of D1 is a serious motorway not expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to this map: 









R4 will run from the Hungarian border to the Polish border, including the existing D1 section between Košice and Prešov.

But when will the D1 Prešov bypass be constructed?


----------



## SureThing_II

Well.. looks like that R4/eastern D1 will have common part.. 
at least according to this map http://www.ndsas.sk/mapa/12389s @ NDS -National Motorway Company... both northern and southern bypass of Presov are listed there as in preparation.. but I'm sure Qwert knows more accurate answer 

EDIT: southern bypass will be D1 and northern R4


----------



## caicoo

Brussel approved PPP project for Slovakia :cheers: (some parts included in NATURA 2000 have to wait, to remake a project with less damage)


----------



## mapman:cz

There are also rumours about planned renumbering of expressways in Slovakia, so that there won't be any concurence with other expressways or motorways. 

Nowadays, R4 has two planned parts, northern and southern

Northern part begins at D1 Prešov-west, bypasses the city from north and leads towards Svidník and Rzeszów.

Southern part begins at interchange with R2 south of Košice and leads to the south towards Miskolc.

To drive between those two parts you'll have to use D1 Prešov – Košice and then R2 Košice SE bypass.


----------



## gmbh

> But when will the D1 Prešov bypass be constructed?


God knows, both are pretty expensive...cca 250 mil. €. state haven´t money and project list for eurofunds is not definitive.

people from Presov region say that more important is R4 bypass, because more problematic is stream vranov-poprad. U/C is 4lane road "nabrezna" which is solution for stream poprad-kosice.

http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=46&image_id=3689

black - complete
green and red should be complete in this year
blue is in preparing


----------



## Qwert

mapman:cz said:


> There are also rumours about planned renumbering of expressways in Slovakia, so that there won't be any concurence with other expressways or motorways.
> 
> Nowadays, R4 has two planned parts, northern and southern
> 
> Northern part begins at D1 Prešov-west, bypasses the city from north and leads towards Svidník and Rzeszów.
> 
> Southern part begins at interchange with R2 south of Košice and leads to the south towards Miskolc.
> 
> To drive between those two parts you'll have to use D1 Prešov – Košice and then R2 Košice SE bypass.


^^I think this is quite clear explanation. Simply, D1 will remain as it is. Wiki is wrong.

BTW, this is possible new numbering system of Slovak motorway and expressway network as posted by user expwy from dialnice.info. Some map would be better, but I don't have enough time.


> Motorways:
> 
> D1 Northern Motorway: Bratislava – Trnava – Trenčín – Žilina – Prešov – Košice – Ukrainian border
> D2 Záhorie Motorway: Czech border - Kúty – Malacky – Bratislava - Hungarian border
> D3 Kysue Motorway: Žilina – Kysucké Nové Mesto – Čadca– Skalité, štátna hranica SR/Poľsko
> D4 Bratislava Motorway Ring: Austrian border - Jarovce – Rovinka – Ivanka pri Dunaji – tunnel Karpaty – Stupava – Austrian border
> 
> Expressways:
> 
> R1 Southern Expressway: Trnava – Sereď – Nitra – Žarnovica – Žiar nad Hronom – Zvolen – Lučenec – Rimavská Sobota – Rožňava – Košice (D1)
> R2 Horná Nitra Expressway: Trenčín – Bánovce n/B – Prievidza – Žiar nad Hronom
> R3 Turiec Expressway: Martin – Žiar nad Hronom
> R4 Hont Expressway: Hungarian border - Šahy – Krupina - Zvolen
> R5 Nízke Tatry Expressway: Zvolen – Banská Bystrica – Ružomberok
> R6 Orava Expressway: _Kraľovany/Ružomberok_ – Dolný Kubín – Trstená - Polish border
> R7 Danube-Ipeľ Expressway: Bratislava – Dunajská Streda – Nové Zámky – Šahy – Veľký Krtíš – Lučenec
> R8 Topoľčany Expressway: Nitra – Topoľčany – Bánovce n/B
> R9 Zlín Expressway: Czech border - Lysá pod Makytou – Púchov
> R10 Silesian Expressway: Czech border - Svrčinovec – D3
> R11 Košice Expressway: Hungarian border - Milhosť – Košice
> R12 Šariš Expressway: Prešov – Giraltovce – Svidník – Vyšný Komárnik - Polish border
> 
> R21 Nitra Northern Artery: Lehota (R1) – Nitra - Selenec (R1)
> R22 Zvolen Southern Artery: Budča (R1) – Zvolen - Zvolenská Slatina (R1)
> R23 Košice South-Eastern Artery: Budimír – Košice – Šaca


So R4 may easily become R11 and R12.


----------



## seem

Qwert said:


> ^^I think this is quite clear explanation. Simply, D1 will remain as it is. Wiki is wrong.
> 
> BTW, this is possible new numbering system of Slovak motorway and expressway network as posted by user expwy from dialnice.info. Some map would be better, but I don't have enough time.
> 
> 
> So R4 may easily become R11 and R12.


That new numbering would be really better. :cheers:

Do you know if it is possible for next years?


----------



## mapman:cz

Explanation of the propsal in slovak here: http://www.dialnice.info/viewtopic.php?p=102914#p102914 - it's been made by National Motorway Company (NDS a. s.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

peáží = concurrency? (Google translate doesn't know this word)


----------



## Tramfreak

^^ Yes, like when more routes share the same highway, e.g. in the case of R4 / D1 between Prešov and Košice.

I think that the proposal is very logical, and I see an opportunity to number highways shared by the Czech Republic and Slovakia with the same number. Slovak D2 is Czech D2, so Slovak R9 could also continue as R9 in Czech Republic. In CZ, this future highway is now called R49 and no other R9 is planned. Only the Slovak R10 should be changed into R11 because it continues as I/11 in CZ.


----------



## Qwert

seem said:


> That new numbering would be really better. :cheers:
> 
> Do you know if it is possible for next years?


It's possible and I hope it will be introduced. Right now it's the best time to do that because almost all signs have to be replaced due to the new Road Law anyway. It's much better than the current system which is messy. Now plenty of motorways and expressways share the same route. For example between Žiar nad Hronom and Zvolen there is a common section of R1, R2 and R3:nuts:.

But, I would be able to imagine even better numbering scheme. For example D4 should be IMO renamed to D0. Some new expressways could be motorways. But that would require also revision of the Slovak Technical Norm (STN) which concerns road standards.

And R3 should be rerouted. It's pretty much stupid to build it as it's planned now. It should be something like D1 - Martin - Turčianske Teplice - (tunnel Sklené) - Handlová - R2. It's useless to have 3 parallel expressways so close to each other - R2, R3 and R5. Not to mention we cannot afford them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qwert said:


> It's possible and I hope it will be introduced. Right now it's the best time to do that because almost all signs have to be replaced due to the new Road Law anyway


Tell us more


----------



## seem

Qwert said:


> It's possible and I hope it will be introduced. Right now it's the best time to do that because almost all signs have to be replaced due to the new Road Law anyway. It's much better than the current system which is messy. Now plenty of motorways and expressways share the same route. For example between Žiar nad Hronom and Zvolen there is a common section of R1, R2 and R3:nuts:.
> 
> But, I would be able to imagine even better numbering scheme. For example D4 should be IMO renamed to D0. Some new expressways could be motorways. But that would require also revision of the Slovak Technical Norm (STN) which concerns road standards.
> 
> And R3 should be rerouted. It's pretty much stupid to build it as it's planned now. It should be something like D1 - Martin - Turčianske Teplice - (tunnel Sklené) - Handlová - R2. It's useless to have 3 parallel expressways so close to each other - R2, R3 and R5. Not to mention we cannot afford them.


It`s a pity that R1 is not motorway. It supposed to be D22,5? As I know it wasn`t approved. 

even better if R1 and R2 will be motorway, but R1 is now under construction and it going to be expressway, so .. 

and R2 is already projected as a expressway, so I hope there will be some change in law with standarts. That`s only hope. 

_In fact, there is no so big difference between motorway and expressway. In fact, as it is in a norm, expressway is a kind of a motorway._ 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Tell us more


You`d like to know more about new ugly signs or more about it?


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> That new numbering would be really better. :cheers:
> 
> Do you know if it is possible for next years?


I suppose that it is posible after building of two West-East routes between BA and KE. D1 and todays R1+R2. So it is so far away.


----------



## Qwert

veteran said:


> I suppose that it is posible after building of two West-East routes between BA and KE. D1 and todays R1+R2. So it is so far away.


It's not necessary to build all motorways and expressways if we just want to introduce new numbering scheme.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Tell us more


As was already mentioned in this thread in the beginning of this year new Road Law was passed which besides other things introduced some new signs and changed plenty of current ones. As a result of it all destination and distance signs on motorways and expressways and plenty of such signs on other roads have to replaced. For now there are new signs mostly on new or reconstructed sections, but in upcoming years (I think until 2012) all signs which don't meet the criteria by the new law have to be changed.


----------



## Qwert

> Motorways:
> 
> D1 Northern Motorway: Bratislava – Trnava – Trenčín – Žilina – Prešov – Košice – Ukrainian border
> D2 Záhorie Motorway: Czech border - Kúty – Malacky – Bratislava - Hungarian border
> D3 Kysue Motorway: Žilina – Kysucké Nové Mesto – Čadca– Skalité, štátna hranica SR/Poľsko
> D4 Bratislava Motorway Ring: Austrian border - Jarovce – Rovinka – Ivanka pri Dunaji – tunnel Karpaty – Stupava – Austrian border
> 
> Expressways:
> 
> R1 Southern Expressway: Trnava – Sereď – Nitra – Žarnovica – Žiar nad Hronom – Zvolen – Lučenec – Rimavská Sobota – Rožňava – Košice (D1)
> R2 Horná Nitra Expressway: Trenčín – Bánovce n/B – Prievidza – Žiar nad Hronom
> R3 Turiec Expressway: Martin – Žiar nad Hronom
> R4 Hont Expressway: Hungarian border - Šahy – Krupina - Zvolen
> R5 Nízke Tatry Expressway: Zvolen – Banská Bystrica – Ružomberok
> R6 Orava Expressway: _Kraľovany/Ružomberok_ – Dolný Kubín – Trstená - Polish border
> R7 Danube-Ipeľ Expressway: Bratislava – Dunajská Streda – Nové Zámky – Šahy – Veľký Krtíš – Lučenec
> R8 Topoľčany Expressway: Nitra – Topoľčany – Bánovce n/B
> R9 Zlín Expressway: Czech border - Lysá pod Makytou – Púchov
> R10 Silesian Expressway: Czech border - Svrčinovec – D3
> R11 Košice Expressway: Hungarian border - Milhosť – Košice
> R12 Šariš Expressway: Prešov – Giraltovce – Svidník – Vyšný Komárnik - Polish border
> 
> R21 Nitra Northern Artery: Lehota (R1) – Nitra - Selenec (R1)
> R22 Zvolen Southern Artery: Budča (R1) – Zvolen - Zvolenská Slatina (R1)
> R23 Košice South-Eastern Artery: Budimír – Košice – Šaca


OK, so here is map. R23 is probably Košice inner ring (current I/50 and I/68) which is not at the map. Maybe I will add it later.


----------



## veteran

Qwert said:


> For now there are new signs mostly on new or reconstructed sections, but in upcoming years (I think until 2012) all signs which don't meet the criteria by the new law have to be changed.


Yse, "old signs" should be changed till June 2012. But what about newly-changed signs after renumbering of expressways? 

BTW: We should think about renumbering of our 1st-, 2nd- and of course 3rd-class-roads too.


----------



## Qwert

veteran said:


> Yse, "old signs" should be changed till June 2012. But what about newly-changed signs after renumbering of expressways?
> 
> BTW: We should think about renumbering of our 1st-, 2nd- and of course 3rd-class-roads too.


New signs are for now mostly at D1 and R1 so they can stay, because their numbers won't change. There are some signs also at new section of R3, they can be modified by some sticker which would replace the old number.

It would be great to renumber also the rest of the roads. The old Czechoslovakian numbering doesn't have big sense nowadays. But for now we cannot be sure if it will happen at least on motorways and expressways. I don't know if the authorities have already thought about other roads too.


----------



## veteran

Qwert said:


> I don't know if the authorities have already thought about other roads too.


They have. But it was considered like so expensive.


----------



## seem

* Expressway R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie*










_pics from_


----------



## SGJ

*SGJ Slovakia Road Trip 2009 - Part 3*

Greetings all,

I'm halfway through my Slovakia drive - here is the next instalment of photos for you.

Sunday 26th April 2009

After a night in Poprad, I’m heading west to look around the town.









On I-18, still heading west. D1 was partly completed at the time – I believe there are more open sections today.









After a short drive along I-18, D1 starts again westbound. The High Tatras provide a dramatic backdrop here.









Approaching the short Lucivna tunnel.









Turning here to head back eastbound. This is the famous pink paint used on this motorway section – it looks very nice!?!









The Lucivna tunnel from the opposite side, this time.









After the tunnel, it’s back on the short I-18 section then back on to D1, which bypasses Poprad to the north.









Soon after Poprad, D1 drops to half profile.









Approaching the end of this section of D1 at Janovce. Beautiful view down into the valley.









Back on to I-18. The road signs need close attention to read them now…









Stunning view of the town of Levoca.









Passing through Levoca, a World Heritage site (which also includes the nearby Spis castle).









Despite not being highway, I-18 is good quality in this area.









Passing Spis castle.









Back on to D1, another half profile section.









Approaching Branisko tunnel, half finished.









Nearer Presov, we’re back to full profile…









…But not for long. Back on I-18 again, another good quality section.









Passing underneath the route of as yet unbuilt D1.









Into Presov. I imagine this junction might be busy at certain times.









Be careful not to miss this sign…









…But I wanted to go straight on anyway. East of Presov, I believe this is the easternmost 2x2 road in Slovakia.









Back towards Presov, approaching the junction for Kosice.









On D1 again after a short drive down the western side of Presov. This is, I believe, one of the oldest sections of highway in Slovakia.









The highway has just finished, and E50 turns off here to go through Michalovce and eventually to the Ukrainian border.









Driving around the “ring road” of Kosice after a short stop in the city.









I-50 heads west through most of southern Slovakia. It’s just after lunch, and that will be my route during the afternoon…









More photos in a few days!


----------



## SGJ

Miguel_PL said:


> Can I ask which road quality drops dramatically? After the Zwardoń border crossing you have the new stretch of S69 expressway with the Laliki Tunnel hno:


Hi Miguel_PL,

I don't remember any tunnels along S69 when I travelled the route last year. After about 3km of brand new road around Zwardon, I then had to drive along a slow, twisty section for maybe 10km. Temporary traffic lights controlled one section where only one lane was open.

There were some new sections nearer Bielsko-Blana though, I do remember.

I hope to do the same journey in 1 or 2 years, so I look forward to driving on the new sections in this area!

Regards from the UK.


----------



## albanmustafa

^^ 

Tunnel along s69 was opened in this year.


----------



## Qwert

Thank you SGJ, it's a pity there is not more photos of Northern D1, but I think you were driving there at night.


SGJ said:


> …But I wanted to go straight on anyway. East of Presov, I believe this is the easternmost 2x2 road in Slovakia.
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1852/img1058jc.jpg


No, it's not. There are some 2x2 roads also eastwards from this place.


BTW, I've replaced the new numbering map in my previous post, so now also R23 is visible. But, IMO this road doesn't fully meet all expressway criteria: http://img139.imageshack.us/i/mapaslovanie2.gif/


----------



## SGJ

Qwert said:


> Thank you SGJ, it's a pity there is not more photos of Northern D1, but I think you were driving there at night.


Hi Qwert,

You're right - I wanted to go all the way back to Ruzomberok the following morning during daylight hours, but there wasn't time in my itinerary.

That means no photographic evidence of, for example, the oldest highway in Slovakia (I think!), the bit of D1 which is not quite highway standard, Liptovsky Mikulas and some other things.

Maybe in 2011 or 2012, I'll have the chance to do the route again. I regret not driving along the section between Zilina and Ruzomberok, and exploring some other roads in that area - that's high on my list of priorities!



Qwert said:


> No, it's not. There are some 2x2 roads also eastwards from this place.


Apologies - my bad. I assume the Svidnik bypass is 2x2, but I don't think it was open in April last year. Which other 2x2 roads are there?

I have to say that my favourite part of the whole drive was from Kosice to Zvolen - hopefully Part 4 will make this clear!


----------



## veteran

SGJ said:


> I assume the Svidnik bypass is 2x2, but I don't think it was open in April last year.


Svidnik bypass is only 1+1 and it hasn't been opened yet. There are huge problems with sanation of some hill. In March 2010 it was assumed opening in June, but it is rather unprobable.


----------



## Qwert

SGJ said:


> Hi Qwert,
> 
> You're right - I wanted to go all the way back to Ruzomberok the following morning during daylight hours, but there wasn't time in my itinerary.
> 
> That means no photographic evidence of, for example, the oldest highway in Slovakia (I think!), the bit of D1 which is not quite highway standard, Liptovsky Mikulas and some other things.
> 
> Maybe in 2011 or 2012, I'll have the chance to do the route again. I regret not driving along the section between Zilina and Ruzomberok, and exploring some other roads in that area - that's high on my list of priorities!


The oldest motorway in Slovakia is D2. More precisely its section north-western from Bratislava. The section of D1 you are talking about is a bit newer.

Road between Žilina and Ružomberok is indeed nice, but my favourite road in that area is local road between village Terchová and ski centre Vrátna (map). It offers breathtaking views:
















www.panoramio.com



SGJ said:


> Apologies - my bad. I assume the Svidnik bypass is 2x2, but I don't think it was open in April last year. Which other 2x2 roads are there?


No, as veteran said, Svidník bypass is 2x1. But, there are some urban and I think also few rural 2x2 roads in the easternmost part of the country.


----------



## AlexisMD

^^
very beautiful
i like such roads :cheers:


----------



## caicoo

too much rain over paradise (17.05)


----------



## veteran

*Map of Slovak Highways and Expressways*

Click and it will be larger


----------



## Qwert

^^Good work, veterankay:.



caicoo said:


> too much rain over paradise (17.05)


Now people who asked why the motorways has been build on pillars can see the answer.


----------



## KDE

veteran said:


> Click and it will be larger
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3959/svka.png


http://www.dialnice.info/viewtopic.php?t=5263
According to Choma, R2 and R3 will be connected in Raztocno. Is it changed?


----------



## gmbh

> East of Presov, I believe this is the easternmost 2x2 road in Slovakia.


no, road II/582 from michalovce to lake zemplinska sirava has 2x2 lanes.

veteran, prepare works aren´t motorways U/C. it´s only blast before elections. dead-line of financial closing was carrying-over 5 times. 

the dead-line for opening PPP1 is min. 39 months SINCE fin. closing and for finalization is it 45 months. for PPP3 there aren´t any official dead-lines.


----------



## veteran

KDE said:


> http://www.dialnice.info/viewtopic.php?t=5263
> According to Choma, R2 and R3 will be connected in Raztocno. Is it changed?


No, it isn't. Qwert has written on slovak thread that it should be connected on R1 in Šášovské Podhradie. I chceked it and it will be prefered to connect R3 to R2 near by Handlová (Ráztočno)


----------



## Qwert

veteran said:


> No, it isn't. Qwert has written on slovak thread that it should be connected on R1 in Šášovské Podhradie. I chceked it and it will be prefered to connect R3 to R2 near by Handlová (Ráztočno)


Officially it's still supposed to end at interchange with R1 near Šášovské Podhradie. But National Motorway Company is preparing only variant which is supposed to end at interchange with R2 near Handlová. It simply makes much more sense this way. You could leave it as it is at the map, because it will be very probably built like this.

BTW, there is quite impressive progress on PPP sections of D1 considering they are according to some forumers not U/C:lol::

*D1 Hubová - Ivachnová (between Martin and Ružomberok)*











































































*D1 Jánovce - Jablonov (between Poprad and Prešov)*


































































































Source: www.dialnice.info


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like the slope on that last pic could come down with some rain any time.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like the slope on that last pic could come down with some rain any time.


Those photos were uploaded on 11 May (thus taken probably a day sooner). Since then there was quite rainy weather and floods. I would like to see how that slope looks like now. But, the road under the slope is I/18 - main road between Žilina and Prešov. I would certainly hear about its closing.


----------



## HiRazor

Why are the railings/other steel structures on one part of the bridge red while on the other green? Looks weird.


----------



## bogdymol

HiRazor said:


> http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image.php?mode=medium&album_id=121&image_id=8634
> 
> Why are the railings/other steel structures on one part of the bridge red while on the other green? Looks weird.


Together with the almost white concrete you get the Hungarian flag :lol: *|||||||||*


----------



## i15

Well, it's still better than magenta (pink) color used on steel structures on motorway under High Tatras :bash:


----------



## Qtya

i15 said:


> Well, it's still better than magenta (pink) color used on steel structures on motorway under High Tatras :bash:


I have never understood this coloring constraint... hno:


----------



## seem

^^ Colour used on steel structures depends on the colour of maintenance centre on the section of a motorway. Who know`s why this one in Poprad has pink. Poprad is located in "Spiš" (Szepes/Spisz/Zips) region in the past it was also county (župa/megye). 

^^_coat of arms is combination of blue and red, anyway pink colour is not used on a coat of arms _


----------



## i15

seem said:


> ^^ Colour used on steel structures depends on the colour of maintenance centre on the section of a motorway.]


I know and I don't like this idea. What is the point? Is it so important to show, which maintenance centre mainain certain section of motorway? And using colours such as pink, or yellow is just plain stupid. :bash: Our motorway D1 will look like one big gay rights support flag, when it's finished.


----------



## zagłębiak1

This colours symbolize parts of bridge.


----------



## HiRazor

seem said:


> ^^ Colour used on steel structures depends on the colour of maintenance centre on the section of a motorway.


So the change in colour on the bridge suggests, there is a border between two maintenance centres? Why is the border so awkwardly placed in the middle of a bridge?

Btw what's the purpose of this? Discounts from paint shops? Imo at least in this particular case it really cripples the looks of the bridge.


----------



## Qwert

HiRazor said:


> So the change in colour on the bridge suggests, there is a border between two maintenance centres? Why is the border so awkwardly placed in the middle of a bridge?
> 
> Btw what's the purpose of this? Discounts from paint shops? Imo at least in this particular case it really cripples the looks of the bridge.


No, the bridge and the sections adjacent from both sides belong to the same maintenance centre. From some reason someone made a decision the bridge will have different colour than the rest of the motorway:dunno:. I guess they wanted to emphasize the bridge is something special.

Using different colour for each maintenance centre have aesthetic and practical reasons. Officials simply want the motorway not to be so boring and greyish. Although aesthetics of some of the chosen colours, especially the pink one under the Tatras, is at least questionable:lol:. Due to the practical reasons sections under one maintenance centre have the same colour. It makes maintenance easier. The bridge in Považská Bystrica is an exception though.


----------



## seem

^^ Pink colour under the Tatras is pretty bad, but even worse is (pale) yellow motorway D3 near Žilina. :nuts:


----------



## SGJ

*SGJ Slovakia Road Trip 2009 - Part 5*

Great personages,

Here it is - the last instalment from my drive last year.

Monday 27th April 2009

Leaving Banska Bystrica, heading south along expressway R1.









On R1 westbound. I’m on my way to Trnava for a stop, then overnight in Bratislava again.









I’m diverting off course briefly, heading up I-65 on the long hill from R1 to Kremnica.









Kremnica is a beautiful small town…









… And this is one of the highlights of the whole trip for me. This is the Slovak Mint, where all Slovakia coins (and those of some other countries, like Czech Republic) are produced.









Back down the hill on I-65 towards R1.









R1 does not continue westbound at the moment, so I have to stay on I-65 for the time being.









That’s not a problem, though – even more stunning scenery and very little traffic.









Expressway R1 starts again just before Zarnovica.









Brief section with 3 lanes – presumably one is a climbing lane for slow vehicles.









A pretty older-style road sign for I-65, which snakes around R1 in this area.









There are lots of water towers in this part of Slovakia.









Back on I-65, now a much straighter road than before. There are many police speed traps in this area.









Bypassing Nitra to the north.









I imagine this roundabout must get busy at certain times of the day and week, but on a Monday afternoon, it’s not too bad.









Expressway starts again soon after leaving Nitra behind.









Here is the first sight of a highway sign for a very long time. I’m nowhere near D1 yet but it’s good to have advance warning 









Much flatter landscapes in this part of Slovakia.









Cloverleaf junction with D1 just outside Trnava…









… And on the way into Trnava.









I drove to Bratislava during the night, staying in a hotel quite close to the airport.

Tuesday 28th April 2009

There are many complicated road signs in Bratislava. This road is still D1 even though the sign only mentions other highway numbers. I-2 splits here to run alongside D1.









Approaching the short 2x4 section westbound. These are the last few hundred metres of D1.









On D2 northbound. The highway seems quiet, just after the rush hour on a Tuesday morning.









Approaching the Sitina tunnel.









In the tunnel.









In between Bratislava and Malacky. There was no evidence of building the D4 junction when I travelled along the route – I think construction started very soon afterwards.









This is the last junction before the border. More police wait in the trees, to try to catch you speeding.









The Czech – Slovak border control post.









Bye bye Slovakia! It was a great few days, and I hope to see you again very soon!









That’s all folks – maybe I’ll do the route again in a year or two. Regards to all!


----------



## mirolesko

Tomorrow (Monday) 7.6.2010 will be opened parts of D1 - Svinia-Prešov west at 15:00, Jablonov-Studenec and Studenec-Beharovce at 16:30. At the ceremony will be prime minister Robert Fico, director of NDS Igor Choma and director slovak goverment of Transport Ľubomír Vážny.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Too bad that short section near Bertotovce isn´t finished yet. Why do they build this motorway so fragmented in eastern Slovakia?


----------



## Qwert

Thank you, SGJ, great photos. I'm looking forward your next visit:cheers:.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Too bad that short section near Bertotovce isn´t finished yet. Why do they build this motorway so fragmented in eastern Slovakia?


They build what is prepared. They don't care if those prepared sections are next to each other or if there's a gap between them. Preparations of particular sections have always more or less different pace. BTW, the section near Bertotovce is part of PPP 1 project.

Frankly, those sections in Eastern Slovakia aren't actually that needed. Quality of I/18 is quite good there and traffic isn't very big. They are being build for sake of continuous motorway politicians want to have ASAP. There are way more important motorways or expressways which unfortunately have to waithno:. Plenty of them isn't even prepared for construction yet.


----------



## gmbh

> Why do they build this motorway so fragmented in eastern Slovakia?


in eastern Slovakia isn't very big traffic but the road is partly quite good and partly not good. bertotovce is section fricovce-svinia - good road, but road quality in hilly country changes suddenly and the next section (svinia-presov) is one of the worst with many tragical accidents.


----------



## Kate.Kuj

Hello,
Do You know are there any flood problems on road Barwinek, Svidnik, Presov, Kosice, SK-HU? I will be driving this road from 5 pm today. 
Thanks for any information.


----------



## veteran

^^ You should not have problems. Motorway D1 PO-KE was yesterday partly under water, but now it's OK. Farewell


----------



## caicoo

^^What I've heard, there are some damages on the road right behind the border on the Polish side


----------



## Kate.Kuj

Yep,
Road in Dukla is totally damaged. There are diversions.
I'm worried about SK-HU - Miskolc, Hungarian forumers say its closed. I hope they will open it.


----------



## zsimi80

bogdymol said:


> Together with the almost white concrete you get the Hungarian flag :lol: *|||||||||*


I like it


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Hi guys, do you have info about road conditions in the areas around Kosice, Presov, Bardejov. My cousin is traveling from Romania to Poland and when she was coming to Romania she had problems with floods in Slovakia and Hungary.


----------



## Qwert

DrX said:


> The elections results are AMAZING. In the following map the red color represents the districts where the old ruling parties won, the blue color represents the regions where the new coalition parties won:


I agree they are amazing, we were waiting for it long time. But in other things I slightly disagree. For example I like this map more. The strongest party:











DrX said:


> I hope everybody can see the north-vs-south split and cities (Bratislava & Kosice; but also other regional capitals) vs. rural areas (+Zilina) split (note that Trencin should really be also red - the only reason why they're not is that their favorite totalitarian Meciar's HZDS did not make it to the parliament and so its votes aren't reflected in the map). I hope it's clear that the supporters of the old parties are concentrated in the regions into which the old government directed all the infrastructure funding (mainly D1 BA-ZA and D3 construction near Zilina, but also Trencin and Presov in the north; partially also the region between Nitra and Banska Bystrica along R1).


I think the map above explains everything.



DrX said:


> So, I expect the new government to change the priorities dramatically. The first steps are likely to be:
> 1. stopping the overpriced PPP projects 1 (Martin-Presov) and 3 (tunnel near Zilina), as well as the ex-prime-minister's private R8 to his home town, and the marginal D3 from Zilina to the north (which has low importance for Slovakia, and has no equivalent on the Polish side: they build a small expressway, clearly inferior to their highway A1 to Ostrava and 4-lane expressway to Cesky Tesin, while we plan to build our "third most important highway" D3 Zilina-PL border)


Now it seems PPP projects will be "reconsidered" not cancelled. PPP is the only way how to built D1 in close future. State budget and EU funds don't contain enough resources for it. Question only is whether there will be new PPP projects or the current ones will be modified.

R8 is not Fico's private expressway. There were plans for new first class road to replace old I/64 long before Fico. He just changed the first class road to 2x1 expressway which is almost the same price-wise. This expressway is actually much more needed that your beloved R4. Traffic volumes on I/64 are like 4 times bigger that on I/68 (road parallel to R4) with big amount of heavy trucks and the main problem is majority of the current road is within built-up area what cannot be said about I/68.

D3 is everything but useless, high traffic volumes, large share of trucks, what other reasons you need to build a motorway? Of course some sections can be built latter.



DrX said:


> 2. starting the R4 section Kosice-Hungarian border for which everything's ready and which has been delayed mainly because the only things the old government cared about was opening the viaduct in Povazska Bystrica and other highway sections in their northern strongholds. This should be followed by an expedited preparation of R2 Kosice-Zvolen-Trenčín, as well as D1 Kosice-Michalovce and R7 (near Bratislava as well as Dunajska Streda - Nove zamky)


R4 will be unfortunately build no matter what government seize the power. Sorry, but this argument about Považská Bystrica is hilarious. Preparation of R2, R7 and D1 will just continue. I hope there won't be only preparation, but also actual construction.



DrX said:


> 3. reorganization of the former PPP1 a PPP3 projects to be funded from the EU and the state budget.


Already answered.



DrX said:


> Overall, the main priority of the new government is to be efficient. So, I expect that they will maximize the utilization of EU funds for highway construction. And that means, among other things, that 33% of the funding will have to go to Eastern Slovakia which means that all the highway network could be finished here in the next 5-10 years (not like up to now when 0 km of highways has been finished in the Kosice region since Slovakia was established in 1993). So, a lot of good news for a more balanced development of the country.


I still fail to see what point has finishing motorways and expressway network in Eastern Slovakia without connecting it to the rest of the country:dunno:. D1 form Košice to the west is much more important that D1 from Košice to the Ukrainian border. R2 from Košice to the west is much more important than R4 to Hungary and Poland.



DrX said:


> A bit of wishful thinking here  . So, let us see....


Loads of wishful thinking in your post:lol:.



czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> if Hungarians start construction of M30 Miskolc-border as well, connection with R4 may be an alternative even for KE-BA route, however more expensive
> and also an option for going from Poland to Romania, via Miskolc and Debrecen


Hungarians won't start construction of (2x2) M30 in like 10 years or more. There's no need for that. Also in Slovakia just small improvements on the current road from Košice to the border would be enough for years. But it has no point to discuss it, construction of R4 will start soon anyway.


----------



## Qwert

Capt.Vimes said:


> Hi guys, do you have info about road conditions in the areas around Kosice, Presov, Bardejov. My cousin is traveling from Romania to Poland and when she was coming to Romania she had problems with floods in Slovakia and Hungary.


There are no limitations due to the floods in Slovakia and actually I don't remember any major road closed due to the recent floods. Only the border crossing Vyšný Komárnik - Barwinek (PL) is closed for vehicles above 3.5 t, but the problem is on Polish side.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Qwert said:


> There are no limitations due to the floods in Slovakia and actually I don't remember any major road closed due to the recent floods. Only the border crossing Vyšný Komárnik - Barwinek (PL) is closed for vehicles above 3.5 t, but the problem is on Polish side.


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## DrX

Capt.Vimes said:


> Thanks :cheers:


As can be expected, Qwert has no idea about what's happening in Eastern Slovakia. Many sections of the road between Kosice and Miskolc have been closed last week due to the flooding, including the Milhost-Tornyosnemeti border crossing. All of them have been open since then. So, no problem.

PS: The Qwert's map is mostly right, but pretty useless (as are his arguments). Who won in individual districts bears no influence on the overall results in the proportional (as opposed to majority) election system as we have in Slovakia (one can win by getting just 1% of vote if all the other parties get 0.99%; but that doesn't mean that he has the mandate to rule).


----------



## Qwert

DrX said:


> As can be expected, Qwert has no idea about what's happening in Eastern Slovakia. Many sections of the road between Kosice and Miskolc have been closed last week due to the flooding, including the Milhost-Tornyosnemeti border crossing. All of them have been open since then. So, no problem.


Do you have troubles with reading? I know many sections of road between Košice and Miskolc were closed, but those sections were AFAIK in Hungary not in Slovakia.



DrX said:


> PS: The Qwert's map is mostly right, but pretty useless (as are his arguments). Who won in individual districts bears no influence on the overall results in the proportional (as opposed to majority) election system as we have in Slovakia (one can win by getting just 1% of vote if all the other parties get 0.99%; but that doesn't mean that he has the mandate to rule).


My point was Smer has big support unfortunately almost everywhere. Its support in particular districts has nothing or very little to do with motorways. Interestingly new government has basically the same priorities concerning motorways as Smer's government - D1.

It's pretty embarrassing for you that this is everything you can reply on. You twaddle and lie and if somebody corrects you all you can say his arguments are uselesshno:.


----------



## DrX

Yup, right ;-)

I said it many times so I'll say it again: nobody says that the construction of D1 should be halted. But, all the parties of the current government agree that infrastructure funding should be also directed to the south (and in particular in the south-east Zvolen-Kosice). So, the only question is about how big a portion of infrastructure funding will go there (during the last government it was NOTHING). The old Dzurinda's government devided funding 60% D1 : 25% R1 (Trnava-Zvolen) : 15% R2 (Zvolen-Kosice). Now R1 will be finished, but R7 has not been even started yet. So, the funding distribution of 60% D1 : 25% R2 : 15% R7 is fairly likely. And that iwill mean that the R1+R2 connection of East and West Slovakia could be finished faster than D1. Specifically, after the R1 Zvolen-Trnava(Bratislava) is finished next year, the only sections missing on this connection from Bratislava to Kosice will be:
75km R2 Zvolen-Ozdany
24km R2 Ozdany-Figa
84km R2 Tornala-Saca
that is total of 183km (compared to approximately 120 or so km currently missing on D1). But, the 183km of R2 is in an incomparably easier terrain, needs only one tunnel (Soroska) and it already now is without any big bottle-necks or big cities on the way (the only town is Zvolen and passing through there will be trouble-free once the Neresnica crossing is finished).

On the other hand, on the north the missing parts are much more difficult (at least two big tunnels, bypasses of four larger towns, difficult terrain, bad climate, problems, problems, problems; the populist governments avoided the difficult BUT IMPORTANT parts and focused on the easy ones so that they could report more finished kms... ). 

So, the R2 KE-ZV could be finished really fast. Or, as a minimum, it could be improved really quickly and cheaply. If they focus on the Soroska tunnel and on building bypasses of towns along this road, the whole section could be passable at 110km/hr in a couple of years.


----------



## DrX

And, to more accurately describe the city-vs-rural division, here's the results (winning party) by districts








(from pravda.sk). Clearly, Bratislava and (downtown) Kosice vs the strong-populist-authoritarians-loving rest of country . 

But, as I described above, what really matters is whether the liberal-conservative coalition (blue from the first map) can win over the extreme-nationalist-leftist-populist coalition (red on the first map).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Weird, in many countries rural areas are less leftist than major cities, in Slovakia it's the other way 'round.


----------



## DrX

Yup, but only in a way. By american standard the "blue" coalition would count as progressive liberals (except for KDH which has conservative Christian values). and what is in slovakia described as center-left parties (Smer, HZDS) are really populist parties with very strong nationalistic and traditionalist (ie extreme right) tendencies (and electorate of old people who wish that the strong communist paternalistic rule came back); not to mention SNS which is right-wing extremist right from the beginning. 

BTW, the situation is VERY similar in the Czech republic, where the center-right ODS used to have more than 50% in Prague (they got very corrupt though, so they lost a lot in the last election).

So, this structure (right-leaning cities) is partially a consequence of the Communist system. But really, at least by the US standards, what we call center-right is definitely liberal (or even social) because the left is much more extreme. E.g., the last "center-right" Slovak government of Mikulas Dzurinda made a right-wing-step of lowering the taxes: but they lowered VAT from like 24% to 19% - still more than, e.g., in Germany. Similarly, they introduced what the leftists called a "paid" health-care. But what they really did was to introduce small fees like a 1EUR fee for every drug prescription, just to curb the over-usage of drugs (we had something like the fifth-highest medical drug consumption per capita in the world). Such things are considered extremely right-wing especially for the older population in post-socialist countries. I hope this helps to understand...

PS: A fairly good description from the Economist is here http://www.economist.com/node/16381292?story_id=16381292 . The only thing I would not agree with is that they refer to Radicova's SDKU-DS as the centre-right Christian Democrats. So, a bit painful explanation: SDKU-DS were originally very liberal, called SDK = Slovak Democratic Coalition. At some point they tried to integrate the Christian Democratic Party (KDH) so they expanded their name to reflect that (they also incorporated the Democratic party DS -> so the resulting name was Slovak Democratic and Christian Union - Democratic Party; SDKU-DS). After a while, a majority of KDH left the SDKU-DS (resulting in dismissal of government in 2006) but they kept their name. And, they are again the party that is the most liberal/open-minded to be capable to lead the current coalition that includes the conservatives (KDH) as well as the strict liberals (SaS). I hope this is enough of an explanation


----------



## Aan

OT:
drx, you are wrong that KDH left SDKU-DS in 2006, they were never in SDKU, they were just part of SDK for 1998 elections because of election system they formed big coalition SDK to defeat Meciar's HZDS and they dismissed it after elections (KDH leaving SDK with few members in SDK as prime minister Dzurinda who was originally also member of KDH), SDKU is successor of SDK after dismiss, in 2002 elections was KDH separate party and they left government coalition (SDKU, SMK and ANO) few months before elections

chris, difference is in rural areas maybe because communists took property (soil) of people few dozens year ago (nationalizing?) and formed state owned agricultural syndicates and now there is only small number of individual farmers living from own soil, so they have leftist tendencies to wait for care from state instead of caring for themself on their own, because they are now mostly employees instead of employers/tradesmen (small traders) and it was similar with everything in rural area, communist just closed all small craft shops so what was once individuals who could take care of themselfes is now bunch of people who just wait for somebody to feed them


----------



## Surel

Aan said:


> OT:
> so what was once individuals who could take care of themselfes is now bunch of people who just wait for somebody to feed them


:nuts: Sure, the few of them that work in the farm syndicate, are just bunch of lazy villagers... So wrong.

No, the explanation is much more prosaic. Both in SK and CZ the countryside has substantial smaller incomes than the cities. The same goes about employement opportunities, etc. Since one of the biggest topics of elections in SK and CZ is the taxation of higher income groups we can see where the picture comes from.

The substantive tax progression that is present in The Netherlands is really unheard of in both countries.


----------



## Qwert

DrX said:


> So, the only question is about how big a portion of infrastructure funding will go there (during the last government it was NOTHING).


Fico's government invested quite some money into preparation of R2 Zvolen - Košice. Fico's government also started construction of all missing sections of R1 Nitra - Tekovské Nemce, Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie, Northern bypass of Banská Bystrica (although this is rather I/66 than R1). Construction of R1 and thus also construction of southern Bratislava - Košice connection was never as massive as during Fico's government.



DrX said:


> The old Dzurinda's government devided funding 60% D1 : 25% R1 (Trnava-Zvolen) : 15% R2 (Zvolen-Kosice). Now R1 will be finished, but R7 has not been even started yet. So, the funding distribution of 60% D1 : 25% R2 : 15% R7 is fairly likely.


They officially divided funding this way, but I'm not sure they actually abided it. You forget one detail, it's not only D1, R2 a R7 which are necessary. Funding cannot be distributed this way, because there are also other important roads to be built.

BTW, 15 % for R7 seems to be way too much. There's only one section prepared (actually it's still not completely prepared too) and it's quite cheap only 56 million €. Not to mention it could be built as PPP project together with D4. This government can only barely start construction of other sections, maybe they will manage to start construction of Dunajská Lužná - Holice, but this still doesn't make 15%.



DrX said:


> And that iwill mean that the R1+R2 connection of East and West Slovakia could be finished faster than D1. Specifically, after the R1 Zvolen-Trnava(Bratislava) is finished next year, the only sections missing on this connection from Bratislava to Kosice will be:
> 75km R2 Zvolen-Ozdany
> 24km R2 Ozdany-Figa
> 84km R2 Tornala-Saca
> that is total of 183km (compared to approximately 120 or so km currently missing on D1). But, the 183km of R2 is in an incomparably easier terrain, needs only one tunnel (Soroska) and it already now is without any big bottle-necks or big cities on the way (the only town is Zvolen and passing through there will be trouble-free once the Neresnica crossing is finished).


In theory it's possible to finish R2 sooner than D1, but it would be useless. For example out of 84 km between Tornaľa and Košice only few kilometres are really necessary until the next elections - tunnel Soroška and short adjacent roads. Instead of this useless 84 km we can build rather badly needed R2 Trenčín - Prievidza which is only 55 km, but current road is in catastrophic shape while road between Tornaľa and Košice is very good (except mountain pass Soroška).

24 km Ožďany - Figa would quite useful, but as 2x1 only of course.

75 km Zvolen - Ožďany is only partially needed. More precisely only 36 km (Zvolen East - Lovinobaňa).



DrX said:


> So, the R2 KE-ZV could be finished really fast. Or, as a minimum, it could be improved really quickly and cheaply. If they focus on the Soroska tunnel and on building bypasses of towns along this road, the whole section could be passable at 110km/hr in a couple of years.


Košice - Zvolen can be solved quite fast, but not as continuous 2x2 expressway. For now 2x2 is needed only between Zvolen and Lovinobaňa, other sections will be 2x1 and the rest won't be built until the capacity of the current road (which quality is very good on many sections) will be exceeded. We have much more important thing to solve than to bypass 2x1 expressway-like national road with 2x1 expressway.


----------



## DrX

Aan: thanks for correcting me - there were too many changes to keep track of.

Qwert: I agree in principle that R2 Zvolen-Kosice has lower intensities than many other highways. But, the reason for that is exactly in that the former Meciar/Slota/Fico's governments completely ignored that region, did not plan any development there, left it without any infrastructure (while they only cared about how to build infrastructure from BA to Trencin, Zilina, Cadca, Poprad). As a consequence of this it was impossible to attract any FDI there, resulting in districts with unemployment rates of 30+% (Rimavska Sobota, Revuca...). So, logically, the intensities aren't as high as elsewhere. You wouldn't expect people on EUR200/month unemployment support to spend their days driving up and down, would you?

If the government wants to improve this situation/correct this imbalance (which is of course political - south is the region that never cared about the establishment of independent Slovakia in the first place) they have to come with a firm commitment that it's in their interest to reduce this extreme regional disparity. And, given the past, it would be logical to direct even a bit more than what is the fair share of the infrastructure funding there. But, I don't expect that to happen. 15% is probably still a very optimistic variant....

The second issue is the cost per km which is easily 5-to-10x higher for the northern highway than for the southern one (which is why PPP2 is running while PPP1/3 are not; PPP2 was expensive but still by far the cheapest of the three). So, even if the intensities in the north were double of the ones in the south, if the division of funding would be proportional to the intensities, it will mean that the southern highway's costs can be paid, while the northern one's just too expensive.

So, there are at least two reasons why R2 KE-ZV should be planned as a continuous 2-lane express way:
- creating a shorter and better (climatically/geographically) alternative for connecting East and West of Slovakia (+KE-BA)
- reducing regional disparities (which within Slovakia are the largest in the EU) and by supporting the infrastructure into the most troubled region in the country


----------



## DrX

Surel said:


> :nuts: Sure, the few of them that work in the farm syndicate, are just bunch of lazy villagers... So wrong.
> 
> No, the explanation is much more prosaic. Both in SK and CZ the countryside has substantial smaller incomes than the cities. The same goes about employement opportunities, etc. Since one of the biggest topics of elections in SK and CZ is the taxation of higher income groups we can see where the picture comes from.
> 
> The substantive tax progression that is present in The Netherlands is really unheard of in both countries.


Surel, the explanation is much more complex. I'll start with Slovakia 'cause there's a slight difference here between SK and CZ:
In the post-socialist era it's been impossible to create a progressive modern social-democratic party here that would gain enough popular support (the failed attempts were SDL, SD, Slobodne forum). In my opinion this is the case for two reasons:
1. there's a large pool of (older) left-leaning voters who really desire the old communist-run country. These people are really attracted by national-socialist populist rhetoric. As a result, strong authoritarian parties with populist social agenda (and extremely corrupt behavior) pop up all the time (HZDS and SMER being the prime examples, but also ZRS)
2. the young progressive social-democrat leaning people are put before the choice of either voting for these populists or voting for parties that have 0 chance of getting elected (like the Slobodne forum / Free forum party of Zuzana Martinakova). Or, they decide that it's better to vote for center-right liberal democrats with which they at least have the certainty that they're not geared towards totalitarianism.

The situation in the Czech republic is different in that they did not even manage to reform their Communist party which is still strong and in the parliament (supported by the older generation).

So, I think the basic difference between the post-communist and the older democracies is that here the older generation represents the communist totalitarianism while in the older democracies it represents the conservative values. The younger generation/cities then represents an alternative to that, which in the old democracies means left-leaning attitudes, while here its often center-right liberals.


----------



## Surel

Since this is OT topic, perhaps someone should move it to another section. Just quick reply.

I agree that the communistic history influences current socio-political setup. You are right that KSC in CZ still gets around 10 %, but it slowly dies out. In Slovakia it stopped its existence. I would also agree that HZDS was sort of similar obscure party. However I cannot agree with saying that SMER or CSSD are not modern social democrats, because they are. They might be playing more populistic note now and then, however their programme is based on the same social democratic principles as in the similar parties around europe (being this said, I am not their voter, nor member).

The idea, that being leftish meens being communist was wery well imprinted into the czechs and slovaks by the right wing parties, and serves as stigmatizing tool for them. "voting left is bad" that is the slogan (viz the clip with Madl and Issova for instance).

I agree with the last paragraph of yours. However it is not only age, but I would say primarly the income and employement opportunities that makes your vote. Since the younger generation has on average higher incomes, especially as they moved to the cities, this is another piece in the mosaic.


----------



## DrX

Surel, I mostly agree. Except that I think SMER's willingness to govern with the right-wing extremists disqualifies it as a party of any values. Moreover, their behavior was so corrupt and explicitly anti-social with respect to regional disparities (they eliminated the previous government's rules that tried to preferably direct FDI to the economically lagging regions; they ignored infrastructure in those regions) that I really don't think you can call them social democrats. Of course, it's the "center-right" that will again have to try to correct those things.

But, back to the highways. Two articles (in Slovak) mostly confirming my posts from above:
1. most recent unemployment rate by district is shown in a map here http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5432323/nezamestnanost-na-slovensku-v-maji-mierne-klesla.html . note the red in the south-east
2. the future coalition declares one of the points in their governmental program will be to construct the "southern highway" http://hnonline.sk/slovensko/c1-44390110-figel-do-programu-vlady-sa-zrejme-dostane-aj-juzna-dialnica


----------



## seem

* D1 Jablonov - Behárovce*

_older pics from
_


















bad sign


----------



## SureThing_II

repost?


----------



## i15

seem, feel free to post my pictures from dialnice.info, just make sure they haven't been posted before by myself


----------



## Aan

LTVM said:


> Dnes som niečo natočil, no v opačnom smere ako minule





LTVM said:


> dalsie videjka


repost


----------



## SKroads

DrX said:


> Yup, right ;-)
> 
> And that iwill mean that the R1+R2 connection of East and West Slovakia could be finished faster than D1. Specifically, after the R1 Zvolen-Trnava(Bratislava) is finished next year, the only sections missing on this connection from Bratislava to Kosice will be:
> 75km R2 Zvolen-Ozdany
> 24km R2 Ozdany-Figa
> 84km R2 Tornala-Saca
> that is total of 183km (compared to approximately 120 or so km currently missing on D1). But, the 183km of R2 is in an incomparably easier terrain, needs only one tunnel (Soroska) and it already now is without any big bottle-necks or big cities on the way (the only town is Zvolen and passing through there will be trouble-free once the Neresnica crossing is finished).


Between Bratislava and Kosice missing 105 km on D1 (102 km with tunnel Korbelka). On R1+R2 between Trnava and Kosice-Saca missing about 240 km. On D1 are all sections prepared to start the construction (except Presov, west - Presov,south). On R2 are planned more than one tunnel.


----------



## gmbh

> On R1+R2 between Trnava and Kosice-Saca missing about 240 km. On D1 are all sections prepared to start the construction (except Presov, west - Presov,south)


and in spite of this facts is the southern road still more atractive...
R1 is complete or U/C, on R2 missing about 180 km - cca 100 km are suffiecient roads. the rest is under preparation (often for 6 years) and there is no problem to finance it. D1 have chronic problem with money that´s why the new government don´t talk about deadlines of ending.


----------



## SKroads

gmbh said:


> and in spite of this facts is the southern road still more atractive...
> R1 is complete or U/C, on R2 missing about 180 km - cca 100 km are suffiecient roads. the rest is under preparation (often for 6 years) and there is no problem to finance it. D1 have chronic problem with money that´s why the new government don´t talk about deadlines of ending.


New government don't talk about deadlines on D1?
"Chýbajúce úseky diaľnice D1 medzi Bratislavou a Košicami by mohli byť dokončené do roku 2014. Pripustil to minister dopravy Ján Figeľ po stredajšom zasadnutí vlády s tým, že prioritou ministerstva v programovom vyhlásení vlády bude intenzívne pokračovanie rozvoja diaľničnej siete."
http://www.webnoviny.sk/slovensko/dialnicu-bratislavy-kosice-maju-posta/186241-clanok.html

More attractive is road Zilina - Martin (tunnel Visnove) with 25 000 cars/24h or Roznava - Jablonov nad Turnou (tunnel Soroska) with 5 000 cars/24h?


----------



## seem

SKroads said:


> More attractive is road Zilina - Martin (tunnel Visnove) with 25 000 cars/24h or Roznava - Jablonov nad Turnou (tunnel Soroska) with 5 000 cars/24h?


I bet it would be over 30 000/35 000. This was counted in 2005. We will see this summer.


----------



## seem

*R1 Beladice - Tekovské Nemce*

after a very, very long time new pics of this part of U/C R1 (now about 50 km of R1 U/C) 

_pics from 
_


----------



## gmbh

> New government don't talk about deadlines on D1?


they talk about "high standart connection", if they would mean complete motorway they talk about completion of it. the title is journalist´s work.... what hag wanted so hag dreamed...

alleged 30.000 AADT is very well...so let´s build it as REALLY PPP project and repay it by 30.000 AADT not by state budged because state budged doens´t have 1,5 bil. € for this not so long section.


----------



## seem

*Urban motorway D1 in our capital and biggest city - Bratislava*

pisc from - imhd.sk in really bad quality

_Why it is called "Prístavný most"/Harbour bridge? 
_









_and they are going to build there another road - R7 :nuts:
_









_direction Žilina/Košice
_


----------



## i15

SKroads said:


> More attractive is road Zilina - Martin (tunnel Visnove) with 25 000 cars/24h or Roznava - Jablonov nad Turnou (tunnel Soroska) with 5 000 cars/24h?


To be correct, traffic between Zilina and Martin was 21000-24000 and road between Roznava and Jablonov (mountain pass included) had 6400-7300 AADT


----------



## SKroads

i15 said:


> To be correct, traffic between Zilina and Martin was 21000-24000 and road between Roznava and Jablonov (mountain pass included) had 6400-7300 AADT


Near Roznava was on road I/50 lowest value 5233 AADT in year 2005. Between Zilina and Martin was lowest value 21 209 AADT in year 2005. Directly on Soroska was 6361 AADT.

Tunnel Visnove have planned lenght 7460 m, tunnel Soroska 4650 - 4980 m.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the next road opening in Slovakia?


----------



## seem

R3	Trstená - bypass (half profile) - 7,200 km
R3	Horná Štubňa - bypass (half profile) - 4,321 km
R4	Svidník - bypass (half profile) - 4,573 km

just these "motorways" for this year

and next year sections on a R1 cca 50 km, it`s so bad


----------



## DrX

SKroads said:


> Between Bratislava and Kosice missing 105 km on D1 (102 km with tunnel Korbelka). On R1+R2 between Trnava and Kosice-Saca missing about 240 km. On D1 are all sections prepared to start the construction (except Presov, west - Presov,south). On R2 are planned more than one tunnel.


SKroads, did you even read the previous page (82) of this forum (or are you just a new nick for Qwert)? All your points have been answered there...


----------



## gmbh

> Near Roznava was on road I/50 lowest value 5233 AADT in year 2005. Between Zilina and Martin was lowest value 21 209 AADT in year 2005. Directly on Soroska was 6361 AADT.
> 
> Tunnel Visnove have planned lenght 7460 m, tunnel Soroska 4650 - 4980 m.


this conversation makes no sense at all. soroska has no elaborated project only approved environmental study. so they can start the construction in cca 2014.

if you want to compare something, we can talk abou prices, for 50 km bypasses between Zvolen and Kosice we pay about 300 mil. €. tunnel visnove costs about 700 mil. € and whole section with lietavska lucka - hricovske podhradie (25 km) costs 1,5 bil. €. 

whole section ZA-PO costs about 3-3,5 bil. €. government has about 1 bil. in eu funds and maybe they can borrow about another 1 bil. from pension funds.


----------



## SKroads

gmbh said:


> this conversation makes no sense at all. soroska has no elaborated project only approved environmental study. so they can start the construction in cca 2014.
> 
> if you want to compare something, we can talk abou prices, for 50 km bypasses between Zvolen and Kosice we pay about 300 mil. €. tunnel visnove costs about 700 mil. € and whole section with lietavska lucka - hricovske podhradie (25 km) costs 1,5 bil. €.
> 
> whole section ZA-PO costs about 3-3,5 bil. €. government has about 1 bil. in eu funds and maybe they can borrow about another 1 bil. from pension funds.


300 mil. € for 50 km on R2 is possible only in half profile and without tunnels, without interchanges.

This state expertise for section Hricovske Podhradie - Dubna Skala is similar like expertise for section D3 Zilina,Strazov - Brodno. 4,25 long section with 2,2 km long tunnel and bridges with total length 2 km, one interchange - state expertise 280 mil. €. Skanska offer price 163 mil. €. 

Road tunnel Eiksund in Norwey is 7.765 kilometres long, opened in year 2008 - total cost 123.3 million euro. Tunnel with similar length like Visnove, full profile ~ 246 mil. euro.


----------



## DrX

SKroads said:


> 300 mil. € for 50 km on R2 is possible only in half profile and without tunnels, without interchanges.


Nonsense: 15km of full-profile R4 KE-HU with interchanges is EUR78mil in current prices. So, without the tunnel, 50km of R2 in similar terrain is 240mil EUR including everything; and you have 60mil EUR left towards the tunnel (or to construct another 10km of highway)!


----------



## SKroads

DrX said:


> Nonsense: 15km of full-profile R4 KE-HU with interchanges is EUR78mil in current prices. So, without the tunnel, 50km of R2 in similar terrain is 240mil EUR including everything; and you have 60mil EUR left towards the tunnel (or to construct another 10km of highway)!


OK, but length is only 14,19 km only 1 interchange and 1 connection to road I/68. Than it is 274 mil E/50 km. This section is total flat and landscape between Zvolen - Lucenec is something another. Ozdany bypass in half profile without intrechange - cost about 9,5 mil.E/km. R2 Figa or R2 Tornala, it was some years ago about 5-6 mil.E/km, both sections in half profile.

On D1 are sections with cost about 10 mil.E/km, but diffucult section can cost about 40 mil.E/km. On these higher cost sections is traffic between 15000 and 25 000 AADT, but near Hungary border was in year 2005 on I/68 traffic 2105 AADT.


----------



## DrX

SKroads said:


> OK, but length is only 14,19 km only 1 interchange and 1 connection to road I/68. Than it is 274 mil E/50 km. This section is total flat and landscape between Zvolen - Lucenec is something another. Ozdany bypass in half profile without intrechange - cost about 9,5 mil.E/km. R2 Figa or R2 Tornala, it was some years ago about 5-6 mil.E/km, both sections in half profile.
> 
> On D1 are sections with cost about 10 mil.E/km, but diffucult section can cost about 40 mil.E/km. On these higher cost sections is traffic between 15000 and 25 000 AADT, but near Hungary border was in year 2005 on I/68 traffic 2105 AADT.


Ozdany and Figa were pretty much the most difficult portions of R2 KE-ZV (after Soroska). On D1, the PPP1 project has the total final price (after 30 years of repayment) of 9000 mln EUR/75km, that's ON AVERAGE 120mln EUR/km!!! And PPP1+PPP3 (with the huge tunnel) would cost 17000 mln EUR/100km, so 170mln EUR/km. At the same time, the already cheap R2 and R4 can be financed from EU, so the Slovak taxpayer pays only 15% of the 5.5mln EUR/km, AND THAT IS 0.8mln EUR/km!!!! Compare that to the 170mlnEUR/km cost of the PPP1+3 on D1 and only a crazy person can say that it's justifiable to pay 212x more per km for D1. Or, are the intensities on D1 212x higher????

BTW, traffic intensities right at the borders are relatively low everywhere (including on D2 which is why the Hungarians never bothered with constructing 4 lanes near Bratislava), so I am fine if they don't build the last 2km of the R4 KE-HU highway near the border. But, given how cheap and internationally important the R4 is, I think it's OK to construct it all the way (in particular now after the M31 connector was open near Budapest; btw the cost of that was 6,5 mil EUR/km of a real concrete highway in a complex hilly region just outside the city!).

And, when comparing the intensities along south-east R2 to the north-east D1, the differences in the intensities aren't dramatic. But, given that all the Mečiar/Slota/Fico governments completely ignored any development in the region between ZV and KE over the last 20 years (resulting in very little FDI, mainly because of bad road infrastructure and 35% unemployment), it's not surprising that the intensities are a bit lower.

Anyways, the program statement of the new government was published yesterday. And, it contains a lot of good news about normalizing the highway construction as well as working on eliminating the regional disparities (e.g., by de-centralizing the mechanism of application for regional development EU funds from the central government to the regional governments - how simple and I'm sure it will change the current status: over the last 4 years the biggest chunk of the funds went to Slota's Zilina region). Some reports about that:
http://spectator.sme.sk/articles/vi..._agree_on_government_programme_statement.html
http://www.rozhlas.sk/inetportal/rsi/core.php?page=showSprava&id=31319&lang=2


----------



## gmbh

Do you think tunnel in Norway has 300 l/sec water sources like in our case ? Sk has one of most complicated geology.

expressway near zvolen should have 4 lanes, this is not totally flat land but almost flat land. sections near rimavska sobota should have 2 lanes. 

4-lane sections on R1 around zarnovica and ziar n./h cost 7-10 mil. €/km, 2lane bypass ozdany costs about 8 mil. €/km and figa bypass 5,5 mil. €/km. I know the terrain, in case of new sections is no need to build viaducts like near ozdany. 



> On D1 are sections with cost about 10 mil.E/km,


for example ? ....maybe 15-20 mil. €...



> .... but diffucult section can cost about 40 mil.E/km.


visnove-dubna skala about 60 mil. €/km.


----------



## DrX

A miracle is about to happen: after 21 years since the wall came down, the construction of the first highway in the Kosice region is about to start  (should one cheer or cry in this ex-Meciaristan/Slotaland???). R4 Kosice-Milhost will connect East Slovakia to the European highway network via Hungary:
http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-45325310-dialnicny-biznis-ovladne-zahranicie


----------



## seem

*Motorway D1 in Štrba - Tatras Mts.*




Ali18 said:


> Pohľad z vlaku na D1, Štrbu ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto 2.8.2010


----------



## hofburg

great photo! Tatre look stunning. It seems like an alpine motorway.  There is a railway close to highway I suppose?


----------



## veteran

hofburg said:


> There is a railway close to highway I suppose?


Yes.

This "Pohľad z vlaku na D1, Štrbu ..." above the photo means: "Look from the train on D1 and Štrba".


----------



## seem

^^ Not so hard to find difference between Slovak "vlak" and Slovenian "vlak". 

thanks God we have Slovenská železnižná spoločnosť not "Slovensk*é *železnice"


----------



## hofburg

seem said:


> ^^ Not so hard to find difference between Slovak "vlak" and Slovenian "vlak".
> 
> thanks God we have Slovenská železnižná spoločnosť not "Slovensk*é *železnice"


slov*é*nske 



> Pohľad z vlaku na D1


pogled z vlaka na D1. 

what is "spolocnost"?


----------



## veteran

hofburg said:


> what is "spolocnost"?


Corporation

And it is not _Slovenská železničná spoločnosť_ but _Železničná spoločnosť (Slovensko)_ (ŽSSK) 
"Slovenské železnice" existed in Slovakia during WWII. Abbreviation was SŽ.


----------



## seem

veteran said:


> Corporation
> 
> And it is not _Slovenská železničná spoločnosť_ but _Železničná spoločnosť (Slovensko)_ (ŽSSK)
> "Slovenské železnice" existed in Slovakia during WWII. Abbreviation was SŽ.


Sorry, I know it is _Železničná spoločnosť (Slovensko)_ (ŽSSK). I have to know it because I am always traveling by train many times per week. I have to turn off PC and relax now.. 

so Slovenian corporaton is called "Slovenske železnice" so there was difference just between acute accent ( ´ )("dĺžeň"/"ostrivec")

btw, hofburg this motorway looks like Alpine even when is winter 










PS: Veteran/guys I don`t have any pics of this motorway and I can`t find any of them on the internet, so you can post there something.


----------



## DrX

Skanska's official press release about the R4 Kosice-Milhost contract:
http://www.cisionwire.com/skanska/skanska-to-build-motorway-in-slovakia-for-sek-735-m--eur-78-m29756

http://feed.ne.cision.com/client/waymaker1//Commands/File.aspx?id=1174434


----------



## seem

Tatranská Štrba - Poprad, Tatras are on a left side of a motorway so you can`t see it in this video.


----------



## seem

*Some pics of R1 - connection of towns Banská Bystrica and Ružomberok in Central Slovakia*










_*green* - in use (113,3 km), *red* - under construction (62 km), *purple * - planned (50 km)_

Last section will cost 1 billion € and will totaly damage nature of a national park of Low Tatras (Narodný park Nízke Tatry), I hope this won`t be built.














































and some pics of *D1 Jablonov - Studenec* 1/2 profile by NDS






































*D1 Studenec - Beharovce*



















*D1 Svinia - Prešov, západ*




























*D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer (km 0,000 - 4,900)*


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

seem said:


> *Some pics of R1 - connection of towns Banská Bystrica and Ružomberok in Central Slovakia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*green* - in use (113,3 km), *red* - under construction (62 km), *purple * - planned (50 km)_
> 
> *Last section* will cost 1 billion € and will totaly damage nature of a national park of Low Tatras (Narodný park Nízke Tatry), I hope this won`t be built.


The Purple Section, right?


----------



## SunshineBB

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> The Purple Section, right?


Yes


----------



## rarse

1. If that section will be built, natural park will be damaged (maybe not totally but it will be).

2. If it won't be built, R1 and Banská Bystrica will be in "blind" route. No fast connection to very important in that region D1.

Could a lot of tunnels be a compromise, could they not damage the natural park?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 24 m wide road with a 400 m noise impact zone on either side does not destroy a whole region. I'm sure there are some mitigation measures to prevent a too big a loss of wildlife and natural area, for example tunnels or cut 'n covers.


----------



## veteran

^^ I suppose that some people are too much against any road in natural parks. Of course R1 in Nízke Tatry can be dangerous for nature but after 20 years it will be necessary. There must be admitted some kind of compromise.

Look at A9 or A10 Austria - these Autobahns can be examples how to build our R1 in natural park.


----------



## i15

R1 Banska Bystrica - Ruzomberok is the most logical north-south connection in the central Slovakia. International route E77 goes there, terrain conditions in central Slovakia are hard and we don't have money to significialy change the direction of this interntional route. However, the construction of this R1 will probably not start in next 5 years, east-west connections are more important.


----------



## Sponsor

Where exactly is R1 going to pass through Nízke Tatry?


----------



## veteran

Sponsor said:


> Where exactly is R1 going to pass through Nízke Tatry?


Banská Bystrica - Slovenská Ľupča - Donovaly - Liptovská Osada - Ružomberok. Here is a list of planned objects


----------



## hofburg

seem said:


> Tatranská Štrba - Poprad, Tatras are on a left side of a motorway so you can`t see it in this video.


thanks for the video and photos!


----------



## Qwert

This purple section of R1 won't be built anytime soon. These are just studies and nice pictures, but it will take years until it will be prepared for construction and the construction itself would also last long as it's pretty difficult section in basically alpine terrain. On the other hand, it won't totally destroy the nature in the National Park. It may cause some serious damages to the environment and local water resources, but it's far from destruction of the entire Nízke Tatry.

It's simply too expensive. For now we would be happy if some improvements take place at current mountain pass Donovaly (I/50). IMO the only section which construction could start in foreseeable future is Banská Bystrica - Slovenská Ľupča, which is not in the mountains. The rest between Slovenská Ľupča and Ružomberok (D1) is uncertain. Of course, one day it will be necessary to build the rest, but even in the most optimist variant it's matter of like 10 years, but since we are in Slovakia 20 years seem to be more down-to-earth.

BTW, R1 won't be dead end, if the numbering system is changed. R1 won't end in Banská Bystrica, it will end near Košice. The expressway passing Nízke Tatry will be called R5.


----------



## veteran

Qwert said:


> BTW, R1 won't be dead end, if the numbering system is changed. R1 won't end in Banská Bystrica, it will end near Košice. The expressway passing Nízke Tatry will be called R5.


But it is just plan  Who knows whether the when (or if?) new numbers will be. Maybe after fusion NDS and SSC.


----------



## Qwert

veteran said:


> But it is just plan  Who knows whether the when (or if?) new numbers will be. Maybe after fusion NDS and SSC.


Sure, I know. I really hope it will be introduced as now it can be done without serious impact on the budget. 

BTW, I would change D4 to D0 in that numbering proposal.


----------



## DrX

I don't think that's even an official plan. The map Qwert posted is just wishful thinking of some people who want to normalize the numbering system. 

BTW, a couple of news about the intentions of the Jan Figel, the transportation minister, from a press conference as he was announcing the start of the construction of R4 Kosice-Milhost:
1. They are planning to start the construction of D1 section Budimir-Bidovce (northeast bypass of Kosice) by spring 2012.
2. R2 Zvolen-Lucenec-Rimavska Sobota-Kosice is one of high-priority highway sections and will be constructed by combination of EU and Slovak budget funds
3. The decision about how to continue the construction of D1 Martin-Presov (PPP vs. EU/SK funding) will be made in the fall.
4. He also promised the southern bypass of Kosice (R2 Saca-Sebastovce-Olsany) but refused to give any dates (estimates are 2014-2017).


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Southern Bypass of Nitra*

Source: http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/infrastruktura/872-juzny-obchvat-nitry-13-augusta-2010.html


----------



## rarse

Great photos. Thank you.


----------



## hraby

to Qwert: - good job!


----------



## Qwert

Thank you guys, I just want to emphasize I'm not the author of the photos. Source: http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/infrastruktura/872-juzny-obchvat-nitry-13-augusta-2010.html


----------



## seem

Nice photos.

so now we have under construction 60 km of R1 plus other R roads which means about 100 km at all (?)


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> so now we have under construction 60 km of R1 plus other R roads which means about 100 km at all (?)


R1 Nitra-Hronský Beňadik (PPP): 45,866 km + feeder Nitra-Chrenová 2,065 km
R1 Žarnovica-Šášovské Podhradie (partly opened): 8,472 km
R1 Banská Bystrica bypass (PPP): 5,300 km
R3 Trstená bypass (partly opened): 7,200 km
R3 Horná Štubňa bypass: 4,321 km
R4 Košice-Milhosť: 14,190 km
R4 Svidník bypass: 4,573 km

So total it is: 89,922 km + 2,065 Nitra feeder (which will not be a part of R1).


----------



## gmbh

Deadline for securing PPP finances for D1 motorway has expired, the project ended before it could start. good news is, we will not pay 9,1 bil. €/30 years for 75 km motorway. Deadline for PPP3 is end of the next month. 

government wants to use eurofunds (wit st. budged cofinancing), maybe another - smaller PPP projects. the plans for next year are to start 2 important sections of D1 and one section R2

- hubova-ivachnova (bypass of ruzomberok)
- janovce-jablonov (bypass of levoca)
- bypass of ziar nad hronom

in 2012 they plan to start another sections of D1, sections R2, 1 section D3. preparation of expressway R7 (new variant for connection to city roads of bratislava) and D4 (so-called big bypass of capital) will continue. construction will start (maybe) in 2014.

http://www.accommodation-slovakia.co.uk/en/detail-28-55066.html


----------



## seem

_some pics of D1 in Považská Bystrica by http://msite.zoznam.sk/se/597
_


----------



## Qwert

*2011 vignette prices*

Price for 1 year vignette in Slovakia is going to be increased in 2011 by 37 % from current 36.50 € to 50 €. This measure should bring aditional 14 million € to the national budget. Prices for 1 month (9.90 €) and 1 week (4.90 €) vignettes will probably remain intact next year.

Article in Slovak: http://ekonomika.etrend.sk/ekonomik...nicna-nalepka-by-mala-zdraziet-na-50-eur.html


----------



## seem

^^ We can build another km of motorway! Great! 

btw, Považská Bystrica again -


----------



## toonczyk

Talking about the future: what is the current status of the missing sections of D3?


----------



## Qwert

toonczyk said:


> Talking about the future: what is the current status of the missing sections of D3?


Here is list of the sections of D3 which shows in which state of preparation particular sections are.



Žilina, Strážov - Žilina, Brodno is prepared, but competition for construction company was cancelled and it's not sure if there will be new competition soon, because this section (north-western bypass of Žilina) is useless.
Another section Svrčinovec - Skalité (close to the PL border) is also prepared, but authorities have not yet decided if other sections won't be built instead, because this one is very expensive.
Section Žilina, Brodno - Kysucké Nové Mesto north of Žilina was supposed to be already U/C, but apparently there's a delay, but there is good chance its construction may start next year.
Minister of transportation also said that construction of section Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec (bypass of Čadca) will start in 2012.
The rest is rather uncertain.


----------



## toonczyk

Qwert said:


> Here is list of the sections of D3 which shows in which state of preparation particular sections are.


Thanks for that. How will the section marked as U/C near the border (half profile as I understand) be connected to the existing infrastructure? The page says, that "križovatka" is not under construction, is this the interchange with the existing road number 12?


Qwert said:


> Žilina, Strážov - Žilina, Brodno is prepared, but competition for construction company was cancelled and it's not sure if there will be new competition soon, because this section (north-western bypass of Žilina) is useless.


How is it useless? I thought it was meant as a big junction of D1 and D3 as well as city's bypass, seems reasonable to me 


Qwert said:


> Another section Svrčinovec - Skalité (close to the PL border) is also prepared, but authorities have not yet decided if other sections won't be built instead, because this one is very expensive.


I think the terrain there is what it is, can't see how one could build a cheap road connecting our countries, unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

seem said:


> ^^ We can build another km of motorway! Great!


Exactly. I never understood the vignettes, they are a general annoyance for the occasional visitor, yet don't bring in any significant revenue. Even € 100 million is nothing compared to the national budget. It would be way better and practical to increase the fuel tax by 1 or 2 cents. 

I mean, how many cars does Slovakia has? Maybe 3 million? Multiply that by € 50, and you'll see the revenue is only € 150 million. A nice amount of money, but just enough to construct 10 - 12 kilometers of new motorway per year. 

I do agree with a truck toll, since their wear and tear on the roads is many times worse than a passenger car. I've read a 2 tonne vehicle generates the same kind of wear as 16 1 tonne vehicles. Not to mention the axle load of passenger vehicles is generally not much more than 0.8 tonnes, while it can be as much as 8 - 11 tonnes for trucks. However, Europe need to come up with a single EU tolling system, not a separate one for every single country. Currently, there are maybe as much as 10 different toll systems in Europe for trucks.

(vignettes, eurovignettes, toll barriers, schwerverkehrsabgabe, LKW-maut, premid, emyto, Karty opłat drogowych, GO-box, etc)


----------



## i15

New government needs to save money and build more important motorway D1, but IMO they will start to build at least 1 section of D3 until next elections, probably Cadca-Svrcinovec (CZ border). EU funds were planned to use on D3, but now they are being moved on sections thet were part of cancelled PPP package: Ruzomberok bypass and Levoca bypass (Hubova-Ivachnova and Janovce-Jablonov).


----------



## Qwert

toonczyk said:


> Thanks for that. How will the section marked as U/C near the border (half profile as I understand) be connected to the existing infrastructure? The page says, that "križovatka" is not under construction, is this the interchange with the existing road number 12?


The section near border is called Skalité - PL border. It's divided into to parts. *First *very short right at the border is already in use (it's basically border-crossing with couple of meters of adjacent motorway which is connected toe the old road - I/12). *Second *one is U/C and it will be U/C until next section Svrčinovec - Skalité will be completed, because due to the local terrain conditions it's impossible to connect it to the I/12 for reasonable price. For now it literally ends in the middle of the field.

The "križovatka" mentioned at the page is not interchange which will connect the second part of the section Skalité - PL border to I/12. It will be interchange which will ensure better and permanent connection of the first (already temporarily connected) part. It's a bit confusing, I know:nuts:.



toonczyk said:


> How is it useless? I thought it was meant as a big junction of D1 and D3 as well as city's bypass, seems reasonable to me


2x2 road starts couple of km before Žilina and then it continues at 2x2 Žilina inner ring and then at 2x2 road I/18 which is connected to already built section of D3. In other words, there is paralel 2x2 road to this section. Žilina needs southern bypass, northwestern is not that needed.



toonczyk said:


> I think the terrain there is what it is, can't see how one could build a cheap road connecting our countries, unfortunately.


It's not possible to build this connection cheaper, but there is road also via Czech Republic which isn't any longer, that's why there is discussion whether we should build this section or rather other sections of D3. Svrčinovec - Skalité is 12.3 km long and it costs 476 million €.



i15 said:


> New government needs to save money and build more important motorway D1, but IMO they will start to build at least 1 section of D3 until next elections, probably Cadca-Svrcinovec (CZ border). EU funds were planned to use on D3, but now they are being moved on sections thet were part of cancelled PPP package: Ruzomberok bypass and Levoca bypass (Hubova-Ivachnova and Janovce-Jablonov).


Well, Čadca Bukov - Svrčinovec is more or less sure. IMO they will think about construction of at least one more section. This government promised to improve connection with Poland and there will be additional about 1 billion € for motorways (of course majority will go to D1).


----------



## Highwaycrazy

Qwert said:


> Price for 1 year vignette in Slovakia is going to be increased in 2011 by 37 % from current 36.50 € to 50 €. This measure should bring aditional 14 million € to the national budget. Prices for 1 month (9.90 €) and 1 week (4.90 €) vignettes will probably remain intact next year.
> 
> Article in Slovak: http://ekonomika.etrend.sk/ekonomik...nicna-nalepka-by-mala-zdraziet-na-50-eur.html


Is that the toll? The tolls should be reasonably priced because that encourages more people to use the Highway. Increasing the toll charge only deters motorists from using them (in my experience).


----------



## Qwert

Highwaycrazy said:


> Is that the toll? The tolls should be reasonably priced because that encourages more people to use the Highway. Increasing the toll charge only deters motorists from using them (in my experience).


Slovakia has electronic toll for vehicles above 3.5 t and vignettes for vehicles under 3.5 t.

50 € for a year vignette isn't that much when compared to neighbouring and close countries. For example in Hungary it's 131 €, in Austria it's 76.20 € and in Slovenia 95 €. It's a bit cheaper only in Czech Republic - 48 €.

BTW, Ministry of Transportation is thinking about replacement of 1 week vignette by 10 days vignette, but its price is unknown for now. They may change also price of 1 month vignette.


----------



## seem

^^ Qwert, please mind how long is the motorway network of these states.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ So a U.S. vignette would cost € 1.500 per year? 

Actually, the size doesn't really matter that much. Most people don't drive all motorways anyway. For most people, the general radius of their trips is no more than 100 kilometers.


----------



## seem

^^ I think you just can mind that Slovakia doesn`t have basic motorway network! And you can`t say that about CZ, A and H. 

Btw, next year when R1 will be in use it means that (West) half of Slovakia will have basic motorway network. 

But still many parts will missing- D4, R7, R2 Trenčín-Prievidza mainly and than parts of D3


----------



## seem

_dialnice.info
_
*Junction Tatry and Poprad-Tatry airport
*


















*R1 - Bypass of Banská Bystrica 5.9.*




Daren said:


> *Severny obchvat Kostiviarska
> Date: 05 09 2010*
> 
> _junction Kostiviarska_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger: http://a.imageshack.us/img823/1417/soko01panbig.jpg





Daren said:


> *Severny obchvat SAD
> Date 05 09 2010*


_"Rudlova"
_



Daren said:


> *Severny obchvat Rudlova
> Date 05 09 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger: http://a.imageshack.us/img96/9149/auris07panoramabig.jpg


----------



## seem

How wide will be R1?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is quite narrow for an expressway. Are there frequent SOS niches?


----------



## seem

^^ No, just this 1,5 m wide hard shoulder.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is quite narrow for an expressway. Are there frequent SOS niches?


There are no niches. R1 is basically 2x2 national road turned into expressway simply by changing signs. Problem is those morons designed new sections also 22.5 m widehno:. Fortunately new expressways will be 24.5 m wide and there will be 2.5 m wide hard shoulder. But the most important expressway - R1 will be like this for a very long time. Perhaps some sections will be widened to 2x3 lanes, but that's matter of decades.

Example of old section:









Example of new section:









Photos by SGJ


----------



## seem

^^ This shoulder can`t be 1.5m wide.


----------



## bogdymol

Entire D2 motorway in Slovakia:

M15 in Hungary, HU/SK border crossing, D2 near Bratislava:






D2: Bratislava - Brno (CZ):






D1 Zilina - Bratislava to come in a few days.


----------



## seem

^^ Nice pics bodygmol, I hope you enjoyed your jorney on our first completed motorway. My favourite btw. 

*D1 near Žilina*, we still don`t know what will happend with this 3rd PPP project.




Ali18 said:


> Pomaly ale predsa sa na privádzači k D1 a súčasne aj obchvate Bytčice pracuje:
> 
> Bytčica - smer ZA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bytčica - smer Lietavská Lúčka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniec v Lietavskej Lúčke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A D1 pri Višňovom - smer tunel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotky sú z minulého týždňa.


----------



## BAcitizen

What is the final price for the third PPP project? What is the date of financial closure? How long is it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Qtya

Hey Guys! Could someone post a new map, just to sum up the currently finished and u/c motorway and expressway system of Slovakia?

What's going on with E71 between Kosice and Milhost'?


----------



## i15

^^ Section between Kosice and Hungarian border is U/C since august 27th. It should be finished in 30 months (winter 2012/2013).

Map would be great, but please don't mark sections in 3rd PPP package as "under construction". Nothing is sure until october 30rd, the date of finacial closure. Proposed price is 1,99bln € (just for construction)


----------



## KaaRoy

i15 said:


> ^^ Section between Kosice and Hungarian border is U/C since august 27th. It should be finished in 30 months (winter 2012/2013).
> 
> Map would be great, but please don't mark sections in 3rd PPP package as "under construction". Nothing is sure until october 30rd, the date of finacial closure. Proposed price is 1,99bln € (just for construction)


I have read in some newspaper today that Mr Fico was criticizing the government for building this Kosice - Hungarian border motorway, instead completing D1. He said something like "Hungarians will benefit from fees of traffic between Kosice and Bratislava".

Now, is this realistic? Are any people actually going from Kosice to Bratislava through Hungarian M3 / M1? How much sense would this make in terms of time? (Approx 50km is missing between the Slovak border & Miskolc in Hungary, plus M0 Budapest south is currently very congested.)


----------



## i15

KaaRoy said:


> Now, is this realistic? Are any people actually going from Kosice to Bratislava through Hungarian M3 / M1?


they are, and construction of R4 won't change anything. Improvements of Budapest bypass are more important


----------



## ChrisZwolle

i15 said:


> ^^ Section between Kosice and Hungarian border is U/C since august 27th. It should be finished in 30 months (winter 2012/2013).


I noticed this is an expressway. Will it be 2x2 or 1x2?


----------



## seem

KaaRoy said:


> I have read in some newspaper today that Mr Fico was criticizing the government for building this Kosice - Hungarian border motorway, instead completing D1. He said something like "Hungarians will benefit from fees of traffic between Kosice and Bratislava".
> 
> Now, is this realistic? Are any people actually going from Kosice to Bratislava through Hungarian M3 / M1? How much sense would this make in terms of time? (Approx 50km is missing between the Slovak border & Miskolc in Hungary, plus M0 Budapest south is currently very congested.)


Yeah, funny thing that he started construction before elections to get some more votes from Eastern Slovakia. And anyway, as i15 said many people use this way but Slovak section (R4) is not crowded so it is useless.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I noticed this is an expressway. Will it be 2x2 or 1x2?


2x2


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> Yeah, funny thing that he started construction before elections to get some more votes from Eastern Slovakia. And anyway, as i15 said many people use this way but Slovak section (R4) is not crowded so it is useless.


It will be "field-to-field" expressway. On the northern terminus it will be connected with 1+1 national road 68 and on southern terminus to destroyed former chceckpoint in Milhosť. And between Košice and Milhosť you will save maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Comparing motorway mileage by area is completely useless. Why build motorways in the middle of nowhere? It sounds like they have a slight inferiority complex in Košice.


----------



## seem

^^ Because we bad people of west (and north) have motorways! Did you get it? 

It has to be equal. Doesn`t matter where it is. So it means that also district Detva or Nové zámky needs the same ratio as a Bratislava.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Košice actually has a pretty good road network! Yes, they're not classified as motorways, but I would swap it for Zwolle's immediately. Many grade-separated interchanges, 2x2 roads and few traffic lights on the ring structure. 

I do agree they should build more motorways to Košice, like R2 and extending D1, but these arguments sound kind of silly.


----------



## m0rph

DrX said:


> Now that the true-Slovaks' Fico government is down, the "self-regulated" media are starting to publish reports on the imbalances in the highway network in Slovakia. This picture is from TV Markiza's analysis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows that, among other things, the highway density in Bratislava region is 1km of highway for every 22 km2 of land. In Kosice, it's 1km of highway for every 750km2 of land.



I'm just wondering where in Nitra region they have highway/freeway? I saw in google maps that there is just 12km of highway/freeway... (from Bab to Nitra R1 / E571) is there any other highway/freeway?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

DrX said:


> Now that the true-Slovaks' Fico government is down, the "self-regulated" media are starting to publish reports on the imbalances in the highway network in Slovakia. This picture is from TV Markiza's analysis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows that, among other things, the highway density in Bratislava region is 1km of highway for every 22 km2 of land. In Kosice, it's 1km of highway for every 750km2 of land.


it was said that density of highway per square km is very problematic...it should better publish density of highway per people in each region...


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Comparing motorway mileage by area is completely useless. Why build motorways in the middle of nowhere? It sounds like they have a slight inferiority complex in Košice.


Not all people in Košice have the complex. Only DrX AFAIK:lol:.

In Košice region there are only 9 km of road classified as motorway, on the other hand you can drive 26 km from Budimír (North-East of Košice) to Šaca (South-West of Košice) on 2x2 expressway like national roads. OK, there are few traffic lights, but traffic there is still more fluent there than on e.g. D1 within Bratislava. Form Šaca to the west there's about 40 km long stretch of pretty good I/50 which is probably one of the best pieces of roads in Slovakia.

It's by far not as bad with roads in Košice region as DrX is trying to say. Problem is mountain pass Soroška in the western part of the region on I/50. It would be also useful to extend D1 eastern from Košice to bypass mountain pass Dargov and from more long term point of view Košice definitely need outer ring. But it's not like Košice region needs ASAP as much motorways as Bratislava region.



m0rph said:


> I'm just wondering where in Nitra region they have highway/freeway? I saw in google maps that there is just 12km of highway/freeway... (from Bab to Nitra R1 / E571) is there any other highway/freeway?


They did not counted only R1, they counted entire expressway from border with Trnava region to the roundabout under Zobor in Nitra which is 20 km long plus there is about 3 km long section of R1 near border with Banská Bystrica region.

Nitra region, although now being second worst in terms of motorway/expressway length, will get quite some boost next year when 46 km of R1 will be opened so together it will have 69 km of expressways.



Marek.kvackaj said:


> it was said that density of highway per square km is very problematic...it should better publish density of highway per people in each region...


That wouldn't be totally correct too. For example Prešov region is the biggest in terms of the population (more than 807,000 inhabitants) bit its population density is only 90 people per square km. Bratislava region has 610,000 inhabitants, but its population density is 300 inhabitants per square km. If the population density is low there is much smaller need for high capacity roads i.e. motorways.


----------



## Qwert

*Traffic Controls*

Slovak police introduced very interesting feature. From now on they give information to the media and to the public about exact time and locations of road controls, speed checking etc. They even inform about exact brands and colours of cars and devices used for the control and also what is aim of the control (speed, alcohol, technical condition of the vehicles etc.).

President of the Police also said from now on controls will be located mostly in somehow dangerous locations (e.g. close to schools, at stretches with high accident rate or where road works are in progress).

Here is list of today traffic controls (in Slovak): http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/5570153/kde-budu-dnes-radary-a-policajne-kontroly.html


----------



## seem

^^ For what is this good for?


----------



## AlexisMD

seem said:


> ^^ For what is this good for?


the role of the police is to prevent and not to punish


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So you get the idea it's not all about the money (as it usually is). They do this in the Netherlands as well, but they only publish sections where there could be mobile speed cameras, not the exact locations. Not all speed checks are announced beforehand.


----------



## seem

^^ Yes, of course I understand but I am not sure about effect. :nuts:


----------



## Qwert

seem said:


> ^^ Yes, of course I understand but I am not sure about effect. :nuts:


Basically it means police officers won't be hidden behind some bush 10 metres before the sign announcing the end of built-up area to collect money from drivers who start to accelerate 50 meters before the sign where there already aren't any buildings and drive 60 instead of 50 km/h. It also means they won't perform speed checks at safe straight and wide stretches outside built-up area and so on, because this has nothing to do with traffic safety, it's just ripping money from drivers.

Increased traffic safety can be achieved by simple presence of police officers on the road. It's not necessary to hide and collect fines from those who don't catch sight of them soon enough. They should be visible so people will naturally slow down and drive more considerately.


----------



## i15

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...=48.69096,21.236572&spn=1.332594,2.458191&z=9

I/50 road from Secovce to the borders of Kosice and Banska Bystrica region has a very good quality, with 3 or 4 lanes when neccesary. Well, except mountain pass Soroska near Roznava with high accident rate and problems with trucks doing 30kph uphill. Road from Secovce to the border with Ukraine is not that good, with many villages, but in 2005 traffic was no more than 9000/day, so no 2+2 motorway is needed. Road I/68 to the Hungarian border was discussed before


----------



## seem

^^ Btw, some parts of R2 will be build in a few yrs, for example near Rimavská sobota and from Zvolen to Lučenec, then this road will be really nice if you mind AADT except of Soroška section.


----------



## gmbh

> So it means that also district Detva or Nové zámky needs the same ratio as a Bratislava.


it means comparable regions needs the same ratio. 



> Nitra region, although now being second worst in terms of motorway/expressway length, will get quite some boost next year when 46 km of R1 will be opened so together it will have 69 km of expressways.


but this 69 km will be all till 2020 or 2030....

on the other hand if we talk about good roads like Kosice-Saca we can talk about road I/11 Zilina-Cadca.



> Comparing motorway mileage by area is completely useless.


it would be more interresting the map about priorities in next 5 years.... propose an objective criteria. population density ? then we build only aglomeration motorways. traffic density ? but good roads handle a quite big traffic. better is capacity, but the most objective is if tax payers pay for the roads in their own region. each region can choose his own priority....bratislava region can build besides D4 and R7 trams for example...kosice region can make big recontructions becasue (main and rural) roads on east are miserable besides build "korid". 

roads in all country have problems and it´s injustice if people in another regions have to pay a few luxury investments like motorway D3, D1 tunnel visnove, R1 tunnel donovaly, or D4 tunnel karpaty.


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> but this 69 km will be all till 2020 or 2030....


That's something you cannot say for sure. There are plans for R8 north of Nitra, there are plans for 2x2 national road/expressway south of Nitra (to bypass I/64 between Nitra and Komjatice where it runs through built-up Nitra agglomeration). When these two roads will be built there will be an outstanding north - south corridor in Nitra region as the rest of I/64 is pretty good even now. Construction dates have not been set yet, but it's very probable until 2030 they will be built.

Secondary west - east corridor (R7) is also uncertain, but until 2030 it will be definitely built at least until Nové Zámky, but probably also beyond.



gmbh said:


> on the other hand if we talk about good roads like Kosice-Saca we can talk about road I/11 Zilina-Cadca.


Not entire I/11 is as good. It would be useful to bypass for example section north of Čadca and Kysucké Nové Mesto.


----------



## gmbh

there are many plans anywhere....nobody believes them...except naive people. some parts R8, R7 maybe till 2030...

road I/64 goes through villages and towns everywhere in northern and southern part too. the only real project till 2020 is maybe komarno-komarom bridge because our and hungarian politicians will have to make a proof of cooperation.


----------



## DrX

ChrisZwolle said:


> Comparing motorway mileage by area is completely useless. Why build motorways in the middle of nowhere? It sounds like they have a slight inferiority complex in Košice.


An insightful opinion... however, the reality in Slovakia is the exact opposite, governed by the rule: "why not politically decide to ignore infrastructure and other development certain regions, and sooner or later they will turn into a middle of nowhere".

BTW, it's entertaining to follow the news these days. The ex-government's Fico/Vazny/Choma + Zilina's politicians are in the news pretty much each day, talking about the cardinal crime committed on the Slovak (understand "true Slovak") population by not extending the wait period for the PPP1 project, using emotive irrational arguments about thousands of lost jobs and millions of EUROs in lost future economic growth. 

At the same time, the EU is about to start a law suit for the corrupted ex-government's highway toll tender http://spectator.sme.sk/articles/vi...lawsuit_in_two_months_over_e_toll_tender.html . But, the discussion is completely distorted and biased towards what's to be or not to be constructed near Zilina, as if that was the only thing that mattered. And so, I like to point out once in a while that there are also other regions in Slovakia (in addition to BA/ZA) that have ambitions for development and need the same governmental support. ;-)


----------



## seem

*Some new pictures from 7 km long bypass of Svidník in Eastern Slovakia - Prešovshire *












caicoo said:


> *Najdrahsia cyklo-draha na Slovensku  / R4-Svidnik obchvat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> este tadial ani plne nalozene trucky nepresli a uz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanovo vybudovany nasyp pred poslednou upravou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnes boli na stavbe na kontrolu dve auta z NDS, uvidime ci sa to stihne dat do prevadzky este tento mesiac


----------



## zagłębiak1

Direction Rzeszów. Does this road go to Poland?


----------



## seem

Yes, in fact it is part of future motorway connecting Miskolc with Slovak motorway network and Rzeszów. 

*green - in use/ D1 - 19,14 km, red - under construcion / 18,763 km, and another 98 km who knows when  
*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

zagłębiak;64823863 said:


> Direction Rzeszów. Does this road go to Poland?


It is supposed to connect to Polish S19. That way, you have a major north-south route from the Baltics to the Balkans once completed.


----------



## Blaskovitz

^^ But S19 it's not an important road, mostly will be 1x1+shoulders. And S19 is planned for years 2018-20...30?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There were times many motorways in Western Europe weren't important either... Give it time 

In the trans-European network, S19 will definitely be an important north-south corridor for long-distance traffic.


----------



## Blaskovitz

^^ Yes, I know but for Poland more imporant are S3 and S7 than S19. Eastern Poland is not very urbanized region, and this why we resignation for next 10 years.


----------



## hegyaljai

If the traveller enters the Schengen area, and don't want to exit. The most eastern way from the south to the north, from Turkey or Greece to the Baltic states will be the Slovakian D1, R4, and the Polish S19.


----------



## i15

Yes, It will be important route and even now it's being used by trucks form many distant countries (baltic, Turkey etc), but traffic is generaly low. Even the section between Kosice and Presov (2nd and 3rd largest SVK cities) had less than 15000 AADT ind 2005.


----------



## E2rdEm

Blaskovitz said:


> Eastern Poland is not very urbanized region


That's what western Poles think. And they truly believe it... :nuts:


----------



## seem

*R4 - Svidník bypass*




caicoo said:


> *10.10.2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umelo vybudovany svah nam pracuje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v mieste najvacsej praskliny aj najviac vyfrezovane


----------



## seem

*R1-Šášovské Podhradie-Žarnovica*



Morfo333 said:


> 6.10.2010
> cesta R1 obchvat Ladomerská Vieska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (som tu novy)


----------



## Lankosher

Some pictures of Slovakian highways from last week. We're about to enter Slovakia from Austria

41








42








43








44









And already Slovakian D2
45








46








47








48








49








50








51








52


----------



## Lankosher

Okolice Bratysławy - D2
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11









2x3 begins right after Bratislava....
12








13









We jump over nearby Zilina - Povazska Bystrica by-pass
14








15








16









Bonus - before entering Poland in Chyżne
17









And that's all


----------



## i15

http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/5586755/stat-zverejnil-ceny-za-dialnicne-znamky-zdrazeju-o-40-percent.html

vignettes for vehicles under 3,5t will be more expensive next year:

1 year vignette: 50 € 
1 month vignette: 14 €
1 week vignette: 7 €

2010's prices were 36,50€ / 9,90€ / 4,90€, so it's aproximately 40% more expensive, but it's not that bad.


----------



## seem

*D1 Martin-Prešov, what is going to be under construction in next 2 years? *

*2010:
*
_Jánovce – Jablonov_ (near Spišská Nová Ves and Levoča) 18,5 km including tunnel Šibeník (0,6 km), it was part of PP1
_Jablonov - Studenec_ - another 2 lanes - 5,2 km (37 million €)

*2011:
*
Beginning of the Year:

_Hubová - Ivachnová_ (near Ružomberok) 15,3 km including tunnel Čebrať (2km), it was part of PPP1

Later:
_Fričovce - Svinia_ (near Prešov) 11,2 km, it was PPP1
_Dubná Skala - Turany_ (near Martin) 16,5 km,it was PPP1

*2012:*
_Turany - Hubová _(between Martin and Ružomberok near Ľubochňa) 13,6 km including 2 tunnels Rojkov and Havran (4,6km), it was part of PPP1

*- eTrend.sk*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

And these PPP projects are already secured? Because PPP-projects are sensitive these days, some of them in Romania and Montenegro failed recently.


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> And these PPP projects are already secured? Because PPP-projects are sensitive these days, some of them in Romania and Montenegro failed recently.


Which PPP projects? PPP2 (50 km of R1) is under construction and we will se what will happened this month with PPP3 near Žilina (bypass of Žilina and Strečno valley). Government wants lower price.


----------



## seem

*R1 Žarnovica - Šášovské Podhradie - by dialnice.info - 16.10.2010*

_soon it will be done
_


----------



## seem

*R1 - Nitra - Hronský Beňadik *

_What a great construction update! Btw, this is 40 km long section of PPP2, another 10 km long section is bypass of Banská Bystrica and another 10 km long section is under construction by government. It means about 60 km of R1 under construction = in one year there will be another 200 km long stretch of motorway (expressway) and 4 county towns connected with Bratislava (capital). :cheers:_




cibula said:


> *Vystavba R1 11.10.2010*


----------



## PLH

http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image.php?mode=medium&album_id=144&image_id=9590

Is the hard shoulder turned into additional lane for trucks there? I thought they no longer do it because it creates very dangerous situation due to lack of acceleration lane.


----------



## seem

^^ This lane is there just because of junction.


----------



## Bonnani

Thanks for the fantastic construction update. Great find :cheers:


----------



## seem

Just 3 hours ago there was a homeless walking to the tunnel Sitina (in Bratislava) on a motorway D2. Emergency services than found him lying near a hard shoulder. 

also with short video - http://tvnoviny.sk/spravy/regiony/tento-opity-muz-sa-potacal-na-dialnici-d2-medzi-autami.html


----------



## Fargo Wolf

seem said:


> Just 3 hours ago there was a homeless walking to the tunnel Sitina (in Bratislava) on a motorway D2. Emergency services than found him lying near a hard shoulder.
> 
> also with short video - http://tvnoviny.sk/spravy/regiony/tento-opity-muz-sa-potacal-na-dialnici-d2-medzi-autami.html


Probably thoroughly drunk and/or high...hno:


----------



## seem

_del please, map was wrong I posted new one_


----------



## seem

*R3 - half profile by-pass of Horná Štubňa (Turiec region, 36 km from Martin)*



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Spustenie obchvatu Hornej Stubne je na spadnutie. Celkom rad by som si ho najprv presiel peso....len,ci to bude mozne..?


----------



## Surel

What is the reason for having two vertical expressways R3 and R2 when from Turcianske Teplice or Prievidza to the south could lead only one of them, if there were a connection between these two places?


----------



## mcarling

seem said:


> *R1 - half profile by-pass of Horná Štubňa (Turiec region, 36 km from Martin)*


That seems to be the R3, not the R1. Anyway, thanks for the photos.


----------



## seem

^^ Yeah, of course. Thank you mate. 

_I am glad to share these pics 
_


----------



## KDE

Surel said:


> What is the reason for having two vertical expressways R3 and R2 when from Turcianske Teplice or Prievidza to the south could lead only one of them, if there were a connection between these two places?


That map is outdated. R2 and R3 around Turcianske Teplice or Prievidza won't be built.


----------



## mcarling

KDE said:


> That map is outdated. R2 and R3 around Turcianske Teplice or Prievidza won't be built.


So, will the E77 between Banska Bystrica and Ruzomberok be upgraded to a motorway instead?


----------



## KDE

R1 should be built between Banska Bystrica and Ruzomberok in 2016. 
It is possible that R3 and R2 will be built in unknown time in far future but R3 will probably join R2 in Handlova.


----------



## i15

^^ so the section of R3 between this Horna Stubna bypass and Sasovske Podhradie won't be build and tunnel between Horna Stubna and Prievidza will be build instead. Current plans for expressways in central Slovakia are something like this:



veteran said:


> ^^ a čo takto?  (po kliknutí bude väčšia)
> (mám rozpracovanú aj mapku s kompletnou sieťou D/RC/I/II, tak snáď v niektorej z budúcich päťročníc ju dokončím )


plus, another expresway (R9) is considered it the eastern Slovakia, from Presov towards east (Humenne, Snina)


----------



## KDE

^^ This is plan of former government. It isn't valid since June 2010. Current government doesn't have plans for many parts of expressways. It is likely that many parts won't be built if government won't change.


----------



## seem

*Slovak motorway and expressway network - 27.10.2010*

*blue* stands for PPP project no. 3, we will see this month.. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mcarling

KDE said:


> ^^ This is plan of former government. It isn't valid since June 2010. Current government doesn't have plans for many parts of expressways. It is likely that many parts won't be built if government won't change.


Do you have a map showing the highway plans of the current government? I suppose that the proposed north/south highway in the east connecting Poland and Hungary (through Prevov and Kosice?) would be a priority in order to get EU funds.


----------



## Qwert

mcarling said:


> Do you have a map showing the highway plans of the current government? I suppose that the proposed north/south highway in the east connecting Poland and Hungary (through Prevov and Kosice?) would be a priority in order to get EU funds.


It's not like new government totally redrew map of planned motorways and expressways. All they did was adding R9 (basically Prešov - Humenné - Ukraine) to the plans but its construction won't start at least for 10-15 years and that's it. Governments rather tend to modify the priorities or financing, not general routing.


*R3*

R3 is not really a priority. There is one completed 2x1 strech and two are U/C. Both will be completed this year. It's more about bypasses of particular towns than construction of continuous expressway. The government wants to build more bypasses in northern part of the expressway (region Orava) and eventually connect them into continuous 2x1 expressway, but it will take years.

In case of R3 to routing preferred by the previous government is still valid. So the norther part will be connected to D1 neither in Ružomberok nor in Kraľovany, but between them in near Švošov. (You may need a map.) Central part will be connected neither to R1 in Banská Bystrica nor to R1 near Žiar nad Hronom, but to R2 east of Prievidza near town Handlová. So veteran's map is correct.


*R1 and D1*

The previous government also introduced a plan to built R1 (E77) from Banská Bystrica to Ružomberok. Current minister of transportation talked about this expressway as about an alternative connection of the western and eastern part of the country in case the construction of D1 was slow due to insufficient funds. It would replace current D1 Bratislava - Trnava - *Trenčín *- *Žilina *- Ružomberok - Prešov - Košice with combination of D1 and R1 Bratislava - Trnava - *Nitra *- *Banská Bystrica *- Ružomberok - Prešov - Košice.

But, today PPP concessionaire led by Hochtief announced 30% discount for project PPP 3 (30 km long southern bypass of Žilina - D1) so it's more or less sure this project will be successful. Project PPP 1 which contained the rest of inbuilt sections of D1 (75 km) was cancelled and those section will be built using state budget and funds of the EU. The preparation works already took place there and full construction of the first sections will start this Spring.

In other words connection of the western and eastern part of the country will be D1 Bratislava - Trnava - *Trenčín *- *Žilina *- Ružomberok - Prešov - Košice and thus construction of R1 (E77) Banská Bystrica - Ružomberok is not priority anymore. It OTOH doesn't mean this expressway won't be built, but mentioned 2016 is more likely the date when the construction will start than the date when it would be completed. Construction of R1 also doesn't mean R3 won't be built. The northern part between PL border and D1 and the southern between R1 and H border must be built anyway and the central part would be quite important national connection so it should be built even if E77 transit used R1.


Sorry for long reply.


----------



## KDE

mcarling said:


> Do you have a map showing the highway plans of the current government? I suppose that the proposed north/south highway in the east connecting Poland and Hungary (through Prevov and Kosice?) would be a priority in order to get EU funds.


Plans of current government are changing every month. It is still uncertain what and when will be built. They didn't confirm plans of former gov. for e.g. R2, R3 and R8 except some bypasses.
Some parts of R4 between Poland and Hungary are U/C. It is already decided that other parts will be built.


----------



## seem

*What new government wants to build in next year? *

New government already started construction of R4 near Hungary. In next year they want to start construction of 90,44 km motorways on nearly all missing sections of D1 and half profile of expressway R2 as a by-pass of Žiar nad Hronom. It means there will be about 150 km under construction next year if these articles etc. are not just lies.. :cheers:


----------



## i15

7,2 km long Trstena bypass on expresway R3 (near Polish border) was opened yesterday

article in Slovak language: http://orava.sme.sk/c/5617029/obchvat-trstenej-je-prejazdny.html


----------



## Blaskovitz

^^ any photos ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, recently a truck took down a pedestrian bridge on German A2 near Bielefeld, and this summer a truck took down an entire gantry on the Dutch A12 near Woerden.


----------



## i15

*R3 Horna Stubna bypass* on the road from Martin to Ziar nad Hronom was opened today (1+1, 4,3km, 20mil €). Article in slovak: http://www.webnoviny.sk/ekonomika/obchvat-hornej-stubne-na-r3-otvorili-v-/255473-clanok.html










some pictures taken a couple of days ago:



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> R3- obchvat Hornej Stubne- pred utornajsim otvorenim.



more pictures:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67483101&postcount=4536
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67484561&postcount=4537
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67486107&postcount=4538
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67486931&postcount=4539
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67487503&postcount=4540
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67488483&postcount=4543


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, it doesn't look like it can easily be converted to 2x2 expressway.


----------



## i15

AADT in 2005 was just 3374 v/day, so 2 lanes will probably be enough for many years


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmm, it doesn't look like it can easily be converted to 2x2 expressway.


Who knows why but all sections of R3 were built like that one. Anyway, AADT is really poor so we will need 2x2 in 2030 I bet. :nuts:

What are we going to talk about when D1 will be done!  

_just a joke, it will takes ages to finish the most important motorway and there are so many important roads - R2 to Košice, D4, R7 to Dunajská Streda, parts of R3 and we have to improve quality of our I. roads! _


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if this road should be classified as "R3". It could just as well be a part of the I/65. I don't see any grade-separated interchanges, it's just a bypass.


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt if this road should be classified as "R3". It could just as well be a part of the I/65. I don't see any grade-separated interchanges, it's just a bypass.


Thanks God there is no junction. Nowadays NDS builds junctions for every single village. Well, it is not the best idea. It is expressway just in 2 lanes but not I. class road.


----------



## veteran

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt if this road should be classified as "R3". It could just as well be a part of the I/65. I don't see any grade-separated interchanges, it's just a bypass.


Half-profile expressways are officialy (for the need of Slovak Road Maintenance) classified as 1st-class-roads. E.g.: R2 Ožďany is I/50A and R2 Tornaľa-Figa is I/50B. 

The same it will be with this bypass of Horná Štubňa - I/65x (I don't know which letter the Slovak Road Maintenance will choose )


----------



## seem

veteran said:


> Half-profile expressways are officialy (for the need of Slovak Road Maintenance) classified as 1st-class-roads. E.g.: R2 Ožďany is I/50A and R2 Tornaľa-Figa is I/50B.
> 
> The same it will be with this bypass of Horná Štubňa - I/65x (I don't know which letter the Slovak Road Maintenance will choose )


Is it just because maintenance is there by SSC and not by NDS? Weird. :nuts:


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> Is it just because maintenance is there by SSC and not by NDS? Weird. :nuts:


All the these expressway bypasses are under NDS maintenance. Or not?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A mistake many countries made (most prominently France) is to relate the road number to the road authority (e.g. national authority or lower government). This is a mistake. A numbering system should make sense according to the route they form and function they have, not according to whom the road belongs.


----------



## seem

veteran said:


> All the these expressway bypasses are under NDS maintenance. Or not?


What matters? It was built by NDS and it is expressway. R1 will have maintence by investor so is it going to be some PPP2 road except of R1? It is the weirdiest thing I have ever heard or I am weird. :nuts:


----------



## veteran

ChrisZwolle said:


> A numbering system should make sense.


The Slovak numbering system of roads absolutely doesn't make sense. It is combination of relict from Czechoslovakian federation and stupidity of some people.


----------



## seem

veteran said:


> The Slovak numbering system of roads absolutely doesn't make sense. It is combination of relict from Czechoslovakian federation and stupidity of some people.


I bet nothing will change in next years because it is too "expensive" to change old system form federation. What's our hope is that we will maybe have proper numbering system of motorway and expressway network.


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> I bet nothing will change in next years because it is too "expensive" to change old system form federation. What's our hope is that we will maybe have proper numbering system of motorway and expressway network.


It's prepared to repeatedly change our road-signs so older ones should be changed - this is some small chance to enforce the new numbering. But who knows whether the changes of road signage will be accepted. It is connected with introducing new signage font (Tern) and our signage manufacturer are against it. They are afraid of rivals from abroad (espacially from Austria where they use Tern).

But prepared signage changes (as I saw them) are very practical.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

TERN sucks. It looks good on paper - not signage.


----------



## veteran

ChrisZwolle said:


> TERN sucks. It looks good on paper - not signage.


I absolutely agree with you. Tern is horrible. My favourite font is SNV (exSwitzerland, postYugoslav republics, Romania and Bulgaria)


----------



## piotr71

Do I understand correctly that this new section may be closed one day per week for motor traffic? Authorities agreed to implement it already. Are they going to make it?



> Padla zhoda,ze jeden den v tyzdni by mala byt cesta pre auta uzavreta


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67488483&postcount=4543

Btw. I drove on I65 a couple of weeks ago and must say traffic volume there isn't too high. But I noticed(who wouldn't ) really bad part of that road. Are there any plans to repave that quite long section.

Some pics.






















































After old concrete-deep ruts.



























I am quite sorry for posting images of such a bad road from the country I like so much, therefore must say it is a very exception to 99% roads I have driven on Slovakia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Unfortunately there is no such thing as "repaving" concrete. It usually means the whole road has to be reconstructed. With asphalt, you can mill the top layer and repave it with fresh asphalt, but that doesn't work with concrete. That is why many road authorities constantly delay reconstructing old concrete roads, it costs a lot of money and traffic impact is significant due to the long-term road works associated with replacing concrete.

The extreme track formation on the last few pics show there is an improper foundation (as was the case with many central European roads before the 2000's). You cannot repave this easily, you need to add a foundation (basically building a whole new road). They do this a lot in Poland, where there is often only 10 - 15 cm of asphalt on a sand foundation that has been subsided or even washed away; hence potholes and track formation.


----------



## i15

Vehicles with top speed lower than 80kmh are not alowed on expressways, that's main difference between half profile expressways and normal bypasses on national roads. So driving on expressways is generally more fluent


----------



## seem

piotr71 said:


> Do I understand correctly that this new section may be closed one day per week for motor traffic? Authorities agreed to implement it already. Are they going to make it?


Yes you do but who knows what does it mean? 

_I will ask in Slovak SSC._

EDIT: I have just realised it was a joke when he wrote "padla zhoda" he thought it as a agreement between people who were there that it might be "good". ; )



piotr71 said:


> Btw. I drove on I65 a couple of weeks ago and must say traffic volume there isn't too high. But I noticed(who wouldn't ) really bad part of that road. Are there any plans to repave that quite long section.


Yeah, this road is the worst I have ever seen in Slovakia. NDS is still talking about R3 but it will takes ages. There are no plans by SSC to do some reconstruction, just by NDS to re-build it.. hno:



piotr71 said:


> I am quite *sorry *for posting images of such a bad road from the country I like so much, therefore must say it is a very exception to 99% roads I have driven on Slovakia.


I am not sure if I can handle it! You are very lucky that on these pisc are nice moutains!

_joke _


----------



## piotr71

> ChrisZwolle
> Unfortunately there is no such thing as "repaving" concrete


.

Yes, I used wrong word. I even felt I should have used something more appropriate.


----------



## keber

seem said:


> *Expressway R1 - By-pass of Nitra by Peter Paulík*


How did they make people convince with such an alignment of expressway directly through the town? I believe it wasn't easy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Take it or leave it.


----------



## seem

keber said:


> How did they make people convince with such an alignment of expressway directly through the town? I believe it wasn't easy.


People were really pleased and it is just in the middle of factories etc. - http://goo.gl/maps/J4UJ


----------



## piotr71

seem said:


> EDIT: I have just realised it was a joke when he wrote "padla zhoda" he thought it as a agreement between people who were there that it might be "good". ; )


I don't get Slovak jokes 



> ... You are very lucky that on these pisc are nice moutains!...


I feel better now.


----------



## seem

But we get Polish jokes  - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66924247&postcount=4456



keber said:


> How did they make people convince with such an alignment of expressway directly through the town? I believe it wasn't easy.


and in fact there was no another good solution, I just know there was proposed some tunnel..


----------



## Qwert

piotr71 said:


> I am quite sorry for posting images of such a bad road from the country I like so much, therefore must say it is a very exception to 99% roads I have driven on Slovakia.


There are more such roads. I/50 Drietoma - Mníchova Lehota (bypass of Trenčín), I/62 Senec - Sládkovičovo, I/75 Sládkovičovo - Galanta (both east of Bratislava). In case of I/50 they put asphalt on the concrete, but obviously it didn't help as the asphalt layer got cracked on exactly the same places where the the concrete was cracked.

Interestingly I/65 has place for second carriageway, but R3 doesn't

You can see it e.g. here, this bridge above I/65 was built with reserve for 2x2:


----------



## piotr71

This road is very straight and built as if it was planned as motorway. I could not find much about its history, however all what is said in the Internet let made myself certain that it has been constructed by Germans in the same period when Polish A4 or DK/A18. Then left untouched for many years, apart from some asphalted sections.


----------



## seem

piotr71 said:


> This road is very straight and built as if it was planned as motorway. I could not find much about its history, however all what is said in the Internet let made myself certain that it has been constructed by Germans in the same period when Polish A4 or DK/A18. Then left untouched for many years, apart from some asphalted sections.


It was built as a motorway D26,5 (?). That is why there is space for another 2 lanes.


----------



## Qwert

piotr71 said:


> This road is very straight and built as if it was planned as motorway. I could not find much about its history, however all what is said in the Internet let made myself certain that it has been constructed by Germans in the same period when Polish A4 or DK/A18. Then left untouched for many years, apart from some asphalted sections.





seem said:


> It was built as a motorway D26,5 (?). That is why there is space for another 2 lanes.


The current surface wasn't built by Germans, it's not that old. But it's true it was built with reserve for second carriageway as it was eventually supposed to become motorway D65. But, the plans were cancelled and D65 was replaced by expressways R1 and R3. Now it's even possible the second carriageway won't be added to the I/65 and R3 will be built in its own corridor. IMO it's stupid. This road with new surface would be a perfect expressway.


BTW, road maintenance workers in Slovakia were again surprised by the snow, after all who would expect snow in November:nuts:, and plenty of roads in Central Slovakia are only hardly drivable. Mountain pass Donovaly (E77) was closed for trucks.


----------



## piotr71

Qwert said:


> The current surface wasn't built by Germans, it's not that old.(..)


This is the quotation which let me assume that I65 and few other roads in Slovakia were built by Germans:



> Na Slovensku, ktoré bolo takisto mocensky podriadené Nemecku, sa prevažne budovali betónové bezprašné komunikácie, napríklad na Považí a Pohroní (dnešné cesty I/61, I/51 a I/65).


http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hist%C3%B3ria_v%C3%BDstavby_dia%C4%BEnic_a_r%C3%BDchlostn%C3%BDch_ciest_na_Slovensku


----------



## seem

piotr71 said:


> This the quotation which let me assume that I65 and few other roads in Slovakia were built by Germans:
> 
> 
> 
> http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hist%C3%B3ria_v%C3%BDstavby_dia%C4%BEnic_a_r%C3%BDchlostn%C3%BDch_ciest_na_Slovensku


I didn't know about that but obviously it is not so old. What I know is that it was built as a concrete road because of tanks that might go from Martin to Turcianske Teplice in case of war. There are many roads like this one around Martin built cos of tanks but those are not used by cars, just sometimes by bikes - 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...4732,18.860779&spn=0.068749,0.155697&t=h&z=13


----------



## Qwert

piotr71 said:


> This is the quotation which let me assume that I65 and few other roads in Slovakia were built by Germans:
> 
> http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/História_výstavby_diaľnic_a_rýchlostných_ciest_na_Slovensku


Those roads were gradually reconstructed during socialism, now they have asphalt surface. It's no way possible for any road, even concrete one, to stay drivable for 60 years without resurfacing. Concrete section of I/65 is indeed old and bad, but not that old and bad.

Current concrete roads in Slovakia were built after WW2. Now they all need reconstruction which is being regularly postponed. Fortunatelly there isn't many of them. Concrete section of I/50 is supposed to become part of R2 and concrete section of I/65 will perhaps become part of R3, that's why noone is hurrying with their re-pavement. On the other hand I don't know why authorities hesitate when it comes to reconstruction of I/62 and I/75. Those roads are close to Bratislava and traffic there is pretty big as they are parallel to D1 and R1.


----------



## piotr71

Thanks for the answers but I am going to ask you, Slovak forumers, another question. To make it more clear I am some pictures showing what the query is about.

This is I59 near Banska Bystrica. Road signed as express-way.


















Then, I66 which is also express-way.










And I50 at last.





































All these roads are part of R1, however none of them is signed so. Some have the blue signboard, some green. Google maps show them double numbered...








...my card map does only with R1. No 'I' numbers at all.

Well, it's time to ask a simple question. What's the reason for that? What is the issue not numbering this section of R1 as it should have been numbered?
Interestingly, stretch from Hronsky Benedik to Zarnovica is all the way signed as R1 (haven't got any images because I was driving overnight there)


----------



## seem

Qwert said:


> Those roads were gradually reconstructed during socialism, now they have asphalt surface. *It's no way possible for any road, even concrete one, to stay drivable for 60 years without resurfacing.* Concrete section of I/65 is indeed old and bad, but not that old and bad.


You should go to Poland than  or to Slovak village Kúty.


----------



## Qwert

piotr71 said:


> Thanks for the answers but I am going to ask you, Slovak forumers, another question. To make it more clear I am some pictures showing what the query is about.
> 
> All these roads are part of R1, however none of them is signed so. Some have the blue signboard, some green. Google maps show them double numbered...
> 
> ...my card map does only with R1. No 'I' numbers at all.
> 
> Well, it's time to ask a simple question. What's the reason for that? What is the issue not numbering this section of R1 as it should have been numbered?
> Interestingly, stretch from Hronsky Benedik to Zarnovica is all the way signed as R1 (haven't got any images because I was driving overnight there)


The reason is classic Slovak road-numbering mess. Current R1 consists mostly of 2x2 national roads which were later equipped with sign "Road for motor vehicles" to get rid of slow vehicles and green signs. It's not long time ago there were even bus stops between Žiar nad Hronom and Zvolen. This road was commonly called expressway R1, but legally it consisted of several national roads and signs were made according to its official status except the colour of the destination signs. As I've said - mess.hno:

Now the R1 was finally officially recognised and the signs are being replaced. Western section Trnava - Nitra already has signs with "R1" as well as recently opened section west of Žiar nad Hronom and all currently U/C section will have them too. Soon also the rest of R1 will get the new "R1" signs.



seem said:


> You should go to Poland than  or to Slovak village Kúty.


I believe those German concrete roads in Poland were already resurfaced. That short stretch of I/2 in Kúty is not concrete and it's the only such road in Slovakia, so not a big deal.


----------



## seem

*Some good news from today:*

Motorway D1, 18.5 km long section Jánovce-Jablonov near Unesco town Levoča goes to tender. Motorway tender winner to be known on 7th of February. 

_Visualisation by NDS

lol, I would like to see there "so many" cars_






_Slovak article _- http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5656714/nds-vyhlasila-tendre-na-useky-d1-janovce-jablonov.html

:cheers:


----------



## i15

Levoca, where route E50 goes close to the historic city walls


----------



## seem

Levoča, where the old town (not city ) is really nice - 




























E50


----------



## veteran

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> haha
> btw, at which km will be the interchange R1xR2 in Ziar?


It should be exit 126.


----------



## treichard

Why is E571 fully concurrent with E58 along the R1-R2 corridor in southern Slovakia? It seems that E58 alone would suffice to mark it as an international E road.


----------



## seem

I love Tatras :cheers:

"pravda".sk


----------



## lukaszek89

:cheers:

Greetings from other side of Tatras


----------



## Qwert

treichard said:


> Why is E571 fully concurrent with E58 along the R1-R2 corridor in southern Slovakia? It seems that E58 alone would suffice to mark it as an international E road.


According to this (in Slovak) route E58 was originally only Vienna - Bratislava, then this corridor was extended from Bratislava via Zvolen - Košice - Ukraine - Romania - Moldavia - again Ukraine to Russia where it now ends in Rostov na Donu. E571 became redundant, but noone bothered to discard this route.

IMO it would make sense if E571 was rerouted to future R7 and R2 (Bratislava - Nové Zámky - Lučenec - Košice). I would be able to imagine also further E routes changes. For example E71 which Košice - Budapest - Zagreb - Split could be extended to Warsaw and replace current E371.


----------



## hofburg

nice photo. location?


----------



## seem

hofburg said:


> nice photo. location?


I am really not sure. Might be there - http://goo.gl/maps/wPKE


----------



## i15

Today, government made decision, that *3rd PPP project* to build and operate 30km of D1 motorway around Zilina *will be canceled*. The longest tunnel on D1 "Visnove" (7,5km) will be build using EU funds. Construction should start in 2011 and end in 2016. 

translated article in slovak: http://translate.google.com/transla...onomika.asp?c=A101213_194205_sk_ekonomika_p01


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It doesn't surprise me. Several PPP-projects failed, for example A3 in Romania and A1 in Montenegro (both worth in excess of € 4 billion).


----------



## seem

i15 said:


> Today, government made decision, that *3rd PPP project* to build and operate 30km of D1 motorway around Zilina *will be canceled*. The longest tunnel on D1 "Visnove" (7,5km) will be build using EU funds. Construction should start in *2011* and end in 2016.
> 
> translated article in slovak: http://translate.google.com/transla...onomika.asp?c=A101213_194205_sk_ekonomika_p01


Do you believe it? :bash:

Government should have a clear plan, what is happening there is just a mess.


----------



## i15

I believe it's possible to start in 2011. And "to start" is the most importatnt thing.


----------



## Qwert

It's still possible and likely there will be new PPP project, but it will not include tunnel Višňové and probably also feeder from Žilina, only the remaining sections.


----------



## i15

I was expecting new PPP project, that would include only section with tunnel Visnove with another 2 year delay. 

It's quite risky to build Visnove using state budget and EU funds, but maybe it's better, that constriction will not be delayed anymore.


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> It doesn't surprise me. Several PPP-projects failed, for example A3 in Romania and A1 in Montenegro (both worth in excess of € 4 billion).


Yeah, that sucked BIG TIME.

Our Gov will prepare the PPP again for A3-Comarnic-Brasov (mountain area, Prahova Valley) and they say they will also use PPP for A1-Sibiu-Pitesti on Pan-European Corridor IV (also mountain area, Olt Valley).

Both are vital links basically crossing the Carphatians and linking the south (Muntenia) with the north (Transylvania).


----------



## Qwert

i15 said:


> I was expecting new PPP project, that would include only section with tunnel Visnove with another 2 year delay.
> 
> It's quite risky to build Visnove using state budget and EU funds, but maybe it's better, that constriction will not be delayed anymore.


It's Višňové which has priority, the rest of cancelled PPP project can be built in much shorter time and without Višňové it doesn't make big sense to build the rest. But, problem of Višňové is its construction period may exceed period in which current EU funds are available: 2007 - 2013 + 2 years. So they have to either complete Višňové in 2015 which will be quite difficult but not impossible or negotiate some exception with the EU.


----------



## seem

*Map of R4 - section Košice - Milhosť*

_which is currently under construction.._


----------



## i15

we have another tiny expresway: *R4 Svidnik bypass opened today*










* 4,5km
* 2 lanes
* estimated cost were 22 mil € + there is extra cost 2,7 mil € because of flood damage and bad geological pre-research

http://translate.google.com/transla...5691635/otvorili-cestny-obchvat-svidnika.html

pictures from the article:








































It's the first section of this route labeled as "R4". Finished motorway form Presov to Kosice is also part of R4, but it's labeled as D1.


----------



## seem

Updated map of motorway and expressway network in Slovakia.

_clic for higher resolution
_


veteran said:


> Aktualizovaná mapa - po otvorení obchvatu Svidníka:


----------



## Falusi

I have a question:

Do I have to buy a vignette to enter the only really short part of D4?


----------



## mcarling

It looks like the D1 motorway is complete from Bratislava all the way to Zilina. Excellent. I look forward to a complete expressway from Zilina to Katowice.


----------



## seem

Falusi said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Do I have to buy a vignette to enter the only really short part of D4?


Yes. You can use that road - http://goo.gl/maps/EXd4


----------



## veteran

Actualisated map. I have forgotten that bypasses of Horná Štubňa and Trstená were opened last month.


----------



## Falusi

Thanks for the info seem.


----------



## CNGL

veteran said:


> Actualisated map. I have forgotten that bypasses of Horná Štubňa and Trstená were opened last month.


I'm seeing you forgot the R1 from D4 just East of Bratislava to R1 between Trnava and Nitra, and R9 in Northeastern Slovakia, which would run as follows: R4 between Prešov and Giraltovce-Vranov nad Topl'ou-Humenné-Snina. I saw those listed somewhere in Internet...


----------



## veteran

CNGL said:


> I'm seeing you forgot the R1 from D4 just East of Bratislava to R1 between Trnava and Nitra, and R9 in Northeastern Slovakia, which would run as follows: R4 between Prešov and Giraltovce-Vranov nad Topl'ou-Humenné-Snina. I saw those listed somewhere in Internet...


Proposed western alignment of R1 _Most pri Bratislave (D4) - Hrubý Šúr - Sládkovičovo - Sereď (R1)_ does not have considered an accurate roadline. The technical study is being elaborated currently.

R9 is kinda :blahblah: after elections and also does not have considered an accurate roadline.


----------



## Uppsala

How is it going now with the R1 from Nitra to Žiar nad Hronom? Last time I was driving there the motorway ended at Nitra when I was driving from Bratislava via Trnava to Nitra. But are they building that part now?


----------



## Qwert

Uppsala said:


> How is it going now with the R1 from Nitra to Žiar nad Hronom? Last time I was driving there the motorway ended at Nitra when I was driving from Bratislava via Trnava to Nitra. But are they building that part now?


Entire R1 from Trnava to Banská Bystrica is either built or U/C. Section close to Žiar nad Hronom should be finsihed probably somtimes in January 2011 and section east of Nitra in Summer 2011.


----------



## seem

I like this bridge (D1 junction) near Prešov -


----------



## X236K

R1 between BB and Ruzomberok is going to be 2+2?


----------



## seem

X236K said:


> R1 between BB and Ruzomberok is going to be 2+2?


Yes. 

In year 2050.  

more pics - http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=64


----------



## X236K

Why do you guys need a 2+2 highway between BB and Ruzomberok? I've driven that way manytimes and it didn't seem like being overcrowded. Moreover, buliding such monsters over there would be a crime... the landscape is priceless. "Kozi Chrbat tunel" is driving me crazy..


----------



## seem

X236K said:


> Why do you guys need a 2+2 highway between BB and Ruzomberok? I've driven that way manytimes and it didn't seem like being overcrowded. Moreover, buliding such monsters over there would be a crime... the landscape is priceless. "Kozi Chrbat tunel" is driving me crazy..


Of course we don't need it now. It is just about politics. I think we had a chat about it here a few weeks ago.


----------



## bogdymol

seem said:


> Of course we don't need it now. It is just about politics. I think we had a chat about it here a few weeks ago.


You need it because it happened to me twice that I wanted to return home from Jasna (Jasna - Ruzomberok - BB - Budapest - Romania) but after I drove some km between Ruzomberok and BB a police officer stopped me and said that there is some dog sleights competition in Donovaly and the road is closed so I had to go back to Ruzomberok and take an alternate route via Martin. And it happened twice (in 2007 and 2010)!!! 

Perhaps I just had bad luck... twice!


----------



## seem

bogdymol said:


> You need it because it happened to me twice that I wanted to return home from Jasna (Jasna - Ruzomberok - BB - Budapest - Romania) but after I drove some km between Ruzomberok and BB a police officer stopped me and said that there is some dog sleights competition in Donovaly and the road is closed so I had to go back to Ruzomberok and take an alternate route via Martin. And it happened twice (in 2007 and 2010)!!!
> 
> Perhaps I just had bad luck... twice!


That's ok. What is not ok is when they close that road because of snow. Traffic is not huge at all. NDS said that this section can be alternative of D1 from Žilina but it is not true at all because traffic is not just between Bratislava and Košice so there willl be still problem with Strečno "pass" anyway.

Some section of Donovaly road look like this, which is enough I think - 



















Btw, have you ever heard about road II/520 Nová Bystrica - Oravská Lesná. It is about 2 years old and it is really successful shorcut for people in this region. 

It used to be 60 km long journey for these people from Nová Bystrica to Oravská Lesná - http://goo.gl/maps/GOrl. Nowadays it is just 9 km long - http://goo.gl/maps/rfiT. 

There are really nice views from road, but I have never been there.


----------



## msz2

seem said:


> I like this bridge (D1 junction) near Prešov -
> 
> [/IMG]


Nice viaduct with external prestressing.


----------



## Qwert

X236K said:


> Why do you guys need a 2+2 highway between BB and Ruzomberok? I've driven that way manytimes and it didn't seem like being overcrowded. Moreover, buliding such monsters over there would be a crime... the landscape is priceless. "Kozi Chrbat tunel" is driving me crazy..


Here is video of the planned section: http://www.bystrica24.sk/news.php?extend.77880 As you can see it pretty much respects the landscape, but cost of such section in Alpine terrain and its environmental impact would be still enormous.hno:



bogdymol said:


> You need it because it happened to me twice that I wanted to return home from Jasna (Jasna - Ruzomberok - BB - Budapest - Romania) but after I drove some km between Ruzomberok and BB a police officer stopped me and said that there is some dog sleights competition in Donovaly and the road is closed so I had to go back to Ruzomberok and take an alternate route via Martin. And it happened twice (in 2007 and 2010)!!!
> 
> Perhaps I just had bad luck... twice!


Road closure once a year due to a competition can hardly be qualified as a reason to spend billions to build parallel road. As seem said, problem is rather snow which causes traffic closures. But new road would suffer from snow too. There are of course also alternative mountain passes but their usage usually results into detour.



seem said:


> Of course we don't need it now. It is just about politics. I think we had a chat about it here a few weeks ago.


Last minister of transportation was from Bansk8 Bystrica so he stated planning this section. Curren minister used it as an argument to negotiate discount from PPP consesionaire of D1 near Žilina. But actual construction of this road won't start anytime soon. There's no money and for now it's not needed.


----------



## bogdymol

seem said:


> That's ok. What is not ok is when they close that road because of snow. Traffic is not huge at all. NDS said that this section can be alternative of D1 from Žilina but it is not true at all because traffic is not just between Bratislava and Košice so there willl be still problem with Strečno "pass" anyway.
> 
> Some section of Donovaly road look like this, which is enough I think -


I was joking when I said that you need to build R1 BB - Ruzomberok just because I had bad luck... twice. The road is quite ok now (2+1 on some sections), but it's quite crowded around Donovaly ski resort and the traffic was very slow when it snowed (although there wasn't more than 5 cm of snow). 

On my journey back home I took this route.


----------



## seem

bogdymol said:


> I was joking when I said that you need to build R1 BB - Ruzomberok just because I had bad luck... twice. The road is quite ok now (2+1 on some sections), but it's quite crowded around Donovaly ski resort and the traffic was very slow when it snowed (although there wasn't more than 5 cm of snow).
> 
> On my journey back home I took this route.


Road from Martin to Kremnica is awful. One of the worst roads in Slovakia. Especially the section Horná Štubňa - Kremnica is really bad. Anyway, I thought it is more km than 600 km from Arad. 

Btw, Donovaly mountain pass is closed for lorries again. Road I/18 Martin - Žilina called Strečno is overcrowded. One of our friends just came to stay for a night because of it.


----------



## bogdymol

seem said:


> *Road from Martin to Kremnica is awful. One of the worst roads in Slovakia. Especially the section Horná Štubňa - Kremnica is really bad. Anyway, I thought it is more km than 600 km from Arad. *
> 
> Btw, Donovaly mountain pass is closed for lorries again. Road I/18 Martin - Žilina called Strečno is overcrowded. One of our friends just came to stay for a night because of it.


As far as I remember it was quite bad because it's made of concrete (not paved with asphalt) and there were few potholes.


----------



## seem

bogdymol said:


> As far as I remember it was quite bad because it's made of concrete (not paved with asphalt) and there were few potholes.


Section Martin - Turčianske teplice is not made up of concrete, but concrete blocks. Section Horná Štubňa - Kremnica is made up of asphalt but it is in really bad condition. Section Kremnica - x R1 is quite ok and just with by-passes. 

btw, you should read this guys  -

Slovak article - http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5699299/opit...-po-dialnici-v-protismere-len-v-bielizni.html

English version - http://translate.google.sk/translat...-po-dialnici-v-protismere-len-v-bielizni.html


----------



## mcarling

Qwert said:


> Road closure once a year due to a competition can hardly be qualified as a reason to spend billions to build parallel road.


In my opinion, a road is not need for such a competition and such a competition does not justify closing a road. This is not the Tour de France. It seems to me that all the competitors should need is a track through the forrest.


----------



## seem

*R1 Kováčová (near Zvolen, Zwole ) - Banská Bystrica*

_by metropoly_


----------



## seem

_Some new update from dialnice.info_

*R1 Beladice - Tekovské Nemce (a bit of missing sections between Nitra and Banská Bystrica)*

_high resolution even if it is not such good quality :nuts: but anyway.. you can find some more pics here -_ http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=172 




























_a bit in use_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

seem said:


> _high resolution even if it is not such good quality_ :nuts:


I never understood why people always post large-resolution bad quality pics. By resizing them to say 800px they look even better.


----------



## seem

_Yesterday near Žiar nad Hronom_


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Roadworks?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

End of holidays. There were huge traffic jams in the Alps as well.


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> End of holidays. There were huge traffic jams in the Alps as well.


Heh, so it's the same thing: motorway or no motorway. Damn. In RO the traffic jams are still alive and kicking as we speak. :nuts:


----------



## veteran

ChrisZwolle said:


> End of holidays. There were huge traffic jams in the Alps as well.


End of holidays & Roadworks. It was on the terminus of R1 near Žiar nad Hronom. Expressway ends there and drivers have to go to parallel 1st-class-road and stop on traffic lights in Ladomerská Vieska at junction of I/65 and I/50. It's every week routine to loose there 30-45 min.


----------



## seem

^^ Thanks God they this section is nearly done. They should open it this month.


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> ^^ Thanks God they this section is nearly done. They should open it this month.


It should have been opened on November, 15th Dec, now the deadline is end of January. Only God knows whether they open it now or repeatedly postpone...

In Slovakia we usually can't rely to the offiacial deadlines.


----------



## ionut

veteran said:


> In Slovakia we usually can't rely to the offiacial deadlines.


You should come to Romania. :lol:


----------



## seem

Btw, I read that this traffic jam was 10 km long, not sure if it is normal for this expressway.

And they changed it because of land sliding so it is not because we can't rely what NDS say - http://www.ndsas.sk/monitoring-medii/12326s?prm3=35963


*Guys, it is new year. Mind there are new stickers if u travel on our motorways and expressways throughout the country!*


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> And they changed it because of land sliding so it is not because we can't rely what NDS say - http://www.ndsas.sk/monitoring-medii/12326s?prm3=35963


That's true. But the web-page of NDS we can announce as the most unreliable web-page about Slovak motorways. 

Look there. Are you sure that former PPP-package Žilina-Martin is U/C? 

Try to look there (page about Tunel Prešov). There is writen that the tunnel will be 2520 meters long. And now look there (page about section Prešov,west-Prešov,south). There is written that Tunel Prešov will have only 2375 meters. So what is true. Or they don't know it? 

On NDS-webpage are many, many and many misleading information. And I'm rather not going to talk in details about deadlines of sections on R2, R7 or R3. 

For example section R2 Pstruša-Kriváň. In 2006 I remember that there were given years of construction 2009-2012, in 2008 it was 2011-2014 and now it is 2013-2016. I'm really looking forward to the next update of this web :nuts:


----------



## seem

^^ I know it is awful so I was just happy that this time it is ok.


----------



## veteran

ionut said:


> You should come to Romania. :lol:


:lol: IMHO it is common problem especially of post-socialistic countries. For example: In my town (during the socialism) the The University hospital had been built since 1966 to 1989 - 23 years. When they finish the last part of hospital (not last in project, some parts have never been done), they had to change elevator ropes in the eldest part of building because it was after service life


----------



## ionut

veteran said:


> :lol: IMHO it is common problem especially of post-socialistic countries.


Yup, seems to be a common problem. 

BTW, can you guys tell me when we can see a Kosice - Miskolc (HU) motorway?


----------



## seem

ionut said:


> BTW, can you guys tell me when we can see a Kosice - Miskolc (HU) motorway?


Well, 14 km section Košice - H border in Slovakia is U/C and we will see what Hungarians will do. But I bet this is not the most important road for them but I think there might be some improvement in next years.


----------



## ionut

seem said:


> Well, 14 km section Košice - H border in Slovakia is U/C and we will see what Hungarians will do. But I bet this is not the most important road for them but I think there might be some improvement in next years.


Cool! Thanks for the info. :cheers:


----------



## veteran

^^ Ad. Expwy Miskolc-Košice: I caught in hungarian press, that they started to make the project documentation of missing section M30. The deadline for it is year 2013. 

So the earliest term for starting the construction should be 2013. We'll see.


----------



## Coccodrillo

veteran said:


> Try to look there (page about Tunel Prešov). There is writen that the tunnel will be 2520 meters long. And now look there (page about section Prešov,west-Prešov,south). There is written that Tunel Prešov will have only 2375 meters. So what is true. Or they don't know it?


I don't know your tunnel, but sometimes websites and other sources show the total lenght, sometimes only the bored part. So maybe 2375 m is maybe the bored part, that added to 145 m of an artificial part gives 2520 m.

"Natural" tunnels are the tunnels build underground, without working on the surface, "artificial" tunnels are trenches that are covered after being dug.


----------



## seem

:cheers:










_Btw, another 2 lanes are U/C_


----------



## hammersklavier

seem said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Btw, another 2 lanes are U/C_


That is one gorgeous bridge.


----------



## seem

Imo, this section is one of the best in Slovakia.


----------



## seem

Quite new section of R1 near Žarnovica


----------



## mmmartin

seem said:


> Imo, this section is one of the best in Slovakia.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mateusz

It looks kinda like Polish Zakopianka, simillar terrain.


----------



## seem

This section is near Tatras.


----------



## seem

*R1 - Nitra By-pass*

_1 month old pics by Granvia_



















_Junction "Lehota"

btw, we have about 37 villages in Slovakia called "..Lehota.."_










_Junction "Čermáň"_


----------



## seem

_junction "Čermáň"_










_Bridge above the "Priemyselný ulica" - "Industrial street"
_


----------



## seem

*Selenec - Beladice*














































*R1 Beladice – Tekovské Nemce*


----------



## Qwert

*Expressway*










Today the section Lehôtka pod Brehmi - Šášovské Podhradie (20 km west of Zvolen near town Žiar nad Hronom) was opened for traffic. There is, however, also traffic restriction at small part of the section due to the landslide. Beside this you can now drive on more than 70 km long continuous part of R1. The remaining section of 170 km long R1 east of Nitra including bypass of Nitra is supposed to be completed in the Summer.

Older photos:
















www.dialnice.info

Newer photos:
























www.sme.sk


----------



## seem

*Videos of a new R1 section - *

_direction Nitra - Bratislava _






_direction Banská Bystrica - Košice 
_


----------



## Qwert

Seem, the first video is direction Zvolen - Nitra (or Banská Bystrica - Bratislava) and second one is direction Nitra - Zvolen (Bratislava - Banská Bystrica). :nuts:

BTW, I recommend to watch especially the second video.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dang those shoulders are narrow. They may not design it as a full motorway, but traffic will use it like a motorway anyway, so they better design it like one as well. This is just asking for trouble once traffic volumes are around 40.000 per day and every breakdown requires a lane closure. There aren't even frequent SOS bays like they have in Italy (another country that has narrow shoulders).


----------



## seem

Qwert said:


> Seem, the first video is direction Zvolen - Nitra (or Banská Bystrica - Bratislava) and second one is direction Nitra - Zvolen (Bratislava - Banská Bystrica). :nuts:
> 
> BTW, I recommend to watch especially the second video.


I know. Sorry. :nuts:


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Dang those shoulders are narrow. They may not design it as a full motorway, but traffic will use it like a motorway anyway, so they better design it like one as well. This is just asking for trouble once traffic volumes are around 40.000 per day and every breakdown requires a lane closure. There aren't even frequent SOS bays like they have in Italy (another country that has narrow shoulders).


Yes, it's a problem of entire R1. I would understand narrow shoulders on the older sections, because when they were built they were supposed to be just 2x2 national road, but construction of new sections with such narrow (1.5 m) shoulders is pure stupidity. Even U/C 46 km long PPP section east of Nitra will look like this. hno:

I agree, R1 will be pretty nasty when the traffic will reach about 40,000 vehicles a day, what is not that far future. We will probably have to wait until the upgrade on 2x3. But, first we have to built some decent parallel road between Trnava and Nitra and Žiar nad Hronom and Zvolen.

At least all new expressways are being designed with 2.5 m wide hard shoulder.


----------



## seem

^^ It used to be a motorway, then national road.


----------



## gmbh

> But, first we have to built some decent parallel road between Trnava and Nitra and Žiar nad Hronom and Zvolen.


yes, that´s the right way. 



> This is just asking for trouble once traffic volumes are around 40.000 per day and every breakdown requires a lane closure.


AADT is cca. 20.000 and 1/3 of this traffic stayed on old road. the traffic will be bigger in future but (central) sk´s population density isn´t 400 persons/km2 like in netherland. everything has his own special limits.....


----------



## Qwert

gmbh said:


> AADT is cca. 20.000 and 1/3 of this traffic stayed on old road. the traffic will be bigger in future but (central) sk´s population density isn´t 400 persons/km2 like in netherland. everything has his own special limits.....


On the other hand population density in Hron valley proper (not counting adjacent mountains) is pretty high and car usage in Slovakia will grow much faster than in the NL. In 15 years R1 could by quite crowded. Not to mention older section would need general reconstruction sooner or latter (Trnava - Nitra, Žiar nad Hronom - Zvolen - Banská Bystrica). It would make sense to upgrade them on 2x3 then as it's planned in case of the old section of D1 and D2.


----------



## Gyro Da Riva

veteran said:


> What is bad on diaľnica? It was implied from word _diaľka/dálka_ which means distance. And suffix _-ica/-ice_ was "borrowed" from word _železnica/železnice_ (railway, literally "iron road").
> 
> Absolutely natural process of enriching of vocabulary.


I think that suffix -ice was derived from word "silnice" which means 'road'.


----------



## seem

veteran said:


> What is bad on diaľnica? It was implied from word _diaľka/dálka_ which means distance. And suffix _-ica/-ice_ was "borrowed" from word _železnica/železnice_ (railway, literally "iron road").
> 
> Absolutely natural process of enriching of vocabulary.


----------



## SeanT

in every days speech we use the world Sztráda(Autostrada) a lot in the hungarian language.


----------



## veteran

Gyro Da Riva said:


> I think that suffix -ice was derived from word "silnice" which means 'road'.


I don't think so. Word silnice in Czech language IMHO don't have suffix. Siln-/Sil- is not a word. But Želez- (from word železnice) is derived from word železo (iron).

I've read the official materials from "introduction" of word dálnice/diaľnica from year 1938. There is written that is was derived from/or the inspiration was the word železnice/železnica (railway).


----------



## veteran

SeanT said:


> in every days speech we use the world Sztráda(Autostrada) a lot in the hungarian language.


I know some people from the Czech republic who are living in Sudets (they have partly German origin) and they use to call motorways in every day speech Autobahn. And declesion of this word is really funny (in Czech quite unnatural), e.g.: _Jel sem po autobahnu_. (I was driving on motorway) :lol:

In Košice we use to say _Idem do varoša _ (I'm going to downtown) - város=city in Hungarian, mesto=city in Slovak - but when we say _varoš_, we mean only historical downtown)


----------



## Gyro Da Riva

*.*



veteran said:


> I don't think so. Word silnice in Czech language IMHO don't have suffix. Siln-/Sil- is not a word. But Želez- (from word železnice) is derived from word železo (iron).


I found this at (http://czechfolks.com/2008/11/15/the-origin-of-czech-motorways-puvod-ceskych-dalnic/)
...VSDS was renamed to GRSD (Generalni reditelstvi stavby dalnic) - “Directorate-General of the construction of motorways” and the official name “dalnice” was approved. How did Karel Chmel come up with this name? He deduced it from the words “Long-distance roads” (”*DALkova silNICE*”).
The German “Autobahn” could not be used then since Czech roads had been planned to operate cars, motorcycles, trolleybuses and other at the time “unknown vehicles” - not just “autos.” If the dalnice name had not been approved, Czechs would probably be driving on autostrades or raceways today....


----------



## X236K

Gyro Da Riva said:


> I think that suffix -ice was derived from word "silnice" which means 'road'.


You got the point:


----------



## i15

Finally, we have results of 2010's traffic census. Graphic presentations are not ready yet, so, just some numbers:

*Motorways and expressways:	*
D1 in Bratislava	55000-100000
D1 Trnava	50000
D1 Trencin	34000
D1 Povazska Bystrica 26000
D1/D3 Zilina	23000
D1 Liptovsky Mikulas	19000
D1 Poprad	14000
D1 Presov-Kosice	20000

D2 CZ border-Malacky	18000
D2 Bratislava bridge	88000
D2 HU border	10000

R1 Trnava - Sered 43000
R1 Nitra	33000
R1 Zarnovica	15000
R1 Ziar nad Hronom - Zvolen	25000
R1 Zvolen - Banska Bystrica	28000

*Some national roads *(more than 15000 AADT, less than 4 lanes, outside towns):	

D1 route:	
I/18 Zilina - Martin	25000-29000
I/18 Martin- Ruzomberok	13000-22000
I/18 Poprad - Presov	11000-18000
I/50 Kosice direction east	16000

D3 route:	
I/11 Zilina - Cadca	15000-22000

R1 route:	
I/50 Ziar nad Hronom	22000
I/65 Nitra direction east	18000
I/66 Banska Bystrica direction northeast	16000

R2 route:	
I/50 Zvolen direction east	16000

R7 route:	
I/63 Bratislava direction southeast	21000


source: http://www.ssc.sk/sk/Rozvoj-cestnej-siete/Dopravne-inzinierstvo/Celostatne-scitanie-dopravy-2010.ssc


----------



## seem

Finnal, here we go. :cheers:

on a left side: 

Sections with highest AADT on motorway network
Sections with highest AADT on expressway network

right side:

Sections with highest AADT on road network
Sections with highest AADT in a towns

It also says what is the increase in the last 5 years.










www.pravda.sk


----------



## seem

double post


----------



## Name user 1

*R1 NITRA - T. NEMCE*

currently U/C approx. 45km
will be in use from July 2011


----------



## seem

*Strečno pass*

Tunnel is under construction under the Fatra moutains but there was also motorway proposed via this beautifle pass which is close to national park.










http://www.vivo.sk/user/BadE


----------



## Zagor666

wow,what a beautiful picture :banana:


----------



## Qwert

*R1 Northern Bypass of Banská Bystrica*

A construction update from PPP project which should be completed next year.



Daren said:


> *Severny obchvat Kostiviarska
> Date 08/04/2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1417/soko01panbig.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3429/soko02panbig.jpg





Daren said:


> *Severny obchvat pri Aurise
> Date 08/04/2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rozmazana trocha...malo svetla bolo uz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uz pribudlo aj kus nanosu ktory bude pre vetvu zjazdu z obchvatu


----------



## seem

Damn it, about 75 km of expressways U/C but no pictures. 

Well at least some 

*R1 Nitra, západ (west) - Selenec*




radeoNko said:


> *11.3.2011
> STU SvF IKDS 4.ročník 2010/2011 exkurzia*
> nitra -zapad selenec


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What on earth is this? A quadruple cantilever- twin-truss -arch bridge?


----------



## seem

^^ If I am sure there is just one another machine in EU used for building briges like this one. 

More pictures - 




radeoNko said:


> Obchvat Nitry part 2


----------



## i15

so, that big steel "thing" is machine, not another unique architectonic part, that will make the bridge 2 times more expensive?


----------



## hkskyline

*Slovakia opens 254 mln euro highway tender *

BRATISLAVA, April 5 (Reuters) - Slovakia has launched an international tender to pick a contractor for a planned highway project worth 254 million euro ($360.3 million), the Public Procurement Office (UVO) said on Tuesday.

The National Highway Company (NDS), in charge of the project, said interested bidders must have a track record of at least two construction works worth at least 50 million euros.

Companies can ask for information, further details and registration by April 21 and submit their binding proposals by June 27, when the NDS said will evaluate all bids received.

The planned 11.2 kilometres-long (6.96 miles) road project in eastern Slovakia, is part of the euro zone country's wider scheme to connect the capital Bratislava and the second biggest town of Kosice in the years to come.

The government of Prime Minister Iveta Radicova, in power since July, scrapped last year a 3.3 billion euro public-private road-building partnership with a team led by French construction conglomerate Bouygues .

The venture was part of the central European country's wider plan introduced by the previous cabinet of Prime Minister Robert Fico to speed up road building and narrow regional disparities.

Radicova's cabinet said previous contracts were unfavourable for the state, regarding them as too expensive.

($1=.7050 Euro)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Which project is this? Presov bypass? € 25 million per km...


----------



## Qwert

There are even better examples of dispersed settlements in Slovakia.

Here: http://maps.google.sk/?ll=48.576721,19.476185&spn=0.023425,0.066047&t=h&z=15
or here: http://maps.google.sk/maps?q=myjava...5323,17.946167&sspn=0.74708,2.113495&t=h&z=15

But they don't prevent any infrastructure development since they are in the mountains where noone is going to build any new roads. Settlements in the valleys where roads are being built are concentrated. On the other hand, I think it's still cheaper to build a new road in Poland than in Slovakia. It's easier to demolish a house than to build all those expensive tunnels, cuts and bridges.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nah, that's not so bad.

How about: http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll=49.744173,19.093981&spn=0.040988,0.109863&t=h&z=14
Or: http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll=51.026886,4.794772&spn=0.079788,0.154324&t=h&z=13


----------



## Sponsor

Qwert said:


> There are even better examples of dispersed settlements in Slovakia.


Of course there are. Only those are examples and don't cover the entire country 



Qwert said:


> On the other hand, I think it's still cheaper to build a new road in Poland than in Slovakia. It's easier to demolish a house than to build all those expensive tunnels, cuts and bridges.


Well, the point is that builiding road outside built-up areas you don't affect any entity directly which is difficult in Poland where complicated ownership possesing system was (and still is) one of the main reasons of slow and late development.

I'm not sure what is the situation in Slovakia. As far as I remember travelling across your country is just passing concentrated villages. Each settlement ends with the last house. In Poland you can pass by a sign with village's name but its builidings are scattered around within 1 km range. Thank's to lowland areas we don't spend a lot of money on cuttings or bridges but lots of people are to be moved as their homes are to be demolished.


----------



## Rombi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Or: http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=en&ll=51.026886,4.794772&spn=0.079788,0.154324&t=h&z=13


Yeahh. We should better not complain:eek2:
But nothing strange if only look on population density in Netherland (400 per Square kilometre), Slovakia has 111 and Poland 122 per Square kilometre.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...d_dependent_territories_by_population_density


----------



## Qwert

Sponsor said:


> Of course there are. Only those are examples and don't cover the entire country
> 
> 
> Well, the point is that builiding road outside built-up areas you don't affect any entity directly which is difficult in Poland where complicated ownership possesing system was (and still is) one of the main reasons of slow and late development.
> 
> I'm not sure what is the situation in Slovakia. As far as I remember travelling across your country is just passing concentrated villages. Each settlement ends with the last house. In Poland you can pass by a sign with village's name but its builidings are scattered around within 1 km range. Thank's to lowland areas we don't spend a lot of money on cuttings or bridges but lots of people are to be moved as their homes are to be demolished.


In Slovakia we don't have to demolish many houses, but we are facing problems with land owners, who don't want to sell their properties to the state. Well, sometimes they have a good reason for their refusal, sometimes it's completely irrational. Some important projects were considerably delayed because of this.


----------



## bogdymol

Qwert said:


> In Slovakia we don't have to demolish many houses, but we are facing problems with land owners, who don't want to sell their properties to the state. Well, sometimes they have a good reason for their refusal, sometimes it's completely irrational. Some important projects were considerably delayed because of this.


Do you also have problems with land owners that want a much higher price for their properties than they actually worth? We have this problems in Romania...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rombi said:


> Yeahh. We should better not complain:eek2:
> But nothing strange if only look on population density in Netherland (400 per Square kilometre), Slovakia has 111 and Poland 122 per Square kilometre.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...d_dependent_territories_by_population_density


That is in Belgium, whose urban planning became completely out of control. The Netherlands doesn't have this problem of scattered houses everywhere. (ribbon development).


----------



## Qwert

bogdymol said:


> Do you also have problems with land owners that want a much higher price for their properties than they actually worth? We have this problems in Romania...


Some owners want more money, some are NIMBYs and they want to stop or at least delay construction and some owners simply don't want to sell their property under any circumstances.

There are also people, who are IMO right, when they don't want to sell their land. For example when state wants to buy let's say 90 % of their property, thus they would end up owning couple of square metres of worthless land next to the motorway. I've even heard state wanted to purchase only land needed for a pilar of bridge while the rest of the property should have remained in the ownership of the original owner. But land under motorway bridge is pretty much worthless too. These people usually want state to buy their entire property, but the state refuses to do so, as purchasing land which isn't 100 % necessary for motorway construction would allegedly be wasting of public resources.


----------



## Sponsor

^^I believe this situation is quite usual elswhere. People usually estimates their properties by more than adjusters do.



Qwert said:


> I've even heard state wanted to purchase only land needed for a pilar of bridge while the rest of the property should have remained in the ownership of the original owner. But land under motorway bridge is pretty much worthless too. These people usually want state to buy their entire property, but the state refuses to do so, as purchasing land which isn't 100 % necessary for motorway construction would allegedly be wasting of public resources.


In this case paying taxes by state would be proper. X money a year for using private property. I think that's what they do in case of ski lift's posts on slopes belonging to private owners.


----------



## Sponsor

del


----------



## seem

Bridge in Považská Bystrica - 



sarkan1000 said:


> Kruháč pod estakádou je už dokončený


----------



## Ondro




----------



## hraby

couple photos across slovak 1st. class ways and highway D1:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I hate the TERN numbers. They just don't look right.


----------



## bogdymol

hraby said:


>


*Pink?* :doh:


----------



## i15

Yes, pink. Someone thought it's good idea to use many different colors on D1, so it will look like big rainbow and gods above can laugh at us.


----------



## Gyro Da Riva

*pink color*

The rumor is that the color of railing reflects color of a local flower, which turns meadows under Hight Tatras to magenta-pink.

Flower:
http://www.lenochodi.cz/batoh/wallpapers/wallpaper-high-tatras-flower-1024x768.jpg
Meadow:
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/small/3260151.jpg


----------



## i15

^^ maybe, but it's still damn ugly. Bright yellow near Zilina is also quite bad.


----------



## Ondro

ChrisZwolle said:


> I hate the TERN numbers. They just don't look right.


What are TERN numbers?


Something from Považská Bystrica. You can see the Považský Castle ruins on the right.


----------



## Natomasken

Ondro said:


> What are TERN numbers?


I was wondering that too and Googled it. It's the new font used on Austrian signs. Stands for Trans European Road Network.

http://www.iiid.net/SOMS/Typeface Tern.aspx


----------



## Ondro

But we use Universal Grotesk, not TERN :dunno:


----------



## seem

Looks like somewhere in Croatia :nuts: -



hraby said:


>


Second profile of *D1 Jablonov - Studenec* is U/C, some new photos - 

imo, this is one of the most beautifle bridges in Slovakia, at least the most beautifle one in the Eastern Slovakia. 




brezo said:


> Pracujú na druhom polprofile.


----------



## hraby

seem said:


> Looks like somewhere in Croatia :nuts:


little bit.. it is 1st. class way around 25-30km behind Kosice, before mountain passes Soroska, direction to Roznava.


----------



## seem

hraby said:


> little bit.. it is 1st. class way around 25-30km behind Kosice, before mountain passes Soroska, direction to Roznava.


That's why it looks like in Croatia, the landscape is dinaric/karst there -


----------



## Schwarzpunkt

*From Prešov to H-Border (Tornyosnémeti) - picts taken on 09.07.2011*

Map









1. Prešov









2.









3.









4.leaving Prešov









5.









6. Beginning of D1 Motorway - section Presov Budimir









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12. 









13.









14. End of motorway









15. Here D1 will continue straight towards Ukrainian


----------



## Schwarzpunkt

16.Beginning of expressway 68 Budimir - Košice









17.









18. Bypass of Košice









19. 









20.









21.









22.









23. My exit. Direction Miskolc









24. Road 68 Košice - H border. Do You really need a new expressway here?









25.









26. ... too fast? :angel1:









27. Seňa









28.









29. Border crossing









30. Bye Slovakia









In the coming days, I will post the section Tornyosnémeti - Budapest (via E 71) in Hungarian Forum


----------



## Sponsor

Where can I find a map of traffic volumes in Slovakia?


----------



## mapman:cz

Here: http://www.ssc.sk/sk/Rozvoj-cestnej-siete/Dopravne-inzinierstvo/Celostatne-scitanie-dopravy-2010.ssc - it's divided into regional maps in PDF there.

On the bottom of tht page click on the respective region (kraj) and then choose VUC_?? PDF file.


----------



## Sponsor

Thank you 

Also I'm a bit confused about total length of R and D roads *in operation* and how many R roads are planned (as far as I know it's R1,..., R9 and NO). Anyone?


----------



## YU-AMC

What's the length of motorway network in Slovakia in KM? Maybe 700km completed?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

About 630 kilometers.


----------



## YU-AMC

ChrisZwolle said:


> About 630 kilometers.


Thank you. I was pretty close with my guess.


----------



## hraby

Schwarzpunkt, nice photos :cheers:


----------



## i15

Small advice for other travellers: when you travel from Poland to Hungary through Presov and Kosice and you want to avoid paid sections of motorways, you need to turn right near those big chimneys in Presov 



Schwarzpunkt said:


>


There are 8 villages and 2 railroad crossings on the old road I/68, so it takes about 15 minutes more.


----------



## hraby

^^ seriously good advice :lol: I like this old way from Presov to Kosice across Lemesany.


----------



## seem

Gosh these yellow lamp posts looks damn ugly. Makes you feel that you are already in UA.


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> About 630 kilometers.


Really?
Wikipedia says its no more than ~400km in length :?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I forgot, Wikipedia's always right 

You have to include the 2x2 R-roads of course.


----------



## Qwert

CrazySerb said:


> Really?
> Wikipedia says its no more than ~400km in length :?


There is 394 km of motorways and 112 km of 2x2 expressways, together almost *507 km*. There is also 57,5 km of 2x1 expressways.

In about 2 months there will be opened another 46 km of 2x2 expressway which will be also the last opened section this year so for 2011 the count will stop on 553 km. It's unfortunately still quite far from 700 km.


----------



## seem

*R1 - By-pass of Banská Bystrica*




Daren said:


> par zaberov z prijazdu od Brezna


----------



## Attus

F-D border at Saarbrückden with its ridiculous 10 km/h limit...


----------



## Road_UK

I think it's 60 these days. Belgium-Luxembourg is 60 and Luxembourg-France is 10 km/h. German-Austrian border at Salzburg and Suben are both 60 km/h, the warning sign comes together with the word "Staatsgrenze" in Austria and "Bundesgrenze" in Germany. At Kufstein speedlimit is lowered to 100 km/h going Austria inbound, but no reminder signs in Austria. Austria outbound it is 100 km/h from exit Kufstein Nord anyway.


----------



## seem

Some good news again :cheers:. New road bridge is going to be build in Trenčín after 20 years of promises. It will cost about 30 million €. This government is doing so well to improve infrastructure, better than anybody would thougth imo.

So what they've done so far? 

- overpriced PPP projects were cancelled
- 25 km of motorways U/C 
- on another 50 km construction may start soon
- new by-passes
- 100 km of 1. class roads are being repaved, another 600 km are going to be
- 40 bridges are going to be renovated (I don't have a clue which word is the most appropriate)

hopefuly there is even more to come..


----------



## mcarling

seem said:


> 40 bridges are going to be renovated (I don't have a clue which word is the most appropriate)


If fully new bridges will be constructed, then the right word would be: "replaced".
"Renovated" would be the right word if some worn-out parts of the old bridges will be replaced (for example, the road surface, bolts, corrosion removal and painting, etc.) resulting in the old bridge looking about the same as it looked when it was new.
Other possibilities are "rebuilt" (which would be in between the two options above), "widened", "doubled" (a parallel bridge built for a second carriageway).
So, the most appropriate word depends on exactly what they'll be doing. If some of the 40 fall into each category described, then "rebuilt" is the most vague and all-encompassing option.
One more: "updated" could be used when a bridge is brought into compliance with up-to-date standards by replacing, for example, crash barriers, lighting, road markings, etc. An update would typically be something less than a renovation.


----------



## seem

mcarling said:


> If fully new bridges will be constructed, then the right word would be: "replaced".
> "Renovated" would be the right word if some worn-out parts of the old bridges will be replaced (for example, the road surface, bolts, corrosion removal and painting, etc.) resulting in the old bridge looking about the same as it looked when it was new.
> Other possibilities are "rebuilt" (which would be in between the two options above), "widened", "doubled" (a parallel bridge built for a second carriageway).
> So, the most appropriate word depends on exactly what they'll be doing. If some of the 40 fall into each category described, then "rebuilt" is the most vague and all-encompassing option.


Thank you. If I am sure these bridges are just going to be renovated, yeah but basically we get 40 new bridges.

*R1/Northern by-pass of Banská Bystrica*

:cheers:



Koro said:


> Zopár fotiek zo soboty 27.8.2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smer Brezno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most k priemyslnému parku, už nie je súčasťou SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ešte chýbajú vrstvy asfaltu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uväznený medzi proti hlukovými stenami a oporným múrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Väčšie rozlíšenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Väčšie rozlíšenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smer Zvolen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cesta na Slnečné Stráne


----------



## Falusi

I have a question:
If I came from the Astrian A6 can I turn back on this bridge over the border crossing?


----------



## seem

^^ I didn't even know about this bridge! :nuts:



CJone said:


> *Južný obchvat Nitry - 4. september 2011, foto + video*
> 
> http://www.nitralive.sk/vystavba/infrastruktura/1345-juzny-obchvat-nitry-4-september-2011.html


Some photos of *Southern by-pass of Nitra*:

:cheers:

Junction Lehota:



















On this picture you can see Nitra castle down there


----------



## seem

Expressway going over Priemyselná street: 
































































Junction Selenec (I am not actually sure):


----------



## seem




----------



## seem

15 km long section of D1 Hubová - Ivachnová goes to tender in a month or so. :cheers:

Slovak article - http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6051353/s...rku-zacne-do-konca-mesiaca.html#ixzz1Xf3LCRpu


----------



## seem

There's a timelapse of some of the D1 sections in Bratislava. 

0:07 - Harbour bridge
1:00 - Einstein street
2:35 - Harbour bridge



Ondro said:


>


----------



## seem

One of the worst roads in Slovakia - I/65 between Košťany nad Turcom and Turčianske Teplice near Martin, Turiec region. hno:


----------



## bogdymol

Unfortunatelly I've been there. But I've seen worse roads in Romania


----------



## RipleyLV

While looking at those pictures it doesn't look that bad, but in reality it's bumpy as hell.


----------



## seem

^^ I have seen better roads in Austria. ;D



RipleyLV said:


> While looking at those pictures it doesn't look that bad, but in reality it's bumpy as hell.


Yeah exactly, it doesn't look that bad but in fact driving on it is a pain in the ass. Sometimes it is better to drive via Belá-Dulice, Blatnica and Mošovce (have a look on map, i posted link), roads are good and there are some nice views and villages.


----------



## i15

seem said:


> Some photos of *Southern by-pass of Nitra*:


perfectly ready to rebuild to 3+3 in future


----------



## seem

^^ Bigger problem would be 1,2 km long bridge over Priemyselná street. What a shame they didn't build it as a D26,5, if it was needed hard shoulder could be used as a third lane, that would do it. Anyway I think that traffic on this section won't be so busy soon, but R1 between Trnava and Nitra might need widening in a couple of years.


----------



## seem

*R1 Nitra by-pass*

































































































































































































































































































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231546723563028.67703.182660898451611


----------



## i15

Nice pictures, but also another example of unwise project. What are those sound barriers for?




seem said:


> *R1 Nitra by-pass*


----------



## treichard

seem said:


>


Is redundant E571 finally vanishing?


----------



## earth intruder

Could anyone post a current map slovenskych dial'nic?


----------



## slash89

Here you are 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## earth intruder

dziękuję!


----------



## seem

^^ Actually I think this map is Polish, first time I saw it it was on Polish SSC.


----------



## jamlc1m

In yesterdays news they said something about a delay of the new R1 section around Nitra. Unfortunately I didn't catch it. Can anyone tell me what the new supposed opening dates are? thx


----------



## seem

^^ 28.9. for all sections except of Banský Bystrica by-pass.


----------



## slash89

seem said:


> ^^ Actually I think this map is Polish, first time I saw it it was on Polish SSC.


Actually this is my creation  I used an old NDS map and added some new black and red coloured sections :cheers:


----------



## Gyro Da Riva

*R1 delay*



jamlc1m said:


> In yesterdays news they said something about a delay of the new R1 section around Nitra. Unfortunately I didn't catch it. Can anyone tell me what the new supposed opening dates are? thx


According to the latest news (or rumors) the opening of 50 km section of R1 near Nitra will be delayed by cca 1 month. The road is prepared for operation, however the documentation was not completed - hence the delay. Still, no exact new deadline was announced.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^One month, it`s not a long time od delay


----------



## bogdymol

Did I understand well? The road is completed but it's not opening because of some paperwork? :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> Did I understand well? The road is completed but it's not opening because of some paperwork? :bash:


Dutch A2 near Utrecht is delayed for almost 3 years because of that hno:


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> Did I understand well? The road is completed but it's not opening because of some paperwork? :bash:


In Hungary there was a road near Budapest (not motorway) which was built but not opened for more then a year because of political debates. In Érd (a town near Budapest) a superb sports hall has benn ready but closed for 3-4 years for the same reason...


----------



## seem

bogdymol said:


> Did I understand well? The road is completed but it's not opening because of some paperwork? :bash:


1 km long section of D3 near Skalité, which has been UC for last 14 years wins it anyway. :lol:


----------



## Luki_SL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Dutch A2 near Utrecht is delayed for almost 3 years because of that hno:


In Poland we could write a book about sections which have been delayed because of paperworks.


----------



## CNGL

seem said:


> 1 km long section of D3 near Skalité, which has been UC for last 14 years wins it anyway. :lol:


Wow, that beats a section of Spanish N-260 that has been U/C for the last 10 years and still is not finished.


----------



## bogdymol

I'm not thinking about different sections that are u/c for many years or others that are just planned. I'm thinking about a ~100% completed road/motorway/whatever that is not opened just because of paperwork (and that technicaly it can be opened any day).


----------



## i15

seem said:


> 1 km long section of D3 near Skalité, which has been UC for last 14 years wins it anyway. :lol:


...simply because another section of D3 (Svrcinovec-Skalite) is needed to connect it to road network. 12km long section Svrcinovec-Skalite costs more than 600 mil € and it's useful only for transit.


----------



## Name user 1

*bits of R2 motorway and R1 motorway travelled from east to west*


----------



## italystf

CNGL said:


> Wow, that beats a section of Spanish N-260 that has been U/C for the last 10 years and still is not finished.


The Italian A28, 50 km built between 1972 and 2010:lol: (flat land, no tunnel or viaducts)
Also the A18 Syracuse - Gela, first 8 km opened in 1983, other 32 km in 2008 and 90 km still planned.
A20 Messina - Palermo 183km (1969-2005)
A6 Turin - Savona 124km (1956-2001)
Not to mention the A3.


----------



## seem

i15 said:


> ...simply because another section of D3 (Svrcinovec-Skalite) is needed to connect it to road network.


:nuts:


----------



## i15

another series of pictures of finished *R1 Nitra - Hronsky Benadik* from http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/index.php:


----------



## i15

and *R4 Kosice - Milhost* (expected to be finished in 03/2013) from http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/fotoalbum/dopravne-projekty/rychlostna-cesta-r4 :


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice scenery along R1. There is no opening date yet?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^There is information : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84062360&postcount=2208 So we have to wait about month.


----------



## i15

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice scenery along R1. There is no opening date yet?


rumors says that 1 section will be open on 28.10. and the rest on 7.11.


----------



## danielstan

In Romania there is another tradition about highways:
- a highway is first 'given to traffic' = 'inaugurated' by a minister with mass media.
- then that highway is 'finalized' (usually in 6 months) - they perform 'works under traffic not affecting the drivers safety' like additional traffic signs, ditches, some crash barriers etc. and they do the paperwork (the state inspection declares the highway conformant with the requirements)


----------



## i15

4km section at the end of new R1 near Hronsky Benadik was opened this week. It's the simplest section, that was build using old road I/65 as one profile of future expessway:

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=E...AMsaAQ&vpsrc=0&mra=me&mrsp=1,0&sz=11&t=m&z=11


----------



## Name user 1




----------



## kek4la

Gerlach Peak in the High Tatras, highest peak in the Carpathians 
Was there last winter, that piece of motorway is amazing, with the Tatras rising in front of you after a large curve.


----------



## i15

^^ D1 construcion continues towards east, 9km section Janovce-Levoca is u/c since 06/2011


----------



## seem

^^ Stunning scenery, thx. :drool:	

100 km of 1. class roads in Prešov county were repaved, some another 100 km of 1. class roads (most of it is I/66) are being repaving in Banská Bystrica county and there is also a new project of repavement of 30 km of II/III class roads in Nové Zámky region. It seems like Slovakia will finally have some good road network soon, well, they are doing a lot for it comparing to previous goverment.


----------



## mcarling

seem said:


> It seems like Slovakia will finally have some good road network soon, well, they are doing a lot for it comparing to previous goverment.


I think we all knew that the previous strategy of pocketing a lot of the road money was not the most effective way to improve the road network.


----------



## caicoo




----------



## seem

:drool:










http://luiv.eu/2011.htm


----------



## j-cube

caicoo said:


>


Hmm i thought that speed limit in Slovakia is 130 km/h (80 mph) on highways & motorways. :nuts:


----------



## mcarling

j-cube said:


> Hmm i thought that speed limit in Slovakia is 130 km/h (80 mph) on highways & motorways.


The only speed limit is 300,000 kilometers per second. Everything else is just a recommendation.


----------



## seem

*D4 - junction Stupava*




KLEPETO said:


> Fotoreport zo života paškvilu D4 pri Stupave s križovatkou s D2.
> 
> I. set z nového úseku polprofilu neoficiálnej D4 od cesty II/505 po križovatku s D2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> II. set z križovania D2/D4 Stupava.


----------



## Trilesy

seem said:


> :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://luiv.eu/2011.htm


Great photo!


----------



## seem

New Topoľčany by-pass


----------



## mcarling

seem said:


> New Topoľčany by-pass


A bit slow through the chicanes, but otherwise nicely done. :cheers:


----------



## geor

I did not know that we have the same number of people; Croatia=Slovakia=5 412 xxx
Take a look at this:
http://www.bast.de/cln_033/nn_75084...ile.pdf/infokarten-international-englisch.pdf


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Croatia=4,290,612


----------



## i15

Qwert said:


> There were some rumours construction of the last section before the PL border (Svrčinovec - Skalité) will start this year (it is almost completely prepared), but it very probably won't.


It's possible, because we will have some EU funds money left and those money should be used only on TENT network (D1&D3) and sections must be finished in 2015. Ministry of transportation wants to use them on section D1 Turany-Hubova (discussed on previous page), but there are a lot of problems, risks and lack of preperation, so I think it's almost impossible to start this section this year to finish it in 2015. But now, 1 months before general election they can't tell us, that section Turany-Hubova will be delayed, because it means that extremly overpriced "Bratislava and Kosice connection" will be delayed too, and it may be delayed to the year 2020.


----------



## ilyan

What about fresh map of slovakian motorways with u/c stretches?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think this map is the newest : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87080105&postcount=2326


----------



## seem

^^


----------



## slavek24

Qwert said:


> There are several sections which are prepared for construction, and there are even some spare money for it, but it seems construction of any section won't start before 2014. There were some rumours construction of the last section before the PL border (Svrčinovec - Skalité) will start this year (it is almost completely prepared), but it very probably won't.


What a pity!


----------



## Qwert

We have quite some snow here and border crossings with Czech Republic north of Žilina (Svrčinovec and Makov) are closed. This created huge row of trucks on I/11 almost all the way from Žilina to the border. Trucks are "parking" also on D3 west of Žilina and on western part of D1 where it causes big jams. :nuts:

































http://spravy.pravda.sk/kysuce-su-p.../sk_domace.asp?c=A120216_094804_sk_domace_p12

Several mountain passes are closed for trucks, one is closed for all traffic because of avalanches.


----------



## noah_pl

seem said:


>


Have you this map in a better resolution?


----------



## seem

^^ http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6932/mapadoktober.jpg


----------



## seem

D1 in Liptov 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24568986










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2759657


----------



## i15

seem: privadzac Spisska Nova Ves is not in construction. Northern section (D1-I/18) will be part of D1 Levoca-Jablonov construction and southern part (D1-II/533-SNV) is only in preparation.


----------



## seem

D1 Hubová - Ivachnová (15km) will go to tender this spring. :cheers:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Is it I/59 in this valley??


----------



## Qwert

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Is it I/59 in this valley??


No, it's I/18 (E50): http://maps.google.sk/?ll=49.139074,19.170842&spn=0.023781,0.066047&t=h&z=15


----------



## seem

I/59 runs through this valley -


----------



## seem

New bridge connecting villages Peťov (SK) and Pösténypuszta (H) was opened yesterday, it is a replica of old bridge which was destroyed during the WW2 -


----------



## seem

New motorway service on D1 in Ivachnová -


----------



## seem

Some pictures from yesterday -

I/18 in Sučany










D1 near motorway service station at Dechtáre



















"Beach" in Dechtáre


----------



## mirkobb

seem said:


> ^^


V poľskom vlákne SSC o slovenských diaľniciach je tiež zaujímavá mapa od prispievateľa noah_pl s už aj vyznačenými tendrovanými úsekmi žltou farbou. Samozrejme že tiež už medzičasom nie je úplne aktuálna a taktiež je tam aj viacej chybičiek, ale niektoré tie chyby sú už z chybného podkladu mapy NDS, napr. špatné označenie začiatkov úsekov na Orave a aj ďaľšie. V mape od noaha_pl je napr. správne zobrazenie plánovaného úseku R1 BB-RK. :yes: Ale zas napr. už ukončený SO BB, čo ale bude až za 2 mesiace, ale v podstate to už môžme brať tak, ako že už je.


noah_pl said:


> Moja historyczka mawiała "jak się nie ma tego co się lubi, to się lubi to co się ma".
> 
> Dlatego zdegustowany jakością dostępnych map, dość nieporęcznie wyedytowałem mapkę w pdfie, do której wcześniej został podany link.
> 
> Dodałem drogi w budowie (na czerwono), jak i te których budowa ma się rozpocząć w tym roku (ciemny żółty). Mam nadzieję że nie tylko mi się to przyda. :cheers:



Pridávam ešte aj ďaľší post od seema, kde avizuje link na mapku s vyšším rozlíšením.


seem said:


> Mapa je z dielne NDS, aktualizoval som ju ja, tu je ešte vo väčšom rozlíšení  - http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6932/mapadoktober.jpg
> 
> Je na nej menšia chyba. Privádzač Spišská Nová Ves - Levoča je vyznačený ako vo výstavbe ale tá sa začne iba na úseku D1 Križovatka Levoča - Levoča pri výstavbe Levoča - Jánovce ktorá dúfajme začne čoskoro.


Taktiež noah_pl má na tú jeho mapku odkaz vo vyššom rozlíšení. 


noah_pl said:


> *link do wersji w oryginalnej rozdzielczości*


Pozn. Seem, možno by stálo za to sa inšpirovať tou jeho mapkou a vylepšiť tú Tvoju o tie prvky v žltej farbe, aktualizoavať ju o nové skutočnosti a taktiež už bez tých chýb.


----------



## seem

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. 

R1, bypass of Banská Bystrica -




Daren said:


> *Severny obchvat pri Aurise
> Date 27/04/2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a most na Kacici


----------



## seem

D1 feeder near Martin -



pau-chin said:


> na diaľničnom privádzači sa pracuje aj dnes v nedeľu


----------



## i15

On May 7th, National Motorway Company signed contract with company Eurovia to build 9,5km long section *D1 Janovce-Jablonov 2nd part* (near Levoca town). Section should be finished in 2015. It means that all missing sections of D1 between Poprad and Presov are in construction now.

Eurovia did't have the cheapiest offer, but company with name HANT with cheapiest offer was excluded, because they weren't able to proof enough experience to build this section with 50m tall bridge and 600m long tunnel. HANT is taking some legal actions, but let's hope it won't affect construction.


----------



## Luki_SL

i15 said:


> Eurovia did't have the cheapiest offer, but company with name HANT with cheapiest offer was excluded, because they weren't able to proof enough experience to build this section with 50m tall bridge and 600m long tunnel. HANT is taking some legal actions, but let's hope it won't affect construction.


Good news I think the cheapiest offer usually isn`t good. In Poland we have many problems because of it. Last time many investments had to be cancelled, because the company which won the contract was collapsed. The main reason is the cheapest offer. After some time it appears to be too cheap to build all the section.... :nuts:


----------



## seem

:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

*R1 in Nitra*





































Source: http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=170


----------



## seem

I don't really understand why there are noise barriers in the middle of puszta. :nuts:


----------



## cinxxx

Hi there 
Is this 3km stretch of D4 tolled/controlled? http://g.co/maps/j5tv8
I thought of making this small detour http://g.co/maps/y57v8 (the D2 I'm guessing is tolled).


----------



## Qwert

seem said:


> I don't really understand why there are noise barriers in the middle of puszta. :nuts:


Because it's not in the middle of puszta. 



cinxxx said:


> Hi there
> Is this 3km stretch of D4 tolled/controlled? http://g.co/maps/j5tv8
> I thought of making this small detour http://g.co/maps/y57v8 (the D2 I'm guessing is tolled).


Yes, it is tolled so making such detour without a vignette is not the best idea.


----------



## seem

Qwert said:


> Because it's not in the middle of puszta.


I mean just look at the 3rd picture, all I can see is just one building in the middle of nowhere.



Qwert said:


> Yes, it is tolled so making such detour without a vignette is not the best idea.


He can still go through Kittsee, which I think might be even more interesting, the difference between Slovak and Austrian countryside is huge so it will be a little bit of a shock. 

http://g.co/maps/pdzvf


----------



## cinxxx

Qwert said:


> Yes, it is tolled so making such detour without a vignette is not the best idea.


Thanks!
I will leave it for another time maybe .


----------



## Qwert

seem said:


> I mean just look at the 3rd picture, all I can see is just one building in the middle of nowhere.


At the photo it doesn't look like it, but there are quite some residential buildings. Unfortunately R1 is not visible in Google maps yet, but this is approximately the area you see at the photo: http://maps.google.sk/maps?q=48.292159,18.097075&num=1&t=h&z=16



seem said:


> He can still go through Kittsee, which I think might be even more interesting, the difference between Slovak and Austrian countryside is huge so it will be a little bit of a shock.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/pdzvf


Yes, such detour is possible.


----------



## seem

Qwert said:


> At the photo it doesn't look like it, but there are quite some residential buildings. Unfortunately R1 is not visible in Google maps yet, but this is approximately the area you see at the photo: http://maps.google.sk/maps?q=48.292159,18.097075&num=1&t=h&z=16


Oh ok now I know where it is, R1 is actually quite close to these houses there... btw what about this :nuts: - 



seem said:


> *R1 Nitra by-pass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231546723563028.67703.182660898451611


----------



## mcarling

It's probably an EU requirement to protect the civil rights of the vegetation to peace and quiet.


----------



## seem

R1 :cheers:


----------



## piotr71

Pekna cesta!


----------



## seem

Barzdo ladna  ale v horách ešte krajšia, R1 ide v doline rieky Hron až po Banskú Bystricu - 

Older sections runs through Hron valley all the way up to Banská Bystrica -


----------



## seem

D1 feeder in Martin




pau-chin said:


> výstavba diaľničného privádzača, pomaly už vidno aj nárast nadjazdov ponad hl. cestu a z druhej strany ponad železnicu


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A "Diaľničné privádzače"? Weird system of feeders. They are numbered apparently with a "PD" prefix. Are they signed?


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> A "Diaľničné privádzače"? Weird system of feeders. They are numbered apparently with a "PD" prefix. Are they signed?


It's not special category of road, they are usually signed as I-III class roads (example), but some of them are expressways. This is the case of D1 feeder near Martin which is part of R3, the same for D1 feeder in Považská Bystrica, which is 2x1 section of R6.


----------



## SKroads

Qwert said:


> This is the case of D1 feeder near Martin which is part of R3, the same for D1 feeder in Považská Bystrica, which is 2x1 section of R6.


R6 in Povazska Bystrica??? I think you mean feeder Puchov. Part of this feeder Puchov will be R6 Belusa - state border SK/CZ.


----------



## Qwert

Sure, it's Púchov. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisMuenchen

Could anyone give me a short statement concerning the current state of the route from dukla-pass to presov? I've got the intention to use it from the way back home from Lemberg. Furthermore..is most of the D1 from Presov to Ruzomberok or Ivachnova more or less 2X2 or at least half profile? I'm not so familiar with the current state of the D1.


----------



## SKroads

ChrisMuenchen said:


> ..is most of the D1 from Presov to Ruzomberok or Ivachnova more or less 2X2 or at least half profile? I'm not so familiar with the current state of the D1.


Ivachnova - Presov,west - total 146 km
D1 full profile 2x2: 97 km 
D1 half profile 1x2: 13 km (tunnel Branisko 5 km)
36 km first class roads or highway feeders


----------



## ChrisMuenchen

Hi, ok thank you very much. And the Road from Dukla-Pass to Presov??


----------



## i15

ChrisMuenchen said:


> Hi, ok thank you very much. And the Road from Dukla-Pass to Presov??


It's not very good (parameters&pavement). Traffic is low, but when you get stuck behind trucks, it's hard to overtake, so be patient.


----------



## seem

D1 - Martin bypass


----------



## seem

^^ :cheers:



brezo said:


> Rozostavaná diaľnica medzi Vrútkami a Sučanmi


----------



## seem

*R1 - Tekovské Nemce - Nitra*


----------



## seem

Hill Zobor - landmark of Nitra




























Nitra 





































Nitra West


----------



## RKC

Hi, for those who like driving videos,
here's my playlist of Slovakian road vids I made in April

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1C7F6CFE6B020146&feature=view_all


----------



## seem

*D1 - bypass of Martin*




pau-chin said:


> Martin výstavba diaľnice





daniel.d said:


> Výstavba diaľnice z inej strany


----------



## Surel

^^
Its great to see this under construction. How does it look for the whole Ružomberok - Žilina?


----------



## seem

This bypass is imo the most iportant one on D1 together with Ružomberok bypass (Hubová-Ivachnová), where they choosed winner last week (Inžinierske stavby) but I guess that Hant will make problems again as they got the cheapest offer. 

Motorway Turany - Hubová, which will connect these two bypasses is probably not going to be built any time soon as it is the least important section. 

We will see what will happen with tunnel Višňové from Martin to Žilina, winner of the tender will be known in one month - 
http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6394613/tunel-visnove-za-900-milionov-sa-opat-odklada.html

But nobody really believes that it is going to be that easy to build this 1 billion tunnel.


----------



## Qwert

Nice photo of R4 near Košice:









http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=223&image_id=11599


----------



## i15

^^ another picures from the album  The photographer probably had access to construction site, I'm looking forward to another updates



i15 said:


> foto R4 Kosice-Milhost z 9.4.2012: http://kosice-foto.webnode.sk/r4/a09-04-2012/


----------



## seem

New III. class road between Trstené pri Hornáde and Felsőkéked, Hungary  

Well construction of road between the border and Felsőkéked is delayed..



veteran said:


> Rekonštrukcia a predĺženie cesty III/068024 Ždaňa–Trstené pri Hornáde–štátna hranica s Maďarskom
> 
> Úsek Ždaňa–Trstené pri Hornáde je kompletne hotový, vybudovaných bolo niekoľko sto metrov odvodňovacích kanálov, vymenený bol asfaltový koberec na celej dĺžke.
> 
> Predĺženie cesty od konečnej autobusov SAD po hraničnú čiaru je takisto dokončené. Otvorenie síce bolo naplánované na 15. júna 2012, ale nestane sa tak, nakoľko na maďarskej strane ešte len teraz začali s prvými zemnými prácami na krátkom asi 400–metrovom úseku. Celý úsek Felsőkéked–štátna hranica bude merať 1,7 km.


----------



## seem

*D1 feeder in Martin*




pau-chin said:


> diaľničný privádzač Martin


----------



## albiman

Don't you know guys why Google Maps does not show Pribina? Maybe it was already asked here as it was opened long time ago


----------



## Qwert

It always takes ages for Google to update maps in Slovakia and when they already release the update, it's often wrong. For example this interchange actually looks totally different.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As usual, map makers don't care if their maps are up to date or correct. 

It's like a car assembly plant don't care whether their cars have wheels or not.


----------



## SKroads

Qwert said:


> It always takes ages for Google to update maps in Slovakia and when they already release the update, it's often wrong. For example this interchange actually looks totally different.


Do you know how it looks correct? Is this one correct or not?


----------



## Nido

^^

That one is correct, for better view you can try map on mapy.hiking.sk


----------



## SureThing_II

interesting fact is that even bing is correct... http://binged.it/MRhxEw


----------



## seem




----------



## albiman

Do you know what happened to 2 Slovakian highway related site: 
http://www.dialnice.php5.sk/
http://dialnice.info/

It seems they don't work for couple of days


----------



## Sponsor

How many kilometers of R- and D-roads are complete and U/C now?


----------



## Qwert

*D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité*

NDS today announced public tender for construction of 12 km long 2x1 section of D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité. Construction should start in September and it should be completed in 2015. Estimated cost is 365 million €. It's the section between future R5 and already built bordercrossing with Poland (D3 - S69).









http://dialnice.szm.com/highways/KNM-Skalite.html



albiman said:


> Do you know what happened to 2 Slovakian highway related site:
> http://www.dialnice.php5.sk/
> http://dialnice.info/
> 
> It seems they don't work for couple of days


They have some technical difficulties. They should be on-line in couple of days.



Sponsor said:


> How many kilometers of R- and D-roads are complete and U/C now?


If my data are correct it's like this:

2x2 D and R: 559.174 km
2x1 D and R: 70.994

U/C 2x2 D and R: 60.398
U/C 2x1 D and R: 5.210


----------



## keber

Qwert said:


> NDS today announced public tender for construction of 12 km long 2x1 section of D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité. Construction should start in September and it should be completed in 2015. Estimated cost is 365 million €.


That is really expensive for a 1x2 road. Probably there are many tunnels?


----------



## SKroads

keber said:


> That is really expensive for a 1x2 road. Probably there are many tunnels?


D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité 
12,282 km long section with tunnel Svrcinovec (435 m) and tunnel Polana (895 m), 12 bridges with total length about 4 km on the highway and another cca 10 bridges with total length about 1 km. 
I expect price about 150 mil.E.


----------



## Sponsor

Thanks Qwert kay:


----------



## i15

planned bridges on that D3 are really tall, more than 70 meters


----------



## toonczyk

Great news about D3! Now if only we build missing section of S69 (Węgierska Górka bypass), we'll have a great new direct road connection between SK and PL!


----------



## seem

Great news. This part of D3 isn't surrounded by such a high moutains as D1 between Žilina and Poprad, but with its hilly landscape and many bridges it will surely become one of the most impressive motorways in Slovakia. :cheers:


----------



## seem

R1 - Banská Bystrica bypass


----------



## seem

^^


----------



## seem

Green - U/C
Yellow - tender, U/C in autumn or next year


----------



## Qwert

I believe nowadays it's more like this (yellow sections = public tender in progress):










It's likely NDS will start this year tenders for another section of R3 and two sections of R2 east of Zvolen.


----------



## seem

^^ "Yellow - tender, U/C in autumn or next year"

Well I hope that Zvolen - Krivan will be U/C next year.

D1 - Martin bypass 




pau-chin said:


> D1 - martin


----------



## Qwert

albiman said:


> Don't you know guys why Google Maps does not show Pribina? Maybe it was already asked here as it was opened long time ago


Google updated its maps, but R1 is for now "visible" only in route planner.

http://maps.google.sk/maps?saddr=E5...FY8W4gIdEL0bAQ&mra=me&mrsp=1,0&sz=12&t=m&z=11


----------



## seem

Martin bypass near Turany -



Ali18 said:


> Ešte doplním fotky z výstavby D1 od I.B.Mogaja (1.8.2012):
> 
> Pri Krpeľanoch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na druhej strane železničnej trate pod Chlebom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A úsek pred Šútovom:


----------



## i15

albiman said:


> An interesting Google Earth photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half of the "new" road is missing
> 
> Who can guess where is this taken?


I'd tried but I couldn't find it. Is it the end of some motorway/expressway, or national road?


----------



## albiman

i15 said:


> I'd tried but I couldn't find it. Is it the end of some motorway/expressway, or national road?


Actualy it is here: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=sk&ll=48.396528,20.264711&spn=0.007622,0.01929&t=h&z=16

Only half of the interchange is visible in the Earth view. Today the R2 looks like on the link above.


----------



## i15

Ah of course, I forgot to check R2. This junction doesn't have high traffic today.


----------



## albiman

Yes, this is why it was built only in half profile. Actualy I live from this junction about 8 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E571*

European Route E571 has got to be the most useless E-road. It's entirely multiplexed with E58 :wtf: It runs from Bratislava to Košice.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yep, it should have been cancelled when E58 was extended to the east of Bratislava in 2002/2003, but obviously it wasn't...


----------



## piotr71

However, it's not signed in Bratislava.


IMGP1295 by 71piotr, on Flickr


IMGP1293 by 71piotr, on Flickr


IMGP1290 by 71piotr, on Flickr


IMGP1297 by 71piotr, on Flickr


IMGP1299 by 71piotr, on Flickr


IMGP1301 by 71piotr, on Flickr


----------



## RipleyLV

piotr71 said:


> However, it's not signed in Bratislava.


In 2006 it was:


----------



## seem

I love this bridge :cheers:










by IB MOGAJ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94551152&postcount=110


----------



## seem

*D1 - Martin bypass*



Kudlo said:


> Isiel som okolo tak som cvakol par foteiek DS-TU


----------



## JackFrost

any plans to build R4 between presov and svidnik in near future?
gonna be a nice route to warsawa one day when connected to hungarian M30.


----------



## mcarling

Jack_Frost said:


> any plans to build R4 between presov and svidnik in near future?
> gonna be a nice route to warsawa one day when connected to hungarian M30.


The soonest we might see any plans for the R4 between Presov and Svidnik would be when we see plans on how to spend the money from the EU for the 2014-2020 EU budget cycle.


----------



## i15

Jack_Frost said:


> any plans to build R4 between presov and svidnik in near future?
> gonna be a nice route to warsawa one day when connected to hungarian M30.


Northern bypass of Presov is in high stage of preparation and construction could begin early in 2014. Construction of western bypass of Presov and eastern bypass of Kosice could start in 2015.

Presov-Svidnik is in medium stage of preparation, i'd say it will take about 4 years to start construction. Important thing is, that R4 Presov-Svidnik is in higher stage than R1 and R3 between D1 Martin-Ruzomberok and hungarian border, so it will be finished sooner.


----------



## seem

^^ R3 has the most importan sections in North, between I/18 and Trstená, of course some new secions between Zvolen and Hungary would be great however what we really need ASAP is Martin - Turčianske Teplice and bypass of Kremnické Bane.


----------



## i15

I think all sections of R3 Dolny Kubin-PL border and D3 Zilina-PL/CZ border will be in construction in 2014 to make western PL-HU connection. Then it's time for R4 to make eastern PL-HU connection and THEN for anything else in the central Slovakia on E77


----------



## Zagor666

What Avion means? :cheers:


----------



## Attus

Is the road 68 between HU border and Kosice tolled? My destination is Michalovce, but I'd like to visit Kosice, too.


----------



## i15

no national road (2 digit number) is tolled for vehicles under 3,5t. Expressways in Kosice are also toll-free


----------



## Attus

^^ Thank you.


----------



## Qwert

piotr71 said:


> IMGP1297 by 71piotr, on Flickr





Zagor666 said:


> What Avion means? :cheers:


It's name of a shopping centre (notice the shopping cart symbol).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are also Avions in CZ.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are also Avions in CZ.


There's always an Avion next to Ikea in SK and CZ. I think it actually belongs to Ikea.


----------



## Alex_ZR

"Avion" in Serbian means "airplane". :lol:
P.S. I have just realised that Slovakia used SO as international car code before SK...

Sorry for OT.


----------



## mapman:cz

Alex_ZR said:


> P.S. I have just realised that Slovakia used SO as international car code before SK...


 It was SQ during WW2 (derived from french term SlovaQuie), but never SO...


----------



## Alex_ZR

mapman:cz said:


> It was SQ during WW2 (derived from french term SlovaQuie), but never SO...


Then the author of this site is wrong:

http://www.olavsplates.com/slovakia_duplicates.html

http://www.olavsplates.com/foto_s/sk_kek16-09.jpg


----------



## Qwert

SO is Somalia.  I have never heard about SO used for Slovakia, perhaps there was SQ at the sticker and the line at the bottom of the Q was scratched. :dunno:


----------



## mapman:cz

The sticker on the photo has to be SQ, from the angle of photo and the low quality image it may look like SO, but that's unlikely. I remeber this "SQ" period after dissolution of Czechoslavkia, it was passionately discussed because for slovak language "Q" letter is unnatural to use and also partialy because of the reference to the WW2 republic.


----------



## caicoo

I remember that time when my dad bought that "useless" SQ sticker for his car at some gas station


----------



## i15

me too  what was the backround? I think they'd made SQ stickers before they were officialy confirmed, or something like that


----------



## stickedy

i15 said:


> me too  what was the backround? I think they'd made SQ stickers before they were officialy confirmed, or something like that


According to http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...eraltet_oder_nicht_mehr_in_Verwendung_stehend SQ was indeed used in 1992. I guess it was some kind of inofficial since Slowakia gained independence in 1993. And then SK was used.

SO was used in 1945. At least according to German Wikipedia... Perhaps that's the cause using SO and SQ in 1992 as a sign of Nationalism.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Thanks for your confirmation. I have found this sticker on the previously mentioned site:









It seems that SO existed for really short time, maybe parallel with SQ.


----------



## KevinPrince

piotr71 said:


> However, it's not signed in Bratislava.


I have to say this section that has opened in August 2002 is full of traffix jams at 8am and 4pm. It means all highways are buildin to manage traffic for ten years??


----------



## mcarling

KevinPrince said:


> I have to say this section that has opened in August 2002 is full of traffix jams at 8am and 4pm. It means all highways are buildin to manage traffic for ten years??


That section of the D1 will get significant relief when the D4 is completed.


----------



## Qwert

KevinPrince said:


> I have to say this section that has opened in August 2002 is full of traffix jams at 8am and 4pm. It means all highways are buildin to manage traffic for ten years??


That section was full of traffic jams almost instantly after opening. There were plans for 2x3 alignment, but they weren't ready and politicians wanted to open this section in the elections year, hence they used already complete and approved plans for 2x2. It would take perhaps one more year to build it 2x3, but you know, the elections were more important. hno:



mcarling said:


> That section of the D1 will get significant relief when the D4 is completed.


Significant, but not sufficient.


----------



## mcarling

Qwert said:


> That section was full of traffic jams almost instantly after opening. There were plans for 2x3 alignment, but they weren't ready and politicians wanted to open this section in the elections year, hence they used already complete and approved plans for 2x2. It would take perhaps one more year to build it 2x3, but you know, the elections were more important.
> 
> 
> 
> Significant, but not sufficient.


What solution would you suggest now?


----------



## KevinPrince

Qwert said:


> That section was full of traffic jams almost instantly after opening. There were plans for 2x3 alignment, but they weren't ready and politicians wanted to open this section in the elections year, hence they used already complete and approved plans for 2x2. It would take perhaps one more year to build it 2x3, but you know, the elections were more important. hno:


Unbelievable. 2x3 would be sufficient. I have seen many cars driving in three lines, especially between Exit Ruzinov N Trnavka.

OT. Qwert have u something in common with highways in your job?



mcarling said:


> That section of the D1 will get significant relief when the D4 is completed.


D4? Im not calmer now:lol:


----------



## Qwert

mcarling said:


> What solution would you suggest now?


There are only bad and even worse solutions now. You might need to look at Google maps because I will use names of exists to explain. It is possible to upgrade D1 to 2x3 between interchange Vajnory and interchange Letisko. Probably there would be reduced hard shoulder at couple of sites, but that's IMO acceptable.

Section Letisko - Ružinov is the biggest barrier of D1 upgrade. The motorway there (more precisely between the incomplete exit and Ružinov) is built on bridge which is partially in the middle of built-up area. It's not impossible to upgrade it, but it would require demolition of few buildings and it would be quite expensive. Other sections except the Prístavný bridge could be upgraded at relatively low cost. There could be also problems with NIMBYs.

Once the incomplete interchange between Vajnory and Ružinov will be completed (a feeder of D4 will end there), it would be possible to upgrade at least section between this interchange and Letisko to 2+3 (three lanes would be in direction to Letisko).

Section between Ružinov and Prievoz could be upgraded to 2x3 with some compromises regarding the hard shoulder.

There are already being evaluated plans to upgrade Prístavný bridge i.e. section between Prievoz and Ovsište. This is the busiest section of all. It could be 2x3 without hard shoulders, but it would require major reconstruction of the bridge. IMO better solution would be even more major reconstruction to 2x4, because 2x3 alignment could reach it's capacity relatively quickly. Either way it will be very expensive, on the other hand this section will be probably the first to be upgraded.

Section between Ovsište and Pečňa doesn't have capacity problems (if there's a jam, it's because Prístavný bridge is crowded) because it basically 2+2+2+2. If needed it could be with some compromises upgraded to 2+3+3+2.



KevinPrince said:


> OT. Qwert have u something in common with highways in your job?


Not at all. I would say it's something like hobby.


----------



## KevinPrince

Are there a suggestions with Pristavny bridge? If there are, which will be realize?


----------



## mcarling

Qwert said:


> There are already being evaluated plans to upgrade Prístavný bridge i.e. section between Prievoz and Ovsište. This is the busiest section of all. It could be 2x3 without hard shoulders, but it would require major reconstruction of the bridge. IMO better solution would be even more major reconstruction to 2x4, because 2x3 alignment could reach it's capacity relatively quickly. Either way it will be very expensive, on the other hand this section will be probably the first to be upgraded.


How about building a new parallel bridge with one carriageway of four lanes plus shoulders and then rebuilding Pristavny bridge to be a single carriageway in the other direction? It seems to me that would be the least disruptive to the current heavy traffic.


----------



## seem

*D1 - Ružomberok - Liptovský Mikuláš*




























http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=130&image_id=13350


----------



## seem

*D1 - Turany - Dubná Skala* (Martin and Vrútky bypass) :cheers: :cheers:



















http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=168&image_id=13352


----------



## Qwert

seem said:


> It was a bit exaggerated, it just need more maintance really - Crash barriers, http://goo.gl/maps/7drBU, http://goo.gl/maps/6QSpG


Problem is these roads are maintained by bodies different from NDS, the motorway itself is in quite good shape except the issues already mentioned.



seem said:


> I thought that it was planned only between BA and Malacky.


They are planning it all the way from Bratislava to CZ border, but it doesn't mean it will be actually upgraded completely. 

http://www.ndsas.sk/useky-st-hranica-cz-sk---bratislava--rozsirenie/44364s24289c


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the deal with this road in Bratislava-Petržalka? All the sudden it turns into a 1x2 road for a few hundred meters while the rest of the road has 2x2 lanes.


----------



## mapman:cz

This whole piece of land in the heart of Petržalka neighborhood is a subject of further development... Shortly after the constrution of housing etc. a Metro transit line should've been built there with a station and adjacent infrastructure and buildings. Since nothing has happened yet (in terms of a public transit line), this location is still in a provisional stage awaiting new development... Similar situation can be seen just a few kms northbound at the streets of Námestie hraničiarov and Rusovská cesta.


----------



## maramures

seem said:


> *D1 - Ružomberok - Liptovský Mikuláš*











^^ at first i thought it makes no sense :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The motorway has to cross the railway somewhere and apparently this is the easiest place to do that.


----------



## D.O.W.N

The road was originaly planned as 1. class road. It was upgraded to highway during the construcion.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think these curves are too hard for motorway. There are no speed limit, and there`s hard to drive 130km/h fluently.


----------



## i15

it's one of the oldest motorway in SK, build in 1973-1977

http://www.ndsas.sk/useky-ivachnova---liptovsky-mikulas/44224s36801c


----------



## bogdymol

Luki_SL said:


> ^^I think these curves are too hard for motorway. There are no speed limit, and there`s hard to drive 130km/h fluently.


I drove on that motorway. I agree that the curves are quite hard, but you can do it at 130 km/h in a normal car (Renault Clio in my case).


----------



## Qwert

*D1 Fričovce - Svinia*

Photos by NDS from U/C section west of Prešov (11.217 km long):

Location: https://maps.google.sk/?ll=49.012429,21.061821&spn=0.192532,0.528374&t=m&z=12


















































www.ndsas.sk


----------



## i15

"MS paint-enhanced" version of map from http://www.ndsas.sk/mapa-dialnicnej-siete-ewu/44907s, red sections are u/c with aprox. opening date, blue sections are in tendering process and pink sections are planned to put u/c until 2014:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Good job


----------



## seem

Whats going on with Ružomberok bypass (Hubová-Ivachnová)?? Is there still problem with Hant or what? 

What we really need is improvement of I. class roads, even little things like lamp posts on the main junctions would help.


----------



## i15

^^ they had to put HANT back to tender (previously it was excluded) and they are also trying to find a way how to finance this section from EU funds, since it can't be finished until 2015 - deadline for current EU funds package.

As you can see, I updated my map with sections planned to put in construction until 2014 (I mentioned them on page 128). Two secions are questionable IMO - pink ones northwest from Zilna and northeast from Kosice.


----------



## seem

^^ thx, as I found out yesterday, there will be esults of new tender within 3 months.

*D1 x R1 Junction near Martin*



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Napojenie D1 s R3 pri Martine.


----------



## D.O.W.N

D1 X R3


----------



## seem

lol yeah, idk why I wrote R1

Some more pics - 



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Este nieco koncorocne - po buducej dialnici sa promenaduje mnozstvo ludi a desiatky srn. Ani netreba na ne cihat kdesi v krikoch... Viktor ,zbehni si tam pred zapadom slnka..





pau-chin said:


> D1


----------



## CNGL

IMO R1 is a better number for R3 between Žiar nad Hronom and Martin, since R3 takes a somewhat silly route between Zwolle Zvolen and Hubová. R1 from Žiar to Zvolen would be R2, and from there to Ružomberok would be R3 (Thus E77 in Slovakia would be R3 all the way), but I believe is no longer planned between Banská Bistrica and Ružomberok.


----------



## Sunfuns

Qwert said:


> There are (or were) people who died after week or two after the accident. Question also is what is death? One's brain can be death within 24 hours after the accident, but medicine can keep the body alive for much longer time and official time of death (listed in documents) is when one's hearth stops beating.
> 
> But that's not the point. *If someone gets seriously injured during the accident and then he dies due to his injuries, he is victim of the accident. That's what common sense says. It's absolutely irrelevant, whether it's 5 minutes or 5 months after it.*


Of course and I never said otherwise, but I think that there are relatively few who die from their injuries later than 24 h. If you have statistics proving otherwise feel free to provide them.


----------



## Qwert

Sunfuns said:


> Of course and I never said otherwise, but I think that there are relatively few who die from their injuries later than 24 h. If you have statistics proving otherwise feel free to provide them.


Many victims of the accidents are kept "alive" as organ donors and extraction of organs (and official death) usually takes place more than 24 hours after the accident, so the number of 24 hours survivals may not be so low. OTOH people whose brain is still alive after 24 hours have good chance to survive. I'm unfortunately unable to provide you with exact statistics.


----------



## jachcemjest

Here you can find a long term statistics (1980-2011)
http://www.minv.sk/swift_data/sourc...ledky alkohol chodci cyklisti 1997 - 2011.pdf
Collumns are: Year, number of accidents, total deaths, serious inj., light inj., number of accidents with alcohol, dead pedestrians, dead cyclists

In year 2009, when methodology of what counts as a death, also the number of seriously injured dropped.


----------



## Qwert

jachcemjest said:


> Here you can find a long term statistics (1980-2011)
> http://www.minv.sk/swift_data/sourc...ledky alkohol chodci cyklisti 1997 - 2011.pdf
> Collumns are: Year, number of accidents, total deaths, serious inj., light inj., number of accidents with alcohol, dead pedestrians, dead cyclists
> 
> In year 2009, when methodology of what counts as a death, also the number of seriously injured dropped.


Thank you. Compared to 2008 number of light injuries decreased in 2009 by 22.8 %, number of serious injuries decreased by 22 %, number of deaths decreased by 37.8 %. IMO real number of seriously injured decreased more and number of victims decreased less. Fact is these figures are decreasing, but they are also adjusted by changed methodology. I have to revise my statement from previous page as my guess there was about 500 fatalities last year is incorrect, it's less, but it's definitely more than official 296.


----------



## i15

another pictures of R4 I've taken today:

begining near Kosice:










the end - hungarian border:










other pictures:


----------



## MichiH

Qwert said:


> Good thing is this section of R4 isn't actually very needed as the traffic south of Košice is mild and current road is quite good so even 5 years delay wouldn't really hurt.  Another thing it on both ends this expressway is going to end on 2x1 bottlenecks and it will take few more years to eliminate them. To sum up, there's no reason to hurry.


When will the two bottlenecks be eliminated?


----------



## veteran

MichiH said:


> When will the two bottlenecks be eliminated?


Southern bottleneck (in Hungary) not before 2024.

Northern bottleneck elimination – bypass of Šebastovce (road I/68) – is not planned in next years.

...so we call R4 "Field-to-Field expressway".


----------



## Qwert

At least the short section in Hungary starting at SK-HU border which will connect R4 to Hungarian road 3 near Tornyosnémeti should be build sooner than in 2024, right?

Concerning the northern bottleneck, I'm afraid R4 may be connected sooner to R2 (bypass of Košide) than to new 2x2 section of I/68. :nuts:


----------



## i15

Nobody cares about conection between expressway bypasses and Kosice. National road companies think that 1+1 road or simple roundabout is suitable connection between 240.000-inhabitants city and main road network.


----------



## ElviS77

Qwert said:


> There are (or were) people who died after week or two after the accident. Question also is what is death? One's brain can be death within 24 hours after the accident, but medicine can keep the body alive for much longer time and official time of death (listed in documents) is when one's hearth stops beating.
> 
> But that's not the point. If someone gets seriously injured during the accident and then he dies due to his injuries, he is victim of the accident. That's what common sense says. It's absolutely irrelevant, whether it's 5 minutes or 5 months after it.


I agree, to a point. You need to draw the line somewhere if you want to make such statistics, but 24 hours is of course ridiculous. I believe the Norwegian statistics include everyone who die within a month (I may be mistaken), which would cover most, if not all, instances.


----------



## MichiH

Qwert said:


> At least the short section in Hungary starting at SK-HU border which will connect R4 to Hungarian road 3 near Tornyosnémeti should be build sooner than in 2024, right?
> 
> Concerning the northern bottleneck, I'm afraid R4 may be connected sooner to R2 (bypass of Košide) than to new 2x2 section of I/68. :nuts:


Sorry, I do not understand .

The connection R4 to road 3 should be this: > click <, isn't it?
This section will not be opened with the R4.sk? Does Slovakia build a temporary connection on Slavakian side?

The R2 bypass is here, but where is the 2x2 section of I/68? The eastern Kosice bypass to the D1 near Budimir (I/68)?


----------



## i15

yes we will build temporary connection near the old border crossing

when R4 Kosice - HU border is finished, this will be the only one 1+1 section on the way from Presov to Hungarian border: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=R...FciO5gIdl5VEAQ&t=h&mra=me&mrsp=1,0&sz=17&z=13

bypass of Sebastovce would be easy and cheap, but nobody cares about that


----------



## seem

*Most stolen cars in 2012 and 2011*


----------



## seem

*D1 Martin bypass*












Kudlo said:


> Šiel som okolo D1 DS-Turany


----------



## seem

Goes to tender on D1 - Hubová - Ivachnová (Ružomberok), Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala (tunnel Žilina - Martin)


----------



## seem

D1 - odpočívadlo Piešťany hno:


----------



## Blackraven

seem said:


> D1 - odpočívadlo Piešťany hno:


^^^Damn, looks like a bathroom from a third-world country :bash:hno:


----------



## mcarling

Blackraven said:


> Damn, looks like a bathroom from a third-world country


Looks to me like it's from a second-world country.


----------



## Blackraven

mcarling said:


> Looks to me like it's from a second-world country.


Either way, in this day-and-age, something like this may probably be seen in say the poorest parts of Africa or in Haiti or some area of extreme poverty.

But definitely, not in a first-world/developed country like Slovakia.


----------



## seem

They have some problems with plot and owners at that motorway service, so nobosy is really taking care of it. btw i think that this turkish style toiletts can be much better in case of motorway service, they are much cleaner and u dont have to sit on it.


----------



## vitacit

*...*

yes, this is the road i was talking about. 
from there, you can continue to jahrndorf, pama, kittsee, berg and come to bratislavia through the old border crossing petrzalka-berg. you'll make nice round trip through three countries in just couple of minutes))))



cinxxx said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I think I got it, it's this route http://goo.gl/maps/gktf9
> 
> The road further, in Zeiselhof seems also interesting, it looks to be exactly on the border.
> 
> ďakujem! :cheers:


----------



## vitacit

the first combination is nice, although in the second part between spisske podrhadie and stara lubovna there are mountains (levocske vrchy), the road is narrow, not in the well shape but not busy at all and you might experience some real slovak nature. some parts of the road are quite steepy. but why not))))



cinxxx said:


> ^^ Thanks! :cheers2:
> So many nice places, so little time
> 
> So, I was then thinking on these routes:
> 1. http://goo.gl/maps/iqF0b + http://goo.gl/maps/74FD6
> 2. http://goo.gl/maps/6EE4s
> 
> Second one is much more quicker, but I would miss the road from Tatranská Javorina. Will have to find the best compromise to reach Kosice in reasonable time, but also to cover as much nice places as possible
> 
> One more thing, on the routes above, do I need the SK vignette?


----------



## i15

5 tenders were announced on March 1st. We have another 3 big tenders without result. It's pretty much and I'd bet, that some of them will "crash" . Those 5 sections are:

D1 Hričovské Podhradie – Lietavská Lúčka 
D3 Žilina (Strážov) - Žilina (Brodno) 
R2 Ruskovce - Pravotice 
R2 Zvolen východ - Pstruša 
R2 Pstruša - Kriváň

... or to be more graphic, those 2 pink sections of D1+D3 near Zilina and pink sections of R2 on previous map:


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

As you can see, works are going on despite the weather.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Pokial viem, na D1 pri Martine sa maka v kuse, okrem Vianoc a prelomu rokov. Aj dnes frcali...uz od rana pri Dubnej Skale. Teraz sa uz vyjasnilo, ale rano bolo pochmurno - kuva!!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Destinations in 4 countries on 1 sign:


----------



## Qwert

Bratislava is full of such signs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is the northern bypass of Banská Bystrica part of R1? I thought R1 was supposed to continue north to Ružomberok.


----------



## mapman:cz

It still is, because the project includes this part of BB bypass:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see, so R1 will proceed east for a while and then turn north at Slovenská Ľupča.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yep, Banská Bystrica - Ružomberok connection is feasible only with a long tunnel under the masiff of Nízké Tatry (Lower Tatras) and valleys of Moštenica and Hiadeľ represent AFAIK the optimal solution in technical conditions (length, terrain etc.) and environmental protection.


----------



## i15

section D3 Svrcinovec-Skalite (PL-CZ border), that is in tendering process, has serious problems:

1. it's invesigated by Slovak antimonopoly office, because offers of construction companies are too high and too close to each other
2. EU (that should provide financing) is asking questions about technical solution and expected traffic. It seems like technical solution is too exaggerated and expected traffic is too low.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, the traffic volumes on I/11 are already quite high. I recon some of it will split off at Svrčinovec. 

Don't forget many motorways in western Europe were built in times when traffic volumes were also very low compared to today.


----------



## i15

The point of D3 Svrcinovec Skalite is to build direct connection between PL and SK, so trucks driving on E75 don't need to drive through CZ. But not every single truck on CZ/SK border comes from Poland. I/11 Svrcinovec-CZ border had 9000 vehicles in 2010, so expected traffic on D3 Svrcinovec-Skalite is 4 digit number and I think it's less than 5000. 1km of half profile cost 30 mil€. It's too much money for nothing...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I/11 is quite busy, with generally over 10 000 vehicles per day, including some stretches with more than 20 000 vehicles per day. That includes between 5000 and 7000 trucks per day, so a motorway is certainly warranted along I/11. 

I/12 has far less traffic, with 2000 - 3500 vehicles per day, so I can see how this section should not be a priority compared to further south along I/11. 

However, I do believe this section should eventually be constructed as part of a continuous motorway from Katowice to Žilina. Especially with Polish S69 becoming more and more completed, more traffic will utilize this route. On the other hand, Polish A1 / Czech D1 will siphon off some long-distance traffic, for the time being. 

The downside of D3 along the I/12 is that the valley floor is mostly build-out, which means an alignment along the slopes must be found, which makes the project quite expensive, especially compared to its current usage.


----------



## i15

> so a motorway is certainly warranted along I/11.


it is, along 1+1 section between Zilina-Brodno and Svrcinovec. But they are going to build sections Zilina Strazov-Zilina Brodno (bypasses 2+2 road) and Svrcinovec-Skalite (not part of I/11)


----------



## D.O.W.N

R4 Košice-Milhosť progress



Kvietok said:


> Zaujimavy fotoreport R4 zo stranky www.kosice-foto.sk/
> 
> Fotky radene od KE smerom na Milhost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosty Haniska (v 2 km)





Kvietok said:


> Most Šaca - Haniska (v 3,7 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Bočiar - Belža (v 7 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Bočiar - Belža (v 7 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> križovatka Kechnec (v 11,5 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HP Milhost


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Do you have traffic data for 2012?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2010 appears to be the most recent data:
http://www.ssc.sk/sk/Rozvoj-cestnej-siete/Dopravne-inzinierstvo.ssc


----------



## Qwert

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Do you have traffic data for 2012?


There is complex traffic counting only every 5 years and the next will be in 2015 with results available in 2016. Pathetic, I know. OTOH there should be some data from electronic toll system, but they aren't public.


----------



## i15

(from Hungarian thread)



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zm8O_z8Lo8
> 
> SK road n.15 near Domasa dam, not international, but still used by trucks driving from Poland to Hungary to avoid paying toll





ChrisZwolle said:


> I took a look at Google Earth and 2012 street view shows the road to be generally in OK condition, just some mediocre stretches at worst. Nothing like you see on that video.


it's here: http://maps.google.com/?ll=49.01566...d=m8qiBomxVuV2yS00zbotEw&cbp=11,179.3,,0,-1.8

as you can see, conditon was bad 1 year ago and long winter made it much worse


----------



## MichiH

I read about a considerable delay regarding completion of a D1 section due to a landslide. Which section is it?


----------



## Qwert

MichiH said:


> I read about a considerable delay regarding completion of a D1 section due to a landslide. Which section is it?


I don't think D1 will ever be completed.  It's section between Martin and Ružomberok, precisely Turany - Hubová. Officials wanted to speed up its construction choosing above ground solution instead of a tunnel, but those idiots didn't realise what are geologic conditions at the site. Now it seems we will have to abandon above ground alternative and stick to the tunnel. It's actually better alternative - shorter and cheaper, but it will take more time to prepare it and build it.


----------



## i15

it's also about money - this part of D1 is very expensive and traffic is only 13500 veh./day, so they are trying to find various ways to delay construction. And blame it to landslides, bears, lynxes, ecologists...


----------



## MichiH

Qwert said:


> It's section between Martin and Ružomberok, precisely Turany - Hubová.


This section is already u/c? I thought that this section was recently approved in late 2012, wasn't it?

When did construction started?


----------



## Qwert

MichiH said:


> This section is already u/c? I thought that this section was recently approved in late 2012, wasn't it?
> 
> When did construction started?


It isn't U/C. The landslide was natural, it wasn't caused by construction works. The landslide just proved that the terrain is not appropriate for motorway construction.


----------



## GordonBennett

* D1 Levoča bypass - Jánovce - Jablonov*

Šibeník tunnel


----------



## GordonBennett

*D1 - Fričovce - Svinia (Levoča - Prešov)*


----------



## GordonBennett

Somewhere in Central Slovakia, with traditional music


----------



## cinxxx

Hello guys.

I am planning to stay over night in Bratislava are on my way back to Ingolstadt.
Didn't find many reasonable priced accommodations in the city, but found something in Bratislava-Jarovce, at Pension Mala, it's a 15min drive in the city.

I will be arriving Saturday afternoon, any advice regarding parking? A good cheap or free place to park? Last time I was in Bratislava I didn't ask for advice and parked somewhere near a hotel in the castle/Danube area and ended up paying 27 euros for some 5 hours. Don't want this to happen again 

Thanks!


----------



## Name user 1

I think weekend parking should be free in old city


----------



## i15

260km of road n.18 and motorway D1 Žilina-Ružomberok-Prešov-Vranov_nad_Topľou on May 8th (not my videos):

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=N...AQ;Fcnn6QIdhYFKAQ&mra=mi&mrsp=6&sz=18&t=m&z=8

AB: I/18 Žilina-Ivachnová






BC: D1 Ivachnová - Spišský Štvrtok






CD: I/18 Spišský Štvrtok-Levoča






DE: I/18 Levoča - Spišské Podhradie






EF: D1+I/18 Spišské Podhradie - Prešov






FG: I/18 Prešov-Vranov nad Topľou


----------



## cold_eyes

Hello,
I have a question. Is the R4 highway open from D1 to Kosice?
Google Maps indicate that this part is open however open street maps don't


----------



## Qwert

cold_eyes said:


> Hello,
> I have a question. Is the R4 highway open from D1 to Kosice?
> Google Maps indicate that this part is open however open street maps don't


If you mean this then yes, it's open. OTOH it's not really R4 although Google my try to convince you otherwise.


----------



## i15

Google shows actual road marking, it's national road 68 and also expressway R4. But it won't be part of R4 after Košice bypass (marked on openstreetmap) is build.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Part I.



caicoo said:


> zdroj:fb





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> D1 pri Sucanoch


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Part II.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> ...a za Sucanmi


----------



## i15

flood sightseeing on D1 in Bratislava:


----------



## SureThing_II

This one is also fascinating...









...more pics


----------



## cinxxx

^^
Are those flooded houses, with only rooftop visible in Devin (saw also a picture with the castle)?
If yes, I was in that place just 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Qwert

cinxxx said:


> ^^
> Are those flooded houses, with only rooftop visible in Devin (saw also a picture with the castle)?
> If yes, I was in that place just 2 weeks ago...


Yes, it's Devín. I hope you liked it.


----------



## mcarling

Slovakia has vignettes.


----------



## i15

^^



vectom said:


> Regarding that last intersection photo with circled roundabout... Does this mean that Slovakia doesn't plan introducing tolls any soon? Correct me if I'm mis-informed, but I've been reading about EU directions to member states to re-introduce tolls by 2017. And forgive my ignorance, but does Slovakia use vignettes or tolls motorways?


trucks use electronic toll devices (satellite based technology), we don't need toll gates


----------



## mcarling

i15 said:


> we don't need toll gates


No one needs toll gates. Toll gates have as much justification in the modern world as buggy whips.


----------



## i15

D1 Fricovce - Svinia (Branisko-Presov) from http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=160




























bridge over road 18


----------



## maciek9207

Road 73 and R4 from Poland to Presov. Google Maps: http://goo.gl/maps/LUb8v


----------



## maciek9207

Drive in the Kosice city. R4 + road 68.


----------



## i15

nice, do you have more videos from SK?


----------



## i15

R4 Košice Milhosť today


----------



## volodaaaa

Like it :banana: Like it :banana: Like it :banana: Like it :banana: Like it :banana:


----------



## bewu1

Was this section of R-4 the most needed road investment in Slovakia ? I drove this section between SK/HU border and Kosice in 2012, and the road was virtually empty (Saturday summer afternoon). They are only one or two small villages on this section. I wonder what is time saving of this investment ?


----------



## i15

Traffic is below average, but with high percentage of trucks. It can be pretty slow during workdays, because it's very hard to overtake. This expressway is not so necessary, but it's very cheap and finally has real expressway parameters.


----------



## i15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZi0Yt_qdA4

time 1:18 - 2:15, car is driving from secondary road to road 68 towards Kosice during work day. Delay is short, but road 68 is definitely not empty. Intersection with R4 is at 2:38. As you can see, short part of road between border and Kosice will be 2-laned even this part R4 is completed


----------



## Name user 1

R-4 Kosice to Hungarian border is part of slowly boulding eastern EU motorway network TERN south-north corridor


----------



## javimix19

- What is the fastest way between Bratislava and Kosice? By D1 or R1?

- Which of this two motorways are under construction? Both? I think D1 is more advanced, but I don't know.


----------



## volodaaaa

javimix19 said:


> - What is the fastest way between Bratislava and Kosice? By D1 or R1?
> 
> - Which of this two motorways are under construction? Both? I think D1 is more advanced, but I don't know.


Regarding time it is comparable. The ways are merging in Ruzomberok and it takes similar time. Nevertheless, it is more relaxed through D1. The traffic lanes are wider, road is flatter, there are more roadside rest areas and fuel stations. The R1 expresway is expresway and therefore, the lanes are narrower and curves sharp a little bit. Also the terrain is little bit hilly so you have to put your foot from accelerator in some curves. R1 ends in Banska Bystrica and you have to take an alpine pass route through Donovaly.

Personally, I like the R1 road most. The scenery is much more beautiful and I enjoy every curve on that motorway - The alpine pass at the end is just an icing on the cake. That journey is far interesting than D1. But take caution of the weather. In winter, R1 road more dangerous and you are more likely to have an accident at Donovaly alpine pass which are also often closed due to snowing. In winter it is much safer to drive on D1.

Basically, R1 is finished. But there are plans to extend it to Ruzomberok. It causes lot of disscusions because of National park. The D1 motorway is U/C. It ends at Hricovske podhradie "(closed) interchange" and continues to Zilina as D3 (necessarily used with D1 since the interchange is not yet opened). From Hricovske podhradie D1 is planned in tunnels as southern bypass of Zilina to Martin. Most difficult and expensive construction works are expected here. Northern bypass of Martin is U/C. Following parts and connection to existing road eastbound of Ruzomberok are being discussed. Few missing parts and U/C sections are between Poprad and Presov. AFAIK southern bypass of Presov is planned as well


----------



## MichiH

volodaaaa said:


> The D1 motorway is U/C.


Is the Slovakian wikipedia up-to-date? The English wikipedia shows different states!? Which D1 sections are actually u/c?


----------



## Amrafel

^^Slovak version of Wikipedia is right. 

@volodaaaa: R1 is basically finished, but there should be extension in the future. As you mentioned, section between Banská Bystrica and Ružomerok through the Hiadeľ pass, as well as section between Sereď and Bratislava. Section between Banská Bystrica and Ružomberok will be constructed by SSC (Slovenská Správa Ciest), what means that we will wait for it for a long time...


----------



## i15

javimix19 said:


> - What is the fastest way between Bratislava and Kosice? By D1 or R1?


D1 to Trnava + R1 to Zvolen + road 50 through southern Slovakia. Google maps driving times are quite accurate. Only one mistake is, that road 50 Zvolen-Kosice is marked as R1, but it's not expressway, just normal national road


----------



## i15

MichiH said:


> Is the Slovakian wikipedia up-to-date? The English wikipedia shows different states!? Which D1 sections are actually u/c?


basicly, missing secions between Poprad and Presov + 16km long bypass of Vrutky/Martin


----------



## MichiH

Amrafel said:


> ^^Slovak version of Wikipedia is right.


Thus the section Jánovce – Levoča (OSM) should to be opened soon - in fall 2013. Any prediction regarding opening date?


----------



## i15

MichiH said:


> Thus the section Jánovce – Levoča (OSM) should to be opened soon - in fall 2013. Any prediction regarding opening date?


no, there will be at least 6 month delay due to collapsed bridge


----------



## MichiH

i15 said:


> no, there will be at least 6 month delay due to collapsed bridge


Ok. The Slovak wikipedia is almost correct .


----------



## Pascal20a

Are there any plans for the R7?


----------



## i15

I've been expecting you, now kill yourself


----------



## Pascal20a

Its only a questions


----------



## Pascal20a

Sorry for my question.
I will only look here in this thread


----------



## i15

D1 Janovce-Jablonov 2nd part (Levoca bypass) construction video taken in 08/2013


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

i15 said:


> D1 Fricovce - Svinia (Branisko-Presov) from http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=160


How tall would the viaduct on the pictures be when completed? How tall is the tallest bridge in Slovakia?


----------



## i15

I don't know statistc data, but we have several finished viaducts, that are similar to those pictured above. One of the tallest motorway viaduct will be 59m bridge over road 18 on section D1 Janovce-Jablonov, that is currently under construction. You can see it on video I recently posted (time 4:22)

visualization 










current status


----------



## i15

R4 should be ready to open at the end of october










(picture from industrial park Kechnec)


----------



## Pascal20a

That sounds amazing.


----------



## volodaaaa

Slovak road infrastructure in a nutshell








:lol:


----------



## Pascal20a

Where is the soonest sigh for Kosice on the D1??


----------



## cinxxx

volodaaaa said:


> Slovak road infrastructure in a nutshell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


I found Hungarian non-motorway roads worse then Slovak


----------



## Pascal20a

In bratislava?


----------



## volodaaaa

cinxxx said:


> I found Hungarian non-motorway roads worse then Slovak


Really? Because to me, Hungarian road structure is almost fully western. Our roads are in pretty bad conditions.

Some examples:

The winner of The pothole of year 2013: map









In Bratislava









No comment









Slovakia - the country where even road workers do they work with the respect to the nature.




















Pascal20a said:


> Where is the soonest sigh for Kosice on the D1??


The latest PM version is 2019.


----------



## JackFrost

this is road 37 in hungary.










nevertheless i think our main roads are not that bad (cant be compared to western main roads of course). secondary roads are a tragedy. but we certainly have no roads in hungary as shown on volodaaaas photos above...


----------



## volodaaaa

Jack_Frost said:


> this is road 37 in hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertheless i think our main roads are not that bad (cant be compared to western main roads of course). secondary roads are a tragedy. but we certainly have no roads in hungary as shown on volodaaaas photos above...


I have not driven too much on Hungarian secondary roads, but motorways are almost as good as Austrian or German, which I consider to be the best on the world.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

This 16,4 km long section should be completed in December 2014. The 1,6 km long feeder which will connect Martin with D1 will be part of expressway R3.

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> D1 pri Dubnej Skale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...aj s elektrarnou Lipovec





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Este raz Dubna Skala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Od Lipovca smerom na Sucany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spajaju uz most ponad Vah pod T.Klacanmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vazsky kanal v popredi...


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by pau-chin.



pau-chin said:


> D1 MARTIN - Turiec





pau-chin said:


> ďaľšie pohľady na výstavbu D1 a privádzač Martin





pau-chin said:


> D1 privádzač Martin


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

cinxxx said:


> I found Hungarian non-motorway roads worse then Slovak


How come you mock on the Hungarian road quality anyway? Whats the point in this attitude of yours? 
If you mock on your own country's road quality i dont care,its kind of self criticism as volodaa did in a funny way! But what you doing is not funny and absolutely not constructive...


----------



## Pascal20a

Do you have an idea?


----------



## cinxxx

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> How come you mock on the Hungarian road quality anyway? Whats the point in this attitude of yours?
> If you mock on your own country's road quality i dont care,its kind of self criticism as volodaa did in a funny way! But what you doing is not funny and absolutely not constructive...


Calm down dude! :cheers:
I'm not mocking anything, it's the truth, I'm not happy for that, and I hope it will get better. I had the opportunity to drive there and feared for my car...

Hungarian motorways are very good, but national and regional roads are pretty bad, the same for city roads (also in SK, PL, RO). 
As for RO roads, some are great, some are descent, some are disastrous. 

Please leave you're nationalism at home, ok? 

---

EDIT: I will drive on this route in 10 days, will come back with impressions 
http://goo.gl/maps/0BQuR


----------



## JackFrost

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> How come you mock on the Hungarian road quality anyway? Whats the point in this attitude of yours?
> If you mock on your own country's road quality i dont care,its kind of self criticism as volodaa did in a funny way! But what you doing is not funny and absolutely not constructive...


why couldnt he? youre a bit sensitive in this issue dont you think? the worst motorway i have ever driven on was A7 in germany close to ulm and giengen. its all about what you see in front of you, nothing more.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

cinxxx said:


> Calm down dude! :cheers:
> I'm not mocking anything, it's the truth, I'm not happy for that, and I hope it will get better. I had the opportunity to drive there and feared for my car...
> 
> Hungarian motorways are very good, but national and regional roads are pretty bad, the same for city roads (also in SK, PL, RO).
> As for RO roads, some are great, some are descent, some are disastrous.
> 
> Please leave you're nationalism at home, ok?
> 
> ---
> 
> EDIT: I will drive on this route in 10 days, will come back with impressions
> http://goo.gl/maps/0BQuR




Pal i really dont like people who misusing this forum for their scurvy behaviour.. You know i could provocate you and say how bad are the road system in romania,etc..Later i could only answer to the romanian outcry: calm down,leave your nationalism at home,etc.. Whats wrong with you pal? 
Regarding this road plan of yours i see that in 90% you will use our motorways on the way to Temesvár...
So why you complaining,when you use only our motorways??


----------



## cinxxx

^^:nuts:
I didn't use only motorways in May when driving from Kosice to _Mişcolţ_ and also it's bombarded streets. 
But I drove almost only on non-motorway roads from Krakow to Kosice and HU border, and those roads were really good.

Another bad experience for example was Mezőhegyes-Gyula...

I was just making a comparison of places I've been, nothing more.
And yes, road system in Romania is bad, nothing new if you would say that. The same for city roads, rail crossings, markings, horrible.


----------



## Pascal20a

Is kosice signed on the D1 in bratislava


----------



## Pascal20a

Is kosice signed on the D1 in bratislava??
How much is the distance??


----------



## Pascal20a

???


----------



## volodaaaa

Pascal20a said:


> Is kosice signed on the D1 in bratislava??
> How much is the distance??


I think, this is the most distant placement of "Kosice" with 462 km in Bratislava
http://goo.gl/maps/cYjZL 

However, Zilina is prefered on road marking around Bratislava. It is need to add, this is the very first distances sign on D1 motorway according to milestones.


----------



## Pascal20a

Thank you


----------



## Nordic20T

opcorn:


----------



## albiman

Pascal20 your questions are pretty trolling. Pls keep them yourself


----------



## Pascal20a

They're not trolling


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

cinxxx said:


> ^^:nuts:
> I didn't use only motorways in May when driving from Kosice to _Mişcolţ_ and also it's bombarded streets.
> But I drove almost only on non-motorway roads from Krakow to Kosice and HU border, and those roads were really good.
> 
> Another bad experience for example was Mezőhegyes-Gyula...
> 
> I was just making a comparison of places I've been, nothing more.
> And yes, road system in Romania is bad, nothing new if you would say that. The same for city roads, rail crossings, markings, horrible.


I see your point but understand mine too! I think you are sharing your experiences at the wrong thread. 
As this is the Slovakian road infrastructure thread, so i think someone should remind you! If anyone have any issues regarding the Hungarian roads -malicious or not-, please share them in the proper thread! 
Like here: [Hungary] Utak | Roads! But you are all ready familiar with that thread. Share your thoughts there.


----------



## MichiH

Pascal20a said:


> They're not trolling


But it seems like...


----------



## Pascal20a

Sorry when they seems to be trolling
But im very interested in the slovakian motorways


----------



## MichiH

^^ I am also interested in Slovakian motorways but the progress of road projects is unfortunately not as fast as I disire . It is a worldwide "problem".
Unfortunately not everyone is able to answer my questions immediately - especially b/c not everyone is always online...


----------



## volodaaaa

The map of potholes in Bratislava  Just click on the red arrow
http://www.diery.sk/#map_canvas

Just try to find Bratislava


----------



## i15

more pictures of R4 from http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---dopravne/rychlostna-cesta-r4.html

opening in november










direction HU border -> Kosice


----------



## volodaaaa

Kese said:


> ^^ ??
> 
> Coming to think of it: are there any serious plans to create a fast track north-south link directly to Budapest? Either via Esztergom or as an extension of M2? I just think it would make a lot of sense, considering what a freeway hub Budapest is.


Yes, they are plans to connect Hungarian M2 near Vác with Slovakian R1 near Zvolen through Šahy border crossing. The expresway will be numbered R3 and will run roughly across Slovakia in longitudinal direction.

Here is the entire expressway. Green sections are built (whatever in full or half profile), purple are planned and red are U/C.


----------



## i15

another great news: after 2 years of tendering, deal was signed for construction of 15km D1 Hubová-Ivachnová (Ružomberok bypass)

http://ndsas.sk/useky-hubova---ivachnova/44223s473c

construction period 11/2013-05/2017


----------



## JackFrost

^^good news. so D1 should be ready from bratislava to kosice-budimir in 2018, right?


----------



## plastus20

Hi, I have two question. Is the new expressway R4 Košice-Milhosť be paid?
When I have to buy a vignette for this expressway?
Greetings from Rzeszow


----------



## i15

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^good news. so D1 should be ready from bratislava to kosice-budimir in 2018, right?


No it won't be, because section Turany-Hubová may be finished around year 2020. We also need to finish tender Hričovské Podhradie-Dubná Skala (Žilina bypass) and it will take at least 5 years to build it. Prešov bypass is unclear, they are still working on building permission and we can't expect tender soon.



plastus20 said:


> Hi, I have two question. Is the new expressway R4 Košice-Milhosť be paid?
> When I have to buy a vignette for this expressway?
> Greetings from Rzeszow


yes you need vignette when driving passenger car


----------



## keber

i15 said:


> another great news: after 2 years of tendering, deal was signed for construction of 15km D1 Hubová-Ivachnová (Ružomberok bypass)
> 
> http://ndsas.sk/useky-hubova---ivachnova/44223s473c
> 
> construction period 11/2013-05/2017


3,5 years for 15 km? Is this because of financing because one 2 km long tunnel is not exactly very demanding object.


----------



## plastus20

i15 said:


> No it won't be, because section Turany-Hubová may be finished around year 2020. We also need to finish tender Hričovské Podhradie-Dubná Skala (Žilina bypass) and it will take at least 5 years to build it. Prešov bypass is unclear, they are still working on building permission and we can't expect tender soon.
> 
> 
> 
> yes you need vignette when driving passenger car


Thanks you for help 
greetings


----------



## i15

keber said:


> 3,5 years for 15 km? Is this because of financing because one 2 km long tunnel is not exactly very demanding object.


Usual construction time here is 3 years and this is hard section with tunnel and viaducts, so I think 3,5 years is OK.

Another deal was signed recenly: R2 Pstruša-Kriváň (bypass of Detva). Construction time is 2 years and price is 178mil € for 10,4km in average terrain - that's too much, I'd rather see 3 years of construction and better price.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

i15 said:


> Another deal was signed recenly: R2 Pstruša-Kriváň (bypass of Detva). Construction time is 2 years and price is 178mil € for 10,4km in average terrain - that's too much, I'd rather see 3 years of construction and better price.


That is relatively expensive indeed. But the alignment requires several civil engineering structures, I count 11 bridges and overpasses for crossing roads, 3 interchanges, a railroad and several crossings of the Slatina River.


----------



## Qwert

i15 said:


> Usual construction time here is 3 years and this is hard section with tunnel and viaducts, so I think 3,5 years is OK.


Perhaps it's so long partly also because in this region construction season is a bit shorter than usual due to longer winter.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> D1 za Sucanmi na Turany ponad zeleznicnu trat.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> To bol pekny zazitok...





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> ...juzne od Turian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...premostenie Vahu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a potom zapadlo slnko...


----------



## Qwert

Up to date map of Slovak motorway and expressway network:










Sorry for its size, but I want it to be readable.

Full size PDF download available here: www.ndsas.sk/ext_dok-mapa_siete/44547c

Source: http://www.ndsas.sk/mapa-dialnicnej-siete-ewu/44907s


----------



## i15

^^ and let's not forget about sections being tendered now:

* D3 Žilina Strážov - Žilina Brodno, D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka, D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala (Žilina bypass)
* R2 Ruskovce - Pravotice (Trenčín-Žiar nad Hronom)
* R2 Zvolen východ - Pstruša (Zvolen-Lučenec)


----------



## Qwert

i15 said:


> ^^ and let's not forget about sections being tendered now:
> 
> * D3 Žilina Strážov - Žilina Brodno, D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka, D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala (Žilina bypass)
> * R2 Ruskovce - Pravotice (Trenčín-Žiar nad Hronom)
> * R2 Zvolen východ - Pstruša (Zvolen-Lučenec)


When these tenders will be completed there will remain only two not-U/C sections of D1 between Bratislava and Košice: Hubová - Ivachnová (between Martin and Ružomberok and Prešov West - Prešov South (bypass of Prešov).


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.Mogaj, part 1.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Pokracovanie pribehu D1, tentoraz zo Sucian, kde na kratkom useku bude hned niekolko premosteni ponad D1


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ, part 2.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> ...pokracovanie


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ, part 3.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Premostenie Vahu za Turanmi sme tu uz mali, pokracuje ponad zeleznicu - tam je roboty este dost...





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> ...a koniec celeho useku nedaleko Ratkova.


----------



## Singidunum

Are there any plans for northern Bratislava-Vienna connection? A road bridge over Morava somewhere close to Devín, a Dúbravka-Engelhartstetten connection?


----------



## mcarling

Singidunum said:


> Are there any plans for northern Bratislava-Vienna connection?


Yes, it will be the S8 in Austria and the D4 in Slovakia. I don't expect it to be started anytime soon.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by pau-chin.



pau-chin said:


> D1 Martin - Turčianske Kľačany 26-12-13 (panorámy)


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Tiez som sa bol poprechadzat na D1 Dubna Skala - Turany


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ



I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ



I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by I.B.MOGAJ



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> ....a ako dobre pretrovilo... ved, bolo treba. Este dam privadzac na Martin.


----------



## i15

tall bridge on D1 Jánovce - Jablonov II.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R2 Ruskovce - Pravotice*

The contracts for the construction of R2 Ruskovce - Pravotice (southeast of Trenčin) were signed on 30 December. The 10.8 km R2 will cost € 88.2 million excluding VAT. Completion is in 852 calendar days, so around April 2016.

http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-podpis-zmluvy-na-r2-pri-banovciach-nad-bebravou/44372s47786c


----------



## i15

So they made it  Constructing company "Inžinierske stavby" is probably happy, because they haven't had any bigger contract lately


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> The contracts for the construction of R2 Ruskovce - Pravotice (southeast of Trenčin) were signed on 30 December. The 10.8 km R2 will cost € 88.2 million excluding VAT. Completion is in 852 calendar days, so around April 2016.


Completion May 2016 according to the project page .

Which other expressway sections are currently u/c?

*R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to November 2014) – project – map
*R2:* Ruskovce – Pravotice 12 10.8km (January 2014 to May 2015) – project – map
*R2:* Pstrusa – Krivan 12 10.4km (November 2013 to November 2015) – project – map

That's all?


----------



## SKroads

MichiH said:


> *R2:* Ruskovce – Pravotice 12 10.8km (January 2014 to May 2015) – project – map


Expected construction time: January 2014 - May 2016 
Construction length: 9.56 km (full profile 0.5 km)


----------



## MichiH

SKroads said:


> Expected construction time: January 2014 - May 2016


Thanks. Corrected.



SKroads said:


> Construction length: 9.56 km (full profile 0.5 km)


The project page shows 10.8km (what's your source?) and no information about half profile!?


----------



## SKroads

Source is only in Slovak:
"Rýchlostná cesta R2 Ruskovce – Pravotice
Predmetom zákazky je vypracovanie projektovej dokumentácie a uskutočnenie stavebných prác pre projektRýchlostná cesta R2 Ruskovce – Pravotice v súlade s nasledovným upresnením:
—* v úseku km 0,000 – 1,200 sa rýchlostná cesta nebude realizovať,*
— *v úseku km 1,200 – 1,700 (po začiatok mosta 202-00) bude zrealizovaný celý profil rýchlostnej cestykategórie R24,5/120*,
— *v úseku od km 1,700 (od konca mosta 202-00) po koniec úseku (km 10,764 88) bude zrealizovaný polovičnýprofil rýchlostnej cesty*,
— stredisko správy a údržby RC Bánovce nad Bebravou sa nebude realizovať."
http://www.google.sk/url?sa=t&rct=j...tYzZL1bB6YSXXmj53y126sQ&bvm=bv.58187178,d.Yms


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 88 million excluding VAT for a 10 km two-lane road is fairly expensive, especially because the terrain in question is not particularly challenging.


----------



## i15

Yes it is, but bosses of construction companies would say, that their revenues are finally higher than costs and reasonable prices from 2010-2011 were "dumping".


----------



## volodaaaa

Map of sections to be U/C in 2014









Explanations
Blue: already completed motorways/expresways 
Beige: planned mtw/expw
Orange: to be u/c


----------



## ANDi_

I really doubt R3 and D1 Budimir-Bidovce will start this year.


----------



## volodaaaa

ANDi_ said:


> I really doubt R3 and D1 Budimir-Bidovce will start this year.


No doubt, D1 was told _(or promised)_to be completed up to 2010 by our PM. :cheers:


----------



## i15

R3 Tvrdošín is ready, but who will pay for it? EU won't. Unfortunately, we depend on EU financing. Another section of R3 is not completly ready and have the same financing issue.

D1 Budimír Bidovce needs feasibility study and they haven't chosen who wil make this study yet. Whole process can take 10-12 months.

D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala, D3 Žilina Strážov - Brodno, R2 Zvolen východ - Pstruša: tenders unfinished, Skanska proposed the cheapest price and competitors try to find the way how to exclude Skanska.


----------



## MichiH

SKroads said:


> Source is only in Slovak:
> "Rýchlostná cesta R2 Ruskovce – Pravotice
> Predmetom zákazky je vypracovanie projektovej dokumentácie a uskutočnenie stavebných prác pre projektRýchlostná cesta R2 Ruskovce – Pravotice v súlade s nasledovným upresnením:
> —* v úseku km 0,000 – 1,200 sa rýchlostná cesta nebude realizovať,*
> — *v úseku km 1,200 – 1,700 (po začiatok mosta 202-00) bude zrealizovaný celý profil rýchlostnej cestykategórie R24,5/120*,
> — *v úseku od km 1,700 (od konca mosta 202-00) po koniec úseku (km 10,764 88) bude zrealizovaný polovičnýprofil rýchlostnej cesty*,
> — stredisko správy a údržby RC Bánovce nad Bebravou sa nebude realizovať."
> http://www.google.sk/url?sa=t&rct=j...tYzZL1bB6YSXXmj53y126sQ&bvm=bv.58187178,d.Yms


Ok, apparently one carriageway but the length is 10.8km: km0 - km1.2 1x2, km1.2 - km1.7 2x2, km1.7 - km 10.8 1x2!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

i15 said:


> Unfortunately, we depend on EU financing.


What is the annual road budget of Slovakia, not counting EU contributions? I was wondering how many motorways a country like Slovakia could construct if there wasn't any EU funding. I have a feeling many eastern EU countries have become complacent with an extremely low domestic road budget, because the EU funds so much.


----------



## Surel

On the other side, using national money for projects that could be financed by the EU would be very stupid.

Ideally, to speed up the construction, the whole national lot should be used as co financing, to maximize the inflow of the EU money. The interim financing should then be done via debt.

We also should not forget that the cohesion money are a mere substitute for the money that flows from the EE countries due to their EU membership.


----------



## definitivo

...and Turany - Hubova ( nobody writes about this part ) ?


----------



## i15

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the annual road budget of Slovakia, not counting EU contributions?


I don't know exactly, but the biggest project build without EU contribution or PPP since 2007 was R3 Trstená bypass: 6km, half profile, less than 50 mil €.



Surel said:


> On the other side, using national money for projects that could be financed by the EU would be very stupid.


yes, but not every project could be financed (e.g. northern R3) and majority of funds in 2014-2020 period is reserved for core ten-t, that's bad news for R2 and R4


----------



## Surel

i15 said:


> yes, but not every project could be financed (e.g. northern R3) and majority of funds in 2014-2020 period is reserved for core ten-t, that's bad news for R2 and R4


Yes, but I think one should use the EU money as a priority as long as it is available. I don't know about the importance of R4 and R2 but I would say that their importance is not that high compared to the lost opportunity if you don't use the EU money. The EU funds won't be available for ever.

The logic is as this. With 30 % national co-financing you can build more than 3 times as much if you put that money in the EU supported projects.

Another thing is, that by using EU money you pump the money to the local economy, while if you use the national money, you give up on this. It is the equivalent of the money that flows in the economy through export. Giving up on them would be simply stupid. With 30 % national co-financing, every euro spent by the national government equals to more than 3 euros being pumped into the economy. It has much better economy than support of export oriented FDIs in fact (certainly in 5 years term, given that the construction is done by domestic suppliers).

Look also at the tax economy of such arrangement. If the government fully finances the project, it will get back on taxes some 20-30 % maybe. If it co-finances the project by 30 %, that is otherwise financed by the EU money, it will most probably collect all the costs back in taxes quite soon. Thus so to say constructing for free.

It would actually make perfect sense to borrow the whole amount to finance the EU financed projects. Part will be refunded by the EU, and the rest will come back in the taxes anyway. And you still could be using the ordinary budget for the construction of roads that are not EU financed.

Looking at the situation in the Czech Republic I see it as completely lost opportunity, comparing this with Poland is striking. It is almost 5 years lost for the CZ.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The slow progress in the Czech Republic is remarkable indeed. It will take many decades to complete the network as it is planned today. They seriously need to increase the construction volume.


----------



## TommyLopez

ChrisZwolle said:


> The slow progress in the Czech Republic is remarkable indeed. It will take many decades to complete the network as it is planned today. They seriously need to increase the construction volume.


Well now there is also a slow trend here in the Czech Republic to build less and to reconstruct / modernize more as some important main roads and highways were in a bad condition for a long time (D1,D11,D2,R4,R7,...)


----------



## SKroads

MichiH said:


> Ok, apparently one carriageway but the length is 10.8km: km0 - km1.2 1x2, km1.2 - km1.7 2x2, km1.7 - km 10.8 1x2!


"v úseku km 0,000 – 1,200 sa rýchlostná cesta nebude realizovať,"
km 0,0 - 1,2 expressway will not be build/realized 
Section length is officially 10.765 km , but under construction is only 9.565 km.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the annual road budget of Slovakia, not counting EU contributions? I was wondering how many motorways a country like Slovakia could construct if there wasn't any EU funding. I have a feeling many eastern EU countries have become complacent with an extremely low domestic road budget, because the EU funds so much.


NDS' (a state owned company building and maintaining motorway and expressway network) 2013 budget was 885.87 mln. €, incomes from the funds of EU were 373.33 mln. €. Budget only for construction was 654.4 mln. €, which consists from:

Investment funding from state budget: 209.11 mln. €
Co-financing to EU funds from the state budget: 65.88 mln. €
EU funds: 373.33 mln. €
Own and other sources: 5.28 mln. €

This means majority of money used for construction were from the EU - 373.33 mil., while from the other sources it was 280.27 mil. Of course money from the EU don't come entirely for free, between 2004 and 2012 Slovakia payed EU 4.56 bln. € and received 8.54 bln. €, so every euro from EU funds costed us 53 cents.


IMO it's a pity we don't use much larger portion of the EU funds for investments into infrastructure. Majority of the EU funds are wasted since we either don't manage to use them at all or they are used for useless projects or they are used on overpriced projects and thus stolen. Using the EU funds for investments into infrastructure has measurable positive impacts. Although not 100 % of the money are used effectively, many other projects financed from the EU funds are pure waste of money.


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Photos by pau-chin:



pau-chin said:


> D1 Martin - Turiec


----------



## bzbox

Curvy like the near river


----------



## bogdymol

*Some older pictures (from 2010) that I shot in north-western part of Slovakia. Pictures are from road E75 (SK road 11) between the border with Czech Republic near Cadca and the town of Zilina:










Horelica tunnel (605 m):










This is near Zilina:










I've also added few pictures of the same road, across the border into Czech Republic.*


----------



## i15

what is expected to open this year:

D1 Jánovce - Levoča; 9,0 km; 06/2014 _...(they should made it this year)_
R2 Žiar nad Hronom bypass; 6,6 km; 11/2014 _...(it's 24 months after they started and I haven't seen construction progress, we'll see...) _
D1 Dubná Skala - Turany; 16,4 km; 12/2014 _...(current deadline is 31.12.2014, we'll see...)_

and also minor project D1 Beharovce exit upgrade to 2+2; 0,8 km, 09/2014 _(or sooner)_


----------



## i15

Another PPP project is getting more and more realistic, it will consist of D4 and R7 near Bratislava. More precisely:

D4: D2 Jarovce - D1 Vajnory - 502 Rača
R7: D1 Bajkalská street ("Prievoz") - D4 "Ketelec" - 63 Dunajská Lužná - 63 Holice

There will be strong pressure to put it in construcion before spring 2016's general election...

Let's hope it will be succesful, since 1st and 3rd project failed due to lack of money from banks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D1 Fričovce - Svinia. Imagery is dated 19-08-2013


----------



## i15

good finding, high percentage of viaducts is quite visible


----------



## Qwert

I have never realised how close to built-up area this motorway is. I guess it will be full of noise barriers.


----------



## Qwert

It seems Slovakia will finally abandon outdated Grotesk font on its signs and will start to use TERN instead. New technical norm should be issued in March, but there are already first signs using TERN.


























Source: http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=65


----------



## volodaaaa

Is it official? Anyway... GREAT NEWS!


----------



## Qwert

volodaaaa said:


> Is it official? Anyway... GREAT NEWS!


It should be official in March.


----------



## i15

Qwert said:


> I have never realised how close to built-up area this motorway is. I guess it will be full of noise barriers.


I'm not sure about sound barriers, motorway is located above villages (on the hill), similar to Fričovce bypass...

Anyway, here are the plans for new projects in 2014. First, to finish tenders:

D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala
D3 Žilina Strážov - Brodno
R2 Zvolenská Slatina - Pstruša

And new tenders planned in autumn 2014:

R3 Tvrdošín - Nižná, 5,2km half profile, 84 mil.€ (possible only if using state budget money) 
D3 Čadca - Svrčinovec, 5,7km, 187,1mil. € (realistic and let's hope they'll include 2km of R5 to CZ border)
D1 Budimír - Bidovce, 14,4km, 217,7 mil. € (possible after feasibility study)
D1 Prešov west - south, 7,9km, 339,5 mil € ( I don't believe it)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I forgot about openstreetmap view


----------



## Amrafel

*R5 Svrčinovec - Czech border*

New expressway between Svrčinovec and Czech border, which should be, according to official anouncement, finished by the end of the decade. The length is 2 kilometers.


----------



## Pascal20a

When this will be in construction


----------



## ANDi_

Hopefully in this century.


----------



## Pascal20a

I think the construction should be vety fast cause this section is very short


----------



## Richard_P

On visualisations You can spot interesting graphics and on those presented above we can see one loco with two passenger cars but looking closer this is clearly broad gauge rolling stock CS7 loco and cars in UZ painting scheme. Of course it doesn't mean nothing, this is just simple OT observation :cheers2:


----------



## zagłębiak1

Pascal20a said:


> I think the construction should be vety fast cause this section is very short


On this visualisations is cross road number R5 snd D3?


----------



## i15

^^ yes it is

here is recent flying video of R2 Žiar nad Hronom bypass, I'll be suprised if they finish it on time (11/2014): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbgzawgCZp8


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They didn't do a whole lot there. It went under construction in November 2012, so after 1.5 years they barely did some groundworks and first stage bridgeworks.


----------



## mcarling

I don't see any possibility of completing the R2 bypass of Žiar and Hronom this year. They should be able to complete it before winter halts work at the end of 2015.


----------



## albiman

Indeed it is very slow. Nobody understand.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R4 Milhosť*


----------



## i15

http://www.salini-impregilo.com/en/...uild-important-motorway-section-slovakia.html

Salini Impregilo is getting close to Višnové tunnel (D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala), because all important SK companies were excluded due to 2006's cartel. But I have to repeat my previous statement: "we'll see..."


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Part 1



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Dialnicou k Dubnej Skale


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Part 2



I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Part 3



I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Part 4



I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


----------



## Qwert

*D1 bypas of Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany)*

Part 5



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Naspat na Sucany...


----------



## GordonBennett

ChrisZwolle said:


> *R4 - Milhosť*


I think that Hungarians will start bulding 1,5km 2x2 strech next year or so. :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Another example of new signage with TERN, now for the first time on motorway.


















Source: http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=119


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> A problem with the tendering process is the fact that it's very hard to reject an offer that appears to be too low. You need to have very good arguments to make such a case stick in court.
> 
> We've seen in the past that low tenders were rejected, appealed to in court, they got the job, but then couldn't deliver. That only slows the process down.


The contracts should be forged in such a way that if the contractors would not perform the government would get profit out of it. Bank guarantees are ideal for this. The contracts have to contain very good schedule and there has to be perfect overseeing of the works from the tendering authority. Simply said, you need high quality work on the side of the state authority in specifying the desired results, schedules, quality and guaranties. Then the low bids don't pose a problem anymore. You simply take the low bid.

You solve several problems at the same time by using bank guarantees in this. First, if the company does not perform, the contract cancels, government does not pay for not finished work and government gets instantly paid for any possible delays and additional costs it incurs. The new tendering can begin right away for a new contractor. The banks will perform throughout due diligence on whether the contractor is able to deliver, if they deem the contractor unsuitable, it won't be able to compete in the tender. In this way, there are two independent parties with interests of making the contractor delivering. The prices might get slightly higher due to the risk margin that the banks would charge though, but it is surely worth it as it moves the risk from the state authority.


----------



## volodaaaa

Another sign with Tern font on.

CLICK HERE

The photo was taken by user expwy from dialnice.info site.

The old one is here:
https://www.google.sk/maps/@48.3222...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s1LZ6U0ssYhRb4TsMcG3Zig!2e0

Have to say: FINALLY. Competent people have found out how to adapt the font size regarding the size of the sign and the word length of destination


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> The contracts should be forged in such a way that if the contractors would not perform the government would get profit out of it. Bank guarantees are ideal for this. The contracts have to contain very good schedule and there has to be perfect overseeing of the works from the tendering authority. Simply said, you need high quality work on the side of the state authority in specifying the desired results, schedules, quality and guaranties. Then the low bids don't pose a problem anymore. You simply take the low bid.
> 
> You solve several problems at the same time by using bank guarantees in this. First, if the company does not perform, the contract cancels, government does not pay for not finished work and government gets instantly paid for any possible delays and additional costs it incurs. The new tendering can begin right away for a new contractor. The banks will perform throughout due diligence on whether the contractor is able to deliver, if they deem the contractor unsuitable, it won't be able to compete in the tender. In this way, there are two independent parties with interests of making the contractor delivering. The prices might get slightly higher due to the risk margin that the banks would charge though, but it is surely worth it as it moves the risk from the state authority.


This is economically equivalent to requiring the government to buy and pay for an insurance policy that would pay the government if the contractor does not perform, with the price determined during the bidding stage. The extent to which your proposal above would inflate the cost should, in theory, be exactly the same as the cost for such insurance. If the risk reduction were worth the cost, somewhere in the world a government would be doing this.


----------



## volodaaaa

Came across some old photographs of Slovak motorways

D61 (now D1) somewhere near Trenčín, yet built in half-profile









D61 near Horná Streda exit









Bypass of Bratislava days prior to opening. Notice the missing motorway numbers which was not introduced that time.









D2 (current) Mlynská dolina exit. The construction of Sitina Tunnel had not even started yet.









One year later









Two years later









Four years later









Current state


----------



## i15

http://ndsas.sk/aktuality-zacina-vystavba-najdlhsieho-tunela-na-slovensku/44372s48521c

Finally! We have contract for D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala with 7460m tunnel Višňové. Price is 410mil.€ and total length is 13,5 km. Project should be finished in 2019


----------



## albiman

edit


----------



## mirheldt

albiman said:


> edit


I'm quite curious, if this visualisation is any accurate by now or better, what is going to be like in real, when finished. (Since, yellow FIDIC) :hmm::hmm:


----------



## albiman

I do not think this is the most recent update. The video is quite old. Maybe some changes could happen in technical equipment, or something but the variant, bridges, ...etc. still the same.


----------



## MichiH

The groundbreaking ceremony for both sections took place today: http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1042133/v...e-spustili-poklepanim-zakladnych-kamenov.html.



i15 said:


> *D3 Žilina Strážov - Brodno*: contract with Eurovia SK a.s. was signed today, construction period is 3 years and price 254,9mil € without VAT. Basicly it's viaduct over Hričov dam and tunnel "Považský Chlmec", very hard and expensive section...





i15 said:


> about 30 days, it's defined exactly in contract, but I'm too lazy to check it





i15 said:


> http://ndsas.sk/aktuality-zacina-vystavba-najdlhsieho-tunela-na-slovensku/44372s48521c
> 
> Finally! We have contract for *D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala* with 7460m tunnel Višňové. Price is 410mil.€ and total length is 13,5 km. Project should be finished in 2019


To be completed until December 2019, see project page: http://www.ndsas.sk/useky-lietavska-lucka---dubna-skala/44223s44344c.


----------



## Qwert

Interesting comparison:

D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala: 13,5 km (includes 7.46 km tunnel), 410 mil. € (30,37 mil. €/km)
D3 Žilina, Strážov - Žilina, Brodno: 4.25 km (includes 2.21 km tunnel), 254,9 mil. € (59,97 mil €/km)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have my doubts whether they can build a 7.5 km twin-tube tunnel for an average price of € 30 million/km. Of course they already did a lot of exploratory work since the pilot tube was bored in 2002.


----------



## MichiH

Qwert said:


> Interesting comparison:
> 
> D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala: 13,5 km (includes 7.46 km tunnel), 410 mil. € (30,37 mil. €/km)
> D3 Žilina, Strážov - Žilina, Brodno: 4.25 km (includes 2.21 km tunnel), 254,9 mil. € (59,97 mil €/km)


I think it is comparing apples and oranges but....

D1 13.5km, 410 million €, 5.5 years construction time (30 million €/km; 75 million €/year; 2.5km/year).
D3 4.25km, 255 million €, 3.0 years construction time (60 million €/km; 85 million €/year; 1.4km/year).


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> This is economically equivalent to requiring the government to buy and pay for an insurance policy that would pay the government if the contractor does not perform, with the price determined during the bidding stage. The extent to which your proposal above would inflate the cost should, in theory, be exactly the same as the cost for such insurance. If the risk reduction were worth the cost, somewhere in the world a government would be doing this.


It is not equivalent to it because of the due diligence, different incentives and because of the fact that the government could not insure itself before the bidding process finished.

Simply financially said, in the case when the contracting companies have to provide the guaranties, they already individually bear the costs in the case of not succeeding in the tender. While if the government wants to insure itself, it would bear the costs of insuring itself taking into account all the possible winners and thus all possible scenarios. The risk premium would be already because of this just a fraction compared to the insurance.

Further on, the incentives and partnership relations are completely different. If the construction companies have to provide the guaranties, it is clear that even with a risk premium they charge, they would be the ultimate losers in a case of a failure. While with the government insured, the companies have little incentive to perform and the government has even less incentive to sit behind their backs during the construction. This would be reflected in the price of such an insurance. You need to put pressure on the construction company, which you fail to do with an insurance, but which you create with the required guaranties.

You could compare it with an insurance but it would have to be the construction companies that would insure themselves, not the government.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have my doubts whether they can build a 7.5 km twin-tube tunnel for an average price of € 30 million/km. Of course they already did a lot of exploratory work since the pilot tube was bored in 2002.


The tunnel is about 7.5 km long and the rest of the section is 6 km long. The tunnel itself will be more expensive than 30 mil./km }which is average for whole section) while the rest of the section will be cheaper per km.



MichiH said:


> I think it is comparing apples and oranges but....
> 
> D1 13.5km, 410 million €, 5.5 years construction time (30 million €/km; 75 million €/year; 2.5km/year).
> D3 4.25km, 255 million €, 3.0 years construction time (60 million €/km; 85 million €/year; 1.4km/year).


The difference in construction period lengths is caused by the difference in tunnel lengths. Of course these section aren't perfectly comparable, but price difference is still striking.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Just to compare a similar length tunnel, the Oppdølsstranda Tunnel in Norway is single tube, 7.430 meters long and cost € 125 million. A twin-tube tunnel would've been about double, so around € 250 million. 

But Norwegian tunnels tend to be cheaper than elsewhere in Europe (blasting method). If you add the cost of a TBM (could be as much as € 50-80 million), and the cost of tunnel segments as opposed to bare rock, the cost could soar to over € 350 million for this similar length tunnel.

However, different geologic conditions make it difficult to make a useful comparison based on length alone. I think Slovakian soil is softer than the granite in Norway, which is less advantageous.


----------



## mirheldt

Here's a new video visualisating a section of D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BHJnOJAJbbg

Enjoy. :banana:


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> Just to compare a similar length tunnel, the Oppdølsstranda Tunnel in Norway is single tube, 7.430 meters long and cost € 125 million. A twin-tube tunnel would've been about double, so around € 250 million.
> 
> But Norwegian tunnels tend to be cheaper than elsewhere in Europe (blasting method). If you add the cost of a TBM (could be as much as € 50-80 million), and the cost of tunnel segments as opposed to bare rock, the cost could soar to over € 350 million for this similar length tunnel.
> 
> However, different geologic conditions make it difficult to make a useful comparison based on length alone. I think Slovakian soil is softer than the granite in Norway, which is less advantageous.


Geologic conditions in Slovakia are considerably different than those in Norway, therefore it's pretty much incomparable.

The 410 million price is let's say acceptable, although the cheapest offer for D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala section, was only 338,29 mil. € (25*mil. €/km), this bid was of course excluded.

Problem is mentioned D3 section. The cheapest offer for D3 Strážov - Brodno was 163,4 mil. € (38.4 mil. €/km), however now it's 255 mil. € (60 mil. €/km) what is enormous difference.


----------



## volodaaaa

Slovak newspapers just waken up  (D4)

http://aktualne.atlas.sk/exkluzivne-spasa-pre-bratislavu-takto-ma-vyzerat-nulty-obchvat-mesta/dnes/doprava/


----------



## plusfast

volodaaaa said:


> Slovak newspapers just waken up  (D4)
> 
> http://aktualne.atlas.sk/exkluzivne...-ma-vyzerat-nulty-obchvat-mesta/dnes/doprava/


 
For those amongst us who can not read Slovak, could you give a shortened translation of what it says there?


----------



## Qwert

plusfast said:


> For those amongst us who can not read Slovak, could you give a shortened translation of what it says there?


The article doesn't say almost anything, but it contains some renders of Bratislava outer ring D4.

Resting place Rovinka









Interchange Ketelec (D4 x R7)









Bridge above Danube

































Railway Bratislava - Rajka (HU) underneath the interchange Rusovce (D4 x I/2)









Interchange Rusovce (D4 x I/2)

















The biggest interchange - Ivanka sever (North) (D4 x D1), the motorway also crosses Bratislava - Budapest railway









Interchange Čierna Voda, IMO totally useless interchange









Interchange Rača (D4 x II/507), interchage is placed only on one side of II/502, because on the other side there is Bratislava - Košice railway, the motorway will continue in tunnel Karpaty (9 km) right after this interchange


----------



## ANDi_

Some photos from huge rebuild of road no. I/72 in this section: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...;FVdf5wIdSxIvAQ&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=16&z=14




























































































Many *more photos* here: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=261

In 2008 the road was pre-classified from 2nd class to 1st class road, but its parameters, mostly width, were far from norms.

Video of *previous* road (*re-build section starts* in 1:49):







Video of *current* detour:


----------



## i15

minister for transport wants to open R2 Žiar nad Hronom bypass before Christmas. Other projects (D1) are still delayed


----------



## javimix19

I have some questions:

- What is the most used road to travel between Vienna and Bratislava, A6-D4 motorways or Road9- D1?
Seeing map motorway connection is longer but I don't know if is faster.

- Bratislava north areas are well connected? For example between Karlova Yes in north-west if you want to go directly to Nove Mesto and Roze Mesto areas, is there a good connection?

- Why South Slovakia has not motorways?


----------



## ANDi_

Just the first one; travelling time is pretty much the same. Motorway is longer, but faster. BUT you need vignette also for the short part of D4 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111257600&postcount=2961

The main difference is you don't need any vignette if you chose road 9.


----------



## Remi55

Depends where you to like to go to Vienna. I'm often going to the 11th District of Vienna so I use the road 9 near the airport - Fischamend - Hainburg an der Donau and then border Berg and you are straight in Bratislava. 

Time effort is much the same like via a6 but no vignette needed and in longer terms shorter.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that is much more better to use motorway.


----------



## Attus

^^Please, I suppose you have never in your life been to Vienna or Bratislava, and you have never in your life driven a car. So, why can't you simply keep quite? There is no rule that you must comment everything.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Well i have been there and i said that is much better to use motorways,because it's safer then using 2 lane roads.


----------



## Remi55

Lol driving trough a4 till exit to the a6 is dangerous as hell  I hate that highway. Much less traffic on the road 9.


----------



## mcarling

Remi55 said:


> Lol driving trough a4 till exit to the a6 is dangerous as hell  I hate that highway. Much less traffic on the road 9.


Good points, but probably still safer due to the fixed barrier between oncoming directions of travel and also that stretch of the A4 is being widened, in stages, to 2x3.


----------



## Qwert

javimix19 said:


> I have some questions:
> 
> - What is the most used road to travel between Vienna and Bratislava, A6-D4 motorways or Road9- D1?
> Seeing map motorway connection is longer but I don't know if is faster.


As was mentioned above, both roads have its pros and cons. Thanks to A6 transiting trucks are banned on B9 hence increased safety and travel time.



javimix19 said:


> - Bratislava north areas are well connected? For example between Karlova Yes in north-west if you want to go directly to Nove Mesto and Roze Mesto areas, is there a good connection?


Karlova Ves isn't northern area of Bratislava, it's westwards from the city centre. There are multiple options if you want to travel by car from Karlova Ves to Nové Mesto and each is congested in rush hours.



javimix19 said:


> - Why South Slovakia has not motorways?


There are motorways around Bratislava and Košice which are in southern part of the country. Traffic volumes further from Bratislava and Košice are low for motorways. It is needed to build D4 around Bratislava and R7 from Bratislava to Dunajská Streda as well as some sections of D1 and R2 in southern Slovakia and around Košice, but elsewhere there is no need for motorways.


----------



## ANDi_

*Bridges at D3*

Vŕšok || 420 m || 60 m (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...avba-svrcinovec-skalite-dalnice-d3-slovensko/

"243" || 286 m || 27 m (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...avba-svrcinovec-skalite-dalnice-d3-slovensko/

Valy || 591 m || 85 m (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...avba-svrcinovec-skalite-dalnice-d3-slovensko/

Čadečka || 690 m || 64 m (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...avba-svrcinovec-skalite-dalnice-d3-slovensko/

Rieka || 500 m || 62 m (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...avba-svrcinovec-skalite-dalnice-d3-slovensko/

"250" || 255 m || 27 m (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...avba-svrcinovec-skalite-dalnice-d3-slovensko/


*Bridges at D1*

Valley of creak Lazný || 269 m || (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...es-udoli-lazneho-potoka-dalnice-d1-slovensko/

Valley of creak Štefanovský || 182 m || (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...li-stefanovskeho-potoka-dalnice-d1-slovensko/

Valley of creak Doliansky || 414 m || (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...doli-dolianskeho-potoku-dalnice-d1-slovensko/

Valley of creak Lodina || 367 m || (*location*)
http://www.shp.eu/strasky-husty-a-p...res-udoli-potoka-lodina-dalnice-d1-slovensko/


----------



## ANDi_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119821171&postcount=10236
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119845616&postcount=190
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119884960&postcount=10242

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119884670&postcount=10240
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119884903&postcount=10241
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119885101&postcount=10243

All from D1 Dubna skala - Turany (bypass of Martin).
This section was supposed to be already in use, the newest info says 1.7. 2015 :wallbash:


----------



## ANDi_




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R2 Žiar nad Hronom*


----------



## ANDi_




----------



## volodaaaa

Can someone explain, why are some signs written in Tern (directional signs, road marking, distances), while some in Universal Grotesk (speed limits, milestones)?


----------



## Qwert

volodaaaa said:


> Can someone explain, why are some signs written in Tern (directional signs, road marking, distances), while some in Universal Grotesk (speed limits, milestones)?


Old stocks I guess.



ChrisZwolle said:


>


The (H) oval is IMO confusing on this sign. It should be rather on the left sign (B. Bystrica, Zvolen) because from this point it's more logical to go to Hungary via Zvolen.


----------



## ANDi_

Na, from this point even going to Sahy it's a little bit shorter through Levice (road no. 564).


----------



## bzbox

^^
It's always an idea to fool foreigns to drive on motorways instead of regular road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Don't forget the financing cost. A 30 year bond payment means you'll spend twice the original amount.


----------



## Surel

ANDi_ said:


> Government expertise says...
> Building costs 1.325 billion for 59 km, which is roughly *22.4 millions per 1 km*. That's ok (metropolitan area, new bridge over Danube, big interchanges, somewhere 3+3 lanes).
> 
> The problem is, the government plans a payment of 130-150 millions yearly for period of 30 years. And that's 3.9-4.5 billions all together, what is *3 times more* than the building costs!!! :nuts:


Imagine it as if the government took a mortgage and would be paying it off in the next 30 years. With a 4,5 % interest they would pay around 2x the original price in the actual money. If you would sell a 30 years bond you would pay around 3.7x times the original price in the actual money paid altogether. Ten euro now is worth ten euro and forty five cents over a year with such interest.

Money has a different value in time. We could discuss whether the interest that the PPP contractor charges is appropriate or not, but for that you would need to know more than the total payment the government will have to make.

Even if the government would borrow the money on the money market and tendered the construction and paid with the borrowed money, it would have to repay the loan with the interest. The interest easily makes the total payment two times or three times the amount of the borrowed sum. 

The contractor could use its own money for the financing of the project, but this is mostly not the case. It has to take a loan. The problem with PPP is mostly in the basic fallacy that a private contractor is able to get a lower interest rate than a government. It is most of the time not true. The second problem is that the contractor will always add a surcharge to the interest rate under which it takes the loan and charge this premium to the government. Factually, there is really no way that the PPP project could be cheaper because of the financing.

The only way a PPP project could become cheaper (at least project like this, when it is financed by installments paid by the government and not directly from the toll that would be collected by the operator - i.e. total privatization of the whole motorway) is savings on the side of construction and maintenance. But almost exactly the same savings are possible when the construction and maintenance are tendered directly.

PPP projects are mainly a way how to hide actual debt of the government, not much else. As we see also in this example, it is also a way how to make the whole operation less transparent, because it harder to come to the actual data about the prices, maintenance costs, financial operations etc.

We could argue that these days the government could get its money very, very cheap (i.e. with very low interests). I am quite confident that much cheaper than any private corporation. However, governments prefer to hide their true borrowings via PPP projects.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The main benefit of a PPP is that it allows large projects to be constructed in short time, while the government can spread the cost over decades instead of a few years. PPP projects are almost universally much faster than government projects (Germany being a good example, but also France.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> The main benefit of a PPP is that it allows large projects to be constructed in short time, while the government can spread the cost over decades instead of a few years. PPP projects are almost universally much faster than government projects (Germany being a good example, but also France.


Government can always spread the costs over decades. It doesn't need PPP for it. It is in no way some exclusive feature of the PPP. The main reason a government does it is because it doesn't want the debt in it's books and it makes the finances much less transparent.

And as far as the actual realization of the PPP goes, it is by most of the PPP types nothing that could not be done via the normal tendering.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A PPP enables the government to proceed with a large project without having the immediate payment obligations in full. This means they can invest during times of budgetary constraints. Large widening or construction projects clearly shows PPP projects are completed much faster than if it was government-funded. 

A PPP is not necessarily cheaper, however cost escalation and risk are on the tab of the constructor and not the taxpayer. Many government projects are only cheaper in theory, in reality they often run into delays and cost escalation.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> A PPP enables the government to proceed with a large project without having the immediate payment obligations in full. This means they can invest during times of budgetary constraints.


There really is nothing that would prevent the government to arrange the financing completely the same way. The government can easily arrange the repayment of the financing in even installments over a period of 30 years. There would be exactly the same cash flow happening. There really is no other difference than that with PPP this "debt" is off the books.




ChrisZwolle said:


> Large widening or construction projects clearly shows PPP projects are completed much faster than if it was government-funded.
> 
> A PPP is not necessarily cheaper, however cost escalation and risk are on the tab of the constructor and not the taxpayer. Many government projects are only cheaper in theory, in reality they often run into delays and cost escalation.


I can concur with this. But what does this also show? That the government is not projecting and tendering well and it is not closing good contracts. There really is no theoretical reason why the government should not be able to move the risks on the constructor without using PPP, or better said certain PPP.

There are many different types of PPP and it is not correct to compare them as a whole to a non PPP. We would need to look at every step of the whole chain of activities that need to be done and we could compare whether it is better to have them in house (i.e. done by the public authority) or outsource them to the private corporations and whether it makes sense to bundle them and tender as a bundle.

*Finance - Design - Build - Operate - Maintain*


a) Finance = It is without any doubt that securing the financing is cheaper for the government.

b) It is mostly privately done anyway. There are many possible arrangements from quite detailed to quite general designs leaving space for the construction partner.

c) Build. Again mostly privately done anyway.

d) Operate and Maintain - again everything is possible

Now if you look at this chain you can see that all of those pieces can be outsourced, they can be also bundled and tendered as a bundle. I think that it makes much more sense to talk about bundling and outsourcing than talking about PPP. PPP is just a sort of foggy word to conceal what is actually happening. In many cases what is actually happening is better described as outsourcing, privatizing and bundling the different pieces of the chain, but lets stay at the motorways.

I think that bundling Designing and Building and tendering it as a bundle with very general design parameters is efficient. I am also thinking that adding Maintenance to this bundle should create another savings due to a higher efficiency. A private contractor will design and build the structure in such a way as to minimize its maintenance costs. And I would believe that a private contractor is better at doing this than a government.

I am however not seeing any efficiency gains when bundling the financing together with the rest of the chain. The point is that most of the time PPP is defined exactly by including the financing in the bundle. I don´t see any advantages of such PPP. If we would talk about the rest of the chain and having it bundled. Yes, I would be for using PPP (that means using bundle and outsourcing certain activities, e.g. design - build - maintain bundle).

Now, as well as efficiency gains and economic gains from the bundling, there are are also risks. Some risks become lower when we use bundling, but other risks become higher. And you are back to the quality of he contracts and tendering.


----------



## i15

ANDi_ said:


> Government expertise says...
> Building costs 1.325 billion for 59 km, which is roughly *22.4 millions per 1 km*. That's ok (metropolitan area, new bridge over Danube, big interchanges, somewhere 3+3 lanes).
> 
> The problem is, the government plans a payment of 130-150 millions yearly for period of 30 years. And that's 3.9-4.5 billions all together, what is *3 times more* than the building costs!!! :nuts:


R1 project has 51km and total value of payments is aprox. 4bln € (everything included). D4+R7 per km seems to be a little cheaper and there is massive difference in road quality. R1 is poor R22,5m with 1,5m emergency "lanes" and this new project is between R24,5m and D33,5m. Not to mention huge multilevel junctions. 

I don't mind this project if average yearly payment per km is lower than on R1.


----------



## ANDi_

i15 don't compare it to even worse project. I wouldn't mind if it was let's say 2 times of the building costs and being built in short time of 2-3 years. Or at least if D4 was being built whole. But the plan for only south part of D4 and a part of R7, all together 60 km in 4 years is no record breaker.

We know it could be a lot cheaper, but that's not in intention of this government.


----------



## ANDi_

Detailed routing of whole motorway D4 here: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/48.0901/17.1853


----------



## steve5

Google Street View D1 Update 2014:

1. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.1352...m4!1e1!3m2!1sLGu3BsEwEAinMd9cfryICA!2e0?hl=de
2. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.1326...m4!1e1!3m2!1shafSdVgUhAbCvHB0EWoMOw!2e0?hl=de
3. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0946...m4!1e1!3m2!1slvPsymZHwcdoxxaSkSHsxg!2e0?hl=de
4. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.1031...m4!1e1!3m2!1sXUvU2B_1U0HjOq5UZbCG_w!2e0?hl=de
5. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.1323...m4!1e1!3m2!1s2EomllzYo8huVGeAofEuaA!2e0?hl=de
6. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0137...m4!1e1!3m2!1sjyNZGIqwNcL1QxLmhHJg0Q!2e0?hl=de
7. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0064...m4!1e1!3m2!1s-W8yoOLPcs2geXhrtsLFJQ!2e0?hl=de
8. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0089...m4!1e1!3m2!1s_-ADvcPM44uJcLOR2aNtBw!2e0?hl=de
9. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0088...m4!1e1!3m2!1sa2a7X2rHBAq0wRmlFI4R2w!2e0?hl=de
10. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0206...m4!1e1!3m2!1s3suNSpFW7-msYEa8q7K7mA!2e0?hl=de
11. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0237...m4!1e1!3m2!1s5W7qTWGVWiwqafW9FKXmpg!2e0?hl=de
12. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0245...m4!1e1!3m2!1ssCqrMRNw0yKSTldFooHpuQ!2e0?hl=de
13. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0198...m4!1e1!3m2!1sPeMdC85SUxGHejh9EMLHhQ!2e0?hl=de
14. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0181...m4!1e1!3m2!1sHxRTWou_JkYZLkqr1_lEyQ!2e0?hl=de
15. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0022...m4!1e1!3m2!1s_qMVYUHukuNY9sIwLMt_Mg!2e0?hl=de
16. https://www.google.ch/maps/@49.0014...m4!1e1!3m2!1sYa0BijQqH9G9SgVYKkuRNA!2e0?hl=de


----------



## steve5

Google Street View R1 + R2 Update 2014:

1. https://www.google.ch/maps/@48.5763...m4!1e1!3m2!1sHY7nS2ITECM-9c1S0Ez9Uw!2e0?hl=de
2. https://www.google.ch/maps/@48.7477...m4!1e1!3m2!1s7spHfo06c0HdAEDZiLbqyA!2e0?hl=de
3. https://www.google.ch/maps/@48.7521...fHacKxyC08MdOKvXQ!2e0!5s20120401T000000?hl=de
4. https://www.google.ch/maps/@48.7496...m4!1e1!3m2!1sj25h1E1dcz_LmG747J-L_g!2e0?hl=de
5. https://www.google.ch/maps/@48.7470...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sz5rp6SJ9CNIK-Wz50U46BQ!2e0
6. https://www.google.ch/maps/@48.7397...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sS0-4MxSroTC922GEeDDWuQ!2e0


----------



## Jaromir

*https://dennikn.sk/46721/ako-sa-stavali-dialnice-za-komunistov-alebo-tatraplanom-po-prazdnej-d1-foto/*

Nice old pictures of highway's construction in CSSR, see link in the title - I cannot post link here because my post count is less than 10 :-(


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Great photos!

Direct link: https://dennikn.sk/46721/ako-sa-sta...nistov-alebo-tatraplanom-po-prazdnej-d1-foto/


----------



## SRC_100

Yeah, great stuff guys! :cheers:


----------



## Remi55

REally nice pictures and awesome cars at that time


----------



## i15

^^ Tatra 603 and Tatra 613, a.k.a. czechoslovak rolls royce


----------



## Leningrad.

cool!


----------



## Luki_SL

R4 (E371) Svidnik bypass, part 1 :



humar said:


> 2015-02-14 Svidnik - obwodnica - jazda w stronę Polski


----------



## Luki_SL

R4 (E371) Svidnik bypass, part 2 :



humar said:


> 2015-02-14


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What is the AADT on R4 section near hungarian border ?


----------



## i15

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> What is the AADT on R4 section near hungarian border ?



We'll see next year, when results of 2015 census are revealed. I expect about 5000 with 50% of heavy vehicles


----------



## bewu1

Does D2 section CZ/SK border - Kuty junction really require SK vignette ? Answer is yes according to this page http://www.dialnicnenalepky.sk/spoplatnene-useky


----------



## volodaaaa

bewu1 said:


> Does D2 section CZ/SK border - Kuty junction really require SK vignette ? Answer is yes according to this page http://www.dialnicnenalepky.sk/spoplatnene-useky


Yes... the rule "first exit is free of charge" does not applies here. It is the same situation as in Czech republic, where you can drive without vignette only to next petrol station to buy one. If you don't intend to use more of D2, I recommend you to avoid Slovak motorways utterly.


----------



## OulaL

volodaaaa said:


> Yes... the rule "first exit is free of charge" does not applies here. It is the same situation as in Czech republic, where you can drive without vignette only to next petrol station to buy one.


In how many countries does it apply? Enough to allow calling it "a rule"?


----------



## volodaaaa

OulaL said:


> In how many countries does it apply? Enough to allow calling it "a rule"?


I don't know any. Just heard it should be adopted. Presumably by forum users


----------



## ANDi_

Detailed map here https://ismcs.cdb.sk/portal/mapviewer/?viewid=SpoplatneneUseky&extent=-320000,5260000,910000,5530000


----------



## ANDi_

It should play last 4 videos...






+


----------



## ANDi_

Some photos from tunnel Chlmec (D3 Zilina Strazov - Zilina Brodno)




























More: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=219


----------



## Surel

OulaL said:


> In how many countries does it apply? Enough to allow calling it "a rule"?


AFAIK not in Austria


----------



## stickedy

volodaaaa said:


> Yes... the rule "first exit is free of charge" does not applies here. It is the same situation as in Czech republic, where you can drive without vignette only to next petrol station to buy one. If you don't intend to use more of D2, I recommend you to avoid Slovak motorways utterly.


The situation that the police tries to enforce a law doesn't mean that this is law juridical ok. In German we have a saying "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter", which means that there's no court rule unless someone sues the law. We are still waiting for a traffic ticket from Austria where the police stopped my father at the first exit and he didn't had a vignette (therefore he leaved the motorway at that exit). Of course he didn't pay and as I said no traffic ticket arrived yet (it's over 2 years ago, so I doubt i will ever come). He would sue the law for sure...


----------



## ANDi_




----------



## ANDi_

*From April there is a new service, 24/7 help on motorways, provided by NDS.*
http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-nova-sluzba-pre-motoristov---dialnicna-patrola/44372s48854c

Assistance provides:
- change of flat tyre
- refill of tank, by needed minimum to get to the nearest gas station
- securing of towing the vehicle to the nearest safe line / exit
- providing information about local towing services
- providing information about the nearest garages (car / tyre services)
- securing of steady vehicle or another obstacle, by warning signs and contacting the integrated emergency system (firefighters, ambulance, police)

The assistance is *free* of charge (it's included in vignette / toll).
Emergency telephone number 0800 100 007


----------



## volodaaaa

I just wonder what would happen if they came to rescue a car without vignette  Would they refuse to help?


----------



## ANDi_

I don't know, maybe they'll send you a bill then... Ask the NDS [email protected]


----------



## SRC_100

They will help and after all issue invocie +extra "pokuta"


----------



## Qwert

*News*

NDS started replacement of the crash barriers on 167 km of older sections of D1 and R1 for 80.5 mil. €. The works have already started and will continue until October. D1 will equipped with concrete barriers in the median and steel barriers at the edges. In case of R1 all crash barriers will be steel. IMO there should be concrete crash barriers at R1's median as well. :dunno:

NDS will also equip older sections of D1 and R1 and entire D2 from Bratislava to Czech border with acoustic road markings for 2.3 mil. €.

I have also very bad news. There appears to be some serious issues with tunnel Čebrať which is part of the bypass of Ružomberok (D1 section Hubová - Ivachnová). It seems the routing of the tunnel needs to be changed which would cause several months delay. Traffic situation on current national road through Ružomberok is already pretty bad.


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Slovensko when will be D3 completed?


----------



## ANDi_

Completely? Maybe in this century...


----------



## SKroads

Grizzly Bear said:


> Slovensko when will be D3 completed?


D3 Svrcinovec - Skalite - state border, 15 km, 2016
D3 Strazov - Brodno, 4 km, 2017
D3 Cadca - Svrcinovec, 5 km, 2018 
D3 Brodno - Kysucke Nove Mesto, 11 km, ??? 2020 ???
D3 Kysucke Nove Mesto - Oscadnica, 11 km, ??? 2022 ???


----------



## ANDi_

In my opinion, 1+1 (half-profile) can't be considered as completion, so Svrcinovec - Skalite won't be completed in 2016.


----------



## ANDi_

But this was supposed to be opened in November 2014... Is there 8 months delay on S69 too?


----------



## SRC_100

To be honest, S69 is more delayed than on D1 for sure, I suppose that at least 2 years 


OT Edit:

- first contract was signed on 20.07.2010 (schedule 27 moths + 327 days) with consortium Polimex-Mostostal S.A. (Leader), DOPRASTAV, a. s. (Partner) and „MOSTMAR” S.A. (Partner), then the contract was terminated due to lack of progress;

- second contract was signed on 02.07.2014 with Mota – Engil Central Europe S.A., the deadline is 2.07.2015 (9 month, except 15th Dec-15th March);


----------



## ANDi_

Oh of course, that's the one with Doprastav... See, here's the difference between Poland and Slovakia. If you have a slow progress, you'll terminate the contract and start a new one with another company. Here, they're all friends... If the company is slow, no termination, no fines... They will even pay the company more in amendments...


----------



## SRC_100

^^
The problem wasn`t DOPRASTAV, a. s. but Polimex-Mostostal S.A. (financial trouble).


----------



## ANDi_

I haven't said who's fault. I meant just that I heard about that section...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Earth has new imagery of the D1 under construction in the Martin area. The imagery is only a few weeks old (dated 16 May 2015).

Is the access road from D1 to I/18 near Vrútky a part of R3? It looks like 1.8 km of 2x2 expressway. They also built a parclo at I/18, clearly indicating a southward extension.


----------



## ANDi_

Yes, exactly. It's absolutely the first section of R3 in 2+2 and sadly, probably it will remain the only section of R3 in full profile for a very long time...

EDIT: Also if you go more to west there are fresh images of the same date from section Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala...


----------



## bzbox

Are there any radar controls on main road 2 Čunovo-Holíč? Some people (mostly CZ plates) are driving seriously over! Even 150 Km/h!


----------



## ANDi_

I don't think there's any stationary radar in Slovakia. And most of the police controls are announced in traffic service on radios... You can even check the map http://www.expres.sk/dopravny-servis/


----------



## i15

radio traffic service is big waste of time. police controls are usually not where are they annouced. just keep speed limit +10km/h tolerance


----------



## i15

D1 Jánovce - Levoča... almost ready


----------



## SRC_100

^^
krásna diaľnica :cheers:


----------



## SKroads

photographs of D1 Fričovce - Svinia 
http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D1_Fricovce-Svinia.html


----------



## i15

D1 Dubná Skala - Turany will be opened in July, unofficialy on July 9th


----------



## Bzyq_74

OSM already opened ? :nuts:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=12/49.1020/19.0743


----------



## ANDi_

Yea, by openstreetmap it's open for more than 3 weeks now


----------



## ANDi_




----------



## Luki_SL

Is there any hot news about the reorganization of the road numbers?


----------



## mcarling

When are the two sections of the D3 now under construction scheduled to open?


----------



## volodaaaa

Luki_SL said:


> Is there any hot news about the reorganization of the road numbers?


Yes, since 1st of May, all tertiary roads has been renumbered.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^What about main roads ?


----------



## volodaaaa

Luki_SL said:


> ^^What about main roads ?


Is planned. The amendment of law in Autumn will tell us more.


----------



## ANDi_

mcarling said:


> When are the two sections of the D3 now under construction scheduled to open?


10 / 2016, Svrcinovec - Skalite
06 / 2017, Zilina; Strazov - Brodno


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D1 around Martin (Dubná Skala - Turany) opens on Friday 10 July.

http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-onedlho-okolo-martina-uz-len-po-dialnici/44372s48985c


----------



## ANDi_




----------



## i15

D1 Dubná Skala - Turany open for traffic


----------



## kostas97

i15 said:


> D1 Dubná Skala - Turany open for traffic


Nice motorway
How long is that part?


----------



## ANDi_

13.24 km
+
3.1 km of R3 (feeder to Martin)


----------



## kostas97

ANDi_ said:


> 13.24 km
> +
> 3.1 km of R3 (feeder to Martin)


Thanks!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you track a path over the motorways in Google Earth, it is more like 16.2 (D1) + 1.7 km (R3).


----------



## ANDi_

True, my source was old, there must have been changes.


----------



## ANDi_

More: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=147


----------



## ANDi_

https://www.zonerama.com/makr/Album/798194


----------



## Qwert

*Updates*

D1 Dubná Skala - Turany (bypass of Martin)



pau-chin said:


> D1 v okolí Martina - pár dní po otvorení ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4444 posts



Photos by NDS:

R2 Ruskovce - Pravotice (bypass of Bánovce nad Bebravou)









R2 Zvolen east - Pstruša









R2 Pstruša - Kriváň









D1 Fričovce - Svinia (west of Prešov)









D1 tunnel Šibenik, section Jánovce - Jablonov (between Poprad and Prešov)


----------



## i15

the least developed part of D1 Jánovce-Levoča










similar object on D1 Levoča - Jablonov, rumors says that it is also the least developed part. I cant compare it to Šibeník tunnel


----------



## ANDi_

Many fresh photos from D1;


















^^
*Fričovce - Svinia* more: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=160


















^^
*Jánovce - Jablonov* more: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=158


















^^
*Hričovské podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka* more: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=157


----------



## ANDi_

*Today was closed the road I/59, route E77 ! *

Reason is a bridge in critical condition near Podbiel. Detour is through a mountain pass Prislop, road I/78.
http://orava.sme.sk/c/7996930/medzinarodna-cesta-cez-oravu-je-uzatvorena.html?ref=trz

This is a nice picture of how financial resources are distributed in Zilina's county. Near Zilina are being build 3 sections of motorways, 1 section at Kysuce and 5th section bypass of Martin (opened few weeks back). All 5 sections together cost more than 2 milliard €... But the important route E77 at Orava, there's not even enough money for maintenance of an old road... hno:


----------



## SRC_100

ANDi_ said:


> All 5 sections together cost more than *2 milliard €*...


*2 billion **€*


----------



## ANDi_

Well, you know, british vs. us... Milliard is perfectly clear.


----------



## mcarling

I've driven over the bridge on the E77 which is now closed but, in fairness, the D1 and D3 really are more important.


----------



## heri12345

ANDi_ said:


> *Today was closed the road I/59, route E77 ! *
> 
> Reason is a bridge in critical condition near Podbiel. Detour is through a mountain pass Prislop, road I/78.
> 
> This is a nice picture of how financial resources are distributed in Zilina's county. Near Zilina are being build 3 sections of motorways, 1 section at Kysuce and 5th section bypass of Martin (opened few weeks back). All 5 sections together cost more than 2 milliard €... But the important route E77 at Orava, there's not even enough money for maintenance of an old road... hno:


is it known how long this closing is will take? 
thx


----------



## i15

mcarling said:


> I've driven over the bridge on the E77 which is now closed but, in fairness, the D1 and D3 really are more important.


2 lane road with 20000 daily traffic is much better than closed road hno:


----------



## mcarling

i15 said:


> 2 lane road with 20000 daily traffic is much better than closed road.


Of course. BTW, I'm curious why it was not possible to close the bridge to heavy trucks and allow vehicles under 3.5 tonnes to continue to use it. If the bridge is in such bad condition that it's unsafe for light vehicles, then heavy vehicles should have been prohibited some time ago.


----------



## jachcemjest

mcarling said:


> Of course. BTW, I'm curious why it was not possible to close the bridge to heavy trucks and allow vehicles under 3.5 tonnes to continue to use it. If the bridge is in such bad condition that it's unsafe for light vehicles, then heavy vehicles should have been prohibited some time ago.


They say 9 of 10 support beams are broken. The bridge is (officially) closed for pedestrians, too.


----------



## martin0102

mcarling said:


> Of course. BTW, I'm curious why it was not possible to close the bridge to heavy trucks and allow vehicles under 3.5 tonnes to continue to use it. If the bridge is in such bad condition that it's unsafe for light vehicles, then heavy vehicles should have been prohibited some time ago.


I think it cracked in short time period. So there hasn`t been time for that action.









My opinion is that it is result of overweighted Poland trucks. (no offence)


----------



## ANDi_

Sure, overweight trucks are problem also. But this couldn't happened in one day... Local people say they knew for years that the bridge was in bad condition. This is typical for Slovakistan, they know it's bad, but do nothing until it's terrible...


----------



## i15

Army should help to build temporary bridge, but it would not be open for heavy vehicles. Trucks from Poland can use long detour through Prešov or Žilina


----------



## Proterra

The news is the best I've seen in a long time. Many people in Podhale were b*tching about the high amount of lorries on transit using this road, and the traffic jams they cause between Lubień and Jabłonka, and that the E77 should ideally be closed to heavy transit traffic. 

I really hope the Slovaks stick to their reputation and they will take their time fixing this bridge. If they need two months for fixing potholes - I kid you not: the signs went up and they started milling the road surface in April, the potholes are filled up and asphalted by the end of June; this was on the stretch Jurgów-Zdiar-Tatrzańska Kotlina this year. It surely shouldn't be too much to ask to the Slovaks to take until about 2021 to fix this bridge properly, so that the opening of the new bridge coincides nicely with the opening of the S7 Lubień-Chabówka.


----------



## ANDi_

True that :lol:


----------



## heri12345

despite of the fact, I am thinking now of the best alternative way driving away from PL...
Probably in Jablonka right, direction Zubrohlave and then on road 78 until Oravsky Podzamok.... what's your opinion?


----------



## ANDi_

If you're not driving a truck, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## heri12345

ANDi_ said:


> If you're not driving a truck, it shouldn't be a problem.


I am talking about driving a passenger car... As far I understood, the bridge is totaly closed, right? 
Yeaaa, but you are right... not far from this miserable bridge is another, smaller bridge... This will be probably an alternative which they are going to take... right?


----------



## ANDi_

If you take I/78 it will be fine, slow because of some reconstructions. But probably there's not better choice atm.

Locals use a narrow dirt road... https://www.google.com/maps/@49.2947778,19.5200571,360m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Adayafter

Polish trucks are bad. And another trucks are good. - they are flying over roads :-D


----------



## ANDi_

http://orava-liptov.sk/most-podbiel.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think that's beyond repair. Tear it down and replace it for a few million euros. 

Germany also has many problematic bridges and they found out that in most cases it's more economical to tear them down and replace them than to renovate them. In some cases they've spent more money on renovations within 20 years than it has cost to built them. (1960s-1980s).


----------



## Remi55

Easiest way with all concrete construction is to tear it down and build a new one. concrete is not for life but for max 50years in best cases.


----------



## mcarling

I agree that it would almost certainly be better to tear the bridge down and build a new one that to try to repair the existing bridge.

I think it's absurd that pedestrians are not permitted to walk across the bridge. First, the weight of a few pedestrians would not add even 0.01% to the weight of the bridge. Second, there were heavy trucks (probably up to 40 tonnes or more if overweight) only a week ago.


----------



## plusfast

Remi55 said:


> Concrete is not for life but for max 50years in best cases.


That is not true. If concrete is used the right way it can last for centuries. The problem is that in many cases it is used the wrong way. For instance, the steel bars that are in the concrete need to be more then 5 centimeters from the surface, and preferably more then 10 cm. Quite often these bars are almost at the surface, where they will rust and then the concrete bursts open and needs to be repaired. It also happens that there is too much sand in the concrete, or not enough cement, and in both cases water can get in the concrete and again the steel bars will rust away. Even more important is the amount of water used when making concrete. Too much and not enough water both will lead to bad concrete.

Working the right way with concrete can easily be done, but it requires more attention from the working men, and that will cost more. But if done properly it will last a very long time. Even the old Romans used a form of concrete, and some of their constructions are still standing.


----------



## ANDi_

As far as I know, bridges here are constructed for period of 100 years. Sure any bridge can be damaged, the problem in "Slovakistan" is they do nothing with small problems, just let them grow bigger and bigger... Until it's too late.

I also think that E77 is underrated and whole R3 should have been built long time ago at least in half profile.


----------



## volodaaaa

ChrisZwolle said:


> Slovakia used to have I/18 and I/50 in particular as cross-country roads. I/50 was recently renumbered. Its numbering system is still based on the original Czechoslovak system, albeit with some changes. D1 will span the entire country though.
> 
> The problem with an integrated numbering system (motorways & national roads in one system) is that it is not as flexible. For example it would mean a much more illogical system in Germany than there is today.
> 
> The Netherlands has an intregrated system, but many numbers are skipped. From A38 to A67 there are only 5 A-numbers allocated. In Poland, a major international corridor like S61 may deserve a lower number.
> 
> Possibly the most famous change in Slovakia was changing D61 to D1. D61 was numbered after road I/61, that still exists today.


There has been a proposal of clear system with D1 as a motorway, R1 as an expressway, road 1 as primary road, road 1x as secondary road connected to 1 and road 1xx as a tertiary road connected to 1x.

With the insider information I have, unfortunately, do not expect a logical system.


----------



## TommyLopez

This road changed the number from 50 to 16 on this section, right? Good job with the video!



ANDi_ said:


> url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=343n1vDBmXc
> 
> And particular sections under reconstruction in normal speed... (kilometres approx. according to google maps)
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG2psBU840lWA11Brb9O3M_ZhtbWsIFDV
> 
> 1.7 km - Kriváň - border of county
> 7.4 km - Lovinobaňa - Lučenec
> Ružová osada (re-route due to dangerous curve)
> 10.0 km - border of KE region - Plešivec
> 7.0 km - quarry Gombasek - Brzotín
> 6.0 km - Rožňava - Soroška


----------



## ANDi_

Yes, but I don't approve the re-numbering.



bewu1 said:


> In Poland, the main transit roads have one number from one border to another border. Therefore, the driver driving from Berlin to Moscow need to know only one road number. The system is quite logical. I see no such approach in Slovakia.


True, true. We had roads from border to border, for example already mentioned I/50, or I/67 and I/68. In my opinion the old system was good, though it would need some changes, because some roads were promoted to higher class and therefore some roads were split in two separated sections... And also I would re-route some motorways, for example R1 should go to Kosice, not to dead end in BB... But mostly the old system was logical and following historical development and importance of routes. I don't understand why they want to abandon it completely and try to make up some new bullshit. Too much free time on their hands...


----------



## ANDi_

D3 ZA Strazov - Brodno


----------



## ANDi_

D3 Svrcinovec - Skalite




































































































More: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=147


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great stuff. D3 is maybe one of the nicest motorway projects in Europe at this time, with all the large bridges. Even though it will be a single profile motorway for the time being.


----------



## mcarling

ANDi_ said:


> I don't understand why they want to abandon it completely and try to make up some new bullshit.


The irrational love of everything new is called neomania.


----------



## MichiH

ANDi_ said:


> Newest info says Janovce - Levoca is opening on 15th October.


D1 bypass in Levoča already subject to charges, though not opened yet (15th October 2015)

The motorway should be opened "in the next few days".


----------



## ANDi_

Don't get me started... Everything is ready, it could be open right now. But they're waiting for prime minister to find time in his schedule... Yesterday in radio show he mentioned that bypass of Levoca will be open in November. But no specific day... This government makes me sick.


----------



## MichiH

ANDi_ said:


> Don't get me started... Everything is ready, it could be open right now. But they're waiting for prime minister to find time in his schedule... Yesterday in radio show he mentioned that bypass of Levoca will be open in November. But no specific day... This government makes me sick.


I guess the prime minister just wants to travel there once to open both sections.

*D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to November 2015) – project – map
*D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to November 2015) – project – map


----------



## i15

IMO D1 Jánovce - Levoča only waits for some official permitions and will be open until the end of october. Last working day of october is one of the most congested day in a year, so there is strong motivation to do it.
It would be great if D1 Levoča - Jablonov is open in november


----------



## Remi55

Yay  Can't wait till the sections get open to Presov. Will be an impressive and highway road


----------



## i15

^^ and great time-saver too! D1 Jánovce-Jablonov + Fričovce-Svinia will save at least 16 minutes, more in rush hour.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D1 Jánovce - Jablonov, I. úsek (1st section?) opens to traffic tomorrow: 20 October.

http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-vieme--kto-bude-strihat-pasku-na-d1/44372s48977c


----------



## volodaaaa

ChrisZwolle said:


> D1 Jánovce - Jablonov, *I. úsek (1st section?*) opens to traffic tomorrow: 20 October.
> 
> http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-vieme--kto-bude-strihat-pasku-na-d1/44372s48977c


Exactly


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the 'first section' exactly? I know this project consists of two separate construction contracts, Jánovce - Levoča and Levoča - Jablonov, but which one is the first?


----------



## i15

Jánovce - Levoča is Jánovce - Jablonov section I.
Levoča - Jablonov is II.


----------



## kostas97

Is it open now?


----------



## indie kid

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1071303/z...jsie-otvorili-spissky-usek-d1.html?fotka=9168


----------



## i15

D1 Jánovce - Levoča... done 










more pictures http://spisskanovaves.korzar.sme.sk...orenie-noveho-useku-dialnice-d1-na-spisi.html


----------



## ANDi_

Nope.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears to be a high cost at first glance. Usually uncomplicated motorway projects in flat terrain cost between € 5 - 10 million per kilometer in central / southeastern Europe.


----------



## ANDi_

I'm local, I see and know how things go around here...


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv-u8EcBhPo


----------



## ANDi_

I/73 Sarissky Stiavnik (Svidnik - Presov) opened after recontstruction;

https://plus.google.com/photos/+KristiánIvančo/albums/6211418440497399473

https://plus.google.com/photos/+KristiánIvančo/albums/6211765497287281505


----------



## Remi55

I thought they drilled already trough on the D3 tunel  ?? 

The serpentine road I/73 Sarissky Stiavnik looks awesome reconstructed I just hope it will be the same after the winter a heavy transit :/ There was always the problem the after the winter the road was tragic  

I just wait till whole D1 from Presov will be opened and test the new sections from Barwinek to Bratislava


----------



## ANDi_

That tunnel is divided to 4 sections, I think they drilled through in 2 sections.


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3wUNVmuQPQ


----------



## i15

D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka aerial photos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128097789&postcount=10964
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128124221&postcount=10967

D3 Žilina Strážov - Brodno aerial photos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128174498&postcount=10969

60 mil € / km looks like this


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrqmsVJcju0






url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-pwrHHrDxA

Photos: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=256


----------



## geogregor

i15 said:


> D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka aerial photos:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128097789&postcount=10964
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128124221&postcount=10967
> 
> D3 Žilina Strážov - Brodno aerial photos:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128174498&postcount=10969
> 
> 60 mil € / km looks like this


Wow, Zilina and its surroundings is getting some truly impressive highways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-vieme--kto-bude-strihat-pasku-na-r2/44372s48977c

_R2 Pstruša - Kriváň otvárame už 10. novembra 2015._

R2 Pstruša - Kriváň opens on 10 November 2015 :cheers:


----------



## i15

Chris, you are faster then Slovak users 

Some rumours: D1 Levoča Jablonov also next week and D1 Fričovce - Svinia on 10.12., but it seems a little optimistic to me


----------



## Pascal23L

Why D1 section is delayed to 10.12??


----------



## ANDi_

D1 Janovce - Jablonov; II. section, almost ready...














































More details: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=158


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYaCgf43FRI


----------



## kostas97

According to Google maps this part of the D1 was open.....is there a mistake?


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnzG0ku43o4


----------



## ANDi_

^^
+ feeder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU57wtv6KTg

+ interchange with second link in 1:55
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dWu9FhBW8o


----------



## valovo

*Gabion wall*

The workmanship on the gabion wall looks so professional ... hno: :bash:


----------



## i15

valovo said:


> The workmanship on the gabion wall looks so professional ... hno: :bash:



^^ I wouldn't be suprised if some dissaster happend during serious rainstorm

D1 Levoča bypass was "open" on google maps, but it was corrected today. But anyway, I will be open this month.


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> According to Google maps this part of the D1 was open.....is there a mistake?


Do you trust Google Maps or your SSC buddies?


----------



## Pascal23L

I will drive from Bratiskava to Kosice via Zilina and Poprad on the 12th of December. Will the D1 section Fricovce - Svinia finished by then??


----------



## Pascal23L

I will drive at the 12th of December from Bratislava to Kosice via Poprad. Will the D1 section Fricovce - Svinia finished by then??


----------



## albiman

Please show us some photos from your trip


----------



## jachcemjest

In the video I noticed they've put a "Motorway" signs there. 
I didn't see those on any other R sections. What happened?



ANDi_ said:


> url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnzG0ku43o4


----------



## ANDi_

They're slowly changing and re-numbering road network... So something with that.


----------



## Pascal23L

When is the I/68 from Jána Pavla to Kosicka in Presov in use?


----------



## ANDi_

Do you mean the section being build alongside the river? It's not gonna be so soon. Investor (SSC) cancelled contract with Hant company (probably first cancellation in SK history), because they weren't able to build it even after extended period. So now it's stopped and a new process / competition must be started to pick some other company to finish it, these competitions take long time in Slovakistan, so works may not be executed for months...


----------



## Pascal23L

Yes i mean this section. I have hoped this section will be in use at the 12th of December. Cause i will drive then from Linz via Bratislava, Zilina and Presov to Kosice. Is then the D1 section fricovce - svinia in usa??


----------



## ANDi_

Here you have actual photos of that section http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=160
I'm afraid it won't be open on 12th yet. But you'll sure find fresh info in this thread.

Do you need to go through Zilina or Presov? 'cause I wouldn't choose that route from BA to KE.


----------



## MichiH

I don't understand why they cannot open the section for you...... hno:


----------



## volodaaaa

albiman said:


> Please show us some photos from your trip


First it was like
- motorways are of higher importance and therefore have more strict rules for construction (motorway sign + D prefix).
- expressways are of lower importance and therefore have less strict rules for construction (expresway sign + R prefix).

someone bring up an idea and ask themselves "why to insist on this rigorous classification?" and the possibility to have less important expressways following the strict rules has emerged.

So now you can combine motorway signs with expressways given that the expressway fulfil some requirements (curve radius, etc.). You can also place an expressway sign on motorway built in half-profile with permanent traffic signs (in case of placing a motorway sign the road marking should be temporary [yellow lines are generally less legible in bad weather conditions than white ones]).

You can also mark a non-motorway or non-expressway road by expressway sign in case it fulfil the requirements. A good example is road II/502 between Bratislava and Pezinok assuming some construction updates and resurfacing.

The expressway sign in Slovakia is not designated solely for expressways. While the term "expressway" refer to being a backbone road but not of that importance than motorway, the "expressway" sign means "road for motorized transport" (consequently excluding the bikers and pedestrians) .

Expressway is literally translated to "road for fast traffic" in Slovakia. Motorway literally means "long-haul road".


----------



## Pascal23L

I think they should work 24 h to complete this section soon.


----------



## Pascal23L

What have to be done to finish the section Fricovce - Svinia?


----------



## MichiH

Pascal23L said:


> I think they should work 24 h to complete this section soon.


Good idea. 24x7. Will you pay the additional costs?


----------



## Attus

MichiH said:


> Good idea. 24x7. Will you pay the additional costs?


Has it any sense to discuss with Pascal? No, it definitely has not. Then why do you?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Well, it's a new Pascal...  Was the previous one banned?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Which applies to almost all new roads all over the world..... There's really no need for useless comments like this.......

Mach Fotos, teile sie mit uns, berichte von Deinen Fahrten auf den Straßen, aber höre bitte auf mit dem Quatsch. Lies mit und versuche qualifizierte Kommentare abzugeben, aber nicht x-mal die selbe unbeantwortete Frage stellen, weil dann ist es meist so, dass keiner eine Antwort weiß. Danke!

Sorry for OT!


----------



## Pascal23L

Es ist nur eine Frage.
Yes i will quit this comments


----------



## belerophon

Pascal23L said:


> Es ist nur eine Frage.
> Yes i will quit this comments


I don't know about the feelings of other people here, but i am really curious about openings of new roads. I guess, all people here are at least a bit mad about this in a positive way. So its a huge sucess to get them so far: blaming someone about his curious madness^^ :lol:


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yshOWAt1glQ


----------



## HarlingenHardest

I see in my new roadbook that they're building a bypass near Bardejov, it should open this year. Beside that, the map suggests some adjustments when it comes to I/77/68 near respectively Plavnica and Sabinov. Does anyone know the actual circumstances regarding Slovakia's I road projects?


----------



## i15

southwestern bypass of Bardejov is u/c and will be finished in 2016

Sabinov bypass is in high stage of preparation, but no tender for construction is announced, probably because of money reasons

Plavnica bypass is not a big priority


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Slovakia plans to switch to an e-vignette next year: http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-dialnicne-znamky---startuje-elektronizacia/44373s49122c


----------



## Remi55

Very interesting, it will look like in Hungary ? Is than Myto going to control if the vignette has been purchased or how they going to control it ? Cause I never saw any cameras on die highways.


----------



## ANDi_

*Remi55;*
Gates for truck toll are equipped also with cameras, in last few days I've noticed few new gates being built...
For example:
https://www.google.com/maps/@48.458...4!1s4lF54CjefjKZZHYWfJSMig!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

*HarlingenHardest;*
Just few new sections on first class roads, already mentioned bypass of Bardejov under construction:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMM2VNfnMdM
...which has terrible solution with the roundabout, there could be a normal simple interchange, but no...

Then first stage of Brezno bypass is in construction.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/48.8057/19.6196

And short section near Ruzova osada because of one problematic curve.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/48.3733/19.8519
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anWUfSWrPj8

Recently opened short section with new bridge at Mnisek nad Popradom (border's connection with Poland).

And I/68 in Presov is on hold, which I wrote about a page back...

I can't think of anything else, but in last few months a lot of reconstruction on old roads, but mostly just new asphalt.


----------



## ANDi_

Few short videos from R2 section Zvolen east - Pstrusa.






url: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG2psBU840lUSUihGRByfN4AijCPzCwup


----------



## ANDi_

A HUGE change... In the year 2016 will be new electronic vignettes (< 3,5t), classical vignettes will *not* be available.


----------



## Eulanthe

ANDi_ said:


> A HUGE change... In the year 2016 will be new electronic vignettes (< 3,5t), classical vignettes will *not* be available.


But with absolutely no common sense whatsoever.

Slovakia in particular is screaming for a reasonably priced 1 day vignette to cover the main PL/CZ-H transit routes.


----------



## Remi55

Will have a look next time but I'm mostly at night on the Slovakian roads so never really kept attention if there where cameras on the truck myto gates  

Only nice option is that we get better front windshield view due to one vignette less when going on vacation


----------



## belerophon

> Only nice option is that we get better front windshield view due to one vignette less when going on vacation


I always liked that lot of stickers at the front window.... When i travelled to romania first in 2004(?) there were three (CZ, SK, H). I cant remember there was Rovinieta, but there you never got a sticker, just paper....

When i travelled in 2011 i got sticker of A, CZ, SK and a small in Montenegro additionally paid in Poland, Croatia etc.... but without such a nice give-away....

This year i obtained sticker of Bulgaria for my collection  

But if i just get a paper like in shops i feel tricked  It like in cinema, i get no billet anymore, earlier i kept much of them (Star Wars etc) But now....

Good ol' times ^^


----------



## mcarling

Eulanthe said:


> Slovakia in particular is screaming for a reasonably priced 1 day vignette to cover the main PL/CZ-H transit routes.


No. Setting a lower price for one day vignettes than for several days would discourage people from stopping to spend one or several nights in Slovakia. The hotel, restaurant, and other tourism revenue is valuable.

Setting the duration of the cheapest vignette to a period shorter than about 7 to 10 days would evidence a lack of common sense.


----------



## i15

D1 Fričovce - Svinia, working hard to finish on time


----------



## ukraroad

What is up with the second carriageway???


----------



## i15

^^ it's on the left. picture was taken from supporting road


http://ndsas.sk/sutaz---chcem-strihat/49075s

D1 Levoča - Jablonov will probably be open on monday 30.11.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do you need a separate vignette for a caravan or trailer in Slovakia?

The new Eznamka website is not quite clear;

https://eznamka.sk/selfcare/home/#text-BasicInfo1

A single e-vignette:
_ a two-track motor vehicle or a vehicle combinations up to 3.5 tons_

To me a 'vehicle combinations' seem to include a trailer as long as the total weight doesn't exceed 3.5 tons.

However, below that they say you do need two vignettes for a car + trailer.



The whole website is not very user friendly in terms of text. It all sounds very legal. Just look at this one sentence...

_ The electronic vignette system is based on entering vehicles or trailers that are subject to electronic vignette payment in the records of electronic vignette payments, which among other things include data of the specific vehicle and the type and the validity of the paid electronic vignette._

:nuts:


----------



## ANDi_

As far as I know, you need extra vignette...

Look here: http://www.dialnicnenalepky.sk/en/types-of-vignettes



> Vignettes designed for trailers of category O1 and O2 trailed by motor vehicles of category M1, N1, M1G and N1G.


----------



## ANDi_

Confirmed by news, Janovce - Jablonov II. section will be open on 30th November (monday).


----------



## Nido

ChrisZwolle said:


> A single e-vignette:
> _ a two-track motor vehicle or a vehicle combinations up to 3.5 tons_
> 
> To me a 'vehicle combinations' seem to include a trailer as long as the total weight doesn't exceed 3.5 tons.


You are right. Weight determines it.
Simply, any car or car+trailer up to 3.5 tons needs one vignette, over 3.5 tons needs also trailer vignette.
Only exception which breaks the weight rule are M1 category vehicles, those are not limited by weight.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D1*

A video of the newly opened D1 from Levoča to Jablonov (9.5 km). It features one tunnel and a couple of nice bridges, I really like that arch bridge in the end of the video. They don't build them so often anymore.






Meanwhile NDSAS is still planning to open the missing link from Fričovce to Svinia in December, as confirmed in their press release today. The construction start of the Prešov Bypass however, has been delayed to 2016, but that wasn't much of a surprise.


----------



## ANDi_

Originally also the tallest one (59m) was projected as an arch bridge...









...but reality; http://dialnice.info/gallery/image.php?mode=medium&album_id=158&image_id=31201


----------



## i15

a little rainy driving video of new D1 Jablonov - Levoča

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsTRfUNmXE4

btw, speed limit in tunnel is 100 and not 60 as shown in that promo video


----------



## ukraroad

ANDi_ said:


> Originally also the tallest one (59m) was projected as an arch bridge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but reality; http://dialnice.info/gallery/image.php?mode=medium&album_id=158&image_id=31201


Still better something than nothing at all


----------



## ANDi_

True, true.


----------



## Remi55

Another great road with awesome views opened


----------



## ukraroad

Levoca-Jablonov already on Google maps! Surprise, cause it took 2 hours to update from my review. Slovakia is updated to full


----------



## hammersklavier

Google satellite imagery shows motorway construction between Ivachnová and Švošov, and between Krpel'any and Šútovo (with what may be large earthworks near Rieka). My questions are: (1) How advanced are the works?, and (2) What is the plan to connect these? It looks like the Váh passes through a very narrow gorge there, with not much room to maneuver.

Also, what's going on with the D3?

P.S. If you're on a Chromebook, to input a haček switch to the EXTD keyboard and use the accent code RIGHT-ALT + > (i.e. SHIFT + .) and then input the character you want the haček on: ǒ ǧ ǩ ž etc.


----------



## ANDi_

That's a section Turany - Hubova; definite variant is still unknown.
http://dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=46&image_id=22284

Which part of D3 ? At the moment 2 sections are under construction; Zilina Strazov - Brodno & Svrcinovec - Skalite.


----------



## hammersklavier

ANDi_ said:


> That's a section Turany - Hubova; definite variant is still unknown.
> http://dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=46&image_id=22284
> 
> Which part of D3 ? At the moment 2 sections are under construction; Zilina Strazov - Brodno & Svrcinovec - Skalite.


I can see piers for the Váh crossing by Žilina Strazov! It's pretty cool!

The part I don't see satellite imagery for is Svrcinovec-Skalite. I'm also not exactly sure where those places even _are_ (beyond northwestern Slovakia), which doesn't help matters much. Never mind, found it.

I also found the D1's Žilina bypass! Your system is coming together really nicely, especially given the difficult (and expensive) geography you have to work with.


----------



## ANDi_

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.4897012,18.7979017,2025m/data=!3m1!1e3

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/49.4845/18.7886


----------



## Pascal23L

Whats the best way to drive from Kosice - Sebastovce to Pribenik on the border to Hungary?


----------



## mcarling

Pascal23L said:


> Whats the best way to drive from Kosice - Sebastovce to Pribenik on the border to Hungary?


My recommendation would be to stay on asphalt roads, drive while sober, obey traffic laws, try to not crash, and follow GPS instructions.


----------



## bewu1

Very tough recommendations!


----------



## mcarling

bewu1 said:


> Very tough recommendations!


Some people need tough love.


----------



## Remi55

Looks like Fričovce - Svinia will open on 15th of December 

http://ndsas.sk/sutaz---chcem-strihat/49075s


----------



## i15

trustworthy source says it will be december 17


----------



## Remi55

As long as it will be before the 24th I'm happy  
Ahh btw I may ask are there any construction work on the main road from Presov to Svidnik ? The section with the serpentin road is open if I remember right ?


----------



## ANDi_

According to this map: http://www.zjazdnost.sk
Selection: "Aktualne dopravne obmedzenia"

There are some works on road until 15th December...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 17th it is: http://www.ndsas.sk/aktuality-na-vianoce-do-presova-uz-po-dialnici/44372s49136c


----------



## i15

Remi55 said:


> As long as it will be before the 24th I'm happy
> Ahh btw I may ask are there any construction work on the main road from Presov to Svidnik ? The section with the serpentin road is open if I remember right ?


here is the video of "serpentin" secton 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvKARXmuzCw

road is looking very good, maybe it is wider, but curves are the same


----------



## Remi55

Thank you for the link  Still a nice piece of a complete highway is going to be opened


----------



## ANDi_

Yesterday was opened a temporary bridge for heavy trucks in Podbiel (road I/59 route E77) Orava...










http://orava.sme.sk/c/8105161/na-medzinarodnu-cestu-oravou-sa-vratili-kamiony.html


----------



## i15

D1 Fričovce - Svinia is open. 140km of continuous motorway from Ružomberok to Prešov is now available

http://ndsas.sk/aktuality-saris-ziskal-styri-pruhy/44372s49138c
http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/8106576/na-vychode-otvorili-novy-usek-dialnice-pozrite-si-ho.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D3 Most Valy*

Germany should send some engineers to Slovakia and learn how to build a large bridge in short time. This is _Most Valy_, at 85 m the tallest bridge in Slovakia.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Easier and cheaper way, I belive, is to hire slovakian engineers by german construction company


----------



## volodaaaa

Most essential is *not to hire a Slovak manager*  It would take too much time, would be most expensive and least quality.


----------



## i15

D1 Fričovce - Svinia today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvhzOBXotv8


----------



## ukraroad

Any other motorway u/c???


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Roads under construction


----------



## i15

whole D1 Hubova – Ivachnova won't be finished in 2017, only eastern part between road I/59 and Ivachnová. Western part will have massive change in project and will probably require new construction tender


----------



## Remi55

I'm back from my road trip through Slovakia:

Ba - Zilina nice as always, the finally finished all the middle sections reconstruction works on the D1. 

Zilina - Ruzomberok -> The new D1 section of Martin bypass is also very nice and now you travel much quicker  Also the tunnel portal which is U/C looked awesome at night  The construction site there is huge. 

Ruzomberok - Presov -> Again a great piece of D1, from me the most beautiful, beside R1. The possibility now to drive through in one piece really lets you safe time  High Tatra also looks fabulous in the moonshine. 

One think that they should also should finish is the second tube section of the Branisko tunel. Had a scary situation when in front of me a foreign driver started to changing lines into the oncoming traffic right before the tunnel  Luckly the other drivers escaped on the emergency side line, before he realised what he was doing. 

Presov - Barwinek -> They also repaired the roads but still some parts would need some reconstruction. The serpentine part, well done nice to drive there up  But still in 80% much better than it was 2 years ago.


----------



## MichiH

i15 said:


> whole D1 Hubova – Ivachnova won't be finished in 2017, only eastern part between road I/59 and Ivachnová. Western part will have massive change in project and will probably require new construction tender


Yep, it was reported that the route will be changed and that a new tender is required:



ANDi_ said:


> *Hubova - Ivachnova*; the boring of tunnel is stopped, because on the west side (ahead of the planned west entrance of tunnel) is a problematic landslide area, huge steep slope... So, there's a reasonable need to change the route, which means extending the tunnel by approx. 1.6 km, that probably means new tender, a huge delay...
> 
> http://dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?image_id=29264
> Black lines = new route
> Grey lines = old route





ANDi_ said:


> No no, the tunnel is supposed to be longer by 1.6, the whole section would be shorter by 350 meters. But definite solution wasn't picked yet. Maybe there will be some other change...


Has the final route been chosen now? The project page still indicates a section length of 15280m but the estimated completion date has been changed from May to June 2017 .

I think I should modify my list as follows:

*D1:* Hubova – Likavka ~7km (February 2014 to >= 2017) – project – map
*D1:* Likavka – Ivachnova 8.5km (February 2014 to June 2017) – project – map


----------



## ANDi_

No. They won't announce such a bad news before spring's election...

Also not a single tender was solved and no new contract signed (tenders started in May),
even though they bragged about signing before the end of the year from very beginning...


----------



## vespafrederic

I will go tomorrow from Budapest to Zakopane, Poland. I need to cross Slovakia follow E77 route. That route includes R1 between Zvolen and Banska Bystrica. Do you think it is a good idea to avoid R1, ans save some money on the slovakian highway sticker?


----------



## ANDi_

It's only 12 km on R1, so yea I think it's a waste of money. You don't need vignette in town's section, so you can connect to R1 right in the beginning of Banska Bystrica.

The route avoiding R1;
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/48....0x47153ecbd9b17451:0x46f0428d83195a26!1m0!3e0

This is the first class road no. 69;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV1oO9nhs3Q

And slow down around airport (70 and 50 km/h limits), police often use radar there.


----------



## vespafrederic

ANDi_ said:


> It's only 12 km on R1, so yea I think it's a waste of money. You don't need vignette in town's section, so you can connect to R1 right in the beginning of Banska Bystrica.
> 
> The route avoiding R1;
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/48....0x47153ecbd9b17451:0x46f0428d83195a26!1m0!3e0
> 
> This is the first class road no. 69;
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV1oO9nhs3Q
> 
> And slow down around airport (70 and 50 km/h limits), police often use radar there.


Thanks for the detailed informations!


----------



## ANDi_

Btw. what was the time when you drove around Zvolen?


----------



## vespafrederic

ANDi_ said:


> Btw. what was the time when you drove around Zvolen?


It was about 15:00 Maybe you saw me on the road?


----------



## ANDi_

I've met some Seat with hungarian license plates just ahead of Kovacova (beginning of road 69), but that was around 1:30 pm.


----------



## vespafrederic

ANDi_ said:


> I've met some Seat with hungarian license plates just ahead of Kovacova (beginning of road 69), but that was around 1:30 pm.


I have a 3rd gen Toyota Prius. It was really easy to avoid R1 with the instructions you gave me, thanks for that!


----------



## ANDi_

You're welcome


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to this site the PPP concession for the construction of D4 and R7 near Bratislava has been awarded to Cintra + Macquarie + PORR: http://www.worldhighways.com/catego...nce/news/consortium-wins-slovakia-bypass-job/

However I could not find any press releases about it on the Mindop or NDSAS sites.


----------



## rudiwien

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to this site the PPP concession for the construction of D4 and R7 near Bratislava has been awarded to Cintra + Macquarie + PORR: http://www.worldhighways.com/catego...nce/news/consortium-wins-slovakia-bypass-job/



Very nice text in the linked article: "Spanish construction firm Cintra, as well as _Australian companies_ Macquarie and Porr" :bash:
Well, at least one of them is Australian


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Macquarie is a financial services company. They are often involved in the financing of concessions of big highway projects. Usually these PPP projects involve one major constructor, smaller constructors, a financer and some engineering firms. They often participate under a cool name like 'D4all' or some Latin-derived name like 'Via Posonium' or something like that (I just made these names up).


----------



## MichiH

^^ There are a lot of news article, e.g. http://spravy.pravda.sk/ekonomika/c...esiu-na-d4-a-r7-otvorili-styri-cenove-ponuky/ or http://www.topky.sk/cl/10/1516155/P...Znizena-rychlost--menej-pruhov-a-uzsie-cesty-. The project page (http://www.obchvatbratislavy.sk/en/uvod/) is not (yet) up-to-date.

I couldn't find any time schedule though.


----------



## ANDi_

But those articles don't mention a winner. As far as I know nothing was officially chosen yet. The link from Chris is the first one to mention this...


----------



## vespafrederic

Hi Andi! 

Could you help me again coming from Poland how can I avoid to use the R1 payable part? I try to check in Google Maps but I'm not sure from where I need to leave the motorway to catch road 69.


----------



## ANDi_

There's two main options, in both cases the side road is in terrible condition (lots of potholes, etc.), so it doesn't matter which one you choose.
Especially go slow on ends of the bridges, there's big hump on both of them, so most cars scratch bumpers...

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/48....0x47153ddeea8f8537:0xa949fda128fecd76!1m0!3e0

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/48....0x47153dd855d801d1:0xa407503fecbf2f3d!1m0!3e0


----------



## vespafrederic

ANDi_ said:


> There's two main options, in both cases the side road is in terrible condition (lots of potholes, etc.), so it doesn't matter which one you choose.
> Especially go slow on ends of the bridges, there's big hump on both of them, so most cars scratch bumpers...
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/48....0x47153ddeea8f8537:0xa949fda128fecd76!1m0!3e0
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/48....0x47153dd855d801d1:0xa407503fecbf2f3d!1m0!3e0


Thanks for the detailed descriptions. I try to manage.


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zeyOnVBxko


----------



## volodaaaa

A crazy question has just struck my mind: Is it possible to purchase a new e-vignette without internet? I mean at petrol stations?


----------



## Eulanthe

volodaaaa said:


> A crazy question has just struck my mind: Is it possible to purchase a new e-vignette without internet? I mean at petrol stations?


From what I remember reading, you can buy them online, at machines on the border, in shops and in petrol stations.


----------



## ANDi_

True true, problem is I haven't found any list of gas stations.


----------



## i15

e-vignette can be purchased on every OMV station https://www.omv.sk/portal/01/sk/omv_sk/Motoristi/eSluzby/eznamka

didn't find any information on Slovnaft and Shell webpage, but I think they should be available on every staion in big cities and near main roads


----------



## volodaaaa

I was just curious as I've read some official information on e-vignette and found out it completely lacks information on what to do if I do not have internet.

So basically, a 70 years old driver who was used to buy a normal vignette at nearest petrol station will come as usual and ask for e-vignette, right?


----------



## ANDi_

https://prezi.com/tms92jp5inn9/edz/

Page/slide no. 5 should be petrol stations selling e-vignette.
Not very detailed map if you ask me...


----------



## ANDi_

url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mnQhz6ffAY


----------



## Eulanthe

volodaaaa said:


> I was just curious as I've read some official information on e-vignette and found out it completely lacks information on what to do if I do not have internet.
> 
> So basically, a 70 years old driver who was used to buy a normal vignette at nearest petrol station will come as usual and ask for e-vignette, right?


Yep, or he/she can buy it at the border crossings. 

The problem is that it looks like many of the old sellers of vignettes outside Slovakia will no longer sell them, and the website makes it clear that they don't intend to expand the network for the time being.


----------



## Remi55

I have a different question about the speed limit around Bratlislava D1 from Zlaté Piesky till the bridge over the Danube where the first 80 limit begins. Is there 90 speed limit or 130 ? Cause the signs, where once was 90 speed limit on the whole section of D1 Bratislava area, are turned around. Any clues ??


----------



## volodaaaa

Remi55 said:


> I have a different question about the speed limit around Bratlislava D1 from Zlaté Piesky till the bridge over the Danube where the first 80 limit begins. Is there 90 speed limit or 130 ? Cause the signs, where once was 90 speed limit on the whole section of D1 Bratislava area, are turned around. Any clues ??


A normal country would have defined general speed limits as follows:
- speed limit in built-up area,
- speed limit outside the built-up area,
- speed limit on motorway/expressway.

In Slovakia, we are often trying to make things as much complicated as possible. Therefore we have another category of general speed limit:
- speed limit on motorway within built-up area. And the speed limit is *90 kph*.

How do you know that you are on a motorway within a built-up area? Piece of cake: You are passing the city entrance sign on motorway. 

Stupid, isn't it? Thank God we have only three motorway entrances:
First: https://goo.gl/maps/CLdDiN5rPpR2
Second: https://goo.gl/maps/Y9wFFjXpu8B2
Third: https://goo.gl/maps/U6BeefQ8m7U2

You only have this: https://goo.gl/maps/XxGjb4qmyPC2

After all this you may ask me, why there is 80 kph speed limit in Sitina Tunnel. The answer is simple: The customer (namely the Slovak Republic) has ordered variable electro-mechanical traffic signs that are multiples of 20, so they cannot display 90 kph. They display 80 kph instead.


----------



## Remi55

Oh :-( I was happy that the signs are gone and now there is 130 kph speed limit, but I was sceptic that it is the case cause no one once driving that fast.


----------



## ANDi_

*R2, Zvolen east - Pstruša*

Both ends of section (Pstrusa and snowy interchange Zvolen east);
(more: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=255)










































url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hlZGNpTIzs

More: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG2psBU840lU-HCHvruttl5LcG0p5ULnZ


----------



## ukraroad

> After all this you may ask me, why there is 80 kph speed limit in Sitina Tunnel. The answer is simple: The customer (namely the Slovak Republic) has ordered variable electro-mechanical traffic signs that are multiples of 20, so they cannot display 90 kph. They display 80 kph instead.


Why not 100 then? That was really stupid of them not to spend some, I dunno, 500€ for that little detail on each side. What is 3000€ for the motorway construction? Less than just farthings! Never heard anything more stupid than that.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^You haven`t ever seen the motorway tunnels with 80km/h speed limit ?:nuts: :hm:


----------



## ukraroad

In Bulgaria they are all 80 km/h, but they are on solid shields, so I'm not that furious, however, nobody follows the limit. I mean by ^^ that the manager is(or was, I hope) pretty stupid. I just wonder why so low speed limit in the whole EU. I guess 100-110 is fine, not 80-90


----------



## Trupman

Because safety first and the difference between 80 and 100 speed limit doesn't really save that much time in a 2 km tunel.


----------



## ukraroad

I mean all tunnels, cause e.g. Bulgaria has 80 on the main non motorway road, and I see nothing that dangerous in tunnels(unless a rat comes across),especially if they are straight. That's why.


----------



## i15

Sitina is inside city and AADT is cca 70000, so 80kmh is OK
other 2+2 tunnels outside cities (Borik, Sibenik) has 100kmh


----------



## Sentilj

During the next week Ministry of Transportation will probably announce official winner of second PPP project in history of SK, the freeway bypass of Bratislava D4 + southern expressway R7, total 55 km

candidates:

Cintra (ESP) - 56,72 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 4,25 years
Vinci (FRA) - 69,01 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 3,5 years
Hochtief (AUT) - 76,78 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 4 year
Strabag (AUT) - 91,04 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 4,75 years

MoT estimation of year fee was at 135 - 151 mil. €


----------



## SRC_100

^^
What are conditions for choosing of the best offer/bid? 
100% price or construction period is also taken under consideration?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sentilj said:


> MoT estimation of year fee was at 135 - 151 mil. €


The € 135 million figure would come down to € 4 billion for 55 kilometers of motorway. That's really expensive, even if you take the financing cost into account (which today is pretty low given the nearly free lending of money).

This PPP doesn't include the D4 north of Bratislava, right? Just the eastern bypass?


----------



## Sentilj

ChrisZwolle said:


> The € 135 million figure would come down to € 4 billion for 55 kilometers of motorway. That's really expensive, even if you take the financing cost into account (which today is pretty low given the nearly free lending of money).
> 
> This PPP doesn't include the D4 north of Bratislava, right? Just the eastern bypass?


Don´t get fooled, MoT substantially changed the width and also designed speeds. so price could drop. Originally there were some 3+3 sections and 2+2 sections with reserve and designed speed @ 130 km/h, now whole project should have 2+2 with reservation to 3+3 and 100-120 km/h. In the price are included these sections:

D4 Jarovce – Ivanka North 22,59007 km
D4 Ivanka North – Rača 4,400 km
R7 Bratislava I/C Prievoz – Ketelec 6,318 km
R7 Ketelec – Dunajská Lužná 8,425 km
R7 Dunajská Lužná – Holice 17,380 km

Proposed 10 km tunnel "Karpaty" from Rača to Stupava+future Austrian S8 is not included. I personally think that best help for Bratislava´s transport would be short innercity tunnel or kind of expressway from Bajkalská/Jarošova street to somewhere around Patrónka, "Northern Tangent", because city is cut to two halves by Carpathians range perpendicullary to Danube river. On the southern side are 3 capacity routes (2 streets Einsteinova, Dostojevského+Rázusova & 1 motorway D1) vs. northern side with only 1 street with 2+2 = Šancová).


----------



## SRC_100

Some picture to show planned path for D4 and R7


----------



## Sentilj

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> What are conditions for choosing of the best offer/bid?
> 100% price or construction period is also taken under consideration?


The price is main criterion, AFAIK the construction time has only 5% weigth on decision process.


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> The € 135 million figure would come down to € 4 billion for 55 kilometers of motorway. That's really expensive, even if you take the financing cost into account (which today is pretty low given the nearly free lending of money).
> 
> This PPP doesn't include the D4 north of Bratislava, right? Just the eastern bypass?


It would be indeed expensive. Yet approximately 4 billion is the price tag of already built PPP project which contains 55 km of expressway R1 which was build in very poor standard (22.5 m width). Everything is possible in Slovakia. :nuts:


----------



## Carphatian mountains

*D1 Ružomberok - Poprad*










http://flog.pravda.sk/fotoxtrem.flog?foto=596508​


----------



## SRC_100

^^
:eek2:


----------



## Carphatian mountains

*D1 Prešov - Poprad*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64207581​


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Absolutely amazing view!!! :bow:

To be honest, I don`t know which picture is more amazing... I can`t decide... :lol:


----------



## tomaszch

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Absolutely amazing view!!! :bow:
> 
> To be honest, I don`t know which picture is more amazing... I can`t decide... :lol:


When you drive D1 from Liptovsky Mikulas to Presov on your left side is extended lovely view. High Tatras backgrounds are impressive there, specially during winter time.


----------



## Qwert

Map of radars which should be deployed all around Slovakia this year: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zHXZdQLnys_4.kpEgy5CYYT9Y


----------



## BaseBoy

Qwert said:


> Map of radars which should be deployed all around Slovakia this year:


Celkom plno


----------



## belerophon

BaseBoy said:


> Celkom plno


Huge number, if you mean that. 

This radar stations should be permanent? At motorways, i guess the money is amortised soon. But this net is so close... What kind of policy is this?


----------



## volodaaaa

I agree the price for radar purchase is too high. On the other hand, Slovak drivers need to be calmed down. It is impossible that when I drive at 50 in city and 130 on motorway, I am the last car in a row. 

Some people in discussions were even talking about breaching the human rights...


----------



## i15

The map is public. If anyone gets fine there, he/she should recieve certificate of stupidity. It is not against human rights to set rules and require to keep them.

I just hope, that people won't be slowing down below speed limit, because I doubt that police will fine 93kmh in 90kmh zone


----------



## ukraroad

There must be some margin(3-5 km/h), as in other countries, unless it is Australia-like, where you get fines for speeding 0 km/h(allowed 100, your speed 100):bash:.


----------



## ANDi_

Last time I got a ticket, the police man was telling me, that tolerance is ± 3 km/h with the laser guns and little bit more with a mobile (vehicle) patrol.


Btw. actual rate of speeding penalites:

*In town*
up to 6 km/h: Warning
6 - 10 km/h: 20 eur
10 - 15 km/h: 40 eur
15 - 19 km/h: 50 eur
19 - 25 km/h: 80 eur
25 - 30 km/h: 140 eur
30 - 35 km/h: 200 eur
35 - 40 km/h: 280 eur
40 - 45 km/h: 360 eur
45 - 50 km/h: 440 eur
50 - 55 km/h: 540 eur
55 - 60 km/h: 650 eur
60 km/h and more: revoke of driving license


*Out of town*
up to 6 km/h: Warning
6 - 15 km/h: 20 eur
15 - 25 km/h: 40 eur
25 - 29 km/h: 50 eur
29 - 35 km/h: 100 eur
35 - 40 km/h: 200 eur
40 - 45 km/h: 300 eur
45 - 50 km/h: 400 eur
50 - 55 km/h: 500 eur
55 - 60 km/h: 650 eur
60 km/h and more: revoke of driving license


----------



## volodaaaa

ukraroad said:


> There must be some margin(3-5 km/h), as in other countries, unless it is Australia-like, where you get fines for speeding 0 km/h(allowed 100, your speed 100):bash:.


AFAIK the capture speed of 130 kph motorway is 150 kph. If you drive slower, the police won't mind you.


----------



## i15

i think generally it is +6 or 10km/h

150 on motorway can be limit for special patrol "Kobra"


----------



## tomaszch

Any new info regarding tender of Bratislava by pass and R7?


----------



## MichiH

Sentilj said:


> During the next week Ministry of Transportation will probably announce official winner of second PPP project in history of SK, the freeway bypass of Bratislava D4 + southern expressway R7, total 55 km
> 
> candidates:
> 
> *Cintra (ESP) - 56,72 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 4,25 years
> *Vinci (FRA) - 69,01 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 3,5 years
> Hochtief (AUT) - 76,78 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 4 year
> Strabag (AUT) - 91,04 mil € / year for 30 years, construction time 4,75 years
> 
> MoT estimation of year fee was at 135 - 151 mil. €





Sentilj said:


> The price is main criterion, AFAIK the construction time has only 5% weigth on decision process.





tomaszch said:


> Any new info regarding tender of Bratislava by pass and R7?


The Spanish company was chosen:

http://www.ferrovial.com/en/press-room/press_releases/bratislava-beltway/ (29th January 2016)
http://spectator.sme.sk/c/20084696/spanish-firm-cintra-selected-to-build-bratislava-bypass.html (2nd February 2016)


----------



## i15

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/20091116/v-sutazi-na-obchvat-bratislavy-nepadla-ani-jedna-namietka.html

According to this fresh article, other 3 competitors didn't protest to Cintra being chosen. SK government will discuss contract on February 17th.

You should also remember, that we will have general election on March 5th  Pay atention to this date and wait for post-election update. It is expected, that current leading party will be leading party of next government, but things can change


----------



## ANDi_

*D1 tunnel Visnove*


----------



## Carphatian mountains

*Bratislava - Banská Bysrica - D1 - R1*


----------



## i15

http://spectator.sme.sk/c/20097595/government-approves-the-ring-road-project.html

Government approved PPP project. Now they can sign contract and Cintra has 12 weeks for financial closure. I think it is possible to start construction after financial closure. Construction period is 4 years and 3 months


----------



## Qwert

^^Conveniently two and half weeks before the elections.


----------



## i15

not a problem, price is good


----------



## volodaaaa

so far... we do not know what kind of addendum will enter into force. There are also some rumours that the contract is not very favourable for state and suspicions that the remaining price is concealed in penalties.


----------



## Amrafel

New bridge over Danube as part of D4 bypass. Pretty awful and boring.



















More visuals here.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Have you expected somethig more like a Millau bridge/viaduct? 
IMO, just missing pylons. I would like something like in Povazka Bistrica bridge/viaduct on A1.


----------



## ANDi_

This was originally presented...


----------



## hammersklavier

That Danube span could've become the Slovak highway network's signature bridge. What a wasted opportunity.


----------



## mcarling

What will be the air draft clearance below the new bridge?


----------



## belerophon

mcarling said:


> What will be the air draft clearance below the new bridge?


Yeah this was my first thought too. It seems to be small on the visualisation pictures, compared to the small ship...


----------



## mcarling

I'm sure the air draft must be at least the 6 meter minimum that prevails along the Danube, but I hope it will be higher. By building higher now, eventually improved capacity will emerge as older bridges are replaced. The process would take many decades.


----------



## Qwert

The air draft clearance wouldn't be an issue here, the bridge must meet minimum requirements by Danube Commission. The issue is its ugliness. hno:


----------



## volodaaaa

wasted opportunity... indeed


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction is planned to begin later this year on a new Danube Bridge at Komárno (SK) / Komárom (H). It will cost € 117 million and is planned for completion in 2018.


----------



## mcarling

So the point is to connect road 573 with road 13?


----------



## [atomic]

^^ road 63 east of Komárno according to osm. So the Bridge will connect the bypasses.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I would say 63 west of Komarno, because we see railway bridge next to the planned road bridge.


----------



## [atomic]

^^ yes, the Bridge will be build west of the city and according to the render posted by Chris it will extend 131 over the bridge and connect with 63 with a roundabout just west of Komárno.
what I meant was that apparently there are plans to build a bypass around Komárno.
new 63(?) around Komárno - Bridge (border) - 131 bypassing Komarom


----------



## ANDi_

Yea, plans are, you can see the route of bypass (and many other planned routes) here http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html

But it won't be build any time soon.


----------



## volodaaaa

I think it lacks the extension of R1 (btw. nice map with original German names)


----------



## hammersklavier

volodaaaa said:


> I think it lacks the extension of R1 (btw. nice map with original German names)


He just has the German localization turned on. Replace the .de with .org to turn it off.


----------



## ANDi_

.org no longer shows proposed roads, only in humanitarian layer and that's shit. This german version is nicely detailed.


----------



## madskillz

Qwert said:


> Map of radars which should be deployed all around Slovakia this year: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zHXZdQLnys_4.kpEgy5CYYT9Y


Since when?
Will they be marked somehow?


----------



## i15

^^ yes they will be marked - you have general speed limits on border crossing and special signs, when limit is different


----------



## belerophon

[atomic] said:


> ^^ yes, the Bridge will be build west of the city and according to the render posted by Chris it will extend 131 over the bridge and connect with 63 with a roundabout just west of Komárno.
> what I meant was that apparently there are plans to build a bypass around Komárno.
> new 63(?) around Komárno - Bridge (border) - 131 bypassing Komarom


If you go east in the Danube region locals use the slovakian side. I tried myself. There are less villages etc, where you need to go slow. You go back to Hungary in Estergom.

The Komarno bypass would encourage this even more. But that amount of traffic is low.


----------



## i15

but it is unlikely, that construction of D1 Budimir - Bidovce will start this year, because some paperwork (enviromental impact analysis) is missing. D1 Presov bypass has the same problem


----------



## roaddor

What is the current situation with R4 expressway, south of Presov two sections U/C in order for the whole route to the Hungarian border to be completed? Any news about the section north towards the Polish border?


----------



## Sentilj

^^
D1 Budimír - Bidovce 14,4km + R2 1,06 km will be UC soon, winner of tender is SKANSKA, this segment will divert 10 km before Košice from southern heading to east direction to Michalovce/UA border.

Truly a Košice bypass - R2 Košice-Šaca - Košické Oľšany 21,5 kms long is "promised" hno: to be under UC in about 2017-2018 with finishing in 2021.

R4 N-E bypass of Prešov was needed 5 years ago, but is a story of future, maybe 2025-2030? The next possible segment to be UC in this part is R4 Kapušany-Lipníky-Hanušovce, easy segment with 2-3 I/C. 

Still waiting for winner of tender for D1 Prešov tunnel West-South bypass ( 2,2 km of 2+2 tunnel, total segment length 7,8 km ).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The D1-R2 interchange


----------



## _ANDi_

*R2, Zvolen east - Pstrusa*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiQGGNSSYWk

Footage from yesterday, plus drive over new bridge and detail on sewage;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2mcQcpyHA8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsxV_r4-Tv4


----------



## i15

Sentilj said:


> ^^
> The next possible segment to be UC in this part is R4 Kapušany-Lipníky-Hanušovce, easy segment with 2-3 I/C.


Each government changes variant of R4 between Lipníky (I/18xI/21) and Svidník.
Current variant doesn`t go through Hanušovce, but through Giraltovce :nuts:


----------



## Luki_SL

Sentilj said:


> ^^
> D1 Budimír - Bidovce 14,4km + R2 1,06 km will be UC soon, winner of tender is SKANSKA, this segment will divert 10 km before Košice from southern heading to east direction to Michalovce/UA border.


Is there any actual map with R2/D1 interchange location? Openstreetmap say nothing about it.


----------



## Sentilj

Luki_SL said:


> Is there any actual map with R2/D1 interchange location? Openstreetmap say nothing about it.


Try German version of OpenStreetmap:

http://openstreetmap.de/karte.html

(I don´t know how to post a direct link to spot, you have to find it)

---
Unofficial winner of D1 Prešov bypass is consortium of Eurovia + Doprastrav + Metrostav, source: 
http://dialnice.info/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=72

Prešov also extremely needs a R4 north-eastern bypass, Prešov together with Čadca are regulary suffocated by endless strings of trucks, especially on first day after holiday.


----------



## _ANDi_

^^

freemap.sk => http://www.freemap.sk/#p=48.74417|21.35152|14|T
or switch to *Humanitarian* layer on openstreetmap.org


----------



## KaaRoy

Please help me with a little info - can someone tell me what is the easternmost point of crossing between Slovakia and Poland with a car on a paved road?

Thank you.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I think *Radoszczyce-Palota* border crossing


----------



## KaaRoy

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> I think *Radoszczyce-Palota* border crossing


Thank you. And another question, maybe someone knows:

I would like to go to the three-countries border crossing point of Poland - Ukraine - Slovakia. What do you think is the way to go if I want to minimise walking, i.e. go to the place as close as possible by car? Is that closest point by car in Poland or Slovakia?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
There is acces by only on foot. The tripoint calls *KRZEMIENIEC *mount (ukr. Кременець, slov. Kremenec). 

On polish side you can reach it as follow:
- *Blue Trail* from Ustrzyki Górne - cca. 2h50min;
- *Green Trail* form Wyżniańska Pass (Wyżniańska Przełęcz) to Mała Rawka, next *Yellow Trail* to Wielka Rawka, next *Blue Trail* - cca. 2h40min;
- *Blue Trail* from Rabia Skała - cca. 3h30min;
































































source1 & source2 (polish only)


----------



## KaaRoy

Wow, thanks for the great answer!

Unfortunately though 5 - 6 hours walk to and from is much more than i was expecting to do.. :-(

Thanks very much anyway.


----------



## i15

Uzhhorod direction on D1 Prešov - Košice



NDNI said:


>


----------



## bzbox

^^
Any Ukraine police or soliders watch over the border here? Or is it an easy way to sneak through?


----------



## i15

Schengen border is well protected. Just think about it, it is not the only one forest pass through 100km long SK-UA border.


----------



## Sentilj

*signage renewal D1*

Tonight started the long announced renewal of signage on urban parts of Bratislava´s D1, D2, D4 motorways. Previous good ole´ Grotesk typeface is history, ladies & gentlemen please welcome TERN typeface also in Bratislava :banana:

http://dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=65&image_id=34258

Project continues during the nights only till the Sept 2016.


----------



## mcarling

i15 said:


> Schengen border is well protected.


The Schengen border is not at all well-protected. I walked into the Schengen area (from one of RU/BY/UA) with the chief of border police of one of the Schengen area countries and two other people just to test it. We were not discovered or challenged. Look at the hundreds of thousands of refugeehadists who have flooded into the Schengen area.


----------



## Qwert

Sentilj said:


> Tonight started the long announced renewal of signage on urban parts of Bratislava´s D1, D2, D4 motorways. Previous good ole´ Grotesk typeface is history, ladies & gentlemen please welcome TERN typeface also in Bratislava :banana:
> 
> http://dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=65&image_id=34258
> 
> Project continues during the nights only till the Sept 2016.


Complete waste of money. It's not like the old signage was worn down. They should have changed together with inauguration of D4.


----------



## Macio89

It possible to connect Skalite with Cadca this year ?


----------



## Ices77

^^ The section Svrčinovec Skalité could be opened this year, tunnels are almost completed, asphalting is performed on some sections, still not all sections are so advanced:





















Section Čadca Bukov Svrčinovec is still tendered, no official info about the beginning of construction has been published yet.


----------



## altjekl

KaaRoy said:


> Wow, thanks for the great answer!
> 
> Unfortunately though 5 - 6 hours walk to and from is much more than i was expecting to do.. :-(
> 
> Thanks very much anyway.


This was a list of different options to reach Kremenec, not consecutive ones.
So it's not so bad...


----------



## _ANDi_

*D1, Hricovske Podhradie - Lietavska Lucka
https://vimeo.com/164382222*

&

174202623


----------



## Ices77

Some photos from D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka, 1091m long estacade Lietavská Lúčka:










More at: http://zilinskedialnice.sk/foto-estakada-v-lietavskej-lucke-2/


R2 Ruskovce-Pravotce seems to be ready for the opening in September, maybe even sooner:



















More at: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=254


----------



## Ices77

Some quite fresh photos from D1 Hubová Ivachnová:




























More at: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=125


----------



## _ANDi_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gUvxKPTASc





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldqEt1wTL3U


----------



## Oto43

*Motorway D1, construction in Liptov, Slovakia.*

The nine-axle mobile crane LIEBHERR LTM 1750-9.1 working :

http://orava-liptov.sk/liebherr-ltm-1750-9.htm


----------



## volodaaaa

Due to crisis in a coalition party, the current minister is to resign. It usually means organizational changes at the ministry of transport. The name of the new minister will be known after tomorrow. Despite strategy documents, it may slightly change the course of national transport policy.



> BRATISLAVA, Slovakia (AP) — Slovakia's ruling four-party coalition government has lost one of its members, but will maintain a parliamentary majority.
> Five lawmakers from the smallest coalition partner, the conservative Net party, quit earlier this week to join a parliamentary faction of a party of ethnic Hungarians. The switch left the Net with just two lawmakers.
> *Prime Minister Robert Fico says Net chairman Roman Brecely will resign as transport minister*, the only ministry the party held. Fico says the Net is likely to be integrated with an unspecified coalition party.
> Fico's leftist Smer-Social Democracy party dominates the government formed after it won the March parliamentary election with eight government posts.
> The Net attacked Fico in the pre-election campaign, but lost popularity after it joined his government.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/ap...oses-member-keeps-majority.html#ixzz4Hobza3P2


----------



## Ices77

Progress on D3 Svrčinovec Skalité: 



















More at: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=147

D1 Hričovské podhradie-Lietavská Lúčka latest photo update:




























More at: http://dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=157


----------



## g.spinoza

A couple of months ago I drove on D1 and I found works to dig a tunnel near Vrutky... when is this going to be complete?


----------



## Ices77

g.spinoza said:


> A couple of months ago I drove on D1 and I found works to dig a tunnel near Vrutky... when is this going to be complete?


It is tunnel Višňové, about 7,5 km long. If everything goes well, they should finish it at the end of 2019.


----------



## g.spinoza

Ices77 said:


> It is tunnel Višňové, about 7,5 km long. If everything goes well, they should finish it at the end of 2019.


Wow, that long! It's going to be one of the longest double tube tunnels in Europe.
Well done!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

g.spinoza said:


> Wow, that long! It's going to be one of the longest double tube tunnels in Europe.


Only 19 kilometers shorter than the longest twin-tube road tunnel in Europe. :cheers:

(I'm talking about the 26.5 km E39 Boknafjord Tunnel in Norway which is supposed to start later this year or early next year  ). 

Nonetheless, it will be the longest motorway tunnel in Slovakia. Is there an idea how long the D4 tunnel north of Bratislava would be?


----------



## _ANDi_

Tunnel Karpaty on D4 will be longer, around 9 km;
http://ndsas.sk/prehlad-tunelov/44806s


The longest could have been Velka Fatra 9.4 km also with railway tunnel next to it on section D1 Turany - Hubova, but this variant wasn't put to further studies...
http://dialnice.info/gallery/image.php?mode=medium&album_id=46&image_id=9820


----------



## Ices77

Tunnel Višňové update, ca. one third of the total lenght is bored up till now:










Western portal :

northern tube – 1263,29 m
southern tube – 1133,16 m

Eastern portal :

northen tube – 1395,60 m
southern tube – 1162,63 m

source: www.zilinskedialnice.sk


And, today the contract for the construction of 15,46 km of D1 Budimír - Bidovce has been signed. It is a part of Košice motorway bypass. Performer is Skanska. The section should be finished in 2020.


----------



## _ANDi_

*Tunnels...*

http://goo.gl/sn73PM


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's a Youtube version:


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ These tunnels look so slippery, as if rain hit them...


----------



## Ices77

^^ The video was elaborated by NDS, National Motorway Agency. Its aim is to increase safety in tunnels. Please note, that even some of the tunnels here are like 10 years old and in practically everyone is a safety camera. 

In some tunnels, like Horelica on D3, there had been installed special anti-slippery surface with steel parts installed so that the safety during rainy and snowy weather is increased. As far as I know, at Branisko, Sitina and Borik tunnels there is concrete surface, that could further reduce the danger of slippery.


----------



## i15

Ices77 said:


> Some actual news:
> 
> 
> Construction began on D1 Budimír Bidovce section, earthing works and even works on bridge foundations are in progress. National Highway Agency already published actualised map


Official ceremony with base stone and politicians will be on 24.11., but construction has already started. Deadline is 38 months or 12/2019


----------



## Ices77

i15 said:


> Official ceremony with base stone and politicians will be on 24.11., but construction has already started. Deadline is 38 months or 12/2019


And hopefully, preparatory works for the Bidovce-Dargov and Dargov Pozdišovce sections will also speed up. Future D1 and I/19 direction to Michalovce has the second strongest traffic flow from Košice, first is Prešov D1/R4 and I/20 direction, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## i15

> And hopefully, preparatory works for the Bidovce-Dargov and Dargov Pozdišovce sections will also speed up


Unfortunatelly, I don't think so. Road 19 was completelly repaved and has low % of trucks. Also, traffic census from 2015 shows decrease of traffic, but I personally don't trust this census.


----------



## Ices77

i15 said:


> Unfortunatelly, I don't think so. Road 19 was completelly repaved and has low % of trucks. Also, traffic census from 2015 shows decrease of traffic, but I personally don't trust this census.


It has been slight traffic decrease, not something dramatic, IMHO. There is stronger economy and people more fly to holiday, but also use commuter trains to work, public transport in Košice got also much better. And Regiojet made revival of train services again. 

Nevertheless, from traffic up to Dargov D1 could be smoothly 2+2. From Dargov maybe half profile could be now sufficient, bypass of Sečovce and several other places are still needed and D1 is a fine solution. It will connect Michalovce, fourth biggest town in eastern Slovakia to D1 and revive tourism on Šírava dam. I/19 is also part of international E50 route.


----------



## Ices77

Yet some updates:



In tunnel Višňové is ca. 43 percent, or 6400 meters bored from total 15000 m (7500 for each tube)



Tunnel Žilina on D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka is this month completely broke through. Thanks to zilinskedialnice.sk for providing excellent photos.






















Trucks in immediate proximity of residential areas. This is picture of today Prešov, the only Slovak county seat (out of 8) without any motorway/expressway bypass, or any kind of. D1 Prešov west-Prešov south renewed EIA should be ready in March..



Bypass of Šaľa on I/75 has good chances to speed up approvals and begin construction, but the earliest possible construction start is 2018. 



In tunnel Považský Chlmec on D3 Žilina Strážov - Žilina Brodno is secondary linig finished in both tubes:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D3*

The € 239 million contract for the construction of D3 between Čadca-Bukov and Svrčinovec has been signed today. It is co-funded by the EU CEF at a sum of € 87.5 million.

I'm a bit surprised about the high cost of € 239 million for a 5.7 km segment of motorway (that's € 42 million per kilometer). There 24 bridges, but no tunnels and the Svrčinovec interchange is already built as part of the Svrčinovec - Skalité segment.


----------



## _ANDi_

Cartel & corruption.


----------



## Ices77

Well, motorway will run through completely urbanised area, 0,8 km long estacade Podzávoz in northern Čadca, noise barriers on both sides on almost entire route, alltogether 24 bridges, lenght of the bridges 256, 314, 493, 371, 374, 191, 177 meters... As it runs through urbanised Čadca also some induced investments in town, as underground path for pedestrians, reconstruction of existing pedestrian bridge, new pedestrian bridge, several temporary bridges in northern Čadca, here is full list of objects.

Visualisation on youtube had to be removed, as some musical group clamied the violation of their music copyrights, so here are at least some picture visualisations:

Čadca Bukov interchange:









0,8 km estacade Podzávoz:









Interchange Čadca Podzávoz:


















Btw, this is great news, but also it seems, that D3 Svrčinovec Skalité will probably open next year in May. If it will open sooner, it´ll be fine surpirse...


----------



## Ices77

*State starts subsidiary scheme for electric cars*

Slovak motorists can from Friday, Nov. 11 get government subsidies from buying electric or hybrid vehicles. Project of the Ministry of Economy and the Association of Automotive Industry will support the purchase of these vehicles with total amount of € 5.2 million. "This is the first step to promote electromobility in Slovakia. We are inspired by a project known as scrapping (šrotovné). We want to get our roads more electric, said at Thursday's press conference, Minister of Economy Peter Ziga.

*Five thousand*

Means to support the purchase of electric and hybrid cars will go from the Recycling Fund and the automobile association. New car on pure electric power gets financial contribution five thousand euros and in hybrid combination with the optional internal combustion engine gives the new owner a subsidy three thousand euros. The support of candidates must apply directly to the seller. The project will last until the end of next year, respectively, to the availability of allocated funds. Aid should be aimed to more than a thousand new electric or hybrid vehicles.

*Conditions support*

The basic condition of support is there to be previously unregistered car, sold in Slovakia in a version plug-in, rechargeable battery, thus with electricity through a power outlet. All citizens as well as businesses and governments can ask for support. First part of contribution shall be paid after the purchase of the vehicle and the remainder over the next two years of registration. "The aim is to prevent speculative exports abroad. The condition is therefore registration in Slovakia by the end of next year and at least 24 months, "said president of the Association of Automotive Industry Juraj Sinay.

*Maybe in the future*

At present, in Slovakia is registered only about a thousand electric cars and hybrid vehicles. One of the obstacles of greater purchases of these vehicles is the high cost. Ball is now also on the part of retailers who can expand and motivate customers by cost, "said Žiga, who did not rule out that even after exhausting currently earmarked funds to support electric vehicles in the future can state re-allocate funds from the state budget for this project.

Here is the map of existing charging stations:









or even more detailed map http://www.zeemaps.com/pub?group=909870&legend=1&add=1&track=UA-70567902-1

This is loose translation of this article.


----------



## bewu1

Stupid idea to subsidize rich people's cars.


----------



## Ices77

Prices of electromobiles are declining and we have to start somewhere to support this trend.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands we learned that subsidizing plug-in hybrid vehicles is an absolute waste of money. Fuel card data shows that they hardly consume any less fuel than a non-hybrid (i.e. regular combustion engine) vehicle. Many people charge them only sporadically or not at all.


----------



## Ices77

How looked the subsidizing scheme in Netherlands?


----------



## winnipeg

ChrisZwolle said:


> In the Netherlands we learned that subsidizing plug-in hybrid vehicles is an absolute waste of money. Fuel card data shows that they hardly consume any less fuel than a non-hybrid (i.e. regular combustion engine) vehicle. Many people charge them only sporadically or not at all.


Then those people are stupid... Hopefully I don't think that everybody act the same....


----------



## MichiH

Ices77 said:


> Btw, this is great news, but also it seems, that D3 Svrčinovec Skalité will probably open next year in May. If it will open sooner, it´ll be fine surpirse...


It was announced to be opened in 2016. Are both sections expected to be opened in May or is the 3km section still expected to be opened earlier (2016)?



MichiH said:


> *D3:* Svrcinovec (R5) – Skalite-West 12.3km (October 2013 to Late 2016) [1st c/w] – project – map
> *D3:* Skalite-West – Skalite-East 3.0km (November 1997 to Late 2016) [1st c/w] – project – map


----------



## Ices77

^^

According to historiadialnic.sk are opening dates as follows:

R2 Zvolen východ Pstruša 15.5.2017
D3 Svrčinovec Skalité and D3 Skalité West Skalité East 31.5.2017
D3 Žilina Strážov Žilina Brodno 8.11. 2017


----------



## Attus

In Hungary the majority of plug-in hybrids are extremely expensive luxury cars, many of them having 3.0 l engines and are hardly used in electric mode.
Subsidizing them is pretty counterproductive, these cars are more polluting than average cars.


----------



## Ices77

It is our money we contribute and will see at the end of next year how the first phase will work out.


----------



## Qwert

bewu1 said:


> Stupid idea to subsidize rich people's cars.


Our entire regime is about supporting the rich. In this particular case it is in addition quite badly masked. 



Ices77 said:


> It is our money we contribute and will see at the end of next year how the first phase will work out.


Do you speak for the majority of taxpayers?


----------



## Ices77

Oh no, no political issues here..... Then it is our goverment, who decided, whether me, you, or somebody else like it or not. We can have different views, critisize but that is all we can do with it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ices77 said:


> How looked the subsidizing scheme in Netherlands?


Incentives in the Netherlands are mainly geared to company cars, as they account for two-thirds of the new car sales. 

If you drive a company car (paid for by your employer) you pay a tax rate. The tax rate is a percentage of the pre-tax value of the car you have to add to your gross income, so you pay a higher income tax. The tax rates are currently 4% (fully electric), 15% (<50 grams of CO2/km), 21 and 25% for higher CO2 emissions.

For example a car costing € 30,000 with a 25% tax rate means you have to add € 7,500 to your gross annual income, and you pay the income tax accordingly. For most people, it's a couple hundred euros per month at least.

As the PHEV vehicles had a claimed low CO2 emission, they were eligible for very low tax rates. So sales of those cars skyrocketed. There were some models that only sold significant volumes in the Netherlands, which shows how skewed the market was.

For example, the Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV (a large SUV) had a claimed emission of only 42 grams of CO2 per kilometer. They used to have a tax rate of only 7%. However, in reality their CO2 emission (=fuel consumption) was much higher because most people charged them only sporadically or not at all. So the government lost a lot of income while not achieving environmental improvements. 

Tax incentives for plug-in hybrid vehicles have been reduced and will be eliminated entirely in 2017, so they pay the same tax rate as other cars. Only battery electric cars (Tesla Model S/X, Nissan Leaf, etc.) remain eligible for the low tax rate of 4%.


----------



## Nido

MichiH said:


> It was announced to be opened in 2016. Are both sections expected to be opened in May or is the 3km section still expected to be opened earlier (2016)?


Both will have same opening date, there's no option to open it separately.


----------



## winnipeg

So, I traveled through Slovakia saturday and monday (to reach Krakow from Hungary and return), and it was really pleasant, roads were very good except inside Banská Bystrica, and I was surprised that on monday morning, even with the snow, most of the time the road was perfectly "clean" !! :yes: 
But what I liked the most, it's how "relax" most of the slovakians are on the road, no dangerous overtaking, not much overspeeding and you can go through cities and respect the speed limits without being horned or dangerously overtaked like I am so used to it here in Romania... I will certainly come back for another road trip in Slovakia! :yes:


----------



## winnipeg

Also I stopped in Likavka and took some shots of the Hubova – Likavka expressway who is under construction...

  


And from the road...


----------



## Macio89

winnipeg said:


> But what I liked the most, it's how "relax" most of the slovakians are on the road, no dangerous overtaking, not much overspeeding:


slovak drivers are actually angel compared to romanian drivers


----------



## Sentilj

Macio89 said:


> slovak drivers are actually angel compared to romanian drivers


The reason was probably the first snow in this season, even the fiercest and reckless drivers rides with respect  
Wait for spring or summer and you´ll see the real face.


----------



## Macio89

Many times I drove by Slovakia and Romania, so I know the mentality of the local drivers. Undoubtedly Slovak riding safer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Slovakia, along with Estonia, are the only countries in Eastern Europe to have a fatality rate below the EU average, while Romania has the second highest fatality rate.










To compare, the U.S. has a rate of 109 and Canada has a rate of 58.


----------



## winnipeg

Sentilj said:


> The reason was probably the first snow in this season, even the fiercest and reckless drivers rides with respect
> Wait for spring or summer and you´ll see the real face.


But it was exactly the same saturday when I traveled to Poland, and there was absolutly no snow, the snow was there only for my return trip that I made yesterday (and the snow was only on the north of Banská Bystrica, the south was perfectly dry and sunny)... :yes:


----------



## i15

Unpopular opinion: it is result of Police work and high fines. Many people hates police and says cops are unfair and just check the speed limits on safe empty roads, but I personally never had problems with them. I don't drive slow, but I have never paid fine and cops never stopped me for anything else, than routine check of car registration documents.


----------



## albiman

^^ exactly

I have the same opinion. Many times they are checking the speed limits at ridiculous places, which looks like bullying. But the fact is that due their present the drivers are trying to follow the rules. During the day weekdays you can see many patrols on the main roads.

In the last couple of years the behaviour of the drivers improved a lot, and you rarely see somebody who is acting dangeriously.

:cheers:


----------



## satanism

Now they only have to make them stop at pedestrian crossings and get off their phones....cause now it's just ridiculous....


----------



## albiman

They used to stop for me at the pedestrian crossings  I do the same.

Mobile phones are different topic in Bratislava, what else you can do in traffic jams?


----------



## satanism

I'd say percentage of stops for pedestrians is in the single digits....and general attitude towards them is very poor.


----------



## Eulanthe

i15 said:


> Unpopular opinion: it is result of Police work and high fines. Many people hates police and says cops are unfair and just check the speed limits on safe empty roads, but I personally never had problems with them. I don't drive slow, but I have never paid fine and cops never stopped me for anything else, than routine check of car registration documents.


I live in Poland and I drive in Slovakia quite a bit with Polish plates, never had any problems with the police. They are everywhere, it's true, but they don't make unfair stops. They stopped me only once at night near Zilina for a breath/documents check, and they laughed when I told them that they should stop every Polish car because of the dreadful attitude towards the law in Poland.

It's the same in the Czech Republic. People drive much, much better in CZ/SK than in PL, and it's far less stressful to drive there.


----------



## vespafrederic

Eulanthe said:


> I live in Poland and I drive in Slovakia quite a bit with Polish plates, never had any problems with the police. They are everywhere, it's true, but they don't make unfair stops. They stopped me only once at night near Zilina for a breath/documents check, and they laughed when I told them that they should stop every Polish car because of the dreadful attitude towards the law in Poland.
> 
> It's the same in the Czech Republic. People drive much, much better in CZ/SK than in PL, and it's far less stressful to drive there.


Just drive in Hungary for a while, and you will enjoy PL.


----------



## volodaaaa

i15 said:


> Unpopular opinion: it is result of Police work and high fines. Many people hates police and says cops are unfair and just check the speed limits on safe empty roads, but I personally never had problems with them. I don't drive slow, but I have never paid fine and cops never stopped me for anything else, than routine check of car registration documents.


Same here. Fined twice in my life - but I pleaded guilty. And twice for regular check. Always talked to me very professionally and always wished me a safe journey.

I have never been pulled over by police in foreign country.

Btw. what is the level of English among Slovak Police?


----------



## volodaaaa

satanism said:


> I'd say percentage of stops for pedestrians is in the single digits....and general attitude towards them is very poor.


Yeah, Bratislava has a good trend - it seems that more and more people give way to pedestrians at crossings. But it only work on 1+1 roads. Once there is 2+2 or 2+1 road, you have to do a false step to persuade them to stop. Otherwise you are to wait there eternally. :lol:

The rest of Slovakia is little worse. Even pedestrians are more used to wait.


----------



## plusfast

volodaaaa said:


> Btw. what is the level of English among Slovak Police?


Nine out of ten police officers in Slovakia speak no English at all, the tenth one speaks a little bit of English. Some speak a bit of German, but no more than English...

But I have almost always been treated correctly by the police after being stopped. And even if you get a fine it is a reasonable amount, not like my home country, the Netherlands. Fines there are ridiculously high. For instance, using your mobile phone while driving gets you a fine of about 40 euros, in Slovakia and in Germany, but in the Netherlands it will cost you 230 euros...


----------



## _ANDi_

Uhm, but the minimal wage in Slovakia is barely 380 eur a month (2 eur/hour).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Netherlands tends to have high fines for offenses that are rarely enforced. The real revenue is in speeding fines up to 10 km/h over the limit. 

The minimum wage in the Netherlands is € 1550 per month. But the cost of living is also much higher, including traffic fines. € 380 / month is less than what I pay for rent in subsidized housing.


----------



## LegEnd

plusfast said:


> Nine out of ten police officers in Slovakia speak no English at all, the tenth one speaks a little bit of English. Some speak a bit of German, but no more than English...
> 
> But I have almost always been treated correctly by the police after being stopped. And even if you get a fine it is a reasonable amount, not like my home country, the Netherlands. Fines there are ridiculously high. For instance, using your mobile phone while driving gets you a fine of about 40 euros, in Slovakia and in Germany, but in the Netherlands it will cost you 230 euros...


I've been stopped 3 times in Slovakia and each time at least 1 of the pair of officers spoke English. Admittedly twice was in Liptovsky Mikulas which is a tourist town, but also once late at night in Presov. I was let off with a warning both times in LM, and while I was fined €30 in Presov, I was also given an escort out to the edge of town (I had claimed I was lost)!


----------



## belerophon

In my travels to Eastern Europe i had much more nice helpful policemen than some wich asked for a fine. I can't find a difference between countries. But of course a dozen travels is not enough for statistics.


----------



## SRC_100

Some pictures of D2 motorway b/n CZ/SK border and Bratislava. Sorry for dirty windshield.























































to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

The end


----------



## Ices77

*15 years of dialnice.szm.sk*

One of the first web sites specialising in motorways and expressways in SVK had been www.dialnice.szm.sk. During the years it went through some name changes, it was known as highways.sk and photo sections are also developed on other web sites, nevertheless, it still stays as one of the best information sources about Slovakian motorways. 










Other good sources about Slovak motorways as at the end of 2016 are:

www.dialnica.info (mostly photo site)
www.ndsas.sk (official site of Motorways and Expressways Directorate NDS)
www.historiadialnic.sk (motorways history in SVK)
www.zilinskedialnice.sk (motorways in mostly Zilina region)
www.dialnice.info (discussion and photo forum)


----------



## Ices77

Motorways construction site in Slovakia from truck cab view? 


End of November:








Middle of December:


----------



## SKroads

foto z D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D1_HP-LietavskaLucka.html


----------



## Ices77

Steel concrete beam transport to construction site. Lenght of the beam is 32 meters and weight 39 tones:







and its lifting by mobile crane:


----------



## Ices77

D3 Žilina Brodno December snowy construction shots. Source: zilinskedialnice.sk:


----------



## SKroads

D1 Hubová - Ivachnová http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D1_Hubova-Ivachnova.html


----------



## Ices77

Some frst class roads new constructions and improvements, many have not been completely mentioned here, that has been finished in 2016. Here is a list of some of them, picked are important ones:




Already mentioned 5,3 km southwest bypass of Bardejov



2,4 km throughpass of Námestovo at I/78:








Complete reconstruction of 25 km of I/77 between Smilno and Svidník - including stabilisation of slides, water management solutions, change of the road bed, new surface, safety measures, bridges improvements..




2,7 km of mostly new route of I/16 (former I/50) in Ružová osada (solution to narrow, curvy and increased accidents old section)


----------



## Ices77

As well as:



Reconstruction of I/73 Šarišský Štiavnik – Hunkovce in the lenght of 27 km
http://www.humencanonline.sk/admin/image/oprava ciest šarišský štiavnik .jpg
http://www.humencanonline.sk/admin/image/oprava ciest šarišský štiavnik (2).jpg




4,2 km of route of I/66 in Polomka (partially new route, solution to narrow and curvy old section)





















Modernisation and reconstruction of I/16 and I/19 (former I/50) of lenght 52 kilometers in Košický county, new surface, safety measures, pedestrian crossings with sensors and LED lightnings, etc...,official opening in February




































Well, that was for primary roads. And in 2017 is awaited reconstruction start on IMO the most troublesome sections in SVK, road I65.


----------



## Ices77

From facebook page of zilinskedialnice.sk:


D3 bridge Valy during Silvester night:










And actual usage of Svrčinovec Skalité.


----------



## Luki_SL

Construction of Čadca bypass has begun today 
It`s 5,6km section of D3 motorway , to be finished in 2020. 

Contractor : Consortium Strabag, PORR a Hochtief CZ.

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/20441594/...dce-slovensko-prepoji-s-ceskom-a-polskom.html


----------



## belerophon

What about the Bratislava Ring road (and also Road 63) which is visible in Wikimapia etc. for some days now?


----------



## Ices77

belerophon said:


> What about the Bratislava Ring road (and also Road 63) which is visible in Wikimapia etc. for some days now?


Bratislava second, or outer ring construction works, together with expressway R7 section officially began in October 2016, see press release. However, it was just laying a basement stone by politicians. From that time all motorway websites in Slovakia regard these sections as under construction. In October earthing works were performed at R7 Dunajská Lužná - Holice and in January pictures from earthing works of adjacent section appeared at www.dialnice.info. 

Initial construction works on other sections, also according to above mentioned article, should begin in March/Spring this year.


----------



## Ices77

Night shot from northern D1 (Poprad airport and High Tatras in the back)


----------



## threo2k

Ices77 said:


> Night shot from northern D1 (Poprad airport and High Tatras in the back)


WOW!


----------



## belerophon

Ices77 said:


> Bratislava second, or outer ring construction works, together with expressway R7 section officially began in October 2016, see press release. However, it was just laying a basement stone by politicians. From that time all motorway websites in Slovakia regard these sections as under construction. In October earthing works were performed at R7 Dunajská Lužná - Holice and in January pictures from earthing works of adjacent section appeared at www.dialnice.info.
> 
> Initial construction works on other sections, also according to above mentioned article, should begin in March/Spring this year.


I searched MichiH's list, and could not find it.
As far as i understand the article, until Oct. 2020 all sections should be finished, maybe some in April 2020 or end of 2019. 

It mentions archeological investigations, which are not finished yet in one place, and land aquisition (or withdrawal) which is not completed everywhere.

But does it give exact sections with star and end points for MichiH's list? There is not length provided either.

Its just saying there is a total of 27 km for D4- Ring road
and 32 km for R7, 59km altogether.


----------



## Ices77

belerophon said:


> I searched MichiH's list, and could not find it.
> As far as i understand the article, until Oct. 2020 all sections should be finished, maybe some in April 2020 or end of 2019.
> 
> It mentions archeological investigations, which are not finished yet in one place, and land aquisition (or withdrawal) which is not completed everywhere.
> 
> But does it give exact sections with star and end points for MichiH's list? There is not length provided either.
> 
> Its just saying there is a total of 27 km for D4- Ring road
> and 32 km for R7, 59km altogether.


Here are info from the project page:
http://www.obchvatbratislavy.sk/en/detaily-projektu

There is also fresher press release from January, it mentions first part (R7 as it is more advanced in respect to documentation), to be finished in 2020 and second part, D4 in 2021.

Then, an update from D1 Hubová – Ivachnová. In the first part, Hubová – Likavka in 2014 the construction works were halted on the most part due to unstable geology and part of the section was rerouted, original tunnel Čebrať will be longer for ca. 1 km, now in approval process. In the second part, Likavka – Ivachnová the construction is advanced, so that probably by the end of the year the section could be delivered to motorists. However, Minister says the both sections would be opened only together, that is what we know for now. The whole section might be finished in 2020, however, according to January press release, eventually in 2019, if everything goes smoothly. This is new solution with longer tunnel.


----------



## MichiH

belerophon said:


> But does it give exact sections with star and end points for MichiH's list? There is not length provided either.
> 
> Its just saying there is a total of 27 km for D4- Ring road
> and 32 km for R7, 59km altogether.


_*D4:* AT/SK border (Devinska Nova Ves) – Devinska Nova Ves 3.6km (? to ?) – project – map
*D4:* Zahorska Bystrica – Raca 12.1km (? to ?) – project – map
*D4:* Raca – Ivanka pri Dunaju-North (D1) 4,4km (? to ?) – project – map
*D4:* Ivanka pri Dunaju-North (D1) – Jarovce (D2) 22.6km (? to ?) – project – map
*R7:* Bratislava-Prievoz (D1) – Ketelec (D4) 6.5km (? to ?) – project – map
*R7:* Ketelec (D4) – Dunajska Luzna-South 8.2km (? to ?) – project – map_
*R7:* Dunajska Luzna-South – Holice 17.4km (2016 to March 2020) – project – map

It might be outdated though.


----------



## Ices77

Tunnel Karpaty and motorway bridge to Austria are not parts of this project, construction could start after 2020, possibly as PPP project.


Then the dates for these sections of D4/R7 I would post now as follows:

*D4:* Raca – Ivanka pri Dunaji-North (D1) 4,4km (Spring 2017 to 2021) – project – map
*D4:* Ivanka pri Dunaji-North (D1) – Jarovce (D2) 22.6km (Spring 2017 to 2021) – project – map
*R7:* Bratislava-Prievoz (D1) – Ketelec (D4) 6.5km (Spring 2017 to 2020) – project – map
*R7:* Ketelec (D4) – Dunajska Luzna-South 8.2km (Spring 2017 to 2020) – project – map
*R7:* Dunajska Luzna-South – Holice 17.4km (October 2016 to 2020) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

Ices77 said:


> Then the dates for these sections of D4/R7 I would post *now* as follows:


Not *now* but once first reports about works are posted here... Likely spring 2017.


----------



## belerophon

Well the article mentioned that works might have started in some sections, whilst in others there are issues like i told there: land aquisition and archeology.

I searched the forum about fotos as it was told, but could not find any in D4&R7 subforum. One could see that in most sections there were rare entries this year mostly 1-2 weeks old with no pics. 

Thus i can not validate any start, if it did not already occour last year. I only checked the newest posts...


----------



## Ices77

Seems you have it mixed up a bit.... Just be patient, news and photos will come out later on.


----------



## _ANDi_

It's FIDIC yellow book. First months are gonna be spend on planning... Real construction hasn't started yet, just some small ground works and vegetation cleaning.


----------



## belerophon

Ices77 said:


> In October earthing works were performed at R7 Dunajská Lužná - Holice and in January pictures from earthing works of adjacent section appeared at www.dialnice.info.


Well according to your words i looked up the forum and R7 subforum to see pictures of earthing works. But there are none. 

It is told, that earthing works have begun:


> mjk » 17. Okt 2016 20:26
> 
> Dnes dopoludnia som videl prvý báger aj na tomto úseku, pred križovatkou Dunajská Lužná. Dva úseky s právoplatným SP sú fyzicky vo výstavbe. Takže začínajú v poradí, tak ako avizovali, aj ako boli úseky pripravené.


There is 1 picture link, but the author says he could only see fences:


> mb1000 » 09. Jan 2017 13:08
> 
> Na tomto useku bol koncom decembra vyznaceny koridor trasy reflexnym pletivom, zopar fotiek pri Topolovych honoch:


 http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=269&image_id=35879

Afterwards it is questioned if really anything started yet. And the answer is: No, just fencing and archeology



> Aj sa tu už niečo začalo robiť? Skrývkovanie ornice, preložky inžinierskych sietí atď...???





> Ja som zatial videl len vyrub drevin.





> Koridor je oplotený. A tiež prebiehal archeologický výskum.


:cheers:


----------



## Ices77

^^OMG, listen, just write down to NDS, okay? They have a commitment to answer all questions from the public from the law, this is how the guys from www.dialnice.info do it sometimes. I am not sure, whether you should write it as a Slovak citizen, you should find it out. 
This is to end up the discussion with you, sorry.


----------



## belerophon

I just said, that i could not find, what you wrote. I didn't even call it wrong. But the answer is to blame me tah i did mix up things!

So i explainend in detail, what i did do and find. And the answer: You blame me again. :bash:


----------



## Ices77

In January Slovakian police released 2016 statistics of traffic accidents. Last year was the second lowest in number of fatalities from 1966, when statistics of this kind has been started. The lowest number, however, was encountered in 2013. And all that despite of raising number of cars and cars kilometers. 












Most frequent reasons of traffic accidents were not paying sufficient attention to driving, then not appropriate speed, wrong drive on crossroad and wrong turning, or reversing.


----------



## Ices77

*Mobile application Help On Motorways*

About a year there is motorways/expressway mobile application available HELP ON MOTORWAY, so if you guys especially first time travel to Slovakia, this could be the assistance. In the price of vignette is also the drive of the Motorway patrol, which is of course also available through call, or SMS. This patrol covers ca. 750 km of Slovakian motorways/expressways network and you can download the application here: http://www.ndsas.sk/mobil-application/49192s. 
On the first page by clicking the button Diaľničná patrola /Motorway patrol/ the assistance will come, as your location is monitored through application. 








The patrol will be of assistance in cases like puncture repair, assistance by car towing and basic repairs. Application Help On Motorway consists further Traffic information, Live cameras, Rest areas and Tourist information. 
















This is how it all works, however a bit of soap opera video from NDS:


----------



## Ices77

D1 from the eye bird view between Ilava and Dubnica. Source: Facebook page of NDS.


----------



## Ices77

About three weeks ago, there was blockade of I/11, locals wants to speed up the construction of the rest sections of D3 (Žilina Brodno – Kysucke Nove Mesto and Kysucke Nove Mesto – Oscadnica) as AADT on the section Žilina Brodno – Oščadnica is up to 22000 and constantly rising, with about 25 percent truck share. These sections will be built, the only matter is construction start. 








































Visualisation of D3 Zilina Brodno – Kysucke Nove Mesto:


----------



## Ices77

*Redesign of NDS web*

Today I mentioned complete redesign of main NDS page. IMHO it is definitely better, than previous one and much more customers (drivers) oriented.


https://www.ndsas.sk/en


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wayyy too much scrolling on desktop. But I'm afraid that's the norm today...

The whole frontpage is basically a full-size screen of nothing....


----------



## Ices77

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wayyy too much scrolling on desktop. But I'm afraid that's the norm today...
> 
> The whole frontpage is basically a full-size screen of nothing....


Or it scrolls automatically. Quite a contrary, I like it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

On the previous design, you could see all press releases without having to scroll or click to a separate page. Now you have to scroll a lot. This is annoying for frequently returning users.

One thing I also don't like are the HUGE letters they use, you can read them from 3 meters away. Also, they use GIGANTIC buttons and MEGA images consuming all space for a small amount of information or options.

But like I said, it seems to be the norm today. Many websites have redesigned like this.


----------



## volodaaaa

ChrisZwolle said:


> On the previous design, you could see all press releases without having to scroll or click to a separate page. Now you have to scroll a lot. This is annoying for frequently returning users.
> 
> One thing I also don't like are the HUGE letters they use, you can read them from 3 meters away. Also, they use GIGANTIC buttons and MEGA images consuming all space for a small amount of information or options.
> 
> But like I said, it seems to be the norm today. Many websites have redesigned like this.


Maybe a professional deformation... you know... highway fonts :lol:

btw. if you are not satisfied, just drop by the ministry of transport site... especially English version is the pure designer's artwork.


----------



## Ices77

ChrisZwolle said:


> On the previous design, you could see all press releases without having to scroll or click to a separate page. Now you have to scroll a lot. This is annoying for frequently returning users.
> 
> One thing I also don't like are the HUGE letters they use, you can read them from 3 meters away. Also, they use GIGANTIC buttons and MEGA images consuming all space for a small amount of information or options.
> 
> But like I said, it seems to be the norm today. Many websites have redesigned like this.


Sure, it is a matter of personal preference.... Anyway, like volodaaa, I like new design better...

On the other hand as well, there are less information about specific sites, the old one had for sure more information...


----------



## i15

there will be some possibility to overtake on D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That seems unsafe with the high crash / wind barriers, you can't see too far ahead in long curves.


----------



## Ices77

Right, but it does not seem there will be too much long curves, if any. Thanks God, there will be also emergency lane on both sides, so that will further enhance the safety for the drivers.


----------



## satanism

It's only half of emergency lane but it will be enough for two cars and a truck to pass each other f.example. Compared to what the main route is now, this is ten times better, albeit half profile


----------



## _ANDi_

*R2, Zvolen east - Pstruša*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_SS-z39YDM


----------



## Ices77

^^Nice and prompt video, moreover, recorded by yourself  Seems the ride will also scenic a bit and hope they´ll repair a part of the incoming road from Zvolen. And looking forward to the ride I plan to perform somewhere in June.. 

I am just curious what will be the next R2 section under construction it seems there are three candidates, Kriváň - Lovinobaňa, especially Mýtna bypass, then tunnel Soroška and big (second) Košice bypass. I would personally prefer tunnel Soroška, as this is one of the very few bottlenecks now on the southern R1/R2 route between Bratislava and Košice.


----------



## SKroads

pictures of D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité 
http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D3_Svrcinovec-Skalite.html


----------



## MichiH

There was an open house on D3 yesterday. Is there any info about the specific date when it will be opened for traffic? Today, tomorrow,...


----------



## Nido

MichiH said:


> There was an open house on D3 yesterday. Is there any info about the specific date when it will be opened for traffic? Today, tomorrow,...


in two weeks, it should be opened on June 10th according to facebook post in discussion by NDS.


----------



## Ices77

Yes, opening usually occurs about two weeks following the site open day.


----------



## Ices77

*I/68 Prešov*

Connecting street Škultétyho and ZVL plant (location) or Prešov little bypass is in construction four lane road I/68, which should detour traffic, especially trucks, from the immediate nearness of the city center. It joins to the previously built Nábrežná komunikácia (Riverside road). Even if this about 3,8 km (4,1 including adjacent roads) bypass is collision free with level crossings and 2+2 divided lanes, it joins on both sides ends four lane roads with pedestrian crossings and grade intersections. Part of new road are new bridge across Torysa river and substitution of roundabout by level intersection.

In construction from 2012, in October 2015 Slovak Road Directorate (SSC) cancelled the contract with original contractor, with about 44 percent of the works completed, in June 2016 the construction has been restarted with new contractor. Opening should proceed in August this year. 

Fresh pictures by Jaro from www.dialnice.info:


----------



## SKroads

pictures of D3 Skalite - national boundary SK/PL
http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D3_Skalite.html


----------



## Ices77

*Official construction start of D1 Prešov bypass*

Last but not least, today the official construction start of 7,8 km motorway *D1* south western Prešov bypass (*Prešov west – Prešov south*) has been announced:

https://spravy.pravda.sk/ekonomika/...al-zacala-sa-vystavba-juhozapadneho-obchvatu/
https://ndsas.sk/press/spravy/odstartovali-sme-vustavbu-useku-d1-pri-presove

However, archeological works and site clearance are still to be performed. 2,4 km long tunnel and 18 bridges are to be constructed. Two big interchanges, Prešov south and Prešov west are parts of the section, Prešov west interchange will be one of the biggest in the country. Total lenght of these interchanges is 11,3 km. After completition the ready section will spare about 18 minutes instead of driving on existing route. Opening is planned in June 2021.


----------



## Nido

*Building permit for D4/R7*

Construction of Bratislava bypass is closer to start of real construction. Both sections of D4, first section of R7 between intersections Prievoz - Ketelec as well as reconstruction of intersection Prievoz has now building permit.


----------



## Remi55

A short video of the border crossing at PL/SK in Zwardon before the big opening of the D3.
Road lanes still mixed up right at the border  Hope the polish side will fix this.


----------



## NaczelnyFilozof

Ices77 said:


> Yes, opening usually occurs about two weeks following the site open day.


This short distans D3 is free $ bez poplatku or s poplatkiem?


----------



## Ices77

NaczelnyFilozof said:


> This short distans D3 is free $ bez poplatku or s poplatkiem?


Already followed again a really good discussion in Polish forum.. First, if payable, it will be a bad gesture towards Poland, our very good friend and neighbor, then half profile motorways in SVK are always free of charge and, payable sections are usually announed on January 1 and also the trend generally is, that the number of paid sections is coming down, the latest non-paid section is R1 between Žiar nad Hronom and Hronská Dúbrava. 
So it´s not the guarantee, but on ninety five percent probability for passenger cars it will be free of charge.


----------



## i15

D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité opened



















https://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/20555304...-polsko-s-vystavbou-zacali-pred-20-rokmi.html


----------



## _ANDi_

*I/65 Turcianske Teplice - Martin*

Long awaiting reconstruction of infamous and dangerously destroyed concrete panel road finally started this week;
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209356462613563&set=p.10209356462613563&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207286333395913&set=pcb.1951147738437876&type=3&theater

Time: 608 days
Length: 15.5 km
Price: 21 354 623.42 € (VAT included)
Company: HOCHTIEF SK

Hopefully in near future this will be a section of trunk road *R3*, a north-south connection (Poland - Hungary).


----------



## _ANDi_

*I/65 Kremnicke Bane*

Photos of a complete reconstruction of a short section through Kremnicke Bane which was seriously damaged during a storm last year 
(https://nasziar.sme.sk/c/20228241/c...mylo-usek-je-uzavrety-foto.html#axzz4jgX5pRsB),
though it wasn't in a good condition before the storm either...




























Sadly there's no official detailed information about this section, but hopefully it's going to be 2+1 lanes (additional lane for slow trucks going uphill).

More photos: http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/album.php?album_id=279


----------



## MichiH

The delivery date of the section was January 2018. Is this still up-to-date? The completion of the neighboring section is 2021. The section would remain useless quite long... Is the mentioned temporary access road just your idea or is there any official discussion or info?

btw: The project page links to the Slovakian motorway/expressway projects do not work anymore, for instance: http://www.ndsas.sk/useky-hricovske-podhradie---lietavska-lucka/44223s469c Is there any new link?


----------



## Ices77

The project links work fine, try this for example: https://www.ndsas.sk/stavby/vystavba/hricovske-podhradie-lietavska-lucka. 

Then for the opening date I can just recommend October 2018, which is on NDS project page. The point also is, that if this section would be opened without neighbouring section (which substantial part is 7,5 km long tunnel Višňové), the drive will be longer and also more time consuming, as it will go through Žilina city. I think for now we can just wait for the official NDS press statements.


----------



## Sineva

When will be whole slovakian part of Via Caepatia completed? What standart it will have?


----------



## Ices77

I guess you mean Via Carpatia, which in Slovakia corresponds to the expressway R4. It is almost completed in the nearness of two major eastern Slovakian cities, Košice and Prešov, with Košice big ring and Prešov northern bypass hot candidates for construction tender. Four remaining sections north from Prešov are to be constructed, if not from the reasons like AADT, then for sure for support of economy of this not really rich region. Then, my rough estimation is 2030, maybe later.


----------



## Sineva

Of course I meant "Via Carpatia". Pity it won't be finished earlier.


----------



## Ices77

Sineva said:


> Of course I meant "Via Carpatia". Pity it won't be finished earlier.


I also make some typo mistakes from type to time... See, there is one more matter, it is coordination with Polish friends. From Rzeszow and Prešov there is approximately the same distance to the common border and there are not many sections constructed so far, the reason is also difficult terrain. Some sections on I/21 have been, however, recently reconstructed so that drivers will have smooth drive on this international road.


----------



## Sineva

^^Yep. That's why I should read my coments after I post them  According to recent news whole polish section of Via Carpatia is in realisation or preparation. They want to finish it in 2025.


----------



## Nido

MichiH said:


> The delivery date of the section was January 2018. Is this still up-to-date? The completion of the neighboring section is 2021. The section would remain useless quite long... Is the mentioned temporary access road just your idea or is there any official discussion or info?


2.6 km long feeder will be built to connect this section with Zilina, contract should be signed soon, think it is scheduled for 18 months of works. This also requires that intersection will be built which is part of section with tunnel Visnove (section Hricovske Podhradie - Lietavska Lucka and feeder will be both useless if that intersection won't be completed)


----------



## Ices77

Sineva said:


> ^^Yep. That's why I should read my coments after I post them  According to recent news whole polish section of Via Carpatia is in realisation or preparation. They want to finish it in 2025.


That´s great news without any doubt.  Sections on Slovakian side are in various stage of preparation.

R4 Prešov (Kapušany) - Svidník south: EIA documentation ready, approvals in progress
R4 Svidník north (Ladomírová) - Hunkovce: documentation for building permit is elaborated
R4 Hunkovce - border SK/PL: EIA documentation is approved, next approvals in progress

Most discussed section was Kapušany - Svidník south, where three variants (red, light blue and blue) were elaborated. At the beginning of thís year red variant was chosen with smaller adaptations:


----------



## _ANDi_

Basically it was changing every time with new government, I'm sure it's gonna change few more times before it will be built.

I prefer the blue variant, 'cause it's connecting more towns and it's not much longer.


----------



## hegyaljai

From hungarian point of wiew there are no difference betveen the two variant. Via Carpatia is important for Pl, Sk, Hu as well. Miskolc-Kosice section will be ready leatest for 2022. So go on!


----------



## Ices77

I would also prefer blue variant, however, red one seems to be final one. Nevertheless, IMHO from Lipníky we can see the real construction after 2020, as Prešov norhern bypass seems to have utmost priority.


----------



## Qtya

The construction of the new Danube Bridge between Komárom (Hu) and Komarno (SK) has begun.



Aladar said:


> *Megkezdődött az új Komáromi Duna-híd kivitelezése*:cheers:
> 
> http://nif.hu/2017/10/megkezdodott-az-uj-komaromi-duna-hid-kivitelezese/


----------



## Qtya

+1 VIDEO of the planned bridge: http://nif.hu/2017/10/megkezdodott-az-uj-komaromi-duna-hid-kivitelezese/


----------



## i15

Ices77 said:


> as Prešov norhern bypass seems to have utmost priority.


Unfortunatelly, it is just "verbal" priority, since the budget is low. Another recent "priority" is southern R2 between Zvolen and Košice. It is nice to see, that ministry of transportation cares about this region, but our expectations should be low.


----------



## Ices77

i15 said:


> Unfortunatelly, it is just "verbal" priority, since the budget is low. Another recent "priority" is southern R2 between Zvolen and KoÂšice. It is nice to see, that ministry of transportation cares about this region, but our expectations should be low.


We will see.  In the meantime here are at least some visualisations from Prešov northern bypass:



Interchange Prešov north - Dubrava:





















Interchange Kapušany:










Tunnel Okruhliak:









Bridge before tunnel Bykoš:









Tunnel Bykoš:









Complete visualisation: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/g/7189...pieri-existuje-pozrite-si-projekt.html&list=1


----------



## i15

D1 Budimír Bidovce - nice dron video made by constructor:

https://www.facebook.com/Skanska.v.CR.a.SR/videos/1650403738323418/


----------



## Sineva

Ices77 said:


> That´s great news without any doubt.  Sections on Slovakian side are in various stage of preparation.
> 
> R4 Prešov (Kapušany) - Svidník south: EIA documentation ready, approvals in progress
> R4 Svidník north (Ladomírová) - Hunkovce: documentation for building permit is elaborated
> R4 Hunkovce - border SK/PL: EIA documentation is approved, next approvals in progress
> 
> Most discussed section was Kapušany - Svidník south, where three variants (red, light blue and blue) were elaborated. At the beginning of thís year red variant was chosen with smaller adaptations:



Polish section from Rzeszow to Barwinek (Slovak border) is going to be one of the most expensive roads in Poland.

AFAIK there are 3 tunnels and 43 estacades planned on that section.


----------



## Ices77

*D3 open door day*

Photos from open door day at D3 Žilina Stražov - Žilina Brodno. Opening of the section will be in the second half of November. Source: zilinskedialnice.sk


----------



## Ices77

Sineva said:


> Polish section from Rzeszow to Barwinek (Slovak border) is going to be one of the most expensive roads in Poland.
> 
> AFAIK there are 3 tunnels and 43 estacades planned on that section.


I believe that, terrain is mountainous all the way, Slovakian section is not that flat terrain as well, five tunnels alltogether are planned, tunnel Prešov 2224 m, tunnel Bikoš 1155 m, tunnel Okrúhliak 1917 m, tunnel Petič 510 m and tunnel Grúň 825 m.

Tunnel Prešov, the longest one, is already in construction, it is also a part of important cross country motorway connection D1. Next longer tunnels Okrúhliak and Bikoš are a part of Prešov northern bypass, which is prepared to be construction tendered. Didn´t count the number of estacades, but I am sure there will be quite a few of them


----------



## i15

D3 Žilina Strážov - Brodno will be opened in November


----------



## Ices77

*D1 tunnel Višňové*

D1 Lietavská Lučka – Dubná Skala photos, from corresponding Facebook page. In the middle of October about 11,092 km in both tubes has been bored from total 15 km, what means almost 74 percent of the total lenght. However, construction is not trouble free, fatal accident on the site happenned few days ago.


----------



## Ices77

Drive on Prešov I/68 little bypass, opened this summer:







And aerial view of D1 interchange Prešov west, opened few weeks ago:


----------



## hammersklavier

Dunno if anybody's mentioned this, but in Google Maps you can definitely see highway construction activity from Švošov to Ivachnová (here).


----------



## _ANDi_

*R1, interchange Sielnica*

Construction of exit and merging lanes is officially finished. Shame they haven't done anything on the bridge itself, they could have at least renewed the asphalt...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UunWFvftHJc&index=1&list=PLG2psBU840lVlA5nwpwVnyrA00d5nJQ5u

All videos chronologically: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG2psBU840lVtX9igJfmeWrC0HIPeGvWP


----------



## _ANDi_

tomaszch said:


> Dear guys
> Can you explain me what happen with this motorway D1 (Bratislava bypass)? The general contractor is chosen for each part? When is possible start of road works, and possible finish?





metelesku blesku said:


> D1 is already built in Bratislava.
> Bratislava bypass is D4.
> General contractor is chosen to built it completly. Except tunnel under Karpaty, that wont be built at least next decade or two.
> Road works already started (sort of), and were planned to finish in 2020, but end of 2021 is more realistic (but still very optimistic).


Correct, I'll add that the government was supposed to be ready with building permissions for all sections from the date that the agreement was signed, but they weren't, only few weeks back they sorted the last of them and the most important one including interchange of D1 and D4.

So the government was very late with some building permissions. But also seems to be a problem for the contractor to find a reasonable building company from Slovakia, we still don't know who actually is going to build it...

Official web http://www.d4r7.com/


----------



## rybana1

i15 said:


> D3 Žilina Strážov - Brodno will be opened in November


02.12.2017 probably


----------



## Remi55

Why so late, I thought all is done already or is just the paperwork missing ?


----------



## Ices77

Remi55 said:


> Why so late, I thought all is done already or is just the paperwork missing ?


Yeah, probably. It seems, however, that December 2 is the final date.


----------



## Ices77

There are some interesting statisctics at www.historiadialnic.sk, like the number of opened kilometers throughout the history of motorway construction in the country:










or actual kilometers in construction, including full profile, half profile and reconstruction of existing first class road to motorway/expressway parameters:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ices77 said:


> Yeah, probably. It seems, however, that December 2 is the final date.


2 December has been confirmed: https://ndsas.sk/press/spravy/usek-d3-zilina-strazov-zilina-brodno-bude-uz-coskoro-sluzit-motoristom

S výstavbou tohto úseku sa začalo v júni 2014 a pre motoristov ho sprístupníme 2. decembra 2017.​


----------



## _ANDi_

I don't know how correct are the data, but still an interesting new map:

http://cesty.ineko.sk/


----------



## MichiH

_ANDi_ said:


> I don't know how correct are the data, but still an interesting new map:
> 
> http://cesty.ineko.sk/


If it is correct, I think that my list of motorways/expressways under construction is incomplete. I think the following projects are missing:

*D1:* Presov-West (R4) – Presov-South 7.9km (2017 to June 2021) – project – map
*D4:* Raca – Ivanka pri Dunaju-North (D1) 4,4km (Spring 2017 to March 2020) – ? – map
*R7:* Bratislava-Prievoz (D1) – Ketelec (D4) 6.5km (Spring 2017 to March 2020) – ? – map
*R7:* Ketelec (D4) – Dunajska Luzna-South 8.2km (Spring 2017 to March 2020) – ? – map

Is data correct? When have construction works really began? Is there a project site for D4/R7?


----------



## _ANDi_

Some works started on the interchange Presov zapad (but there's some delay about EIA process);
http://dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=262&image_id=38621

Not much to see on D4/R7 yet, official page:
http://www.d4r7.com/


----------



## MichiH

_ANDi_ said:


> Some works started on the interchange Presov zapad (but there's some delay about EIA process);
> http://dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=262&image_id=38621


It's obviously u/c!



_ANDi_ said:


> Not much to see on D4/R7 yet, official page:
> http://www.d4r7.com/


Yes, no pics of the D4/R7 sections mentioned above. If I got the news right, the R7 sections (D1-D4 and just south of future D4) seem to be u/c too (minimum earthworks or bridge construction, that means, more than just clearance), aren't they?


----------



## Remi55

interchange D1 - Blatne is finally open. No more road restrictions there


----------



## Qwert

MichiH said:


> It's obviously u/c!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, no pics of the D4/R7 sections mentioned above. If I got the news right, the R7 sections (D1-D4 and just south of future D4) seem to be u/c too (minimum earthworks or bridge construction, that means, more than just clearance), aren't they?


All highlighted sections are U/C, although not much work has been done yet. Works on R7 are more advanced and can be seen even in Google maps. Only some basic earthworks have been done on D4.












Remi55 said:


> interchange D1 - Blatne is finally open. No more road restrictions there












Intersection Blatné (green-blue on the map) is the first completed part of the D1 Bratislava - Trnava upgrade. Eventually the motorway will be 2x4 or 2x3. 

Currently there is U/C also intersection Triblavina (blue), however there are some administrative problems, which are delaying the construction. Hopefully upgrade of Vajnory - Triblavina (purple) to 2x4 will start soon. This would be the most difficult section, it is not just simple widening, the motorway has to be built pretty much from scratch, because it needs to be elevated to accommodate Bratislava outer ring (D4) underneath.

The intersection Blatné:





Driving video:


----------



## i15

interchange D1 Blatné - first proper 6 lane motorway in Slovakia :cheers: with standard lane width and emergency lanes


----------



## Remi55

Are there any full time videos of the opened D3 section Zilina-Brodno ? 

Found only this one


----------



## Qwert

Try this one:


----------



## rudiwien

The most "detailed" route I have ever seen is this one, it doesn't even reveal if it is north or south of the railway bridge...



(note the planned opening (Verkehrsfreigabe) dates... :bash: We are at least 8 years later than the given ones...)


----------



## Ices77

Yes, our representatives should on their mutual meetings speak not only of very good relations, which IMHO they really are, but also solve, or push the projects of mutual importance.

But there are also good examples, like double tracking and electrifying of northern railway between the capiitals, I think first phase in Vienna area should be completed this year?


----------



## rudiwien

^^

Yes, should be open by the end of the year, likely increased S-Bahn and other local train services with the time table change in December. It is planned to have 4 trains per hour (not sure if it will be every 15 minutes, or not so evenly spread; will be two S-Bahn and 2 Regional trains) to serve the new train station "Aspern Nord."

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/591431976#map=15/48.2318/16.4901
You can find current pictures on the work progress at https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148978431&postcount=126

Mind however, we are talking about 3,5 km double track now (granted, likely the most expensive section as it is in town, also with building two new station buildings), and that serves only local Vienna traffic, doesn't bring any upgrades to Vienna-Bratislava (or even Vienna to somewhere outside Vienna); there are 33 more kms to double till the border, there is the plan to do a few sections to allow more trains to pass until ~2023, the plan for the full upgrade is currently around 2030 (!)


----------



## Ices77

Well, Austrians have about ten times more distance to the common border, than Slovakians. Also new stations in Vienna city limits is not that small construction at all, even if it would serve primarily for Vienna local traffic. 

In Slovakia some time ago has been performed reconstruction of two railway stations Devínska Nová Ves and Lamač. Unfortunately, in electrification and double tracking from Devinska Nová Ves up to the border is no construction activity in next few years so far planned, although the project belongs to the priorities, well at least in railway documents..

We´ll see, how the project Hyperloop will come out, in any case I would like to see some preparation of real high speed train track between the capitals.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Am I reading it right that they plan to construct a 5 kilometer long bridge on R2 Kriváň – Mýtna?

https://www.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/nds-vyhlasila-sutaz-na-zhotovitela-useku-r2-krivan-mytna


----------



## Ices77

ChrisZwolle said:


> Am I reading it right that they plan to construct a 5 kilometer long bridge on R2 Kriváň – Mýtna?
> 
> https://www.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/nds-vyhlasila-sutaz-na-zhotovitela-useku-r2-krivan-mytna


First, thanks for bringing the news about the construction tender of this R2 section. Then, in original Slovakian text is stated ca. five kilometers. I have checked the data and motorways-exitlists states 3950 meters, dialnice.szm.com states even lower lenght, Pity we don´t have the visualisation of this, or some other planned R2 section.... In the past two of the variants comprised tunnels, one with lenghts 800m, 300m and 580m and another one with 680m and 1040 meters.


----------



## Ices77

Well, let´s see some visualiation pictures then, didn´ t found visualisation video. Awaited award of the contract of this 9,1 km secion is the first quarter of 2019, if there will be objections from the companies, that did not win, etc..:

Map of the section: http://dopravoprojekt.sk/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/g1.jpg

Interchange Mýtna:











Bridge object in km 1:










Estacade in km 7,155 – 8.798:










Interchange Tomášovce, the neighbouring section:


----------



## Nido

ChrisZwolle said:


> Am I reading it right that they plan to construct a 5 kilometer long bridge on R2 Kriváň – Mýtna?
> 
> https://www.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/nds-vyhlasila-sutaz-na-zhotovitela-useku-r2-krivan-mytna


there are two long bridges expected, but might be modified by constructor and part of the bridges can be replaced by enbankment, such enbankments are limited by biotopes/habitats and cannot be used for example from km 3.1 to 4.4, from km 4.5 to 5.6, or from km 6.3 to 7.2, so we can have there several 1+ km long bridges

Bridge 1 - objects 209-01 and 209-02 - from km 2.700 to 5.310 and from km 5.310 to 7.062, total length 4.4 km
Bridge 2 - object 210-00 - from km 7.155 to 8.798, total length 1.6 km


----------



## i15

progress on D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Dubná Skala (Žilina bypass) is visible on google earth:

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.194166,18.7036107,18078m/data=!3m1!1e3

tubes of 7,52km tunnel Višnové between Žilina and Vrútky will be connected soon, probably in September 2018


----------



## Ices77

It seems that construction works are in progress on all sections of Bratislava D4/R7 project. Photos from the end of the June are from Facebook project page. 

*D4 Jarovce - Ivanka North*
Construction works on the new bridge above the Danube





































*R7 Dunajská Lužná - Holice*:

Interchange Kvetoslavov:










Interchange Holice:










*D4 Ivanka North - Rača*

between Rača and Vajnory


----------



## Ices77

On Wednesday were officialy restarted boring works on the tunnel Čebrať of D1 Hubová - Ivachnová section, here is a official press release. New tunnel will be 3.65 km long, it is a prolongation of ca. 1.5 km compared to old project. The section, which will be also a bypass of town Ružomberok, should open to traffic in 2022. 


And NDS published a fresh visualisation of the section:


----------



## MichiH

Ices77 said:


> *On Wednesday* were officialy restarted boring works on the tunnel Čebrať of D1 Hubová - Ivachnová section, here is a official press release.





Ices77 said:


> Builders will be able to start work on the suspended parts of the motorway - including the Čebrať tunnel, immediately after an environmental impact assessment is finished at the *end of January*, assuming there are no appeals.


What's the reason for the six-months-delay? Have there been appeals?


----------



## Ices77

^^ Yes there were and were objected on the last day of the appeal period. As it is in press release, NDS incorporated 159 objections from the public to final EIA statement. Objections in the last days of appeal period are IMHO often pure speculations. 
Good thing is, that boring works are continuing.


----------



## i15

tunnel Prešov on D1 is also under construction since the end of July, length 2244m, deadline to finish 2021


----------



## Nido

Works on intersection Triblavina near Bratislava has been restarted, probably next week traffic will use narrowed 3+3 lanes to start widening of the higway in direction Bratislava - Trnava. 
In 2019 whole 3+3 should use widened profile in order to build first half of the underpass and widen direction Trnava - Bratislava, afterwards they will switch traffic and construction site to other half.

Should be opened by the end of 2020, and will be ready for 4+4 lanes configuration

https://www.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/m...slavy-ziskaju-dalsie-napojenie-na-dialnicu-d1


----------



## Ices77

i15 said:


> tunnel Prešov on D1 is also under construction since the end of July, length 2244m, deadline to finish 2021




Yeah, right, city of Prešov in upcoming years will be a place of motorway tunnel constructions, alltogether three are planned to bypass the city. Tunnel tubes breakthrough could be in Autumn next year? Herewith a tiny photo session, source is Facebook page of the project:


----------



## sponge_bob

Ices77 said:


> I guess you mean Via Carpatia, which in Slovakia corresponds to the expressway R4. It is almost completed in the nearness of two major eastern Slovakian cities, Košice and Prešov, with Košice big ring and Prešov northern bypass hot candidates for construction tender. Four remaining sections north from Prešov are to be constructed, if not from the reasons like AADT, then for sure for support of economy of this not really rich region. Then, my rough estimation is 2030, maybe later.


The R4 has an interesting status. The D1 D2 and to an extent the D3 are all parts of Core EU Corridors which are THE priority for transport investment until 2030. They qualify for Transport funding and Cohesion funding although perhaps the Bratislava region might lose Cohesion funding after 2020...but that is OK if you build the roads before then. 

The R4 is the main Slovak bit of a proposal named the Via Carpathia and Visegrad countries tried to get it core status in future plans, they failed in that much. The Via Carpathia is a planned high capacity route along the eastern border of the EU from NE Poland to at least Arad in W Romania . 

https://ec.europa.eu/commission/sit...es/budget-may2018-cef-regulation-annex_en.pdf

But it is now a _high priority sub core route project in Europe_. It is one of only 2 roads selected as "Pre-identified sections on the comprehensive network"(the other extends the Hungarian motorway network to the Bosnian border via east Croatia) and for progress in the period 2020-2027 ....which means finishing by 2030 or you lose the money.


----------



## i15

tunnel Višňové teaser 
northern tube: 125.65 m remaining
southern tube: 78.05 m remaining


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> The R4 is the main Slovak bit of a proposal named the Via Carpathia and Visegrad countries tried to get it core status in future plans, they failed in that much. The Via Carpathia is a planned high capacity route along the eastern border of the EU from NE Poland to at least Arad in W Romania .
> 
> But it is now a _high priority sub core route project in Europe_. It is one of only 2 roads selected as "Pre-identified sections on the comprehensive network" and for progress in the period 2020-2027 ....which means finishing by 2030 or you lose the money.


Any news about R2/R4 Kosice bypass? Was tendering started? Construction works were previously announced to begin in 2017...

Once this section would be u/c, about 50% of the Via Carpathia in Slovakia will be u/c or in service 

See map: https://www.ndsas.sk/uploads/media/4136ea55fff8f2bd5bcd2e2de07bdc1ce386c6f0.jpeg



btw: What's the status of the 1.1km R2 just south of D1? Is it u/c? Were constructions works also been started in December 2016 when D1 works began? Are both still expected to be opened by December 2019?


----------



## Ices77

sponge_bob said:


> The R4 has an interesting status. The D1 D2 and to an extent the D3 are all parts of Core EU Corridors which are THE priority for transport investment until 2030. They qualify for Transport funding and Cohesion funding although perhaps the Bratislava region might lose Cohesion funding after 2020...but that is OK if you build the roads before then.


Not quite exactly, man. As far as I know, Bratislavský kraj (Bratislava region) is about ten years, if not more, not entitled to any substantial EU constributions and is thus, together with Pražský kraj (Praha region) from the former EE countries regions the only regions, which are pure contributors to EU budget. 
Contributions from Cohesion fund are for sure a great thing, however, now constructed D4/R7 in Bratislava region is a private PPP project with concessionaire construction and perfromance and after completition state financed, so Eu contributions are minimal, if any, maybe in the phase of design, but even that I am not sure about it.
Then, Bratislava region accounts for ca. one quarter of the country GDP, although it forms about one seventh of the country population. 

It is not the only one state, or private financed motorway section in the country. About 40 kilometers of already completed R1 between Nitra and Hronský Beňadik were/are also private financed, purely state financing will at least get R3 Trdošín - Nižná, maybe other projets too.



sponge_bob said:


> The R4 is the main Slovak bit of a proposal named the Via Carpathia and Visegrad countries tried to get it core status in future plans, they failed in that much. The Via Carpathia is a planned high capacity route along the eastern border of the EU from NE Poland to at least Arad in W Romania .
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/commission/sit...es/budget-may2018-cef-regulation-annex_en.pdf
> 
> But it is now a _high priority sub core route project in Europe_. It is one of only 2 roads selected as "Pre-identified sections on the comprehensive network"(the other extends the Hungarian motorway network to the Bosnian border via east Croatia) and for progress in the period 2020-2027 ....which means finishing by 2030 or you lose the money.


Still, for Slovakia is the utmost priority the complete motorway connection of two most important cities, Bratislava and Košice. As it cocerns noŕthern connection D1, all sections, except for five, are completed, from these five are four under construction. 

If I am not mistaken, 2027 is the governemnt stated date of completition of R4, although this date is under criticism of opposition parties. For example official agreement between SK an PL ministers of transport about the place, where Polish S19 and Slovak R4 will meet, has been signed from our October discussion. 

When R4 belongs to priority financed corridors it is doubtless fine, from Prešov it is about seventy kilometers to the border. On the sections north of Prešov and north of Svidník, close to the common border, are the design approvals most advanced, so these will be probably constructed first, with Prešov bypass under construction and tendered and possible R4 Ladomírová - Hunkovce construction start in 2020.


----------



## i15

Yes it is time to redesign crash barriers. We are joking only because driver survived without any injuries and took the morning train to his hometown.



Another positive news, public tender announced today for* R2 Košice, Šaca – Košické Oľšany 2nd part* (connecting R4 and D1)

https://www.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/k...otovitela-useku-r2-kosice-saca-kosicke-olsany

14,262 km / 138,04 mil. eur.


----------



## Qwert

This safe design was used on intersection before the tunnel, but apparently noone has thought it might be useful also just outside the tunnel. hno: Instead of posting videos of this kind of accidents NDS should replace the dangerous barriers.

BTW, photo of the car after the accident: https://www.cas.sk/fotogaleria/7818...olutoval-slavko-dostal-mastnu-pokutu-video/2/


----------



## volodaaaa

Needless to say that the car ended up on wheels after several flips in the air.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Stupid is always lucky...


----------



## Kemo

I have a question regarding parking in Bratislava. Just to make sure and don't have my car towed 

If a find a "P" sign that doesn't say "Reserve", can I park my car somewhere in this approximate area and leave it for a few days?


----------



## Nido

Location selected on map is at the beginning of Old Town city part where many parking spots are residential, you can use those places which are not marked as Reserve if you find free spot.

You may try to look for places outside Old Town, there are no residential places, except single spot reservations, if you look at the map it is across Legionarska and Karadzicova streed behind the spot you selected as those are border streets of Old Town, for example here on Metodova and Cyrilova street:
MAP


----------



## Luki_SL

Motorway D1 section Hubová - Ivachnová will be finished in 2022. There will be 5 years delay :
https://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/22021182/stavba-d1-pri-ruzomberku-sa-omeska-o-pat-rokov.html


----------



## MichiH

^^ It was already announced one year ago.



Ices77 said:


> *Restart for Slovakia’s Čebrať tunnel and Hubova-to-Ivachnova D1 section*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> The newly estimated opening date of the section is 2022, five years late
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.worldhighways.com/catego...ra-tunnel-and-hubova-to-ivachnova-d1-section/
Click to expand...

No additional delay


----------



## Ices77

*Accidents statistics 2018*

Today Slovakian police announced accidents statistics for the whole last year. Although the number of fatalities, 229, what is about 42 per 1 million inhabitants is the second lowest number in the history, there is still much work to do in pedestrians safety, tunnel entrance barriers safety, as stated above, also drunk driving /rise in last three years/ for example. 

Five main reason for accidents were distract driving, speeding, wrong way driving, wrong drive on crossings, wrong backing up, not keeping the distance between vehicles. The worst month for accidents was August, the safest February, the worst weekday is Monday and the safest Thursday. 










See complete statistics here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ It's a trend that is observed across Europe. 

Full statistics: https://www.minv.sk/?tlacove-spravy...18-sposobili-soferi-s-nizkou-vodicskou-praxou


----------



## g.spinoza

Ices77 said:


> *Five *main reason for accidents were distract driving, speeding, wrong way driving, wrong drive on crossings, wrong backing up, not keeping the distance between vehicles.


These are six.


----------



## Ices77

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ It's a trend that is observed across Europe.
> 
> Full statistics: https://www.minv.sk/?tlacove-spravy...18-sposobili-soferi-s-nizkou-vodicskou-praxou


Yes, if it would depend on me, I would give these young guys at least five years testing period, after that evaluation and maybe another one, depending on the number of "bad points" for example.


----------



## Ices77

g.spinoza said:


> These are six.


OK then, six


----------



## BHT

Ministry of transport has just published summary of plans for 2019:

Blue: "We plan to start construction"
Red: "We will start tendering"


----------



## Ices77

*0*



BHT said:


> Ministry of transport has just published summary of plans for 2019:
> 
> Blue: "We plan to start construction"
> Red: "We will start tendering"


Nice summary, man. However section, which is IMHO crucial is missing, D1 Turany - Hubová. Sayings of officials some years ago were, that construction tender should start by the end of 2018. Sadly, it is not planned even in 2019...:nuts:


----------



## RipleyLV

What kind of works are planned for the segment - "D1 Bratislava-Triblavina"?


----------



## Don Alessandro

What is meant with the green bridge in Svrcinovec?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A wildlife crossing?


----------



## BHT

Don Alessandro said:


> What is meant with the green bridge in Svrcinovec?





ChrisZwolle said:


> A wildlife crossing?


Yup, it will be overpass for wild animals, which is to span all D3, I/11, railway and also potential R5 (but this is quite old info, so final design can be different). link



RipleyLV said:


> What kind of works are planned for the segment - "D1 Bratislava-Triblavina"?


 Widening from current 6 to 8 lanes betwen Zlaté Piesky and future Triblavina interchanges. https://ndsas.sk/uploads/documents/Rozšírenie D1 pre NRSR.pdf


However, listed plans are quite ambitios as many of them have neither approved funding nor finished preparing.


----------



## i15

Ices77 said:


> Nice summary, man. However section, which is IMHO crucial is missing, D1 Turany - Hubová. Sayings of officials some years ago were, that construction tender should start by the end of 2018. Sadly, it is not planned even in 2019...:nuts:


We can't have everything at once. It is good, that D1 Hubová - Ivachnová is under construction again after long change of project. Another major problem on the northern D1 will be re-tendering of tunnel Višňové (Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala), because current constructor is far behind the schedule and got in conflict with NDS, minister of transport and even the prime minister. D1 Turany - Hubová can wait


----------



## Nido

BHT said:


> Widening from current 6 to 8 lanes betwen Zlaté Piesky and future Triblavina interchanges. https://ndsas.sk/uploads/documents/Rozšírenie D1 pre NRSR.pdf.


This part is important for connecting D4 to D1, needs coordination with ongoing D4 construction to complete future D4xD1 interchange Ivanka-Sever. Widening will be actually to 8 lanes from future interchanges Ivanka-Sever to Triblavina, between Zlate Piesky and Ivanka-Sever it should be in configuration 3+3+3+3.

What makes it a bit more complicated is that D4 will go under D1, so plan is to lift up D1 and build underpasses, should look like this after completion, view is from future D4:
High resolution picture here: https://www.asb.sk/wp-content/uploa...y/dialnica_d1_bratislava_senec_foto/Viz_4.jpg


----------



## SKroads

new photos of section D1 Hricovske Podhradie - Lietavska Lucka 
http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D1_HP-LietavskaLucka.html


----------



## Kemo

Driving video from E75 route (I/11, D3, D1)






Slovakia starts at 1:46


----------



## i15

https://ww-w.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/nds-ukonci-zmluvu-so-zhotovitelom-visnoveho

SK government confirmed termination of the contract with the constructor of D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala (tunnel Višňové). New tender will be announced and motorway should be finished in 2023


----------



## hraby

12.03.2019 Bratislava Bypass D4/R7 - rebuilding of crossroad Prievoz in Bratislava:


----------



## Qwert

Nice short video of the most photogenic part of D1: https://vimeo.com/318971445/2b725b774e


----------



## bzbox

Hi Slovak colleagues, I have a question about roads 21, 77 and 68 around Prešov, Svidnik, Dukliansky priesmyk, Bardejov, Stará Ľubovňa and Mníšek nad Popradom. In how good (bad) condition are they, have anything change from Google Street view imaginery?


----------



## SKroads

new photos of section D1 Lietavska Lucka - Dubna skala 
http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D1_LLucka-Dubna_skala.html


----------



## keber

^^ it is just me or is construction of this part really slow? Also will tunnel Višnove really have three tubes (a service tube additional to traffic tubes)?


----------



## SKroads

^^ construction of section was stopped. Tunnel Visnove have 2 tubes (each for 2 lanes, 2x3.75 m) and one escape tunnel (diameter about 3m).


----------



## sponge_bob

SKroads said:


> ^^ construction of section was stopped. Tunnel Visnove have 2 tubes (each for 2 lanes, 2x3.75 m) and one escape tunnel (diameter about 3m).


The tunnels are bored but not lined and fitted out as I understand, before Salini were kicked off. There is €238m of EU Funding allocated as long as this project is in service by end 2023.


----------



## SKroads

^^ Secondary lining was not completed. Construction work completion was expected at the end of 2019. New competition starts at the end of this year (or at the start of next year).


Third tube will be not used as escape tunnel, but only as drainage gallery.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Poles kicked Salini off all their jobs there last week, same general reason as Slovakia.


----------



## hraby

sponge_bob said:


> The Poles kicked Salini off all their jobs


till now is it a very unreliable company.. but funny is, that same company in consortium with Slovak company Doprastav has started build 13 km long part of highway D3 Hodejovice – Trebon in Czech republic. controlling of his all activities at site should be provided cross-check by flying drone..


----------



## geogregor

sponge_bob said:


> The Poles kicked Salini off all their jobs there last week, same general reason as Slovakia.


All? I though only some...


----------



## sponge_bob

geogregor said:


> All? I though only some...


I thought all, but it might be all bar one on the S7 near Krakow where they have so far done absolutely nothing, and another Italian company might also keep one new contract at the Lithuanian border after they are kicked off all their other jobs (also for dicking around) shortly.


----------



## Eulanthe

bzbox said:


> Hi Slovak colleagues, I have a question about roads 21, 77 and 68 around Prešov, Svidnik, Dukliansky priesmyk, Bardejov, Stará Ľubovňa and Mníšek nad Popradom. In how good (bad) condition are they, have anything change from Google Street view imaginery?


I've been there two summers ago for a wonderfully quiet vacation, so take this with a pinch of salt:

I/21 is fine. The southern section (between the R4 and the roundabout with I-77) is almost completely empty these days, but with the speed limit being what it is, you don't notice the condition of the road. It looks worse than it is on Street View anyway. The northern section to the end of the R4 is perfectly fine.

South of Svidnik, it's fine, but there are sometimes problems with slow drivers, especially in the section around Šarišský Štiavnik. I don't remember if the road was renovated there, but I have a feeling that it was in better condition than on Street View. You can overtake in most places easily though.

I/77 from Svidnik to Bardejov is fine, just annoying with villages.

Can't help with I/68 I'm afraid, except the I/18 through Presov is in quite bad condition.



SKroads said:


> Third tube will be not used as escape tunnel, but only as drainage gallery.


That's surprising - if they were boring such a tube for drainage, couldn't they at least have made it for escape purposes as well?


----------



## keber

Eulanthe said:


> That's surprising - if they were boring such a tube for drainage, couldn't they at least have made it for escape purposes as well?


 You would need a bigger diameter and that would rise cost.

Also extra escape tube is not needed if you have two traffic tubes.


----------



## Eulanthe

keber said:


> You would need a bigger diameter and that would rise cost.


Would it really have to be so much bigger? The Mont Blanc tunnel has that under-road escape tunnel and it must be tiny in there. The Channel Tunnel service tunnel is only 4.8m in diameter, too.


----------



## keber

3.0 vs 4.8 m tube diameter v equals 60% larger diameter and 230% larger profile, that means about twice the cost in good ground and three or more times the cost in bad ground.


----------



## madskillz

i15 said:


> finally, some contracts were signed:
> *
> R2 Mýtna - Tomášovce* - construction period 2 years https://ww-w.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/...-je-podpisana-zhotovitel-moze-zacat-s-pracami
> *R4 Prešov west - Prešov North* - construction period 3,67 years https://ww-w.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/severny-obchvat-presova-sa-zacne-stavat-koncom-jula


Still nothing with R3 Tvrdošín - Nižná nad Oravou?


----------



## i15

^^ no, this section will set an unbreakable record of the longest delay per 1 km


----------



## hraby

05.08.2019 D4/R7:


----------



## hraby

D4/R7 roundel Pristavna/Slovnaftska:


----------



## SKroads

new photos of section D1 Hubova - Ivachnova
http://www.dialnica.info/dialnice/D1_Hubova-Ivachnova.html


----------



## roaddor

What are the plans of Slovakia to build the expressway R3 in the next 6-7 years? I am interested in the shortest possible 2x2 way from Budapest to Krakow on a larger scale.


----------



## BHT

This year the construction of Tvrdošín - Nižná section will start, with opening scheduled for 2021/2022. Construction of remaining section Nižná - Sedliacka Dubová is estimated in 2023 - 2026.
There are no other plans for now, the whole expressway won't be completed earlien than in 2040s. However, with short exception of Martin bypass, R3 will be only in 1x1 configuration.


----------



## yoggy52

There is also southern part of R3 that you forgot. At the moment there are exactly zero sections built on this part.

But there is one promising section with bypass of city Krupina, that should be done in 2024, but i am not very optimistic in this case, change it to "could" :cheers:

You can see all optimistic expected opening dates for sections on R3 here:
http://cesty.ineko.sk/data/useky=ta...zov,1,5,31,41,21,23,91g,105&sort=zaciatok,asc

In 6-7 years timeframe the shortest route Budapest-Krakow using highways will be via Zilina, Bratislava, Gyor or Rzeszow, Kosice, Miskolc... But on the both routes there will be some sections missing and some will be only 1x2 during that given timeframe.


----------



## BHT

I didn't forget, I just didn't mention it as nothing will be done on southern R3 in following 6-7 years. Completion of Krupina bypass by 2024 is totally unreal - the section doesn't have all the necessary documentation (is there even EIA completed?) and since it's not a priority, I wouldn't expect any miracle to happen and construction to start in 2022.


----------



## roaddor

Alright, thanks to both of you. So it will be merely a two lane road. The speed 90km/h?


----------



## yoggy52

Usually we have 100km/h on 1x2 D/RC. But there can be lower limit on the intersections etc.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is the proposed Bratislava-Krakow route D1+D3 or D1+R3 inside SK?


----------



## MichiH

^^ The fastest route is via D2


----------



## i15

in 2-3 years, driving time through Nowy Targ - Poprad - Košice - Miskolc may by similar to the E77


----------



## Qwert

sponge_bob said:


> Is the proposed Bratislava-Krakow route D1+D3 or D1+R3 inside SK?


The main connection of Bratislava with Poland (not only with Krakow) is supposed to be D3/S1. However this will not be the optimal connection of Bratislava and Krakow until S52 between Bielsko-Biala and Krakow gets build.

Northern R3 although formally expressway is supposed to be rather high quality national road than real expressway. It will be only 2x1 while D3 will be 2x2 except the last section before the border. (Even R4/S19 in the far east will be probably better road than R3.) There is actually not planned continuation of R3 in Poland.

On the other hand when S7 near Rabka - Zdrój and D1 bypass of Žilina will be opened and as more and more sections of R3 and will get built, for the time being R3/S7 could be the fastest connection until S52 is completed.


----------



## belerophon

Well it depends. The question was about the shortest 2x2 connection. So i would compare routes who will be 2x2 (or almost) any time soon. That will be a western and an eastern one. The western will be Krakow-Bielsko-Biala (directly until s52 gets built), -Zilina-Bratislava-Budapest. RIght now Google accounts it for 6h40min 

Almost the same time is measured for going through Czechia. But if slovakian D3 gets built that will change to the better. The Bypass of Bratislava will make it less crowded also. It is possible to shorten it on non 2x2 pieces of course. If this makes sense was not questioned. Bratislava is far to the east, but if it was only about time it would be E77 of course (5h 48min), alsmost no 2x2. R4 won't help yet, hungarian M1 isoften overcrowded and in ever worsening state, wont be upgraded soon. But R4 must reach close to Komarno or at least Velky Meder to be an alternative for a part at least. 

the eastern route is also promising. Right now Krakow-Nowy Targ-Poprad-Presov-KLosice-Miskolc-Budapest accounts for 6h 22m. (Via Novy Sacz is slightly shorter and faster yet). Also work is in progress on polish S7, Bypass of Presov, and in hungary of course. So it will get even faster. All in all its less crowded also. For me thats the winner for the next future. I cant cant see the positions changing.


----------



## Qwert

To make it simple, in case of Budapest - Krakow route it nowadays doesn't make much sense to stick forcibly to as much 2x2 as possible, because that means 250 km detour via Czech Republic on quite busy motorways (let's ignore the 15 km of 2x1 M15).

First option is still the shortest E77 Budapest - Krakow route with shortest travel time, but also lowest comfort as it includes minimum of 2x2. Trucks and buses will probably continue to use this route for long time as they pay kilometre based toll.

For cars there is even now relatively feasible option to drive via Košice, Prešov and Poprad. Is is "only" 120 km detour compared to E77 and it takes about 30 minutes longer, while being more comfortable with majority of route being 2x2.

In 2023 there will be continuous motorway Budapest - Košice - Prešov - Poprad and continuous 2x2 DK7/S7 from Krakow until south of Rabka-Zdroj. That means there will be only about 75-80 km of 2x1 between Poprad and Rabka-Zdroj. Travel time could be even slightly shorter than on E77.

It will take longer time to complete Slovak D3 and even longer time to complete Polish S52, so the western route via Bratislava, D1, D3, S1 and S52 will not be an option for at least 10 more years.


----------



## i15

in 2023, S7 from Rabka to Nowy Targ should be finished as well, reducing 2 lane section to just 60 kilometers

https://gazetakrakowska.pl/zakopian...budowe-drogi-zdjecia-wizualizacje/ar/13506267

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/49....9.3709765,20.1112703,10.13z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These issues are reminiscent of Western Europe during the 1980s, when several major north-south routes we now take for granted weren't built yet. Such as E25 in Belgium and large sections of A20, A31 and A71-A75 in France. Not to mention Spain and Portugal which didn't have many motorways before 1990.


----------



## Spookvlieger

I recently drove the E50 from Praha to Poprad. Overall I guess there is around 200km of missing highways starting just afther Brno. That 200km takes almost twice the time the other 350km takes to drive. The longest part is in Česko but Incredible conjestion at any time of the day everywhere there is no 2X2 road. Road condition however is in general good to very good. Does seem to have drainage problems during intense rainfall.

How long untill the mayor bypass through the hills around Zilina is complete?
I also noticed construction around Zuromberok. There is a lot of tunneling to be done. The project seems massive.
Will there also be tunneling underneath Korbelka?

last question: Will they downgrade the ringroad to an avenue in Zilina once the bypas is complete?


----------



## BHT

joshsam said:


> How long untill the mayor bypass through the hills around Zilina is complete?


Section Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka will open next year. Following part to Dubná Skala, including Višňové tunnel, _is supposed_ to be completed in 2023.


> Will there also be tunneling underneath Korbelka?


Yes, there will be two tunnels on this section - Korbeľka (5,87 km) and Havran (2,82 km).


> last question: Will they downgrade the ringroad to an avenue in Zilina once the bypas is complete?


What ringroad do you mean? Road I/60 already has status of streets/avenues in the city.


----------



## yoggy52

On the bypasses of cities Zilina and Ruzomberok we are facing "big" problems. I will not go into details as it not so important. These bypasses should had been already opened, but I am not sure if both will be opened till 2022, because of ongoing problems.

Korbelka is planned as the last remaining section on D1 on route Bratislava - Kosice. It will cost a lot and in my opinion we should spend these money to the others regions, where is good infrastructure missing.


----------



## Kemo

Qwert said:


> There is actually not planned continuation of R3 in Poland.


Formally not...
But the new interchange near Rabka-Zdrój was designed with this continuation in mind. And a corridor for a new road is reserved.



dawid24 said:


>


----------



## MichiH

BHT said:


> R2 Kriváň - Mýtna: construction is to start on 1 August [article]
> R2 Mýtna - Tomášovce: close to be started


The project page for the 2nd section indicates the construction period from August 2019 to August 2021. The contract was signed on 23th July and it was announced that works will begin in the "next few days". OSM indicates the 13.5km being u/c: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/48.4301/19.5806

The first section (9.1km) is still indicated being in tender procedure. OSM does not yet show it (being u/c): https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/48.5018/19.4889

Can we assume that the 13.5km section is u/c and that construction works for the 9.1km section should be started soon?


----------



## Qwert

Kemo said:


> Formally not...
> But the new interchange near Rabka-Zdrój was designed with this continuation in mind. And a corridor for a new road is reserved.


That's good news.  But wouldn't it be cheaper to build an S road rather between Chyzne and Nowy Targ? The terrain is easier there, although it would be a bit detour compared to Chyzne - Rabka.



MichiH said:


> The project page for the 2nd section indicates the construction period from August 2019 to August 2021. The contract was signed on 23th July and it was announced that works will begin in the "next few days". OSM indicates the 13.5km being u/c: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/48.4301/19.5806
> 
> The first section (9.1km) is still indicated being in tender procedure. OSM does not yet show it (being u/c): https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/48.5018/19.4889
> 
> Can we assume that the 13.5km section is u/c and that construction works for the 9.1km section should be started soon?


R2 Kriváň - Mýtna (9.1 km) - the contract has not been signed yet, due to appeal by unsuccessful competitor. NDS says if there would be no further appeals, it could be signed and construction could start in October or November. 

https://www.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/v-juli-sa-zacne-stavat-usek-r2-mytna-lovinobana-tomasovce


R2 Mýtna - Tomášovce (13.5 km) - contract was signed in July. Some preliminary works may probably have already started in August. We may consider it U/C, although currently they are probably only removing the topsoil at best.

https://spravy.pravda.sk/ekonomika/clanok/520070-o-dva-roky-pribudne-na-r2-dalsi-13-5-km-usek/


----------



## Kemo

Qwert said:


> That's good news.  But wouldn't it be cheaper to build an S road rather between Chyzne and Nowy Targ? The terrain is easier there, although it would be a bit detour compared to Chyzne - Rabka.


It definitely would, especially that Poland is building an "undercover" motorway to Nowy Targ anyway.

Someone posted this concept map several years ago, but I have no idea what is the source.









Here is the "motoway" to Nowy Targ which will be built soon:


----------



## Qwert

An S road between Nowy Targ and Slovak border near Suchá Hora that's less than 20 km of road in easy terrain. Trstená - Suchá Hora is about 12 km also in quite easy terrain. Little obstacle might be the bypass of Trstená is not prepared for such connection, but that is nothing serious. From Slovak point of view this would improve also connection of Orava region to Zakopané and Nowy Targ, which are quite popular local destinations. Such routing would be a win-win situation for everybody.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The D4/R7 interchange on this August 2019 imagery:


----------



## Qwert

^^The D4/R7 interchange from drone:










R7









Interchange R7-I/63









Danube bridge

















Ecoduct









Newly opened feeder of D4 which is also bypass of municipality Most pri Bratislave









Source: https://tlacovespravy.sme.sk/c/22226218/cesta-do-bratislavy-sa-coskoro-skrati-na-polovicu.html


----------



## Qwert

Photos form the inside of double tube 2.2 km long tunnel Prešov (D1 - western bypass of Prešov):


































Source: https://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/2222...esova-betonuju-s-dvojmesacnym-predstihom.html


----------



## Qwert

Slovakia is going to test 140 km/h speed limit on approximately 40 km long section of eastern D1 between Poprad and tunnel Branisko.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/49....49.0390329,20.4713109,11.5z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0


----------



## SRC_100

^^
What`s the purpose?


----------



## satanism

I don't see many possible purposes except implementing 140km/h speed limit on motorways....


----------



## hraby

bingo..


----------



## SRC_100

^^
^^
It's obvious. I rather expect more detailed answer.


----------



## hraby

SRC_100 said:


> I rather expect more detailed answer.


Purpose of this decision has been study drivers behavior, when speed limit is higher that general allowed 130km/h. The Ministry of Transport and Construction during whole October 2019 testing the speed limit of 140km/h on the section of the D1 motorway Poprad, east - Beharovce.


----------



## yoggy52

Behaviour will do not change as everyone drives there at 150km/h already.


----------



## Qwert

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> ^^
> It's obvious. I rather expect more detailed answer.


In the future the 140 km/h speed limit may spread to more sections, but I don't think it will become general speed limit.



yoggy52 said:


> Behaviour will do not change as everyone drives there at 150km/h already.


Not everyone. I am not familiar with everyday traffic at this particular stretch, but I drive regularly on motorways and majority of traffic doesn't even come close to 130 km/h. There is plenty of people driving with consumption in mind, trucks and buses. There is another big group of people, who drive around 130 km/h (or 140 on speedometer). There is much smaller group of people who speed. Plenty of them drive +10 or +20, not much people drive more than 150 km/h, although they are the most visible.

Therefore it makes sense to test 140 km/h speed limit on this not particularity busy stretch to see how people will behave.


----------



## yoggy52

Thats the reason why this section was choosen and not another... (due to low traffic and everyone is speeding already.)

On the west of the country highways are "crowded".. But, on the east where is low traffic, drivers are not afraid to speed up "a little". I can see this behaviour change when I drive from Bratislava to Presov.

It is not so long when 160km/h limit was proposed for some highways. 140km/h is low to test something as it is not even 10% increase. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Many countries have raised their speed limits, mostly to legalize an already existing situation. In practice the average speed is likely closer to 130 than 140, but it brings it more in line with the V85 value (the speed that 85% of motorists do not exceed). The speed limit ought to be near the V85 in free-flow conditions, if environmentally possible.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

yoggy52 said:


> From where you got number 119?


As I mentioned, Slovak Wikipedia: https://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rýchlostná_cesta_R4_(Slovensko)

Apparently it is counted from the Polish border south. 

But does exit #29 makes sense in either direction? When counting the mileage from the Hungarian border, this exit would be closer to #25. Maybe they count it up from Prešov to the south?


----------



## yoggy52

But this interchange is on the R2 section (not R4), majority of sections on R2 were not built yet. Number 29 is about right, as we still dont know how many we will need.

https://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rýchlostná_cesta_R2_(Slovensko)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

At first I thought it was R2 too, but the signs in the video show R4.


----------



## bzbox

Also no sign (UA) for Užgorod?

What is now better decision for traveling north from Hungary to Prešov, staying on PR3 as before, or turn right on road 19 and enter R2/R4 before Košické Oľšany?


----------



## yoggy52

DEL


----------



## yoggy52

bzbox said:


> Also no sign (UA) for Užgorod?
> 
> What is now better decision for traveling north from Hungary to Prešov, staying on PR3 as before, or turn right on road 19 and enter R2/R4 before Košické Oľšany?


For now Budimir - Bidovce doesnt resolve driving from Presov to Hungary and otherwise, we have to wait for next section R2/R4 Košice-juh - Košické Oľšany to fulfill its full potential. Staying on PR3 is best option for now.


----------



## Nido

It makes sense if they count is as R4 from Hungarian border, current end of R4 is exit 14 Kosice-Juh (length of R4 build is about 14.2 km), another 14.3 km are needed to connect Kosice-Juh to newly opened Kosice-Vychod.


----------



## i15

video D1 Budimír - Bidovce: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlrFUxbMF4Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## i15

bzbox said:


> Also no sign (UA) for Užgorod?


there is a secret plan to annex Zakarpattia and re-connect it to Slovakia 




> What is now better decision for traveling north from Hungary to Prešov, staying on PR3 as before, or turn right on road 19 and enter R2/R4 before Košické Oľšany?


road 19 is worse, there are 3 intersections with traffic lights and only 3 lanes (2 uphill, 1 downhill)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A couple of remarks;

* nicely designed motorway
* great interchange D1/R4
* surprising that there are no farther cities on distance sign on D1 west than Prešov. Žilina is added after the R4 interchange going west (north)
* distance sign on R4 doesn't have any destinations for R4 towards Hungary. Only Rožňava. Miskolc is signed via the old route.
* taper exit from D1 to R4 looks tricky. There is no signage indicating there are two exit lanes. 
* other direction, there are two exit lanes on the signage from R4 to D1 east, but only one exit lane in reality. Did they switch these designs by accident?
* also: there are two exit lanes on the signage at Košice-Sever, but only one exit lane. The second lane only begins after the split.
* Rozhanovce interchange doesn't have an exit number. Is this common for Slovak motorway-to-motorway interchanges?
* Exit Budimír is now Košice-Sever


----------



## yoggy52

i15 said:


> there is a secret plan to annex Zakarpattia and re-connect it to Slovakia


psst mate:lol:



ChrisZwolle said:


> * surprising that there are no farther cities on distance sign on D1 west than Prešov. Žilina is added after the R4 interchange going west (north)


I think signage will be changed when first part of Presov bypass will be completed.


----------



## SKroads

photos of section D3 Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec by Národná diaľničná spoločnosť 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1846824208967917&type=3


----------



## sponge_bob

After finally booting incompetent Italian companies off a pile of projects last year the Poles restarted these projects with new contractors, even finishing one off before Christmas. 

What is the story with restarting the Visnove tunnel right now, is a new contractor nearly appointed or what.???


----------



## SKroads

^^Plan to signature of the contract with new contractor is on December 30, 2020. 

I expect signature in the middle of 2021 or later.


----------



## i15

https://ww-w.ndsas.sk/press/spravy/podpisali-sme-zmluvu-so-zhotovitelom-useku-r2-krivan-mytna

R2 Kriváň - Mýtna, contract signed
232 146 454,18 EUR before VAT
to be finished in 2024


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This includes a 5 kilometer long bridge if Google Translate works properly?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Yes, it works properly


----------



## Remi55

Is there any new road D or R class being opened this year in SK? 

Somehow I get lost on the planned shedules :-D


----------



## MichiH

^^ About 70km should be opened this year. Click on the link below....


----------



## Nido

two sections of R7 (from Ketelec to Holice) should be opened end of March/beginning of April. Short part of D4 would be opened too, to connect opened parts of R7 to existing roads, otherwise it would be unusable (from Ketelec to intersection Rovinka where it will connect to existing I/63 road).

all other parts of D4 and R7 will probably be opened next year


----------



## Qwert

Madness continues...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are trucks parked on D2 north of Bratislava? Maybe on the shoulder or the right lane? To avoid getting Bratislava blocked.


----------



## volodaaaa

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are trucks parked on D2 north of Bratislava? Maybe on the shoulder or the right lane? To avoid getting Bratislava blocked.


Exactly.


----------



## Qwert

Situation seems to slightly improve. Hungary opened additional border crossing Šahy - Drégelypalánk, but it is not enough. It would be helpful to open also Bratislava - Rajka national road and Komárno - Komárom and of course speed up the border checks. Hungarian government hugely underestimated the situation.


----------



## SKroads

new photos of feeder Zilina, interchange D1 Zilina,south
http://dialnica.info/dialnice/D1_LLucka-Dubna_skala.html


----------



## Kemo

I have a question 



> Od 1. apríla 2020 sú na území Slovenska stávajúce rýchlostné cesty v plnom profile označené značkou diaľnice a teda je na nich aj naďalej povolená maximálna povolená rýchlosť 130 km/h. Stávajúce rýchlostné cesty v polovičnom profile sú od 1. apríla 2020 označené novou značkou cesty pre motorové vozidlá, ktorá má štvorcový tvar, pri zachovaní doterajších rýchlostných obmedzení, najčastejšie 100 km/h mimo obce. Od 1. apríla 2020 sú však zo zákona bez náhrady vypustené ustanovenia týkajúce sa maximálnej povolenej rýchlosti na ceste pre motorové vozidlá resp. rýchlostnej ceste a preto pri jazde na takejto ceste, bez ďalšej miestnej úpravy platí mimo obce maximálna povolená rýchlosť 90 km/h a v obci 50 km/h.











Rýchlostná cesta – Wikipédia







sk.wikipedia.org





From what I understand, the "expressway" category has just been abolished, all full-profile "R" roads will be signed with the motorway sign, and the 1x2 "R" roads will be just "roads for motor vehicles".
Can somebody confirm?


----------



## Qwert

Kemo said:


> I have a question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rýchlostná cesta – Wikipédia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sk.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the "expressway" category has just been abolished, all full-profile "R" roads will be signed with the motorway sign, and the 1x2 "R" roads will be just "roads for motor vehicles".
> Can somebody confirm?


You are almost right.  There are two things mixed here.

Speaking about *traffic code*, there has never been the "expressway" category. There were and still are motorways and "roads for motor vehicles". The traffic regulations for both motorways and "roads for motor vehicles" were the same (the same restriction for some vehicles, the same speeds), so it was in fact quite useless to have these two categories. It was actually making things more complicated, because for example in case of 2x1 roads for motor vehicles there had to be sign at every crossing lowering the maximum speed (usually to 100 km/h), because otherwise general speed limit 130 km/h would apply (on 2x1 road). Starting from this April roads for motor vehicles have different traffic rules, they still have limited access, but general speed limit is just 90 km/h. Also new traffic signs for both motorway and road for motor vehicles were introduced.

The *road code* on the other hand still recognizes both motorways and expressways (rýchlostné cesty), but in different way. Until last month they were two separate road categories, starting from April they were reduced to just one road category - motorway, which has two construction variants - motorway (proper) and expressway.

This means there are still motorways D1-4 and expressways R1-8, but they are all considered (road code-wise) motorways. Motorways and expressway with two carriageways (2x2 and more) will have "motorway sign". 1x2 motorways and 1x2 expressways as well as some other roads will bear "road for motor vehicles sign".

It is a mess, but let's hope we are just in a transition period, after which all R-roads (R1-8) will be renamed to D-roads. Then the already obsolete expressway category will cease to exist like it did in Czech Republic.


The new German style motorway sign (set for replacing old road for motor vehicles sing on expressway R1):










New road for motor vehicles sign on 2x1 expressway:


----------



## Kemo

Qwert said:


> It is a mess, but let's hope we are just in a transition period, after which all R-roads (R1-8) will be renamed to D-roads. Then the already obsolete expressway category will cease to exist like it did in Czech Republic.


Well, Czechs are still sometimes building motorways and not signing them as such (lke I/11 near Trinec)




> 1x2 motorways and 1x2 expressways as well as some other roads will bear "road for motor vehicles sign".


What are the requirements? I mean, will all roads that do not allow bicycles, tractors, etc be signed?

(In Poland we use this)










I wonder when (and if ever) the stupid "expressway" category will cease to exist in Poland...


----------



## Qwert

Kemo said:


> Well, Czechs are still sometimes building motorways and not signing them as such (lke I/11 near Trinec)


After completion of I/68 Třanovice - Nebory, which is in fact extension of I/11 Třinec bypass, it would make sense to make the whole 2x2 Třanovice - Bystřice officially a motorway.



Kemo said:


> What are the requirements? I mean, will all roads that do not allow bicycles, tractors, etc be signed?
> 
> (In Poland we use this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when (and if ever) the stupid "expressway" category will cease to exist in Poland...


A road for motor vehicles can be used only by motor vehicles with maximum speed at least 60 km/h. No additional sign (except the sign road for motor vehicles itself) is needed as this requirement derives from law.

The sign "road for motor vehicles" can be used on any category of road (except motorways with two carriageways where "motorway" sign must be used). That means the sign you have posted would not be necessary in Slovakia (and it hasn't been in use also until now).


----------



## elot360

Qwert said:


> It is a mess, but let's hope we are just in a transition period, after which all R-roads (R1-8) will be renamed to D-roads.


Any ideas on which number the R1 would be renamed?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think it would be D5, D6, D7, etc.


----------



## yoggy52

It is not known yet. But in my opinion R-roads will be Dxx, also long R-roads will be splited into many parts e.g. R3 will be splited into D31 - nothern part, D32 - central part and D33 - southern part etc.


----------



## BHT

In 2014, a concept of new road numbering was prepared, according to which there should be 25 motorways. However, I have no idea how up to date it is:


> Tabuľka 6: Trasovanie a číslovanie diaľnic
> Číslo Názov Popis trasy
> D 1 Bratislavský okruh súčasná trasa D4
> D 2 Západná diaľnica Čunovo, št. hr. – Bratislava – Brodské, št. hr. (TEN-T koridor Orient/Východné stredozemie)
> D 3 Považská diaľnica, Kysucká diaľnica Bratislava (D1) – Trnava – Trenčín – Žilina – Čadca – Skalité, št. hr. (TEN-T koridor Balt – Jadran)
> D 4 Južná diaľnica Trnava (D3) – Nitra – Žiar nad Hronom – Zvolen – Lučenec – Košické Oľšany (D8)
> D 6 Hornonitrianska diaľnica Trenčín (D3) – Prievidza – pripojenie D4 alebo D9
> D 7 Zlínska diaľnica Lysá pod Makytou, št. hr. – Púchov – Beluša (D3) (TEN-T koridor Rýn – Dunaj, česká vetva)
> D 8 Severná diaľnica, Východná diaľnica Hričovské Podhradie (D3) – Martin – Ružomberok – Poprad – Prešov – Budimír – Michalovce – Vyšné Nemecké, št. hr. (TEN-T koridor Rýn – Dunaj, hlavná vetva)
> D 9 Turčianska diaľnica Žiar nad Hronom (D4) – Martin (D8)
> D 10 Hontianska diaľnica alebo Tekovská diaľnica uvažované dva varianty: Šahy, št. hr. – Krupina – Zvolen (D4) alebo Šahy, št. hr. – Levice – Hronský Beňadik (D4)
> D 11 Nízkotatranská diaľnica Zvolen (D4) – Banská Bystrica – Ružomberok (D8)
> D 12 Oravská diaľnica Ružomberok/Hubová (D8) – Dolný Kubín – Trstená, št. hr.
> D 13 Abovská diaľnica Milhosť, št. hr. – Košice-juh (D4)
> D 14 Šarišská diaľnica Prešov (D8) – Svidník – Vyšný Komárnik, št. hr.
> D 20 Bratislavská mestská diaľnica Pečňa (D2) – Prievoz (D23) – Trnávka (D22) – Ivanka (D1, D3)
> D 21 Malokarpatská diaľnica Rača (D1) – Pezinok
> D 22 Privádzač Trnávka Trnávka (D20) – Most pri Bratislave (D1, D4)
> D 23 Podunajská diaľnica, Ipeľská diaľnica Bratislava (D20) – Dunajská Streda – Nové Zámky – Lučenec (D4)
> D 27 Trnavská spojka Sereď (D4) – Trnava (po budúcom vyčlenení z D4)
> D 28 Privádzač Nitra Nitra-západ (D4) – Nitra-sever
> D 29 Ponitrianska diaľnica Komárno – Nové Zámky (D23) – Nitra (D4) – Bánovce n. B. (D6)
> D 31 Odbočka Svrčinovec súčasná trasa R5
> D 32 Privádzač Lietavská Lúčka Lietavská Lúčka (D8) – Žilina
> D 33 Privádzač Zvolen Budča (D4) - Zvolen-Pustý hrad
> D 41 Privádzač Košice Juh Šaca (D4) – Košice-Červený Rak
> D 42 Privádzač Košice Sever Košice KDH – Budimír (D8)


----------



## Qwert

BHT said:


> In 2014, a concept of new road numbering was prepared, according to which there should be 25 motorways. However, I have no idea how up to date it is:


I hope this concept will undergo substantial revision. What I especially don't like is cutting D1, which in reality is (will be) continous motorway, into three separate numbers (D20, D3 and D8). On the other hand I'm supporter of merging R1 and eastern R2 into one motorway, which could be achieved not only by renumbering but also physically as their interchange is yet to be build.

There is currently no definitive conclusion on how to renumber the network. One of the targets is to avoid confusing merging and subsequent splitting of different motorways (like R3 which is in fact three separate expressways divided by common section with D1 and R1). Another target is to differ the numbering of main and complementary motorways (so for example northern bypass of Nitra won't have awkward name R1a)


----------



## Sponsor

I see that diaľnice signs were implemented earlier, here is September 2019. The posted one is blue though. Unfortunately the car symbol appeared on directional sign









Also here and no car symbol anymore and it's even older cause from 2018.


----------



## Qwert

These changes were of course planned for some time so these newest 2x2 sections of R2 were already equipped with the motorway sign, pretty much using a "loophole" in law because technically 2x2 expressway met motorway standards also before April 1. The new design of "motorway" sign could not been used because it was officially introduced just this month.

More awkward is the old style signs were placed also on R7 which is only to be opened.


----------



## Sponsor

I liked the old version more. It emphasised the significance of motorway cause it was bigger. The german version looks weird, oridinary and distorted.
I'd only change the color.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The concessionaire of D4 around Bratislava is accused of having used waste as an embankment filling material near Jarovce. And it will be audited if this has been done elsewhere as well.



TLAČOVÉ SPRÁVY


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼 
Authorities should not make any problems o contractor, because it is environment-friendly action


----------



## Qwert

SRC_100 said:


> 🔼 🔼
> Authorities should not make any problems o contractor, because it is environment-friendly action


Not really. They put there construction waste full of asbestos. Because they were pretending it is not construction waste, they of course didn't take any precautions necessary when disposing asbestos. Who knows how many people will have damaged health because of it. From some reason still nobody is prosecuted.

Another thing is using construction waste in embankments is of course not in line with the contract. So the result is whole affected section has to be demolished, the waste must be safely disposed and then it must be build again.


----------



## steve5

MarkSK said:


> D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka is also completed, but without the feeder to Žilina it's completely useless. NDS director Juraj Tlapa aims to complete it by the ends of this year if "financial efficiency" allows it (text). I've seen some pics from July, and I am not really holding my breath... next year is definitely possible, but good luck with this one.








 :: dialnice.info :: už 15 rokov o cestách aj necestách ::.. • Zobraziť album - Diaľničný privádzač D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Žilina


dialnice




www.dialnice.info


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> I would prefer to name bridges and tunnels after recognizable geographic features like rivers, mountains, settlements or other notable features, not persons, dates or generic names like 'Danube Bridge II' or something. Lužný most as you describe it would sound too generic for my taste (it could be any floodplain). Jarovce is the closest settlement and could be an appropriate name.


I must say I agree with this. Had the original design been implemented, there might have been a good excuse to name it after a person, but given the current design it's probably best to stick with the location, which in this case is Jarovce. If Jarovský most wins, it will actually just continue the pattern of naming Danube motorway bridges in Bratislava after the nearest location (since Prístavný most on D1 clears the river AND the harbour, and Most Lafranconi on D2 passes next to the dormitories of the same name).


----------



## VITORIA MAN

___


----------



## Krumpi

It's very unusual but this section will be completed on time, i.e. this year


----------



## elot360

Question to video makers, I read that having something on windscreen is illegal, then do you making your videos on your own risk or that's kind of myth?


----------



## MarkSK

elot360 said:


> Question to video makers, I read that having something on windscreen is illegal, then do you making your videos on your own risk or that's kind of myth?


Not in Slovakia as far as I know, dashcams or making videos on other devices is not illegal, under the condition they may not distract the driver nor obstruct his field of vision with the device or some other object. You can make videos both for personal and evidence purposes.


----------



## elot360

If I mount my smartphone ahead of passanger seat there should be no problem?


----------



## MarkSK

Passenger seat should be fine. We also mounted devices midway between the passenger's and the driver's seat and never had any problems.


----------



## elot360

I heard some "legends" so I hope my license plate will not make any difference 

Thanks for the answers


----------



## MacOlej

MarkSK said:


> For the D4 Danube bridge, transport minister Andrej Doležal initiated a playoff-style competition 2 weeks ago on Facebook (link) to name it.
> (...)
> So, what do you think?


You can't talk about naming competitions without mentioning the legendary Boaty McBoatface:








Boaty McBoatface wins poll to name polar research vessel


NERC chief has final say and faces dilemma between credibility of the organisation and burden of public opinion




www.theguardian.com


----------



## MarkSK

Some news regarding D1 section Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala including Višňové Tunnel.

NDS invited three consortiums for further dialogue in the currently running tender. These are:

1. Metrostav
2. Strabag, Doprastav, Váhostav - SK and TuCon
3. Skanska

The fourth consortium of Ferrovial-Budimex has been eliminated for not submitting required documentation when requested to do so. Denník E reports that this was mainly due to Ferrovial's HQ hit by coronavirus pandemic. Ferrovial-Budimex did not lodge an appeal against NDS's decision (text).

The tender's value is 260.9 million Euros excluding VAT for a construction time not exceeding 36 months. NDS aims to conclude the tender by the end of this year.

Source: Webnoviny: Úsek D1 s tunelom Višňové chcú dokončiť čo najskôr, diaľničiari vyzvú k dialógu tri združenia


----------



## steve5

Photo galleries on Národná diaľničná spoločnosťs Facebook page:

D1, križovatka Triblavina | Facebook
D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka | Facebook
D3 Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec | Facebook
D1 Hubová - Ivachnová | Facebook
D1 Prešov, západ - Prešov, juh | Facebook
R4 Prešov - severný obchvat, I. etapa | Facebook
R2 Mýtna - Lovinobaňa, Tomášovce | Facebook


----------



## Qwert

The hard shoulder on Bridge Lafranconi on D2 in Bratislava (which has been the biggest bottleneck on D2) in direction to CZ was converted into a driving lane. In the opposite direction the hard shoulder was converted few years ago. Now the bridge is 2x3, the outer lanes are meant mostly for traffic which leaves motorway D2 right after the bridge.


















Mapy Google


Vyhľadanie miestnych firiem, zobrazenie máp a získanie trás jazdy v službe Mapy Google.




www.google.sk


----------



## steve5

D4 Ivanka pri Dunaji - Rača / Vajnory eastern bypass, July 2020:





Vajnory - Čierna Voda, 20.08.2020:





D1 Hubová - Čebrať tunnel/Hrboltová, 22.07.2020:





R4 in Veľký Šariš / Prešov northern bypass, 31.07.2020:


----------



## MarkSK

And we have a winner in the Facebook naming competition for the new D4 Danube bridge. It's Lužný most, winning with 69 % of the votes against Jarovský most. As mentioned in previous posts, the name refers to the environment the bridge traverses.

The definitive, official name is to be confirmed in borough council votes in Jarovce and Podunajské Biskupice (the boroughs the new bridge is passing through), followed by the Bratislava city council vote, so that legal procedures are adhered to.

Just a reminder: the actual Danube bridge is just 430 metres long, while the whole bridge complex reaches a length of 2935 m. From west to east, its parts are: the western approach over the Jarovce arm (785 m), bridge over the kayaking course (470 m), main Danube bridge (430 m), and the eastern approach over the Biskupice arm (1250 m).

Sources: bratislava.dnes24, webnoviny, Denník N


----------



## steve5

D3 Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec, August 2020:





































Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Nido

D1/D4 intersection, widening and reconstruction of D1 was not added to the PPP project and currently only bridges over D4 on D1 are under construction, being build next to the D1 and will be moved to their final position in autumn, probably in November. This will allow to complete D4 under D1, but intersection itself won't be usable for few more years, plan is to use ramps of intersection as bypasses during widening of D1 - planned completion in 2023.

more pics in this FB album: D1 Bratislava - Triblavina, most D1/D4 | Facebook


----------



## Nido

Recent flyover videos of D4:
intersection D4 - Cierna Voda 





intersection D4 - Raca


----------



## LegEnd

Nido said:


> Recent flyover videos of D4:
> intersection D4 - Cierna Voda


Is it just me that thinks this junction is more complicated than it needs to be? There is a movement where you need to cross the mainline twice when you come off on the correct side to begin with.


----------



## Nido

well, first question could be if the junction was really needed at all as there are 4 intersections on D4 in 5 kilometers, but while others are connecting important roads (Raca - connection of II/502 and current end of D4, Ivanka North - D1/D4, Ivanka West - connecting I/61), this is built to connect third class road III/1082.

if I am not mistaken, Vajnory, small city part of Bratislava demanded to have this connection to D4 as well as to have their future development zones connected to D4. Below scheme shows that second roundabout have connection to zone CEPIT, that is also why there is third tube on ecoduct being built. Also another development zone - Nemecka Dolina can be connected to the roundabout in future


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nido said:


> D1/D4 intersection, widening and reconstruction of D1 was not added to the PPP project and currently only bridges over D4 on D1 are under construction, being build next to the D1 and will be moved to their final position in autumn, probably in November. This will allow to complete D4 under D1, but intersection itself won't be usable for few more years, plan is to use ramps of intersection as bypasses during widening of D1 - planned completion in 2023.


Wait, what? The interchange is literally cut in two pieces by a strip along D1 according to December 2019 satellite images and those photos.

Did they just forgot this? What went wrong? D4 looks pretty advanced but the interchange won't be drivable until 2023? 😵


----------



## Nido

While there were some discussions in the past to include whole D1xD4 interchange into PPP project, final decision was to split the construction and parts of the interchange will be done as separate project outside PPP, divided into multiple tenders/constructions. Only thing NDS is building are those two bridges (SO 232-05), second phase is to built bypasses (those purple parts are showing how it is planned to use ramps as bypasses), but this is not even being tendered yet if I am not mistaken. Phase 3 is actual widening and reconstruction of D1, which can start once bypasses are done.

Blue parts should be part of the PPP, but ramps under D1 cannot be completed till bridges are done on D1 which will be done in phase 3. 
Red parts are outside PPP.
D4 (not present on the scheme below) can be completed next year without ramps as SO 232-05 should be completed by the end of 2020.
Grey lines show original plan of one bypass road to divert all traffic which was dismissed.

Estimate to finish all works is 2023.


----------



## steve5

D1 northern portal of Prešov tunnel, 30.07.2020:





D1 Hubová - Hrboltová, 20.08.2020:





R2 in Mýtna, 30.08.2020:





D1 bridge launching at southern portal of Prešov tunnel, 30.08.2020:





R4 northwestern bypass of Prešov, 09.09.2020:


----------



## Nido

Flyover video of D1xD4 interchange from this month:






Interchange Triblavina on D1 - 3 km away from D1xD4, photo from August 2020:










more in FB album of NDS: D1, križovatka Triblavina | Facebook


----------



## MarkSK

Just to confirm also here, new cross-border bridge to Hungary west of Komárno (Monostor Bridge / Most Monoštor) officially opened today and inaugurated to traffic shortly after 21:00. Aside from symbolic meanings, this means that heavy goods traffic does not have to take detours anymore, since the old bridge allowed only vehicles up to 20 tonnes. Of course, EC has to remind that this is a bridge 85% funded by the EU via CEF programme: Inauguration of the EU-funded bridge between Hungary and Slovakia 

Let's hope the Váh bridge east of Komárno can take the additional load, since it needs a major reconstruction and was recently outfitted with additional supports. Source: SME

Of course, a better solution would be to build a bypass of Komárno, which should start on the bridge. However it's still a few years away, with construction being anticipated in 2024 at earliest. Shame that this bridge's potential cannot be fully realized yet . Source: Aktuality

A few pics from the inauguration: SME


----------



## MarkSK

Some other news: the Ministry of Transport under new leadership along with Value for Money Dept. has presented a list of investment priorities. They divided it into three groups: Transport, TEN-T-CORE and Others (ranked according to "social priorities"), in descending order. It should be noted that this excludes any sections already under construction or being tendered, and a few selected sections are not rated.

Transport includes those sections where traffic exceeds 85% of capacity on existing roads. This includes remaining sections of D3, D1 Turany - Hubová, R4 Lipníky - Kapušany, I/66 between Poprad and Kežmarok and I/51 Levice bypass, reconstruction of 1323 km of 1st-class roads, as well as widening of D1 Senec - Trnava. The price tag is a whopping 4 billion euros, of which 1.2 billion is for D1 Turany - Hubová alone.

TEN-T-CORE includes D1 from Bidovce to Sobrance, R6 from Púchov to Czech border, R3 (I/66) Šahy bypass and North-South connection from D1 to the Hungarian border (either along existing R3 corridor or using alternative corridors). Price tag: about 3.4 billion euros.

And others are ranked according to "social priorities", which is composed of 90% weight from cost-benefit analysis and 10% weight from potential of lowering unemployment, normalized. You can check the list they made below but some observations: a lot of R2 sections, including Rožňava - Jablonov nad Turňou (incl. Soroška tunnel), scored below zero. D1 east of Sobrance also scored below zero. Others, including R3, R4 and R7, are bit of a mixed bag... some below zero, a few above, but still beaten by several 1st-class road projects.

As in other "priorities" I have seen over the years, a lot will depend on the available funds, and how close the Ministry will stick to this list (and political will), so I am not entirely convinced. One thing that deserves mention is that it correctly recognizes that 1st class roads require some major investments... SSC barely has enough funds to maintain existing roads, and major investments are very limited in that regards.

Here is the document presented yesterday: mindop.sk (table with priority sections on pages 39-42, excluded sections page 44, not rated page 45).


----------



## sponge_bob

I have a notion that document is an _early version_ of the 'Operational Plan' for EU funding from 2021 to 2027 and that select projects from that document will be in the actual plan later this year or early in 2021. I also suspect other EE countries will carry out a similar exercise and publish in the next few months,


----------



## steve5

D1 southwestern bypass of Prešov, 15.09.2020:





Most Monoštor, Komárno - Komárom













Komárom-Komárno Railway Bridge · Komárom, Duna sor 8, 2903 Hungary


★★★★★ · Bridge




www.google.com


----------



## Qwert

MarkSK said:


> Just to confirm also here, new cross-border bridge to Hungary west of Komárno (Monostor Bridge / Most Monoštor) officially opened today and inaugurated to traffic shortly after 21:00. Aside from symbolic meanings, this means that heavy goods traffic does not have to take detours anymore, since the old bridge allowed only vehicles up to 20 tonnes. Of course, EC has to remind that this is a bridge 85% funded by the EU via CEF programme: Inauguration of the EU-funded bridge between Hungary and Slovakia
> 
> Let's hope the Váh bridge east of Komárno can take the additional load, since it needs a major reconstruction and was recently outfitted with additional supports. Source: SME
> 
> Of course, a better solution would be to build a bypass of Komárno, which should start on the bridge. However it's still a few years away, with construction being anticipated in 2024 at earliest. Shame that this bridge's potential cannot be fully realized yet . Source: Aktuality
> 
> A few pics from the inauguration: SME


Bypass of Komárno is not easy project. Previous minister put pressure on shorter variant closer to the town which may be a bit cheaper (although still very expensive), but this variant will pretty much destroy local recreational area and also it has huge impact on the environment because it crosses protected areas. Locals are strongly against it and they are IMO right.

These were the originally considered variants. The blue one was chosen:









The blue variant was then elaborated into two subvariants, the differences are however only minor and both variants have strong impact on environmentally protected areas and recreational area right next to it (the long black coloured bridge is planned above them):









These problems could have been largely avoided, if the bridge to Hungary had been built east of Komárno.


----------



## MarkSK

I did read about that some time ago that the bypass is opposed due to passing right through a protected area. I have also read somewhere that building the Danube bridge east of Komárno would also have limited emissions impact on the city due to the prevailing winds... yeah, and since it's supposed to connect to upgraded I/64 between Komárno and Nitra (a north-south route) at some point in the future, it would also have been more logical. The only disadvantage would be I/63 traffic from the west, which would still pass through built-up areas.

But since the bridge is already built and operational, it's better to work with it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently the new bridge at Komárno is called the 'Monoštor Bridge'. What does it mean? I can't find a location like that in Google Earth except for a village in Serbia. What is its Hungarian name?









Mobility and transport


EC Transport Home page




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently the new bridge at Komárno is called the 'Monoštor Bridge'. What does it mean? I can't find a location like that in Google Earth except for a village in Serbia. What is its Hungarian name?


Monostori bridge, actually the very same. It' named by Fort Monostor, laying nearby.


----------



## MarkSK

Yup, it's named for nearby Monostor fortress on the Hungarian side, in the Komárom suburb of Koppánymonostor.


----------



## Qwert

MarkSK said:


> I did read about that some time ago that the bypass is opposed due to passing right through a protected area. I have also read somewhere that building the Danube of Komárno would also have limited emissions impact on the city due to the prevailing winds... yeah, and since it's supposed to connect to upgraded I/64 between Komárno and Nitra (a north-south route) at some point in the future, it would also have been more logical. The only disadvantage would be I/63 traffic from the west, which would still pass through built-up areas.
> 
> But since the bridge is already built and operational, it's better to work with it.


It seems it would be actually cheaper and much more environmentally friendly to build another Danube bridge east of Komárno instead of bypass of Komárno.


----------



## MarkSK

MarkSK said:


> I did read about that some time ago that the bypass is opposed due to passing right through a protected area. I have also read somewhere that building the Danube bridge east of Komárno would also have limited emissions impact on the city due to the prevailing winds... yeah, and since it's supposed to connect to upgraded I/64 between Komárno and Nitra (a north-south route) at some point in the future, it would also have been more logical. The only disadvantage would be I/63 traffic from the west, which would still pass through built-up areas.
> 
> But since the bridge is already built and operational, it's better to work with it.


----------



## Nido

another recent flyover videos:

Interchange Triblavina on D1:





D1xR7 interchange (or Bratislava - Nivy)


----------



## steve5

D3 Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec


----------



## Nido

Interchange Petrzalka D4 x I/2 and Danube bridge:


----------



## MarkSK

MY Žilina (part of SME) reports that D1 section Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka (11.3 km) should open on or around 15th December, with some "special" conditions. First, traffic above 3.5 tonnes should be banned from using the new section and will be expected to enter Žilina via D3 and Strážov junction, as is now. Second, it appears the feeder will be incomplete at first, as traffic entering/exiting the motorway will have to pass via a roundabout off Žilina's Metro store. Traffic restrictions should be lifted only once the next section, Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala, is opened as well (not earlier than 2023).

The full article on SME website is for subscribers only (link), but the full text has been reposted at dialnice.info forum (see here).

This section includes two major bridges at Hričovské Podhradie and Lietavská Lúčka, as well as two tunnels, Ovčiarsko (2.4 km) and Žilina (0.7 km).

As mentioned previously, the motorway section itself has been completed for some time now, but Lietavská Lúčka junction (part of the next section) and the feeder have had considerable delays, mainly due to mismanagement.

Map of the new section + feeder: 

OpenStreetMap

And one piece of news from elsewhere: construction of the next part of Brezno bypass, between roads II/529 and I/72, has been kicked off in a ceremonial act on Wednesday. Source: teraz.sk


----------



## Luki_SL

D1, Presov bypass construcion: 



__ https://www.facebook.com/1612452585738415/posts/2723919534591709


----------



## MarkSK

It appears that the dispute regarding the embankment on D4 near Jarovce is nearing its end. The main contractor, D4R7 Construction, has agreed on a detailed plan to fix the embankment and submitted it both to the Ministry of Transport and NDS. A study by the Slovak Technical University has confirmed that parts of the embankment do not comply with the valid technical standards.

It's the same embankment that was partly eroded in June after a heavy rainstorm, and works had been stopped previously after it was found to contain material of dubious quality, and traces of asbestos.

Source: webnoviny.sk


----------



## Nido

Another flyover video of D4, focusing mainly on two short D4 sections:
D4 - Bratislava South - BA Podunajske Biskupice (already opened)
D4 - BA Podunajske Biskupice - BA Vrakuna (around 3.5 km section finished, to be opened in coming weeks)


----------



## steve5

R4 northern bypass of Prešov, 21.09.2020:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1334326356906937



R4 in Veľký Šariš / Prešov northern bypass, October 2020:


----------



## MarkSK

Nido said:


> Another flyover video of D4, focusing mainly on two short D4 sections:
> D4 - Bratislava South - BA Podunajske Biskupice (already opened)
> D4 - BA Podunajske Biskupice - BA Vrakuna (around 3.5 km section finished, to be opened in coming weeks)


Opening of D4 section BA-Podunajské Biskupice - BA-Vrakuňa (between roads I/63 and II/572) in the coming weeks has now been confirmed, and administrative procedures are in progress. Exact date not yet known, but Hospodárske noviny claims it should be in early November. Police rejected opening on 1st November mainly due to current lockdown measures.

While welcome, this section alone won't achieve much, just a more direct connection from Most pri Bratislave and surrounding municipalities to the existing section ending between Podunajské Biskupice and Rovinka. It would be more useful in conjunction with R7 section BA-Nivy - BA-Juh (aka Prievoz-Ketelec), since that would enable a new route to bypass urban sections of I/63 _and_ II/572.

Source: Nový úsek obchvatu chcú spustiť už o týždeň


----------



## MarkSK

A little something that could have escaped attention: short stretches of motorway approaching D1xD3 interchange at Hričovské Podhradie are being expanded to provide a wider split ahead of the expected opening of D1 section Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka near the end of the year (after Christmas, according to the latest local news).

Apparently the need to do so at some point is not disputed, though the way NDS decided to do this is strange. Until the Višňové tunnel is completed, the new D1 section will handle local traffic at best, so the extra capacity will be an overkill for that time. There was also no tender, instead an amendment (12th!) to the contract for D1 section Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka has been signed for 8.5m EUR. The interchange is not even part of that section, it just sits next to it, and it appears even NDS is not completely sure if the amendment covers them from the legal point of view (!). 

Fulltext of the article at dialnice.info forum (original Denník N fulltext is for subscribers only): Južný obchvat Žiliny je najdrahší z celej D1 a znova sa predraží

A few recent photos from the new D1 section: dialnice.info album D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka


----------



## steve5

D4 Danube bridge / Lužný most, 2018 - 2020:


----------



## Nido

Short section of D4 will be opened this Sunday, this is 3.5 km long stretch between interchanges Podunajske Biskupice and Vrakuna adjacent to already opened part of D4. Further expansion of D4 can be expected in about two months, section from interchange Vrakuna to Bratislava - East (interchange with I/61 only), other sections of D4R7 will be done in 2021 (spring/summer? / expect D1/D4 interchange)



> V nedeľu bude otvorený ďalší úsek obchvatu Bratislavy | Transport.sk - online denník o doprave a logistike
> 
> 
> Spoločnosť D4R7, zhotoviteľ nultého obchvatu Bratislavy, dokončila ďalší úsek D4 medzi križovatkami Podunajské Biskupice a Vrakuňa. Vodiči ho dostanú do užívania v nedeľu (8. 11.). Nový úsek diaľnice D4 má dĺžku 3,5 kilometra, spája cesty I/63 a II/57. Začína sa ako jeden z výjazdov z križovatky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transport.sk


Construction update on D4R7 from October:


----------



## steve5

*D3 Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec, October 2020:*











































__ https://www.facebook.com/pomoc.na.dialnici/posts/2757449397905389


----------



## SRC_100

Is it true that the section of D3 motorway within the city of Cadca will be limited to 80 km/h?


----------



## steve5

*D1 Hubová - Ivachnová, October 2020:*
around Ružomberok-Hrboltová toward Ivachnová:








around Likavka toward Hubová:








around Lisková toward Hubová:








above railway line and Váh river in Lisková:








above Ivachnová:











__ https://www.facebook.com/pomoc.na.dialnici/posts/2760172094299786


----------



## PetkoK

SRC_100 said:


> Is it true that the section of D3 motorway within the city of Cadca will be limited to 80 km/h?


No it is not true... ;-) 
It will be 90 km/h as on all Slovak Motorways in buildup areas


----------



## Qwert

I have never heard D3 in Čadca should be (officially) motorway in built up area. Unless some curves don't allow 130 km/h or some noise issues, it should be normal 130 km/h motorway.


----------



## steve5

Nido said:


> D1/D4 intersection, widening and reconstruction of D1 was not added to the PPP project and currently only bridges over D4 on D1 are under construction, being build next to the D1 and will be moved to their final position in autumn, probably in November. This will allow to complete D4 under D1, but intersection itself won't be usable for few more years, plan is to use ramps of intersection as bypasses during widening of D1 - planned completion in 2023.
> 
> more pics in this FB album: D1 Bratislava - Triblavina, most D1/D4 | Facebook
> 
> View attachment 497195
> 
> View attachment 497207






















__ https://www.facebook.com/pomoc.na.dialnici/posts/2765452630438399






__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Attus

Sorry, I did not follow this thread carefully. D4 will be a ring road around Bratislava (actually a half ring, because west of city is the Austrian border), correct? D4 has already three sections, one south of Bratislava, around Jarovce, one that was opened eralier this year at Podunajske Biskupice, and one north of the city, nearby Devinska Nova Ves, right?
And this junction, D1×D4, is located northeast of the airport, a little bit east of the intersection D1×61, if I understand it correctly. Will this section of D4 connect to any existing section?


----------



## MarkSK

Attus said:


> Sorry, I did not follow this thread carefully. D4 will be a ring road around Bratislava (actually a half ring, because west of city is the Austrian border), correct? D4 has already three sections, one south of Bratislava, around Jarovce, one that was opened eralier this year at Podunajske Biskupice, and one north of the city, nearby Devinska Nova Ves, right?
> And this junction, D1×D4, is located northeast of the airport, a little bit east of the intersection D1×61, if I understand it correctly. Will this section of D4 connect to any existing section?


1. Yes, it's supposed to be a ring road around Bratislava, encircling the city from the south, east and north. 
2. Correct, three sections - 2 km at Jarovce, connecting D2 to Austrian A6, 8 km from interchange Bratislava-juh (D4×R7) to Vrakuňa opened this year, and 3 km (2 lanes only) near Devínska Nová Ves.
3. Yes, D1×D4 interchange (to be called Bratislava-východ) is kind of north-northeast of the airport, between the existing junction D1×I/61 and the soon to be opened Triblavina interchange. Not sure what do you mean by "connect to any existing section" - the section passing through the interchange should open in 2021, connecting to the already existing section near Podunajské Biskupice, but _without_ the direct connection to D1. As explained previously, it's because parts of the interchange involving reconstruction of D1 are in a separate contract that's been delayed, so the connection won't be ready until 2022 at earliest, perhaps 2023.


----------



## sponge_bob

Not forgetting that the 'missing' bit of that D4 would be an exceptionally long motorway tunnel, the longest under land in Europe leaving out some cut and cover urban motorways. It would be the longest bored one under land. 

Any joy getting the Italian Job, that other long tunnel in Visnove, back under construction?????


----------



## MarkSK

The missing bits of D4 are the tunnel under the Little Carpathians that should reach a length of almost 11 km, the connection to Austria north of Devínska Nová Ves + full profile of the existing bit there interchanging with D2. Length-wise, comparable tunnels like this would be Plabutschtunnel in Austria and Gran Sasso tunnel in Italy, both at 10 km.

Regarding Višňové tunnel: unfortunately it's the same old sh*t. There was an article a week ago published by Denník N detailing the condition - only one third of the length has complete tunnel lining, and geologists say the rest has been damaged by seeping water from the ceiling, the bottom has also been eroded in parts, and that the tunnel had not been conserved properly. In the meanwhile, NDS and the former contractors blame each other for causing this situation. As for the current tender, three firms - Skanska, Metrostav and consortium Doprastav, Strabag, Váhostav and TuCon - are to submit their bids by 14th December. So restart of construction in this year is out of question, and remember there still may be administrative delays. In addition, NDS decided to pay any additional costs arising from discovered faults during construction, since no contractor would take this risk. An opening before the end of 2023 is questionable, which means that no EU funds would be available.

Source (original fulltext for subscribers only): dialnice.info forum

And today's news from R3: NDS announced the winning bidder for the 4,4 km section Tvrdošín - Nižná nad Oravou (Tvrdošín bypass, half profile), which is Hochtief SK, Alpine Slovakia and Hydroekol Dolný Kubín. The contract value is about 62m EUR (!), financed from the state budget, construction time approximately 30 months. Contract signing is to take place in the 2nd half of December.

Source: NDS press release

This is the tender that had been dragging on for about 3 years, since the other bidder kept appealing after being excluded, and I would say this section had no preferential treatment.


----------



## Nido

D3 Cadca - Svrcinovec will be opened in December as planned, no exact day mentioned yet, earliest possible date seems to be December 16th - as adjacent section of D3 Svrcinovec - Skalite is closed till December 15th.










Finalization of the road in tunnel Presov, completed already in one of the tubes:




__ https://www.facebook.com/pomoc.na.dialnici/posts/2772158246434504


----------



## Nido

D4 Vrakuna - BA-East (interchange with I/61) nearing completion:






D4 BA-East - Raca, drone video near interchange Cierna Voda:


----------



## Luki_SL

D3, Cadca bypass, ready to be opened 





__ https://www.facebook.com/pomoc.na.dialnici/posts/2783485435301785



Photos/ Facebook :


----------



## steve5

D4 Lužný most (Danube bridge) - Jarovce:





D4 interchange Rača, May 2021:





R4 northern bypass of Prešov, 29.04.2021:





D1 Prešov south - Prešov west:





D4R7 construction progress, April 2021:


----------



## MarkSK

Last week, Minister of Transport Andrej Doležal presented the long-awaited Schedule for Road Construction (or plán výstavby ciest in Slovak, if anyone bothers looking it up), after being delayed twice. It attempts to present a schedule for construction of motorways, expressways and 1st class roads until 2028 based on a fixed yearly allocation at 0.8 % of real GDP (translating to about 800m EUR/year), instead of being scheduled ad-hoc to suit current political needs. Or in other words, what can available funds buy instead of promising new sections all over the place without the needed financial backing. It must be said, however, that this schedule is indicative (or non-binding), at the insistence of the Ministry of Finance... despite the collaboration with their Value for Money Dept.

Primary focus is to finish the sections already under construction or being in tender or advanced stage of planning, and the document does not promise any new sections until 2024/2025.

The sections already under construction that should be mostly finished by 2022/2023:

D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala (incl. Višnové tunnel)
D1 Hubová - Ivachnová
D1 Prešov-west - Prešov-south (should open this year)
D1 Triblavina junction
D1 Bratislava/Triblavina, D1/D4 interchange
D1 motorway feeder Lietavská Lúčka - Žilina, Stage 2 (opened this year)
D3 Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec (opened on 21st Dec 2020)
R2 Kriváň - Mýtna
R2 Mýtna - Tomášovce
R4 Prešov northern bypass, Stage 1 (Prešov-west to Prešov-north)
I/68 realignment at Plavnica
I/66 Brezno bypass, Stage 2, 1st section (from II/529 to I/72)
R3 Tvrdošín - Nižná
Remaining sections of D4/R7 being under concession

as well as running reconstructions of 1st class roads, tying-up of complete projects and dealing with unresolved issues from old projects.

The next part deals with sections where construction is not far away (being tendered or in advanced stage of planning). These are:

Reconstruction of selected sections of 1st class roads
D3 ecoduct at Svrčinovec
D3 motorway feeder at Kysucké Nové Mesto
R2 Košice-Šaca - Košické Oľšany, 2nd section (Košice-south to Košice-east)
I/75 Šaľa bypass
R4 Prešov northern bypass, Stage 2 (Prešov-north to Kapušany)
I/64 Prievidza bypass, Stage 1, 2nd construction

There ale also sections which are to be reassessed as in whether their construction warrants urgency, but are otherwise included in the plan as well. Included in this category are mainly projects in Bratislava Region, such as 8-laning of D1 between Bratislava and Senec, as well as twinning of the parallel I/61. The plan also counts with realignments of 1st class roads in Stropkov and Sabinov and with Holíč bypass, and yearly investment of 200m EUR between 2022 - 2026 for 1st class roads, including bridges.

Much of the yearly allocation would go to the sections already mentioned above. The sections which are to commence construction in 2024 or 2025 are ranked according to the highest economic benefit, as determined by the Ministries of Transport and Finance. These include:

I/51 Levice bypass
I/66 Huncovce - Kežmarok
D3 Žilina-Brodno - Kysucké Nové Mesto
D3 Oščadnica - Čadca-Bukov, 2nd profile
R4 Lipníky - Kapušany
I/66 Veľká Lomnica - Huncovce
D1 Turany - Hubová
D3 Kysucké Nové Mesto - Oščadnica
R1 Banská Bystrica - Slovenská Ľupča
D1 Blatné - Trnava (widening)
R3 (I/66) Šahy bypass
I/18 Nižný Hrabovec - Petrovce nad Laborcom, Stage 1 and I/74 Petrovce nad Laborcom - Strážske

Notably, the sections that did not make the cut are the majority of R2 (with one exception), and of course other sections that NDS promised to start construction of by 2025, all being delayed to 2028 or later. However, this may change should they get a higher priority, for example, or to replace one of the above projects that would not go ahead in the end.

Source: Fulltext of Denník N article "Prelomový plán výstavby ciest je vonku. Pozrite sa, kedy prídu na rad tie vaše" from 12.5.2021 at dialnice.info (original link is paywalled).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MarkSK said:


> R2 Košice-Šaca - Košické Oľšany, 2nd section (Košice-south to Košice-east)


This would also link up R4 from Hungary to D1 / R4 north, right?


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> This would also link up R4 from Hungary to D1 / R4 north, right?


That's correct. Tender for this section has been going on for about a year if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MarkSK

And also, not exactly infrastructure news, but still worth reporting here: there will be significant changes in the system of licence plates effective 1st March 2022, already signed to law.

The most significant change is that the plates will no longer be issued according to district, but in alphanumeric sequence. The current format XXNNNXX and sequence rules will be kept, starting from AA001AA. Any plates using district combinations will be skipped to avoid duplicity. This means that an assigned licence plate will stay on the vehicle, even if the owner and district change. However, the owner will also have the opportunity to transfer the licence plate to a new vehicle, and can keep it unassigned for up to one year. Vanity plates will continue to be issued, subject to existing limitations, and any remaining district plates on stock will also enter circulation.

Source: Je to definitívne! Zmeny pri EČV podpísala prezidentka, zmizne z nich okres from Pravda


----------



## MarkSK

Some news from the east: press reports Eurovia SK will most likely get the job for the southeastern bypass of Košice (or more correctly R2 Košice-Šaca - Košické Oľšany, 2nd section) for 159m EUR. However, this is not set in stone yet. And I am correcting my mistake from previous post: tender has actually been going on since late 2018.

A piece from the north: construction permit for Čebrať tunnel on D1 Hubová - Ivachnová has been received (not in force yet). This means that once it comes into force, work can begin on the western portal, and on boring of the remaining 400 metres.

And news related to D4R7 project: the new D4 Danube bridge, Lužný most, has successfully passed load tests, and bureaucratic procedures are underway for opening of several sections. These are: D4 Rusovce junction to Ketelec (Bratislava-juh) interchange, Čierna Voda junction to Rača junction, and R7 from Ketelec interchange to Slovnaftská junction. The route through the site of the D1/D4 interchange is expected later this year. However, problems remain at the embankment near Jarovce, where Ministry of Environment is yet to decide whether a new EIA assessment is necessary, and near Rača due to an illegal dump next to that junction (a company had already been appointed to resolve this issue, but has not started work yet). And apparently, the short bit of R7 to Prievoz (Nivy) interchange is also delayed due to pipeline bridge nearby. That means no direct connections to the other motorways for now.

Sources: Eurovia zrejme bude stavať obchvat Košíc. Vznikne súvislá diaľnica naprieč východom (Denník N), Stavba tunela Čebrať pri Ružomberku pokračuje (SME), Šiesty dunajský most pri Bratislave zvládol záťažové testy. Španieli ešte riešia jeho osvetlenie (HN) via dialnice.info forum (original articles are paywalled)


----------



## MarkSK

Signs are up on D4 between Bratislava-východ interchange and Rača junction - credit to user expwy at dialnice.info forum:





























More pics here


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are these 4-digit routes normally signed? I don't recall seeing them on photos before.


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are these 4-digit routes normally signed? I don't recall seeing them on photos before.


Those are 3rd class roads: it used to be extremely rare to see them signed, but since the numbering system of 3rd class roads was completely revised in 2015, they feature on new signage. The first digit indicates the region: 1 in Western, 2 in Central and 3 in Eastern Slovakia. Here is one I snapped up four years ago on R1 just off Vlčkovce:










And an attempted retrofit into existing Universal Grotesk sign I saw two years ago in Kežmarok:


----------



## RipleyLV

These signs look nicely designed. And it's great to see numbers for lower class roads added.


----------



## MarkSK

Today, ceremonial breakthrough of Bikoš tunnel on R4 Prešov-west to Prešov-north took place after almost a year of works. So far, construction progress seems to be good, and officials say opening in spring 2023 looks likely. They also said opening of D1 Prešov-west to Prešov-south should take place by October of this year, with an "open day" scheduled some time before that.

EDIT: Also current status for R4 section Prešov-north to Kapušany is that cost-benefit analysis is being updated, and will be put to tender only after it is revised and approved.

Image credit: TASR - František Iván










Source and some more photos: FOTO: Po necelom roku prerazili tunel Bikoš (teraz.sk)

EDIT: NDS press release


----------



## MarkSK

Just found a vid of D4 Lužný most from driver's perspective, taken last week in eastbound / anticlockwise direction, starting at Bratislava-Petržalka junction off Jarovce.






And the continuation - most of it shows the already opened part of D4, but it does offer a view of Bratislava-juh interchange, and construction progress at Rovinka rest area near the beginning.


----------



## PovilD

MarkSK said:


> And also, not exactly infrastructure news, but still worth reporting here: there will be significant changes in the system of licence plates effective 1st March 2022, already signed to law.
> 
> The most significant change is that the plates will no longer be issued according to district, but in alphanumeric sequence. The current format XXNNNXX and sequence rules will be kept, starting from AA001AA. Any plates using district combinations will be skipped to avoid duplicity. This means that an assigned licence plate will stay on the vehicle, even if the owner and district change. However, the owner will also have the opportunity to transfer the licence plate to a new vehicle, and can keep it unassigned for up to one year. Vanity plates will continue to be issued, subject to existing limitations, and any remaining district plates on stock will also enter circulation.
> 
> Source: Je to definitívne! Zmeny pri EČV podpísala prezidentka, zmizne z nich okres from Pravda


I wonder how many countries don't use regions in their license plates. I guess it's mostly microstates, don't know about even smaller countries.
Baltics are not using license plates dependent on the regions since collapse of USSR. Only Lithuania did so until 2004, and one letter was used according to the counties (we had 10 of them, now they are mostly used as "statistical regions").


----------



## g.spinoza

PovilD said:


> I wonder how many countries don't use regions in their license plates. I guess it's mostly microstates, don't know about even smaller countries.


Italy used to, but doesn't anymore since 1993.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> These signs look nicely designed. And it's great to see numbers for lower class roads added.


Old font was (at least, subjectively) worse than 80s Russian GOST sign still used in most former USSR countries, including mines. New font is copy paste of Austria as far as I know.

In the region only Lithuania, Poland, Belarus, Russia are left with fonts from the 80s  Ukraine is also moving toward German-looking font.


----------



## PovilD

g.spinoza said:


> Italy used to, but doesn't anymore since 1993.


Kinda unusual for a large country like Italy. I would think small county would be switching like that, not large one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RipleyLV said:


> And it's great to see numbers for lower class roads added.


A problem with road numbers for minor roads is that they don't add much value to navigation. They tend to be short, so you can also sign it with just one or two destinations. They are also more difficult to remember and distinguish because they often do not have any notable features (like bridges, tunnels, interchanges, bypasses, etc.) They are also very numerous, making it even more difficult to distinguish between numbers. 

At some point it's okay to keep lower class roads unnumbered or unsigned. Especially if you're moving into 4-digit territory.


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> A problem with road numbers for minor roads is that they don't add much value to navigation. They tend to be short, so you can also sign it with just one or two destinations. They are also more difficult to remember and distinguish because they often do not have any notable features (like bridges, tunnels, interchanges, bypasses, etc.) They are also very numerous, making it even more difficult to distinguish between numbers.
> 
> At some point it's okay to keep lower class roads unnumbered or unsigned. Especially if you're moving into 4-digit territory.


Finland marks 4-digit low category roads. Estonia also uses Finnish system, but as far as I know don't mark more than three digit roads. The rest of Europe are more or less using only two categories are used: main roads, secondary roads. Main roads could be in some cases be divided to motorways and other main roads.

Slovakia seems to be an exception. I don't remember many countries using minor road numbering. Even Austria seems to be not using numbering for minor roads, or at least, I dont' remember any.

In my country, we sometimes mark minor four-digit numbers, but without any system, and only rarely. Looks kinda as a bit useless information.

EDIT: Spain could be marking minor road numbers, but my impression Spain sure loves lots of info on the road, despite kinda low population density.


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> A problem with road numbers for minor roads is that they don't add much value to navigation. They tend to be short, so you can also sign it with just one or two destinations. They are also more difficult to remember and distinguish because they often do not have any notable features (like bridges, tunnels, interchanges, bypasses, etc.) They are also very numerous, making it even more difficult to distinguish between numbers.
> 
> At some point it's okay to keep lower class roads unnumbered or unsigned. Especially if you're moving into 4-digit territory.


It used to be much worse than that. The old format was III/nnnnnn, and the numbers were linked to the "parent" 1st or 2nd class road they were branching from. To use the above examples, III/1082 used to be III/502001 (like first branching route of 2nd class road 502), III/1337 was III/062008, and III/3096's previous iteration is III/067024.

Needless to say, very few would easily remember 6-digit numbers while driving or navigating, so they were not signed, not mentioned on maps, and were mostly used for internal purposes. Sometimes, small plates placed on bridges gave the number away, and on a few occasions they came up on temporary signage (e. g. for detours).

From other countries, I know UK uses four-digit numbers quite routinely for A- and B-roads, occasionally even major ones, and it does not seem to be much of an issue.

EDIT: 3rd class roads are meant to be minor roads, they connect any places not already served by 1st or 2nd class roads. At least unlike Spain, they are coordinated on national level, even though individual regions are responsible for maintenance. Yes, most are not longer than 10 km (a few instances do not even reach 100 metres), but a few beat regular 1st or 2nd class roads lengthwise. The longest one travels for 53.7 km.


----------



## Qwert

PovilD said:


> Old font was (at least, subjectively) worse than 80s Russian GOST sign still used in most former USSR countries, including mines. New font is copy paste of Austria as far as I know.
> 
> In the region only Lithuania, Poland, Belarus, Russia are left with fonts from the 80s  Ukraine is also moving toward German-looking font.


Old Universal grotesk font used since 1961 (and derived form Kristall Grotesk from 1936) was indeed terribly outdated.

The new font is called Tern and it is not copied from Austria, both Austria and Slovakia adopted this font which was supposed to become EU standard. Austria just did it a bit sooner in 2010, Slovakia in 2014. Too bad these are still the only EU countries using the font.


----------



## MarkSK

sponge_bob said:


> Was there a proposal for an Eastern Bypass of Presov. as I never heard of one being mentioned???? If not why 'study' it????


No serious projects in recent times as far as I am concerned, though I do recall seeing older maps containing the line of such a bypass (one being from 1988, not sure though if it is a mapping error). Although land use plans of both the city and the region count with it, changing the route of R4 there would set back planning by as much as 10 years, so nobody wants to do it now. Let's display it graphically, black line is the route of a hypothetical eastern bypass.










(source: Otázky a odpovede k obchvatu Prešova | Ministerstvo financií Slovenskej republiky)

The reason it came up are costs, of course. Eastern side does not require any tunnels as opposed to the other sides, running on flat to slightly undulating terrain, the only serious issue there being former salt mines, but if we are to trust an NDS technical study from 2015, that would not be an insurmountable obstacle. The other problem I could see is that traffic to Sabinov on I/68 would not be catered for. Still, for whatever reason, the decision has been made to terminate the R4 west of the city instead of south. The Value for Money Dept. claimed back in 2017 that building a half-profile eastern bypass along with half-profile D1 bypass would save 450m EUR - let's just say this went down very poorly, at least according to this article in Pravda from March 2017.


----------



## sponge_bob

Would an Eastern bypass in full profile work out cheaper than simply finishing the Northern bypass now??? Less tunnels and viaducts. The Eastern bypass would be 3x as long I would guesstimate.

You would get an 80-85% complete ring of the city too.


----------



## MarkSK

sponge_bob said:


> Would an Eastern bypass in full profile work out cheaper than simply finishing the Northern bypass now??? Less tunnels and viaducts. The Eastern bypass would be 3x as long I would guesstimate.
> 
> You would get an 80-85% complete ring of the city too.


That's the point those Value for Money Dept. analysts are trying to make. In one of the articles I linked, it says estimated construction costs for the 2nd section of northern bypass are 241m EUR, while those for an eastern bypass have been calculated in the region of 157m EUR, both in full profile. However, since there is no project for an eastern bypass, any construction there would start in seven years, at least that's what the Ministry claims. 

When I consider it, an eastern bypass would be definitely better for north-south traffic, as in for the Via Carpatia project, and theoretically cheaper to maintain due to absence of tunnels. But given the sunk construction costs for the 1st R4 section of the northern bypass plus preparation costs for the 2nd R4 section and given the current stage (not even mentioning D1), I do not see any change of heart now, plus I think local communities and politicians would be enraged if they'd been told to wait seven more years. Another possible problem are the former salt mines due to potentially unstable terrain, meaning that it may not turn out as cheap as first predicted. 

However, that does not mean that there should not be anything, and IMHO a four-lane bypass for a 1st class road (e. g. for I/20 from the south) could do just as well. Either way, I do not foresee any construction on that side anytime soon due to lack of a serious project, and given that there are higher priorities elsewhere in Slovakia.


----------



## MarkSK

MarkSK said:


> Already quite a few pieces of news into this week:
> 
> Since late night yesterday, D3 Svrčinovec - Skalité is again in operation, maintenance has been completed. Press release: Kysucká D3 je už plne prejazdná
> 
> Yesterday, NDS signed a contract with the Ministry of Transport for a grant for R2 Košice-Šaca - Košické Oľšany, 2nd section to the tune of 165.3m EUR, out of which 140.5m EUR are EU funds. Aside from construction and land purchase, it is intended to use those funds for the restoration of wetlands off Valaliky, which is close to the route of that section. Press release: Pre košickú R2 sme zabezpečili financovanie z eurofondov
> 
> Prešov bypass: for the 1st R4 section already under construction, a contract was signed on 24th August for an EU funds grant to the tune of 67.7m EUR. Originally, the section was slated to be fully financed from state budget, budgeted construction costs are 142.9m EUR. For the 2nd section, Value for Money Dept. published their findings again, saying that this section has a benefit-cost ratio of 1.18 (in other words, it is worthwhile building it), noting however that half-profile for the same scores 1.7, and an eastern bypass produces a ratio of 2.6. Try selling this to the locals, who are already incensed about the delays for the 2nd R4 section (for which apparently there is still no construction permit), or the fact that the so-called Grófske feeder to city part Nižná Šebastová won't be built with R4, only a provision as part of future Fintice junction, as the only other junction is between Kapušany and Lada, where this section ends. The Ministry is a bit at loggerheads with local and regional administration as for who should pay for its construction (for about 20m EUR). On a brighter note, opening of D1 Prešov bypass is currently scheduled on 18th September.
> 
> Sources: Doležal podpísal zmluvu o poskytnutí finančného príspevku. Takmer 70 miliónov eur pôjde na projekt výstavby R4 Prešov (Pravda), V Prešove môžu stavať ďalšiu časť severného obchvatu. Podľa vládnych analytikov sa oplatí, no vidia aj riziká (Denník N via dialnice.info), Prešovčanom urobia obchvat, na ktorý sa nedostanú (Korzár via dialnice.info)
> 
> Blame game for D1/D4 interchange continues: Ministry of Finance claimed in a press release yesterday they have not received any request to release the funds for the completion of this interchange, contradicting minister Doležal's words from almost four weeks ago (see point 3 in post 4569).
> 
> Source: Výstavba križovatky D4/D1 nestojí kvôli nám, tvrdí ministerstvo financií (SME)


And an update for D1/D4 interchange: Ministry of Finance says that after today's government session, they have released the funds for this project after being requested to do so, if the news published by tabloid site cas.sk is anything to go by. But it did not go without more mud-slinging, accusing the Ministry of Transport of spreading falsehoods and of not having handled the project preparation well. F**king ridiculous how government colleagues can lambast each other like this in public, and very frequently too. Let's hope NDS finally acts and starts a tender for this interchange.

Source: Ministerstvo financií uvoľnilo peniaze na križovatku D1/D4: Tvrdá kritika rezortu dopravy (cas.sk)

As a commentary in Pravda daily puts it: right now, no one gives a sh*t as for who messed it up in the first place, the most important thing is to complete this interchange as soon as possible. It's already embarrassing enough to have two motorways crossing each other without any possibility to turn.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is there any sign of the remaining D4 going to planning over the next European funding window, it is or should be a Ten-T Core project ....I mean the very long tunnel north of Bratislava,


----------



## MarkSK

sponge_bob said:


> Is there any sign of the remaining D4 going to planning over the next European funding window, it is or should be a Ten-T Core project ....I mean the very long tunnel north of Bratislava,


I think any extension of D4 is unlikely in short term, whether considering ERDF in the next funding window until 2027 or any other EU programme. And as far as I know, it's not part of TEN-T network either. According to indicative schedule published this year, no D4 extension is planned to commence construction until at least 2028.


----------



## sponge_bob

I'd say the EU will no longer fund roads after 2027 ...meaning 2029


----------



## MarkSK

sponge_bob said:


> I'd say the EU will no longer fund roads after 2027 ...meaning 2029


And since final EIA assessment was published only last year, I doubt that construction of D4 extension will begin in the next five years.

Moving to other topics: actual works on R3 Tvrdošín - Nižná (earthworks, bridge foundations and construction site access) are starting after completion of preliminary works with some WWII munition but no archaeological finds.

NDS press release with some photos: Stavebný ruch na oravskej R3 je už realitou


----------



## MarkSK

D1/D4 interchange: in today's press release, NDS says they have sent a public procurement notice today to the EU bulletin for tender "D1 Bratislava - Triblavina, widening", which includes the completion of this interchange. It should be published within next five working days in the EU bulletin and on the site of the Slovak Public Procurement Office.

Deadline for submission of bids is 3rd November 2021 and the estimated value is 127.1m EUR excluding VAT. Aside from construction time, time length of restrictions for D1 traffic is another of key criteria, there will also be milestones to achieve connections from D1 to D4 and vice-versa. 

The whole operation is about as follows: first, D1 traffic will be re-routed onto interchange ramps to provide a detour while the roadway itself will be raised and rebuilt, along with new bridges/overpasses to provide clearance for interchange ramps under the D1. The motorway itself should be widened to eight lanes from Zlaté piesky (ex Vajnory) junction to Triblavina junction.

This is the current situation (picture taken from the press release):










Link to NDS press release: Oznámenie o vyhlásení verejného obstarávania na zákazku "D1 Bratislava - Triblavina, rozšírenie" sme odoslali do vestníka EÚ


----------



## MarkSK

Another part of D4 is in operation since last Sunday without much fanfare, or publicity for that matter, that being the approximately 2 km long section between junction BA-Vajnory and BA-Rača (the terminus). It's already visible in both Google Maps and OSM.

YT account of Bratislava Self-governing Region published the following video:





The only news article I found is this from webnoviny.sk: Medzi Račou a Vajnormi otvorili nový úsek obchvatu D4, stále však chýba napojenie na zvyšok diaľnice

Regarding the rest of D4/R7 project, building consortium D4R7 says the opening should be "in the coming days". Otherwise most of their statement was centred on D1/D4 interchange, which dominated the news last week, saying that according to the original contract, that interchange was supposed to have been completed by January 2019, and claiming that they proposed arrangements for this without ever receiving a response.

Source: V nasledujúcich dňoch budú otvorené všetky ostatné úseky obchvatu D4R7 (Aktuality.sk)


----------



## MarkSK

Minister Doležal held another livestream recently (3rd September), and mentioned a few interesting pieces of information here and there. 

D1/D4 interchange (again): he would not be drawn into answering as for how long the completion will take, but called NDS director's Juraj Tlapa recent statement that it could take as much as five years a "very conservative estimate". When sketching out the details as for how the construction works will be carried out (as already mentioned above), he said that the detours will all be three lanes wide in each direction, while keeping both D1 and D4 running, and that the interchange will be opened in stages, as opposed to all at once. No useful information for the adjacent Triblavina junction, aside from saying that operational permits are in progress on the connection built by the region (hm...), and that they will attempt to encourage transit traffic to use R7 to get to D1 instead of this junction, and avoid Petržalka at the same time.

Here is the interchange from the air in its "full glory", courtesy of YT account of Bratislava Self-governing Region:






D4/R7: he says that Nivy aka Prievoz interchange is still not complete, as opposed to all other parts, and are looking with D4R7 Construction as for whether parts of it could be made operational along with the rest of D4/R7 while completion works are ongoing.

Eastern Slovakia (R2/R4): according to his statement, contract with the winning bidder for R2 Košice-south to Košice-east should be signed in September. For R4 Prešov-north to Kapušany, the Ministry of Transport has apparently requested release of funds so that they can start the tender for this section as well. Regarding the rest of R4 up to the Polish border (aka Via Carpathia), mentioning several meetings with Polish and Hungarian colleagues, the Ministry has requested a study to see whether there is a solid business case to use PPP for this (along with another one for D1 Turany - Hubová), since he's unwilling to build R4 at the expense of D3 and D1.

R2 Zvolen: EIA assessment is still ongoing, and it seems they have discarded the possibility of a southern bypass along the I/16 (which was once planned a long time ago IIRC), since it apparently would have been prohibitively costly.

Slovak Roads Administration (SSC): he mentioned his request to increase funding to hire extra employees to speed up administrative procedures, and also to increase capital expense limit during discussions for next year's state budget, saying that shortage of people slows down project preparation and execution (after already being hit by a flat 10% administration expense reduction in the government), and that more funds are needed for maintenance of 1st class roads and especially bridges (though the same could be said about railways). As a side note, there have been talks of a partial merger of NDS and SSC, where NDS would take over a large part of, if not all investment activities, while SSC would take care of maintenance only.

Link to YT video of the livestream (50 minutes):


----------



## MarkSK

New YT vid for D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala by NDS. It's mostly a self-congratulatory exercise for a job well done so far, but has some nice views of Višňové tunnel as usual, and of the surface section. Maybe they wanted to give a boost to the dedicated website (the name means "There will be Višňové [tunnel]") for this D1 section as well. Anyway, enjoy:


----------



## MarkSK

D4/R7: TASR newswire reports that most of the remaining sections should open on 26th September, provided that the follow-up items are fixed/resolved by that time. The D4 section between Ivanka pri Dunaji and BA-Vajnory is slated for a later opening in October.

Source: Doležal: Takmer všetky zvyšné úseky D4/R7 budú otvorené 26. septembra


----------



## MarkSK

A few recent(ish) videos I found on YT:

D4 around Bratislava-Petržalka (Rusovce) junction:





R7 Bratislava-Nivy junction/interchange:





R3 Tvrdošín:





D1 Prešov-south:





EDIT: 
D1 Triblavina junction:


----------



## MarkSK

NDS has posted a few new photos from D1 Hubová - Ivachnová and R4 Prešov bypass, Stage 1 on FB. Below a small selection, more are here.

D1 Hubová - Ivachnová









Western portal of Čebrať tunnel









R4 Prešov bypass, Stage 1


----------



## MarkSK

There was no open day event on D1 Prešov bypass in the end, and it seems like that ceremonial opening along with an open day is scheduled on 28th October, with opening to traffic shortly afterwards. This is yet another "minor" delay, first it was supposed to be in June, then September and now it is late October. Let's hope it will be kept.

Source: Na nový obchvat mali v sobotu pustiť Prešovčanov. Zrušili to (Korzár via dialnice.info)

As mentioned before, signage on D1 within Bratislava is being updated to the current standard. Here is one gantry sign placed on Prístavný most (Harbour Bridge), along with two ATM panels in action (credit to user sendvo at dialnice.info):










For comparison, replaced sign in Street View: E75


----------



## MarkSK

Since regional road projects are a very rare breed in this country, I might as well post one here. Today there was a groundbreaking ceremony for a short, 1.7 km section of road (which we know is II/127) between D1 Triblavina junction and roundabout with III/1059 off Chorvátsky Grob, under the aegis of Bratislava Self-governing Region. This will enable direct connection from Chorvátsky Grob and Slovenský Grob and their housing developments, which have sprung up over the last 15-20 years. Construction costs are almost 4m EUR, land purchase and rent costs came to 2.5m EUR. Completion is planned late next year. Connection south to I/61 is already complete, but waits for opening of D1 Triblavina junction.

Plans are afoot to extend this road to Grinava southwest of Pezinok, there is also a rather ambitious plan to build II/502 on a new alignment from just past D4 Bratislava-Rača junction all the way to Dubová, a distance of about 20 km by the current road, in effect bypassing all but the two northernmost municipalities on II/502 within the Bratislava Region. I would not bet on that being built in short-term though.

Here is a map showing the planned developments (solid orange: part under construction, dotted orange: planned extension of II/127, dotted pink: planned re-alignment of II/502).

Sources: Malokarpatský región bude mať obchvat, kraj začal s výstavbou (SME) and news item by BSR

Meanwhile, the fiasco around D1/D4 interchange is just about the only thing coming up when discussing national network, maybe excepting the upcoming opening of the rest of D4/R7. Apparently a direct agreement is not possible in this case, as this is not an emergency resulting for an unforeseen event (like a natural catastrophe), and neither a contract modification with D4/R7 consortium, as this also covers widening of D1, both going against Slovak and EU law. And minister Doležal also mentioned the possibility of two-lane diversions to speed up a construction, since apparently three-lane diversions would require project modification. In any case, deadline for bids is 3rd November. 

Source: Doležal: Križovatka diaľnic D1 a D4 by sa možno dala postaviť rýchlejšie (Pravda)

This is truly a frustrating, not to mention an embarrassing situation, and what I'll say is this: the government may have changed, but the lack of foresight is just the same. There was jack all interest in fixing this when D4 was being built, and only now, with the upcoming completion of D4, is everyone scrambling to do something about it. As I read somewhere: like extinguishing a fire instead of preventing it in the first place.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So if I get it right, if D4 opens, there will be no interchange with D1 for the next few years? So traffic would have to use secondary roads to reach D1?

And what about the D1/R7 interchange? Is it far from completion? OpenStreetMap shows R7 completed except for the very first kilometer at D1.


----------



## RipleyLV

MarkSK said:


> There was no open day event on D1 Prešov bypass in the end, and it seems like that ceremonial opening along with an open day is scheduled on 28th October, with opening to traffic shortly afterwards. This is yet another "minor" delay, first it was supposed to be in June, then September and now it is late October. Let's hope it will be kept.
> 
> Source: Na nový obchvat mali v sobotu pustiť Prešovčanov. Zrušili to (Korzár via dialnice.info)
> 
> As mentioned before, signage on D1 within Bratislava is being updated to the current standard. Here is one gantry sign placed on Prístavný most (Harbour Bridge), along with two ATM panels in action (credit to user sendvo at dialnice.info):
> 
> View attachment 2074645
> 
> 
> For comparison, replaced sign in Street View: E75


I have even a more old school picture of this sign from 2005 taken with Nokia 3220:


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> So if I get it right, if D4 opens, there will be no interchange with D1 for the next few years? So traffic would have to use secondary roads to reach D1?
> 
> And what about the D1/R7 interchange? Is it far from completion? OpenStreetMap shows R7 completed except for the very first kilometer at D1.


1. Yes, despite D1/D4 interchange being half complete. Then there would be two options: either turning off at Ivanka pri Dunaji junction to reach Triblavina junction via I/61 and II/127 (avoiding the city, but using that would be a real joy especially during evening rush hour), or using R7 to reach D1 at Bratislava-Nivy interchange (and then using the existing bypass from there, but not involving any secondary roads). From what I gathered, transit traffic will be encouraged to use the R7 route to avoid overloading local roads. In either case, this currently beats the purpose for which D4 was built - excluding the section from D2/D4 at Jarovce to D4/R7 near Ketelec, the rest of D4 might just as well be closed, or not built at all.

2. D1/R7 interchange is more or less complete, in fact both the short 900 m section from that interchange to Slovnaftská junction and the other R7 section to D4/R7 interchange received permits for time limited "early use" (until 2022) last week, both being conditioned by fixing listed follow-up items. For some reason the building consortium claims they need more time to complete the follow-up items on D1/R7 interchange, and wanted to open the route only from Slovnaftská junction onwards, though as far as I understand the Ministry wanted to open the R7 whole. I guess we will know better when the existing link to Slovnaftská street will be shut off.


----------



## Name user 1

MarkSK said:


> So Košice finally has a motorway connection to Bratislava, albeit via Hungary, and including the 2-lane bit through Košice borough of Šebastovce. It's a bit longer (487km) than either of the primary routes in Slovakia, southern via Zvolen (405km) or northern via Žilina (453km), but is definitely an alternative worth considering.


1 year ticket for hungarian highway is up to 200 euro for car. not sure how much is for truck.. anyawy.. any info how many tunnel and bridges are on hungarian route Bratislava - Kosice in order to compare and correlate with D1 Slovak route ?


----------



## MarkSK

Annual national e-vignette in Hungary for a typical passenger car is 44600 HUF, which is about 123 EUR. County e-vignettes are 5200 HUF (14,3 EUR) each for D1 category, or 10390 HUF (28,6 EUR) each for D2 category, and I believe you need five to drive the transit route. So what I think really matters is personal preferences and how often you would make the journey - it might not be a significant expense for frequent users, and if you are willing to accept the fact that you may burn more fuel if going via Hungary. Annual e-vignettes in Slovakia for cars have been priced at 50 EUR for some years now, and I believe anyone trying to increase it would encounter significant headwind.

Onto the question of terrain: it is undoubtedly less challenging in Hungary, with only parts around Tatabánya and Budapest being a bit hilly (correct me if I am wrong), and aside from Danube, no major river crossings. But the terrain alone does not explain the rather slow construction pace (overall, not considering individual sections). The other parts, IMHO, are incompetence (like D3 between Žilina and Čadca, many sections of R2, etc. - too long to list here), and unfortunately corruption, even if the rate may not seem as high as it was previously.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MarkSK said:


> Annual e-vignettes in Slovakia for cars have been priced at 50 EUR for some years now, and I believe anyone trying to increase it would encounter significant headwind.


It has not been raised since 2012. Which means that inflation has eaten away probably around 30% of the revenue from vignette sales.

In Austria they raise the price annually based on the consumer price index. That way the revenue keeps at least pace with inflation. Non-rounded figures like € 50 are not really relevant since the vignette is now an electronic system, it's not like people need cash to pay for it.

The € 50 annual vignette in Slovakia is one of the cheapest in Europe after the Swiss and Romanian vignettes. Even in poor Moldova an annual vignette is € 180.


----------



## MarkSK

180 EUR for an annual vignette in Moldova, that must be a small fortune for their living standards - and their road network. But back to Slovakia: we could say that it's been a political decision to keep prices as they are.

Meanwhile, some of the effects of the recent D4/R7 sections are in, and after some initial chaos, traffic settled and found routes using the newly-opened sections. Especially boroughs of Vrakuňa and Podunajské Biskupice reported significant traffic drops, and I did not see I/63 congested during afternoon rush hour after R7 opened, not a single time. But full effects are yet to be seen - some ramps of D1/R7 interchange are still closed, connection from R7 to Prístavná street (to split northbound traffic from R7) is also not yet complete, same goes for D1 Triblavina interchange. As such, D1 through Petržalka has not been yet relieved.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A livestream of the D1 opening at Prešov. I don't understand Slovak so I just see _Bald & Bankrupt_ and a woman interview guests. 🤭









OBCHÁDZAM UŽ PREŠOV - LIVE VYSIELANIE | OBCHÁDZAM UŽ PREŠOV - LIVE VYSIELANIE | By Národná diaľničná spoločnosť | Facebook


23 тыс. views, 203 likes, 49 loves, 152 comments, 60 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Národná diaľničná spoločnosť: OBCHÁDZAM UŽ PREŠOV - LIVE VYSIELANIE




www.facebook.com


----------



## MarkSK

Today is a historic day for Prešov, since as the last Slovak regional city it received a motorway/expressway-grade bypass, even if only a partial one for now. Let's recap a few facts: the D1 bypass is 7870 m long and contains the 2244 m long Prešov tunnel, and three major bridges (over Prešov-západ interchange, over Malkovský potok valley and over the Torysa). As part of it, the large Prešov-západ interchange was completed to its intended form, connecting D1, R4, I/18, II/546 and one local road, although the R4-facing slips won't obviously be used until the connecting section is opened. Apparently, the ramps on this interchange measure in total over 11 km, making them longer than the bypass. There is also a new junction, Prešov-juh, just south of the existing junction, which was the terminus until now and will be kept for local access. The whole thing cost about 356.3m EUR, or just over 45m EUR per km.

Not only it does remove D1 traffic from Prešov, it also connects the two already existing fragments of D1, effectively making almost 184 km of continuous motorway from Ivachnová to Bidovce. Sadly for road-opening enthusiasts, there was no open day for cyclists and skaters due to Covid restrictions in place in Prešov district, only a more limited ceremony. Officials only promised that there may be a replacement event during the scheduled spring maintenance.

But there is a potentially major thorn-in-the-side: due to flaws in project preparation, there is a real possibility that part or all EU funds earmarked for this section may be withdrawn, meaning that the difference must be paid from the state budget. Depending on audit results, this may be anything from 25 to 100 percent. Both Pravda daily and TV Markíza report on this.

Other than that, opening of a new road is a cause for celebration in Slovakia. So three cheers for the new D1 Prešov bypass!









More pics from today here: Slávnostné otvorenie západného obchvatu Prešova, 28. 10. 2021 | Presov.korzar.sme.sk

NDS press release:  Metropola Šariša získala juhozápadný obchvat


----------



## MarkSK

MarkSK said:


> Today is a historic day for Prešov, since as the last Slovak regional city it received a motorway/expressway-grade bypass, even if only a partial one for now. Let's recap a few facts: the D1 bypass is 7870 m long and contains the 2244 m long Prešov tunnel, and three major bridges (over Prešov-západ interchange, over Malkovský potok valley and over the Torysa). As part of it, the large Prešov-západ interchange was completed to its intended form, connecting D1, R4, I/18, II/546 and one local road, although the R4-facing slips won't obviously be used until the connecting section is opened. Apparently, the ramps on this interchange measure in total over 11 km, making them longer than the bypass. There is also a new junction, Prešov-juh, just south of the existing junction, which was the terminus until now and will be kept for local access. The whole thing cost about 356.3m EUR, or just over 45m EUR per km.
> 
> Not only it does remove D1 traffic from Prešov, it also connects the two already existing fragments of D1, effectively making almost 184 km of continuous motorway from Ivachnová to Bidovce. Sadly for road-opening enthusiasts, there was no open day for cyclists and skaters due to Covid restrictions in place in Prešov district, only a more limited ceremony. Officials only promised that there may be a replacement event during the scheduled spring maintenance.
> 
> But there is a potentially major thorn-in-the-side: due to flaws in project preparation, there is a real possibility that part or all EU funds earmarked for this section may be withdrawn, meaning that the difference must be paid from the state budget. Depending on audit results, this may be anything from 25 to 100 percent. Both Pravda daily and TV Markíza report on this.
> 
> Other than that, opening of a new road is a cause for celebration in Slovakia. So three cheers for the new D1 Prešov bypass!
> 
> View attachment 2273399
> 
> More pics from today here: Slávnostné otvorenie západného obchvatu Prešova, 28. 10. 2021 | Presov.korzar.sme.sk
> 
> NDS press release:  Metropola Šariša získala juhozápadný obchvat


Just to follow up, the actual opening to traffic was at 20:20, according to a FB post by police HQ for Prešov region. Good timing too to open today, since travels for All Saints' and All Souls' days are just around the corner, and that tends to add quite a lot of traffic.


----------



## MarkSK

Someone has already made five nighttime videos of D1 Prešov bypass, literally after the road opened. There is just something special driving brand-new asphalt (or concrete in this case) and so shiny tunnel. Here are two of those videos:

Northwestbound, including exploration of Prešov-západ interchange ramps:





Southeastbound:





A few daytime vids as well - first, local daily Korzár showing how to get onto the bypass:





This as well, though shaking like a stereotypical war film ("... they promised that in the year 2021, we will have a nice bypass like Vienna has...", LOL):


----------



## PovilD

Maybe it's just me, who used to the worse road fonts, but I find TERN (a.c.a. Austrian) font nice on German-influenced layout 

I manage to fall in love with current Slovak motorway building stardard  It's way better than previous generations. I don't like Austrian signage layout, tbh.

Btw, keep good job at removing the old font from motorways


----------



## MarkSK

More news: Triblavina interchange (D1xII/127) at km 18 finally opened today (OSM). 6 years' worth of construction for a dumbbell interchange with turbo-roundabouts. Fine work indeed.










Source of the pic: Diaľničná križovatka Triblavina je otvorená (bratislavskykraj.sk)

And the peculiar category of urban motorways/expressways with 90 km/h limit is being eliminated as part of changes in highway code, approved yesterday in the parliament. The change should be effective 31st December 2021.

Source: Novela cestného zákona je schválená. Mení aj rýchlosť na diaľnici v obci (pravda.sk)


----------



## Ondro91sk

New video from 1.11.2021


----------



## MarkSK

Today, more ramps at the D1/R7 interchange opened, namely exit from D1 westbound to Bajkalská, Prístavná streets and R7. This makes bypassing of D1/D2 sections through and around Petržalka possible in both directions. Unless I am mistaken, this leaves only the exit from R7 to D1 westbound closed. Meanwhile, inspection ahead of operational permit has been scheduled on 18th November for the Prístavná street connection to R7. No word yet on the opening of D4 section between Ivanka pri Dunaji and Vajnory.









(taken from here)

And a little history: 48 years ago, on 5th November 1973, the first motorway in Slovakia, the 29.3 km long section of D2 between Bratislava-Lamač and Malacky, opened to traffic. Initially, the onward connections were not too good: in Malacky, there was a busy level crossing that was not replaced by an overpass until a few years later, and an upgraded connection to central Bratislava, using the-then I/2, did not come about until 1977. Continuous motorway connection to Prague, joining the two principal cities in Czechoslovakia, was completed on 8th November 1980.



























(source)


----------



## sponge_bob

Oh dear, the second largest city in Czechoslovakia was Ostrava back then was it not??? That took a while longer to reach.  

But in 1980 the largest, third largest, fourth and fifth largest were connected to each other . Plzen/Prague/Brno and Bratislava. Maybe Plzen was sixth though. Czechoslovakia built a lot of motorway back then for eastern Europe along with Yugoslavia while the DDR built none and Hungary and Poland and Romania built symbolic stretches. 



MarkSK said:


> Continuous motorway connection to Prague, joining the two principal cities in Czechoslovakia, was completed on 8th November 1980.


----------



## MarkSK

MarkSK said:


> No word yet on the opening of D4 section between Ivanka pri Dunaji and Vajnory.


Taking back, just read on dialnice.info forum that it should open on 7th November. Anyway, here is a pre-opening video, uploaded by Bratislava Self-governing Region YT account:





And a video by Skanska showing progress on D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala in September and October 2021:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, that's an excessive amount of noise barriers at the Vajnory interchange. The nearest houses are 300 - 400 meters from the motorway. 

I always wonder what kind of approach they take to motorway noise, since these are regulated by EU directives, so their application should be similar across the EU, but they don't seem to be that way. This would never happen in the Netherlands like that.


----------



## MarkSK

sponge_bob said:


> Oh dear, the second largest city in Czechoslovakia was Ostrava back then was it not??? That took a while longer to reach.
> 
> But in 1980 the largest, third largest, fourth and fifth largest were connected to each other . Plzen/Prague/Brno and Bratislava. Maybe Plzen was sixth though. Czechoslovakia built a lot of motorway back then for eastern Europe along with Yugoslavia while the DDR built none and Hungary and Poland and Romania built symbolic stretches.


According to Wikipedia, population of the largest cities in Czechoslovakia in 1980 was as follows (within city limits):

1. Prague (1.182 mill.)
2. Bratislava (0.376 mill.)
3. Brno (0.371 mill.)
4. Ostrava (0.322 mill.)
5. Košice (0.202 mill.)
6. Plzeň (0.172 mill.)

Although it must be said that historically Brno was larger than Bratislava. In any case, in 1980, the three largest cities of Czechoslovakia were joined together by a motorway. But in the 1980s the motorway-building programme in Czechoslovakia slowed considerably, so no other major cities were hooked up in that decade, and as such the D1/D2 route between Prague and Bratislava still formed the majority of the built motorways back then. Plzeň got a motorway connection to Prague in 1995, Ostrava got its first motorway kilometres in 2007 (and continuous motorway/expressway connection in 2009/2010). Košice got the first motorway connection in 1988 to Prešov, and to Bratislava... well, none in Slovakia yet, but recently one got completed via Hungary.

GDR did build new Autobahn sections, though some of those only when funding from the Federal Republic was involved (most notably BAB 24). Maintenance was a totally different matter...


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow, that's an excessive amount of noise barriers at the Vajnory interchange. The nearest houses are 300 - 400 meters from the motorway.
> 
> I always wonder what kind of approach they take to motorway noise, since these are regulated by EU directives, so their application should be similar across the EU, but they don't seem to be that way. This would never happen in the Netherlands like that.


That's what you get when developers' lobby (almost a swearword here) and an obstinate mayor, plus perhaps noise barrier manufacturer, come together. The area northeast of Bratislava in particular has seen a LOT of unregulated development, and it's perhaps no surprise that there are a lot of vested interests here. Vajnory/Čierna Voda junction here and the nearby, recently opened D1 Triblavina/Bernolákovo junction are the result as well. I am not sure if this junction in particular was even originally planned to be built.

Truth be told, this is not the only part of D4/R7 featuring excessive noise barriers. Even the recently opened part of R7 is largely hemmed in by those without a discernible reason (no peeking into the refinery please, look at the incinerator instead). And I must say that poorly-placed noise barriers are a real eyesore, and the brown colour makes it even worse. Thank goodness the D4 Danube bridge does not have these.


----------



## MarkSK

Tonight, the final mainline of D4/R7 project should open, the D4 section between Bratislava-východ (D4xI/61) and Bratislava-Vajnory (D4xIII/1082) junctions, making D4 continuous from Austrian border at Jarovce to Bratislava-Rača junction (D4xII/502). Thus regarded the project is complete, and the maintenance part from Zero Bypass Limited for the next 30 years begins in full. 

There is still some unfinished business: service area Rovinka is still under construction, one ramp of D1/R7 interchange and prolongation of Prístavná street are not open yet, and of course D1/D4 interchange won't be complete for several years.

Source: Otvoria posledný úsek bratislavského obchvatu (Teraz.sk)


----------



## MarkSK

A small update for D1 Hubová - Ivachnová: about 3480 metres have been bored in Čebrať tunnel, leaving about 150 metres to go. Boring from western portal is yet to begin after start of works there in August, breakthrough is expected in May 2022. Works on secondary (final) tunnel lining have already started.

Short video on FB:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=661488351532684



On the topic of the recent completion of M30 in Hungary, here is a little joke summarizing the development:

Radio Yerevan was asked: Is it true that [PM] Fico will complete the motorway to Košice via Žilina in 2010?
Radio Yerevan answered: In principle, yes. But it won't be in 2010, but in 2021, it won't be via Žilina, but via Budapest, and it won't be Fico, but Orbán.


----------



## MarkSK

MarkSK said:


> Tonight, the final mainline of D4/R7 project should open, the D4 section between Bratislava-východ (D4xI/61) and Bratislava-Vajnory (D4xIII/1082) junctions, making D4 continuous from Austrian border at Jarovce to Bratislava-Rača junction (D4xII/502). Thus regarded the project is complete, and the maintenance part from Zero Bypass Limited for the next 30 years begins in full.
> 
> There is still some unfinished business: service area Rovinka is still under construction, one ramp of D1/R7 interchange and prolongation of Prístavná street are not open yet, and of course D1/D4 interchange won't be complete for several years.
> 
> Source: Otvoria posledný úsek bratislavského obchvatu (Teraz.sk)


The D4 section Bratislava-východ - Bratislava-Vajnory is now open, and that wraps up openings for this year.

Source: Sprejazdnili posledný úsek diaľnice D4 (Teraz.sk)


----------



## MarkSK

Pravda news site has recently published a few videos from different sections:

D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala: Link
R2 Mýtna - Lovinobaňa, Tomášovce: Link
R4 Milhosť rest area: Link

EDIT: R4 Prešov bypass, Stage 1: Link


----------



## MarkSK

Finally some news regarding the "infamous" D1/D4 interchange: the lowest bid is from Doprastav for 85m EUR, followed by Budimex, Strabag and Váhostav. Appeals are still possible.

Source: V tendri o legendárnu križovatku D1/D4 je najlacnejší Doprastav (Denník N)


----------



## sponge_bob

The R4 is now to be an EU Core Corridor from PL to HU via Kosice. Named 'Baltic-Aegean'


----------



## MarkSK

A very unpleasant Christmas present, an unexpected curveball: Public Procurement Office ordered cancellation of open tender for R2 from Košice-south to Košice-east, just before it was supposed to have been signed. Reason? Not extremely high price, not discriminatory conditions or violations against procurement law. Rather, it is omitted words "or equivalent" from what they say should have been "FIDIC or equivalent".

A 10-day window for appeals is running, and transport minister Doležal has already pledged to lodge an appeal, calling the decision an "absurdity", unprecedented, non-professional and not based on applied practice.

Sources: Úrad pre obstarávanie zrušil súťaž na roky meškajúci obchvat Košíc (SME), Rozhodnutie ÚVO zrušiť súťaž na rýchlostnú cestu R2 Košice, Šaca – Košické Oľšany ešte nie je právoplatné (Denník N)


----------



## kostas97

Isn't the R4 supposed to end up on the D1 near Kosice? Or is it connected with the R2 and they both end up there?


----------



## MarkSK

R4's route is from Polish border at Vyšný Komárnik to Hungarian border at Milhosť. It runs concurrently with D1 and future R2 on its route and is not signed on those sections, and the bypass section that now looks like to be seriously delayed is part of R2 as well... even if the short bit from D1 at Rozhanovce to Košice-east IC is actually signed as R4 for some strange reason.

The interchange between R2 and R4 was previously planned at the present Košice-south IC, where the southern R4 bit currently ends, but now is planned some 2-3 km to the south.

Anyway, seems like NDS jumped the gun, and shows the R2 Košice bypass bit under construction:









(Diaľničná sieť na Slovensku)


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> Isn't the R4 supposed to end up on the D1 near Kosice?


yes Portál o diaľniciach, rýchlostných cestách a železniciach


----------



## MarkSK

Tender for D3 feeder at Kysucké Nové Mesto has been concluded today. The contractor is Metrostav and the construction should take 2 years, at a cost of 13.66m EUR. It will connect to I/11 south of Radoľa on a signalised T-junction, continuing to III/2095 before ending on a local road in the KNM industrial zone, crossing the Kysuca river and Žilina-Bohumín railway on the way, and will include provision for a future interchange on the D3.










NDS press release: Štartuje výstavba diaľničného privádzača z Kysuckého Nového Mesta


----------



## Qwert

MarkSK said:


> R4's route is from Polish border at Vyšný Komárnik to Hungarian border at Milhosť. It runs concurrently with D1 and future R2 on its route and is not signed on those sections, and the bypass section that now looks like to be seriously delayed is part of R2 as well... even if the short bit from D1 at Rozhanovce to Košice-east IC is actually signed as R4 for some strange reason.
> 
> The interchange between R2 and R4 was previously planned at the present Košice-south IC, where the southern R4 bit currently ends, but now is planned some 2-3 km to the south.
> 
> Anyway, seems like NDS jumped the gun, and shows the R2 Košice bypass bit under construction:
> 
> View attachment 2535019
> 
> (Diaľničná sieť na Slovensku)


I believe although in all pre-construction proceedings concerning this section it was named R2, eventually it would be signed as R4. It makes more sense anyway.


----------



## MarkSK

Starting year 2022 on this thread...

Only one opening is expected this year, that being R2 Mýtna - Lovinobaňa, Tomášovce (13.5 km) in November 2022, after having been postponed from August 2021. Otherwise most of the attention will focus on other things: for example, start of construction of R2 Košice-Šaca - Košické Oľšany, stage 2 (which is currently a hot topic on parliament and government level, seeking to salvage the already started tender), start of tender on part 2 of R4 Prešov bypass, and completion of D1/D4 interchange, along with widening of the associated D1 section.

And it's probably no surprise that D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala (incl. Višňové tunnel) and D1 Hubová - Ivachnová will get a lot of attention, in the case of latter also because there are serious rumours of contract termination as of recently.

Let's start the year with some photos from D1 Lietavská Lúčka - Dubná Skala:









Current end of continuous D1 from Bratislava, and interchange Žilina-juh with I/64b under construction, which would be almost a cloverleaf except for one connection, which is resolved just outside. The question is whether it will be in full use in the foreseeable future, as continuation of I/64b further south is not on the cards right now.








Pillars for one of the bridges - little was done on the surface section when Salini Impregilo was on the job, but since Skanska took over, works here are really picking up the pace.








And the overview would not be complete without Višňové tunnel - we can only hope that tunnel lining will be up to scratch and all major faults are resolved when works are completed one day.








Going by the original contract, traffic should have been whizzing through this tunnel for two years now - but is not.

More photos: zilina.sp21.sk


----------



## MarkSK

Some recent news:

A 31 m long and 1.5 m tall cave with rich sinter decoration was discovered during construction works on D1 Hubová - Ivachnová, just below an embankment west of Čebrať tunnel. While NDS tries to assure that it won't delay the already heavily delayed completion, let's not forget that a change of contractor has not been ruled out either...
Source: Počas výstavby diaľnice D1 pri Ružomberku objavili novú jaskyňu (Aktuality.sk)

As it could be probably expected, average daily traffic on many parts of D4/R7 is well below capacity. Below is a graphic HN daily has prepared:








(taken from dialnice.info forum)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The traffic volumes on R7 are about what you'd expect. Not every motorway has to carry an enormous amount of traffic within a few years of opening. 

D4 is underused, it doesn't help that the D1 interchange is not yet in service. It basically connects a couple of villages / suburbs in the periphery of Bratislava right now.

When were these traffic counts acquired? January is usually a low traffic month, as there is much fewer recreational and holiday travel. Commuting typically amounts to 30-40% of traffic volume, the rest are other types of trips.


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> The traffic volumes on R7 are about what you'd expect. Not every motorway has to carry an enormous amount of traffic within a few years of opening.
> 
> D4 is underused, it doesn't help that the D1 interchange is not yet in service. It basically connects a couple of villages / suburbs in the periphery of Bratislava right now.
> 
> When were these traffic counts acquired? January is usually a low traffic month, as there is much fewer recreational and holiday travel. Commuting typically amounts to 30-40% of traffic volume, the rest are other types of trips.


I am not terribly surprised by the fact that D4 is underused, but 4000 vehicles from Bratislava-východ to Rača makes for an extremely poor ROI in those parts indeed, and the incomplete D1 interchange does not help either. R7 is more par for the course - taking a good part of traffic off I/63 to and from southeastern suburbs, but dropping past Šamorín. 

The note at the bottom says the data is for the period from 12th November to 31st December 2021 - in other words, from the opening of all mainlines until the end of past year.

Maybe a few HGVs and buses will be "motivated" to use D4 after announced intention to toll the urban parts of D1 and D2 starting 1st March (while they will remain free for cars). But until the D1 interchange gets completed, no major changes should be expected.


----------



## Ondro91sk

R2 Kriváň - Mýtna how it looks like in 19.2.2022


----------



## Ondro91sk

R2 Mýtna - Tomášovce from 20.2.2022


----------



## MarkSK

Finally some news in the right direction:

1. NDS has announced a public procurement tender for R4 Prešov bypass, Stage II (between ICs Prešov-sever and Kapušany). It's a 10.2 km long section connecting to Stage I of the bypass already under construction, and will include 1.9 km long Okruhliak tunnel. Estimated costs are 263m EUR, wholly financed from the state budget. Construction is expected to start early next year.
2. Nearby, SSC has announced a tender for 9.8 km long I/68 bypass of Sabinov (+ Šarišské Michaľany). The route sees significant regional traffic plus trucks, and passes through the town centre of Sabinov at the moment. Expected value of non-refundable grant is 73.4m EUR, and construction is expected to start this year.

Also, the so-called "lex D1/D4" was signed into law earlier this week, aimed at speeding up preparation process of motorways / expressways.

This weekend, there will be a full closure of D2 Sitina tunnel in Bratislava, lasting 54 hours from tomorrow at 22:00 to 28.2. at 04:00, due to upgrade of tunnel control system, replacing the original system in service since 2007.

Sources: Začíname obstarávať II. etapu severného obchvatu R4 (NDS), S prácami na obchvate Sabinova chcú začať tento rok. Centrom denne prechádzajú tisícky áut (Korzár), Novela zákona má urýchliť výstavbu diaľnic, odobrila ju aj prezidentka (TA3), Veľká dopravná operácia v Bratislave sa blíži, tunel Sitina cez víkend uzavrieme na 54 hodín (NDS)


----------



## MarkSK

Contract has been signed with consortium Eurovia SK and Eurovia CZ for the construction of 14.3 km long section R2 Šaca - Košické Oľšany, 2nd section, aka southeastern bypass of Košice, according to today's statement by the minister of transport Andrej Doležal. The agreed price is 132.6m EUR excl. VAT. It should be built within 36 months and construction should start in a few weeks.

This section begins at the partially completed Košice-juh junction with I/17 at the current end of southern R4 and goes eastward past planned large service area Valaliky and over the Hornád, turning north just before Krásna junction with II/552. Then it continues in the Torysa river valley, separated from Košice by a low chain of hills, before ending at the existing Košice-východ junction with I/19, which is missing its two south-facing ramps and not a lot else.

Shame then it required legislation gymnastics to prevent re-start of the whole tender process, which took 3 years. While the amended procurement legislation kicked in before the appeals board of the Public Procurement Office issued their decision, the amendment merely moved the checks AFTER the signing takes place. If there is any finding, the PPO may slap a fine, and of course possible corrections related to EU funds remain unaffected, should there be a violation of EU law from that particular tender as well.

Still, it's good news, and there's hope much of the transit traffic will be diverted from the streets of Košice in a foreseeable future. Better late than never.

Map of the section (red):








(source)

Sources: Začne sa výstavba obchvatu Košíc, diaľničiari už podpísali zmluvu (Korzár via dialnice.info), Zmena zákona o verejnom obstarávaní má pomôcť riešiť aj košickú R2 (Korzár)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is the red part considered to be a part of R2 or R4. Or both?


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is the red part considered to be a part of R2 or R4. Or both?


It could be said both, because although this section listed as part of R2, R4 runs concurrently with R2 here (and further north it follows D1 until Prešov). Of course it could be signed as R4 once built (the short section to D1 is already signed as such).


----------



## The Wild Boy

Great news. Via Carpatia is finally moving back on track in Slovakia. Wonder why it took so long for such a short section... 

Anyways, in Prešov i see Tunel Bikoš shown on OSM (one part of the bypass). Is that currently U/C, or no? When is construction going to begin on that part? 

Now that i look at it, wouldn't it have been better to bypass Prešov from the other side? At least from an international - traffic point of view. Even land is much easier from the other side, but then again i see more settlement and properties in the way, which could probably explain why that route wasn't chosen. I know that sometimes it's more worth to build through a harder terrain, than to have to expropriate a lot of properties that may end up costing more. 

Has the other route of Via Carpatia been decided in Slovakia? In Poland it's more or less known where it will go through. Same for Lithuania, and i guess parts of Romania.


----------



## The Wild Boy

sponge_bob said:


> An observation. Half profile motorways are OK, a good idea in fact, but expressways are much harder to widen from half profile. Polish ones are wide enough but most countries go narrower on expressways than Poland.
> 
> Many expressways are technically one wide carriageway with a jersey barrier added in the middle. The space to build a second carriageway and NOT disrupt the first carriageway is not there and you will be lucky if you keep one lane open on the first carriageway
> 
> This is a general observation not an SK one.


Yes i understand.

If the rest of R4 gets built like this:









And if it has a space to an extension to full motorway (3,5m driving lane width), like at underpasses, interchanges then it's going to be even better.

But from what i have observed, most half - profile motorways in Slovakia are built to a similar manner as the image i posted above, except that they don't always provide space for expansion. Most half - profile motorways that i have seen only get expanded to a motorway after many years, so i can understand why anyone would not want to leave space for an easier expansion. You just build it as is, then some 10 - 15 years later demolish the interchanges and overpasses and rebuild it to a full profile motorway connection.

Eventually the question is will R4 need an expansion to a motorway sooner or later. If it's sooner then it should be built to standards to be widened. If it's not in a soon need, then it can be built without a provision for expansion.

If we look at the existing Svidnik bypass, it almost seems like it has been built as the one example i showed on the image above, but the hard shoulders on the side seem to be a little narrower. Upgrading this road and adding a second carriageway would perfectly make it into a R "express road" in 4 lanes, with some smaller hard shoulders. Something like the Romanian type of express roads.

The current Svidnik bypass is rather built in a very lazy method. Either ends of it don't have actual interchanges, and there's just junctions.

Edit:
So it seems that i wasn't completely right. There are some half profile roads, like this that leave space for expansion. You can see how that tunnel is built on either side. The wall is extended and then they could easily just drill a second tube when there is a need. This is a half profile D road so it's obviously given more priority.

Eventually, i found another half profile road. This is an R road and it seems that there is actually space for expansion in this interchange, as you can see here. There is another one further down the road and it's the same story.

Here's another even more perfect example. This is D1, this is a short half profile section. And in an obvious attempt to finish and open the tunnel much quicker they just opened one of the tube, while it can be perfectly seen that the other one does exist but it's yet to be opened. This also implies that this half profile road is obviously an important road segment to get built and open to a full profile motorway soon, which is why they went with this option.

So from what i can observe, some longer built half profile roads in Slovakia do actually have interchanges which are built for easier expansion, but some shorter half profile roads just do a very cheap solution and don't even have interchanges. It's not a bad move honestly, if there isn't a lot of traffic, these simple short bypasses with normal junctions on each end are OK.

Seeing how R4 will be a half profile road that's longer, and looking at other such longer half profile roads i would only assume that it would be built with extra space for expansion in the future. It's not a bad move, and i like the idea of building half profile roads, if traffic isn't too much to guarantee building of a 4 lane express road or a motorway.


----------



## sponge_bob

The D1 example would not be allowed today, they would have to build a full profile tunnel there if it were longer than 500m which it is. EU Tunnel directive.

So if you have a section with multiple 500m+ tunnels there is no point building it as half profile whereas long tunnels were often half profile in the past with full profile motorway at either end, not just in Slovakia. The R4 north of Presov is in a new EU category called the "extended core" network which has a 2040 completion target, not that I think the D1 will be finished by 2030 which it is supposed to be.


----------



## steve5

MarkSK said:


> I have noticed a series of new images available on Google Street View for highways and byways in Slovakia. Here are some links covering relatively new sections:
> 
> D4 Bratislava-Jarovce - Ivanka pri Dunaji (Apr 2021/Nov 2021)
> R7 Bratislava - Holice (Sep 2021/Nov 2021)
> D1 Hričovské Podhradie - Lietavská Lúčka (Jul 2021)
> I/64b Žilina (Jul 2021)
> D3 Čadca, Bukov - Svrčinovec (Jul 2021)
> D1 Budimír - Bidovce (May 2021)
> 
> But notably there is no coverage of D1 Prešov bypass yet, with connecting sections having Aug 2021 and Oct 2021 imagery, and no coverage of D4 Ivanka pri Dunaji - Bratislava-Rača. However, the D1/D4 interchange fiasco is easy to see. Also no imagery of I/64 Monostor Danube bridge at Komárno, just a few submitted images.
> 
> Updated imagery of existing sections might be of interest too:
> 
> D1 Bratislava with previous incarnation of Tern signage + 120 km/h variable speed limit
> Correct name of D2 Lanfranconi bridge on signage
> II/502 with new D4 interchange Bratislava-Rača
> Little R6 got properly recognized with some new signage


D1 construction sites were captured too:
in Višňové, from 2019 to March 2022
in Hubová, from 2018 to April 2022 😩
in Likavka, from 2018 to July 2021 😩
in Lisková, April 2022 and from 2019 to May 2021


----------



## Ondro91sk

Krivan - Mytna motorway video from 29.5.2022


----------



## yoggy52

The Wild Boy said:


> Have any of these things been considered previously in the history of Slovakia?
> 
> *Keep in mind that I'm not an expert in drawing, and i just drew estimating from what i saw on the map. I do understand that Slovakia has the Carpathians and that it isn't easy to build anything through them.


The proposal to connect Levoca and Roznava directly together is the most ridiculous thing that I have ever seen. 

And others were already discussed.


----------



## Ondro91sk

Mýtna - Tomášovce motorway 29.5.2022


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I drove D3 and D1 to the high Tatras today. The scenery is very beautiful. The quality of D1 west of Poprad is underwhelming though, bumpy surface and 6 construction zones in less than 60 km. All short bridge work. 

Road I/18 is totally overwhelmed by traffic. D1 needs to be completed asap. It took me 20 minutes to get through Ružomberok mid day. Some parts of I/18 have extreme rutting, almost resembling a curb at times.


----------



## x-type

D1 between Ružomberok and Prešov indeed is one of the loveliest motorways in Europe imo, surroundings are simply amazing!


----------



## Sentilj

x-type said:


> D1 between Ružomberok and Prešov indeed is one of the loveliest motorways in Europe imo, surroundings are simply amazing!


Yea, together with A1 around Licko Lesce and S6+S35 Ternitz-Peggau they are best combination of driving experience (feel of speed even on speedlimit) and nice surroundings


----------



## MarkSK

It might be hard to believe, but yesterday was the 15th anniversary of opening of D2 Sitina tunnel in Bratislava. While hardly the most impressive at 1.4 km in length (and the section it is in reaches just over 3 km), it nonetheless was an achievement when it opened, for it completed the D2 motorway in Slovakia, almost 40 years after construction started, and at the same time also the inner motorway bypass of Bratislava. Plus, it holds the distinction of the first twin-tube tunnel in Slovakia.

A bit of shame that it was not built with three lanes each way, as it could use that extra capacity now. Since there is no western side of D4 motorway planned (yet), the whole urban stretch of D2 will likely remain busy for the foreseeable future, and NDS gives an average daily traffic of 70-80k vehicles. Still, it's great that the tunnel is there, keeping traffic off city streets.

NDS press release: Tunel Sitina je už 15 rokov v prevádzke

Unfortunately, even under new management, construction of Višňové tunnel is plagued with problems. While there is tangible progress both on the surface section as well as in the tunnel itself, it's all but certain that the completion delay is at least nine months now (read autumn of 2024). Not only that, but recent reports state that one of Skanska's subsubcontractors, Tubau, has some serious arrears with its suppliers.

Sources: V tuneli Višňové sa pracuje už rok! Čo všetko sa stihlo a čo nie? (Pravda), Prácu sme urobili, zaplatené sme nedostali, ozýva sa tentoraz z tunela Višňové (Denník N via dialnice.info)

Meanwhile, construction is gearing up on R2 Kriváň - Mýtna, with particular focus being on the more than 4 km long bridge in the narrow valley of creek Krivánsky potok. Without doubt it will become the longest bridge in Slovakia when completed, surpassing the 3 km D4 Danube bridge opened last year. Completion is currently planned for spring of 2024... let's see how long it lasts.

A few glimpses on the following vid by NDS:


----------



## Ondro91sk

Krivan mytna motorway drone video from 25th june 2022


----------



## Ondro91sk

Mytna - Tomasovce drone video from 25.6.2022


----------



## Eulanthe

sponge_bob said:


> The D1 example would not be allowed today, they would have to build a full profile tunnel there if it were longer than 500m which it is. EU Tunnel directive.


The EU Tunnel directive doesn't prohibit such tunnels. It's only that they can't be built if the traffic forecast is more than 10,000 per day/per lane within the next 15 years.



The Wild Boy said:


> The current Svidnik bypass is rather built in a very lazy method. Either ends of it don't have actual interchanges, and there's just junctions.


The Svidnik bypass is quite strange in general. I don't know why they chose to build it while ignoring much worse sections of the road, especially the hairpins. In particular, it would have been far more effective to bypass the hairpins at Šarišský Štiavnik before building the Svidnik bypass, especially considering just how empty Svidnik is.


----------



## Festin

I am trying to validate if I have the correct the links for buying the vignette online, and for Slovakia, I was wondering if this is the correct official site: https://evinjeta.dars.si/en ?


----------



## Attus

Festin said:


> I am trying to validate if I have the correct the links for buying the vignette online, and for Slovakia, I was wondering if this is the correct official site: https://evinjeta.dars.si/en ?


It's obviously a *Slovenian* site, which is another country.


----------



## Krumpi

Festin said:


> I am trying to validate if I have the correct the links for buying the vignette online, and for Slovakia, I was wondering if this is the correct official site: https://evinjeta.dars.si/en ?


Yes, it's an official site, but Slovenian 
This is the Slovak official site: eznamka.sk/en


----------



## Festin

Attus said:


> It's obviously a *Slovenian* site, which is another country.





Krumpi said:


> Yes, it's an official site, but Slovenian
> This is the Slovak official site: eznamka.sk/en



Thanks for the help, I apologize for writing the wrong url, I must have missed to change it when copy pasty the text from the slovenian thread. I asked the similiar question there and on two others aswell, but had the url seperate. (So it was not a Slovakia - Slovenia mix up  )


----------



## MarkSK

Just a short update on D1/D4 interchange tender: Budimex has been selected as the preferred bidder, according to an announcement by transport minister. Appeals are still possible, and thus he declined to provide any other information. Expected contract value was 127m EUR, and the tender has been running for about 10 months now.

Source: Tender na dostavbu križovatky D1/D4 vyhrala poľská firma (Aktuality)


----------



## x-type

Festin said:


> Thanks for the help, I apologize for writing the wrong url, I must have missed to change it when copy pasty the text from the slovenian thread. I asked the similiar question there and on two others aswell, but had the url seperate. (So it was not a Slovakia - Slovenia mix up  )


Wanna go hunting some kangaroos around Vienna?


----------



## Luki_SL

R3 - expressway construction - Tvrdošín bypass :




























































Budowa obwodnicy Tvrdošína w ciągu ekspresowej drogi R3.

View attachment 3499442



View attachment 3499443


View attachment 3499444



View attachment 3499445



View attachment 3499446



View attachment 3499447


View attachment 3499448



View attachment 3499450













From :








Národná diaľničná spoločnosť


Národná diaľničná spoločnosť plánuje, pripravuje, stavia a udržiava diaľnice. Spolupodieľa sa aj na... Dúbravská cesta 14, 841 04 Братислава, Словакия




www.facebook.com





/ Národná diaľničná spoločnosť /


----------



## MarkSK

Some news from D1 Hubová - Ivachnová: apparently, NDS and the constructing consortium OHL ŽS and Váhostav – SK reached an agreement to get the construction works back on track, after only a minimal activity during the last six months. This comes after a complete exit was mentioned as one of the possibilities, at the centre being disputes over construction costs, subjected to inflationary pressures. No word yet on the exact revised costs though...

Source: Práce na ružomberskej diaľnici sa čoskoro rozbehnú naplno (MY Liptov)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I took some photos of road I/64b at Žilina. This road connects D1 to the the city, it is currently the feeder from the temporary endpoint of D1 to I/18. However, signage lets traffic use D3 into Žilina, not D1. 

Road I/64b opened in January 2021, simultaneously with D1 along the south side of Žilina.


I-64B Žilina 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


I-64B Žilina 02 by European Roads, on Flickr


I-64B Žilina 04 by European Roads, on Flickr


I-64B Žilina 05 by European Roads, on Flickr


I-64B Žilina 06 by European Roads, on Flickr

Traffic then proceeds on the older four lane I/64 in the southern parts of Žilina.


I-64B Žilina 08 by European Roads, on Flickr

An antique sign with the Grotesk typeface. I wonder if this sign would date back to ČSSR times?


I-64B Žilina 09 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> An antique sign with the Grotesk typeface. I wonder if this sign would date back to ČSSR times?
> 
> 
> I-64B Žilina 09 by European Roads, on Flickr


First of all, thanks for the photos. As for your question, perhaps the gantry could date back to ČSSR, but the signs most likely not. I would say this set is from the 2000s, that's when I remember signs with this all-caps Grotesk x Futura (?) cross cropping up - it's not a classic Universal Grotesk sign set. Reminds me of this one just off Beluša (no longer standing): Google Maps


----------



## MarkSK

MarkSK said:


> Just a short update on D1/D4 interchange tender: Budimex has been selected as the preferred bidder, according to an announcement by transport minister. Appeals are still possible, and thus he declined to provide any other information. Expected contract value was 127m EUR, and the tender has been running for about 10 months now.
> 
> Source: Tender na dostavbu križovatky D1/D4 vyhrala poľská firma (Aktuality)


And an appeal has been lodged against the result of this tender - not that I am surprised. Name not given in the below link but from what I heard it should be Strabag-Porr who lodged it. Public Procurement office has now 30 days to decide.

Source: Výstavba kľúčovej križovatky D4-D1 má ďalší problém (RTVS)


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> An antique sign with the Grotesk typeface. I wonder if this sign would date back to ČSSR times?
> 
> 
> I-64B Žilina 09 by European Roads, on Flickr


Probably the last overhead signs dating back to ČSSR could be seen near Hlohovec. Those on the sides were really ancient, the middle one was newer. According to Streetview they lasted there at least until 2018. In 2019 Streetview shows new signs, in 2021 it shows one of them already destroyed. 

As you can see both material and design of the signs are very different. But the gantry is definitely from ČSSR times, you can still see plenty of such gantries around the country. Most of ČSSR traffic signs were replaced in 2000's and those signs in Žilina seem to be from this replacement period. One can only wonder why those signs near Hlohovec were forgotten for such long time.


















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I came across this VMS on D4 at Bratislava-Jarovce.

It has misspelled Kittsee (double T)


----------



## Qwert

ChrisZwolle said:


> I came across this VMS on D4 at Bratislava-Jarovce.
> 
> It has misspelled Kittsee (double T)


Apparently nobody has noticed for quite some time. 









Mapy Google


Vyhľadanie miestnych firiem, zobrazenie máp a získanie trás jazdy v službe Mapy Google.




www.google.sk


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice scenery on road II/534 between Poprad and Starý Smokovec. The road leads straight to the High Tatras. 

If only there were no ugly billboards...


II-534 Poprad - Starý Smokovec 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


II-534 Poprad - Starý Smokovec 02 by European Roads, on Flickr


II-534 Poprad - Starý Smokovec 03 by European Roads, on Flickr


II-534 Poprad - Starý Smokovec 06 by European Roads, on Flickr


II-534 Poprad - Starý Smokovec 09 by European Roads, on Flickr


II-534 Poprad - Starý Smokovec 10 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Production error?


D1 Odpočívadlo Levoča 03 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## RipleyLV

You stopped to take a picture of that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It was on a rest area. I actually stopped there to take a photo of the scenery 


D1 Odpočívadlo Levoča 05 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## MarkSK

MarkSK said:


> And an appeal has been lodged against the result of this tender - not that I am surprised. Name not given in the below link but from what I heard it should be Strabag-Porr who lodged it. Public Procurement office has now 30 days to decide.
> 
> Source: Výstavba kľúčovej križovatky D4-D1 má ďalší problém (RTVS)


A short update on D4 Bratislava-východ interchange + D1 widening: on 22nd August PPO rejected Strabag appeal against the result of this tender, which awarded the project to Polish Budimex. The decision is not yet in force. While the Budimex bid is for 110m EUR, it's highly likely the costs would be revised upwards at some point due to current inflationary pressures.

Source: Úrad rozhodol o kľúčovej križovatke pri Bratislave. Riešil námietku v tendri za vyše sto miliónov eur (Hospodárske noviny via dialnice.info)


----------



## MarkSK

A few August openings from history to pass the time...

1st August 1978: D2 Malacky - Kúty (24.2 km) opened on this day. This extended the already existing motorway from Bratislava to Malacky as part of connection between Bratislava and Prague, and features a 615 m long bridge near Sekule and a pair of service stations nearby, but otherwise not many large structures, passing through a flat, mostly forested landscape. Later additions include an ecoduct just south of Moravský Svätý Ján (opened 2016), but until now this remains the longest section without exits in between, although a whopping two new interchanges are planned near Malacky, so quite a few for a relatively small town (pop. less than 20000).

13th August 1988: D61 (now D1) Piešťany - Horná Streda (8.3 km) - this would become the last D61 section built in Czechoslovakia (aside from a short section within Bratislava). Not much going on here, passing through a flat agricultural area, though it removed through traffic from Piešťany and whizzes past Piešťany airport, before finishing just south of Horná Streda, which consequently became known as the place where the highway from Bratislava ended, until being extended in 1998 that is.

Here is how TV news at the time reported on the opening of this section:





13th August 1998: D1 Hybe - Važec (10.6 km) in northern Slovakia opened, but mostly on one carriageway only. Needless to say it was rushed just to get it ready in time for parliamentary elections that year, as often tends to be the case, and was completed on both carriageways in November 2000, and the rest area in Východná took several more years to be completed. Aside from that, it offers scenic views, but then again the surrounding D1 sections do the same.

31st August 2002: D1 Bratislava-Mierová - Bratislava-Senecká (6.5 km) - while parts of Bratislava bypass already existed before that, it's this section that took a lot of transit traffic off city streets (okay, not everywhere, but still). Features the 1756 m long Prievoz viaduct, four interchanges plus completion of one interchange (Senecká, now Bratislava-Zlaté piesky), and somehow a place for a service area for each side. The only flaw is that it was not built with three lanes from the start, given the heavy traffic it has to handle.

How it looked like just before opening:















(source and more pics: Mierová - Senecká)


----------



## kostas97

Does anyone have the Slovakian site that includes opening dates and construction progress of different motorway segments
I'd like to check the segment from Ivachnova to Hubova cuz I saw some pictures on Google maps and in street view showing some good progress.


----------



## sponge_bob

kostas97 said:


> I'd like to check the segment from Ivachnova to Hubova cuz I saw some pictures on Google maps and in street view showing some good progress.


Both big D1 segments east of Zilina have issues, the tunnel 'breakthrough' on that section is always near but never happens. Here is news about it being near. 









Good news: Work in the Čebrát tunnel is fully underway again


In May, most of the work related to the construction of the Čebrát tunnel was […]




www.nautiv.com


----------



## random_user_name

Why can't they open the Likavka-Ivachnova section? Doesn't make sense to wait so many years for the tunnel that's further down the road. It would provide a bypass of Ruzomberok for at least some traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I made a little video of D1 at Poprad and then onto road II/534 into the High Tatras. As this roads heads to the mountains in open terrain, it offers a very good view of the mountains.


----------



## metacatfry

^^holy hell the amount of billboards on that one stretch around 2 minutes in.


----------



## PovilD

metacatfry said:


> ^^holy hell the amount of billboards on that one stretch around 2 minutes in.


Yeah, noticeable thing in Poland, Slovakia and Czech Republic.
I'm kinda happy we don't have such huge bilboard problem though there are few places with higher density of them.


----------



## x-type

Views towards Tatry from Slovak side are really stunning. Here are some of my photos half a year ago.

1. R1 before Banská Bystrica


2. R1 Service area Badín


3. I-59 near the top at Donovaly


4. D1 Východná


----------



## sun20

For R4 Slovakia could consider taking a loan from the United States. The americans expressed their wish to connect Gdansk in Poland with Constanta in Romania (where they have a military base). So I guess they would be happy to help Slovakia build this road, by providing a low interest, long-term loan.


----------



## PovilD

sun20 said:


> For R4 Slovakia could consider taking a loan from the United States. The americans expressed their wish to connect Gdansk in Poland with Constanta in Romania (where they have a military base). So I guess they would be happy to help Slovakia build this road, by providing a low interest, long-term loan.


It's easy to see it's important international route when you plan trips along current Eastern and Southern EU border regions.


----------



## geogregor

It is in Slovak but the scenery is nice to watch, besides if you speak Czech or Polish you might understand quite a lot


----------



## MarkSK

All the same, construction in the near future does not seem likely, although the ministry expressed the possibility of including R4 from Prešov to the Polish border in a PPP contract, and they do recognize it as a major transit route at least. Only the 2nd part of R4 Prešov bypass is reasonably close to construction, but start of procurement has repeatedly been delayed. 

So anyhow, the first order of business would be to fast-track pre-procurement procedures for the involved sections before anything, and unfortunately it did not go particularly well in e. g. D4/R7 project. Plus, there does not seem to be much of an appetite building east of immediate surroundings of Prešov and Košice. Not even sorting out the hairpins near Šarišský Štiavnik...


----------



## verreme

Some time ago (maybe years) I saw a picture in this thread of 140 km/h signs on a Slovak motorway. What's the story behind that?


----------



## MarkSK

verreme said:


> Some time ago (maybe years) I saw a picture in this thread of 140 km/h signs on a Slovak motorway. What's the story behind that?


It was a trial starting in October 2019, similar to testing on A1 in Austria. The section subject to this trial was on D1 between Poprad-východ and Beharovce interchanges, just shy of 40 km.

After an evaluation, the state decided not to pursue this longer, citing that shorter driving time did not sufficiently offset increased emissions, noise and higher risk of collisions, and decided to keep standard 130 km/h speed limit. This was in April 2021.

Short info in Slovak here: startitup.sk


----------



## sponge_bob

Recent drone footage of Svanska works on the c. 7km climb from Zilina to the western mouth of the Visnove Tunnel.


----------



## Speedster

MarkSK said:


> It was a trial starting in October 2019, similar to testing on A1 in Austria. The section subject to this trial was on D1 between Poprad-východ and Beharovce interchanges, just shy of 40 km.
> 
> After an evaluation, the state decided not to pursue this longer, citing that shorter driving time did not sufficiently offset increased emissions, noise and higher risk of collisions, and decided to keep standard 130 km/h speed limit. This was in April 2021.
> 
> Short info in Slovak here: startitup.sk


Long interview about this topic in Slovak here:





Basically apart from mentioned above they said that even now who wants drives 140kmh (police is not giving tickets for this speed, I've never heard about it). He even said that now anyone can drive 160kmh if they pay 50€ ticket. If there would be 140kmh limit, people would drive 170kmh with 50€ ticket. So they would get less money for issued tickets if they would increase limit.

After new rules now you can drive +59kmh outside of the city how many times you want, so that's 189kmh (on highway) and you have to pay 400€ ticket. If you drive 190kmh and faster (max ticket is +70kmh (800€), so 200kmh and above on highway) you can do that 2 times (even drive 350kmh for example), on the third time (within 12 months) you'll need to go back to driving school to do tests etc.


----------



## verreme

Speedster said:


> Long interview about this topic in Slovak here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically apart from mentioned above they said that even now who wants drives 140kmh (police is not giving tickets for this speed, I've never heard about it). He even said that now anyone can drive 160kmh if they pay 50€ ticket. If there would be 140kmh limit, people would drive 170kmh with 50€ ticket. So they would get less money for issued tickets if they would increase limit.


This is a bit funny right? Citizens should behave according to the law, not some rumors about police not enforcing certain laws. This jeopardizes the rule of the law. If a law is not fair or adequate, the law should be changed, not the way it's enforced. In other words: the police should enforce speed limits with reasonable tolerance (maybe 5 km/h), not based on the fact that laws are unfair and/or inadequate.

But I digress. Thank you very much everyone for answering my question.


----------



## Speedster

verreme said:


> This is a bit funny right? Citizens should behave according to the law, not some rumors about police not enforcing certain laws. This jeopardizes the rule of the law. If a law is not fair or adequate, the law should be changed, not the way it's enforced. In other words: the police should enforce speed limits with reasonable tolerance (maybe 5 km/h), not based on the fact that laws are unfair and/or inadequate.
> 
> But I digress. Thank you very much everyone for answering my question.


In the interview was Peter Varga, general director of the road transport and land communications section of the Ministry of the Slovak Republic - he said that many people drive 140kmh anyway and who wants can now drive 160kmh for 50€ (he used slang word "padika", in a way sounding like 50€ is small amount). So it looks like for a "small payment" if they catch speeding 160kmh it is "fine". And everyone forgets about emissions, noise etc etc.


----------



## MarkSK

ChrisZwolle said:


> NDS made a post on Facebook that the breakthrough of the tunnel is scheduled for 15 November.


Aaand the breakthrough of the 1st tube (southern to be exact) is complete. Northern to follow in a few weeks' time.

A few pictures from the event: Po ôsmich rokoch čakania dobrá správa. Pri Ružomberku prerazili tretí najdlhší tunel (Pravda)


----------



## geogregor

Speedster said:


> In the interview was Peter Varga, general director of the road transport and land communications section of the Ministry of the Slovak Republic - he said that many people drive 140kmh anyway and who wants can now drive 160kmh for 50€ (he used slang word "padika", in a way sounding like 50€ is small amount). So it looks like for a "small payment" if they catch speeding 160kmh it is "fine". And everyone forgets about emissions, noise etc etc.


Is that real? That sounds like a bad joke if it really comes from the official.


----------



## yoggy52

geogregor said:


> Is that real? That sounds like a bad joke if it really comes from the official.


You have to take into account that +0-6km/h is not being really enforced on highway (or in general) and there is about +6km/h deviation for radar, so basically if you go 142km/h you are on safe side and most slovak highways are literally empty and wide, so you don't feel like speeding. Usually I have my cruise control set to 147km/h and I never got fine in my life. (with the exception of D1 Bratislava - Trnava because of traffic and I usually slow down before known speed traps on D1 Trnava - Zilina)

And it is no brainer for them to go after you and do all paperwork just to get you 20euro fine, when there are other drivers speeding at 170km/h.


----------



## random_user_name

Speedster said:


> Long interview about this topic in Slovak here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically apart from mentioned above they said that even now who wants drives 140kmh (police is not giving tickets for this speed, I've never heard about it). He even said that now anyone can drive 160kmh if they pay 50€ ticket. If there would be 140kmh limit, people would drive 170kmh with 50€ ticket. So they would get less money for issued tickets if they would increase limit.
> 
> After new rules now you can drive +59kmh outside of the city how many times you want, so that's 189kmh (on highway) and you have to pay 400€ ticket. If you drive 190kmh and faster (max ticket is +70kmh (800€), so 200kmh and above on highway) you can do that 2 times (even drive 350kmh for example), on the third time (within 12 months) you'll need to go back to driving school to do tests etc.


How about increasing the speed limit, while increasing speeding tickets as well?


----------



## Stuu

yoggy52 said:


> You have to take into account that +0-6km/h is not being really enforced on highway (or in general) and there is about +6km/h deviation for radar, so basically if you go 142km/h you are on safe side and most slovak highways are literally empty and wide, so you don't feel like speeding. Usually I have my cruise control set to 147km/h and I never got fine in my life. (with the exception of D1 Bratislava - Trnava because of traffic and I usually slow down before known speed traps on D1 Trnava - Zilina)
> 
> And it is no brainer for them to go after you and do all paperwork just to get you 20euro fine, when there are other drivers speeding at 170km/h.


Is there no points system in Slovakia for driving offences?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think 130 km/h is fine for Slovakia. Motorways are for cruising at speed, but not racing. 

From my experience this summer, Slovak drivers are more relaxed than those in Czechia or Hungary. Less tailgating and driving excessively fast.


----------



## yoggy52

Stuu said:


> Is there no points system in Slovakia for driving offences?


No, but basically we have a law saying that when you get fined 3 times 60 euros and more in 12 months, then you will have your driving license put on hold and you have to retake driving tests.


----------



## Speedster

"The Ministry of the Interior of the Slovak Republic informs that stricter sanctions await drivers who repeatedly significantly exceed the speed limit by 50 km/h or more in the municipality, or by 60 km/h or more outside the municipality. Such exceeding the maximum permitted speed is classified as a *serious* traffic violation.

If the driver of a motor vehicle *seriously* violates traffic rules three times in 12 months and in each case imposes a fine of 60 euros or more on him, the policeman will send him to:

-refresh course
-examination of professional competence (driving, theory, traffic rules),
-examination of medical fitness a
-examination of mental capacity."

So serious violation is speeding +50kmh in municipality, or +60kmh outside of municipality. Meaning for example 50+49 is not classified as serious violation within the municipality, but 50+50 is serious.


----------



## Speedster

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think 130 km/h is fine for Slovakia. Motorways are for cruising at speed, but not racing.
> 
> From my experience this summer, Slovak drivers are more relaxed than those in Czechia or Hungary. Less tailgating and driving excessively fast.


Yes, we have pretty good motorways, the newer ones especially, drivers can tailgate too but you as a foreign driver maybe less


----------



## random_user_name

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think 130 km/h is fine for Slovakia. Motorways are for cruising at speed, but not racing.


What's wrong with cruising at 140km/h?


----------

